# It's been 7 weeks since mc but still not af...when to ring the GP?



## GI_Jane

Hey everyone,

I had a mc at almost 6 weeks (no d&c). After the bleeding stopped preg tests were all negative.

It's now been 7 weeks since this and no period yet. I really just want to get back to normal. I did take another test recently and it was negative. 

I've read elsewhere the average time to get a period after an mc is 2-6 weeks so I'm at the latter end now. I just want it to come

Has anyone else been through this? At what point should I ring the GP? I'm expecting them to tell me to wait it out so I haven't bothered ringing yet.

Thanks guys,
Jane.


----------



## babydevil1989

I got my AF back 14 weeks after a natural MC. I went to my GP who said wait another month before they do anything! If its really bothering u go see the dr - i know how frustrating (& disheartening) it is xxx


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks baby devil, wow 14 weeks....crazy.

The absence is not such a problem- not yet anyway, I don't think we will try again until the new year now :cry: but I've had PMS symptoms for about 4 weeks and have all the water retention, moodiness, cramping, bad skin etc and this is the bit that really bothers me. Every time I get serious cramps I think here it is comes great! But then it doesn't.

I'm not particularly stressed so cannot understand why to have all the symptoms for a few weeks and nothing?


----------



## MrsDavo

Hi Gi, 

So sorry for your loss. 

I had a MMC back in April, and a D&C a few days after our scan. It took 9 weeks exactly after my D&C for my period to show, I was ready for calling the docs!

I was told anything upto 12 weeks is "normal" x


----------



## mackjess

I may have been told differently because of my age (35) and I told the doc I wanted to try again right away. She had me schedule an appointment for 6 weeks from then just so they could do a follow up exam and she said she could give Clomid to kickstart my OV if I hadn't had AF by then.

I actually got my first, and weird/spotty/barely any bleeding/tons more cramping than usual, AF about 22 days after the mc, but it was natural and I had no D&C. I still have my followup with her next week and figured I might as well go and see if anything new is going on.


----------



## jessandaj

If your ready for it they might get you on something to start it for you if there a good dr. Wishing you luck.


----------



## Miss_Cellany

My af took 7.5 weeks to arrive after my d&c. My next af was also 7 weeks after that and now I'm back to normal. I think everyone is different so I wouldn't worry at the moment.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for your replies everyone.

I had a telephone appointment with the GP today, she said 4-6 weeks was the norm for af returning after a loss but that is based on a 28 day cycle. She said since my cycle is quite a bit longer than that (about 40-42 days) then she would expect it to come around 6-8 weeks after the loss (i'm at about 7 weeks). Made sense and I felt better for talking to the GP despite my initial reluctance to call them.

I never had scans to check everything had gone so also there was that possibility that my body had retained some tissue but she said that in that case I would be getting BFP's and bleeding/discharge and cramps- none of which I have so was also good to hear this.

I am sorry for all our losses, lets looks towards some Christmas/new year BFP's :winkwink:


----------



## hockey24

It took about 4 weeks for all of the HCG hormone to get out of my system. It seemed to dwindle on for weeks. I had light spotting about 1 month after my D&C and then my first normal period came right on time 1 month later. I thought I would pull my hair out waiting but heard it was very common to take anywhere up to 3 months to get back to normal. 

Hope she shows up soon for you!!


----------



## bobster

Hiya, i'm in a very similar situation.. mc about 7 weeks ago and no af and all bfn's. Its so frustrating I just want my af to start. I am feeling the same, quite moody and pms'y however no cramps. Nice to know this seems normal though :p


----------



## GI_Jane

Just over 8 long weeks and af has started with a vengeance. Never thought I'd be so happy to see it.

Here's hoping for a bfp in time for Christmas.x


----------



## bobster

Oh congrats! Still waiting for mine :( I hope to god it comes soon and we both get bfp's before Christmas x


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Oh congrats! Still waiting for mine :( I hope to god it comes soon and we both get bfp's before Christmas x

I just posted a thread saying the same thing!

Do you think your af will come soon? People have said anything from 4 weeks to 4 months!


----------



## mowat

I waited and waited for my AF after a D&C. Finally I got another scan, and I had retained products (after 2 1/2 months). After the second D&C they followed me more closely, and then I had a third D&C several weeks later. After months of hormone treatment, I had a fourth surgery that found adhesions that were partially blocking my uterus (Asherman's Syndrome). Not to alarm anyone, but if you think there's something wrong, don't take "no" for an answer! I've certainly learned that lesson from this experience.

Alyson


----------



## bobster

GI_Jane said:


> bobster said:
> 
> 
> Oh congrats! Still waiting for mine :( I hope to god it comes soon and we both get bfp's before Christmas x
> 
> I just posted a thread saying the same thing!
> 
> Do you think your af will come soon? People have said anything from 4 weeks to 4 months!Click to expand...

Well I have quite long cycles too (34-35 days) so maybe thats why its so late. I think I didn't ovulate because I've had patches of ewcm here and there but now my boobs are really sore like they are around af so i'm hoping she's close. All tests bfn which isn't a surprise as we've hardly bd'd at all. I just feel too stressed waiting for her to get in the mood. I hope she comes soon so we can get back to normal. 

Are you going to try this month? I don't know whether to have a normal cycle first and then try the following month to let my body recover a bit. But then I'd like to have a bfp before christmas so not sure... its such a worry.


----------



## GI_Jane

mowat said:


> I waited and waited for my AF after a D&C. Finally I got another scan, and I had retained products (after 2 1/2 months). After the second D&C they followed me more closely, and then I had a third D&C several weeks later. After months of hormone treatment, I had a fourth surgery that found adhesions that were partially blocking my uterus (Asherman's Syndrome). Not to alarm anyone, but if you think there's something wrong, don't take "no" for an answer! I've certainly learned that lesson from this experience.
> 
> Alyson

Oh mowat, that's awful, if the loss wasn't bad enough then all that on top stretching out the agony. I'm sorry to hear but thanks for sharing.

Will the ashermans syndrome prevent you from conceiving in the future?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobster said:
> 
> 
> Oh congrats! Still waiting for mine :( I hope to god it comes soon and we both get bfp's before Christmas x
> 
> I just posted a thread saying the same thing!
> 
> Do you think your af will come soon? People have said anything from 4 weeks to 4 months!Click to expand...
> 
> Well I have quite long cycles too (34-35 days) so maybe thats why its so late. I think I didn't ovulate because I've had patches of ewcm here and there but now my boobs are really sore like they are around af so i'm hoping she's close. All tests bfn which isn't a surprise as we've hardly bd'd at all. I just feel too stressed waiting for her to get in the mood. I hope she comes soon so we can get back to normal.
> 
> Are you going to try this month? I don't know whether to have a normal cycle first and then try the following month to let my body recover a bit. But then I'd like to have a bfp before christmas so not sure... its such a worry.Click to expand...

Hey bobster, sounds like af will come soon for you too. I was stressed about it not coming too and maybe that did delay it also. I was hoping I was pregnant again but deep down I knew I was clutching at straws and the tests were negative too....

How far along were you when you miscarried?

As for trying again, in my head I thought start again in the new year but now af is here I want to try for when I next ovulate. I don't temp or do opk's, just monitor Ewcm but I wonder if this month will be messed up, so was thinking of trying opk's but I don't want to become obsessed and DH already made comments about me being a POAS addict!

So yes I will try this month. Once you get af out the way will you hope to try straight after too? 

Are you TTC #1?

My one reservation is how it felt to have a loss (it was my first bfp and first miscarriage). I've felt quite alone through this whole process and I have my reservations about it happening again but also if it does, dealing with it mostly on my own again too.

Sorry waffled on a bit there...


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> How far along were you when you miscarried?
> 
> As for trying again, in my head I thought start again in the new year but now af is here I want to try for when I next ovulate. I don't temp or do opk's, just monitor Ewcm but I wonder if this month will be messed up, so was thinking of trying opk's but I don't want to become obsessed and DH already made comments about me being a POAS addict!
> 
> So yes I will try this month. Once you get af out the way will you hope to try straight after too?
> 
> Are you TTC #1?
> 
> My one reservation is how it felt to have a loss (it was my first bfp and first miscarriage). I've felt quite alone through this whole process and I have my reservations about it happening again but also if it does, dealing with it mostly on my own again too.
> 
> Sorry waffled on a bit there...

I am TTC #1 after my m/c and I am right there with you about whether or not to try. Last month I tried not to because I wanted to wait a cycle to recover. I still cried and cried with disappointment when I got AF. I knew I wasn't pregnant, but I instantly liked the idea of no AF for 9 months. I am trying this month, but sometimes I have a flash of OMG what have I done, what if it worked and I go through this again? It's tough.


----------



## mowat

I don't know yet how the Asherman's has affected my fertility. This is the first month we've been trying and I feel like I'm pregnant, but so far I've been getting BFNs. If I don't get pregnant right away I'm going to insist on more follow up. Some people certainly lose the ability to conceive because of the damamge.

Alyson[/QUOTE]

Oh mowat, that's awful, if the loss wasn't bad enough then all that on top stretching out the agony. I'm sorry to hear but thanks for sharing.

Will the ashermans syndrome prevent you from conceiving in the future?[/QUOTE]


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane. I hope she comes. I think I may have ovulated over the weekend as got one sided pain and ewcm (not as much as usual but there) so might be about 10 days until af if so. We'll see, my boobs are hurting like i'm in the luteal phase anyway so thats good. I have had 2 losses, the first one in June at 5 +3 and this one in Aug/Sept which was a chemical pregnancy. I had a positive test when I was already bleeding. With the first one my af was only 1 day late so I can't understand why I missed it with this one.. bizzare. 

I dont know about the opks.. sometimes they can stress you out even more. The first month after my first mc I used the digital ones with a smiley face which I found less stressful. They do make it easier but you've proved you can get pg just studying ewcm so do you need to use them? I don't think men really understand us with these things. My oh was exactly the same when I was poas. I hide it from him now so he doesn't worry about my sanity!

I feel exactly the same about trying again. I'm terrified. Yes we are ttc #1.
I know how you feel about feeling alone through it too... I think the second one was even worse as I was already bleeding so my OH couldnt really understand why I was so upset and emotional. I feel I went through it alone too...:cry: Are you ttc#1 too?

Do you have any idea when you should ovulate this month? x


----------



## bobster

I had super super stretchy ewcm this morning so maybe I am ovulating now?!?!?! Only bd'd once in the last couple of weeks and that was last night so maybe I am now in the 2ww??? Did an opk and it was negative though- god this is confusing!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> I had super super stretchy ewcm this morning so maybe I am ovulating now?!?!?! Only bd'd once in the last couple of weeks and that was last night so maybe I am now in the 2ww??? Did an opk and it was negative though- god this is confusing!!!

I think you're in the 2ww! With the opk you could have missed the LH surge since they predict ovulation to come in the next 12 to 24 hrs so it sounds like you did o so dont worry about the negative. Think you said you had the o pain at the weekend too. Omg, keep me posted.....are you an early tester? I'm so impatient.

Yes I'm ttc#1.

With a long cycle, o for me won't be until another 3 weeks time...this whole TTC is a waiting game! :coffee:


----------



## bobster

Yes the waiting is unbearable sometimes :coffee: ! Hopefully all this waiting will pay off though, they say good things come to those who wait :shrug: Yes I'm a very early tester, very impatient also!

Have you decided if you are going to use opks? 

(Loving these smilies hehe :bunny::bunny::bunny:)


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi, I've decided not to use them for numerous reasons. I know for some people they're great but I just don't want another thing that might make me more obsessed. Its like taking the temp each day too, I tried it for 2 months and got a bit obsessed with it. DH made a deal with me too that we would start trying again now but I have to give up testing early, only test when AF is late so you can imagine what he'd say if I started wearing on something else instead lol.

How are you feeling about being in the 2ww again? Are you a symptom spotter? Maybe this will be your month, there are so many bfp's the month when they least expected it. Wish it would happen for me like that.

I know you said this was your second loss, do you think you will ask your gp for tests?


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> Hi, I've decided not to use them for numerous reasons. I know for some people they're great but I just don't want another thing that might make me more obsessed. Its like taking the temp each day too, I tried it for 2 months and got a bit obsessed with it. DH made a deal with me too that we would start trying again now but I have to give up testing early, only test when AF is late so you can imagine what he'd say if I started wearing on something else instead lol.
> 
> How are you feeling about being in the 2ww again? Are you a symptom spotter? Maybe this will be your month, there are so many bfp's the month when they least expected it. Wish it would happen for me like that.
> 
> I know you said this was your second loss, do you think you will ask your gp for tests?


My hubby and I made a similar deal for when we are able to start TTC again - no early testing! I think I may use opks again though, but just not talk to him about it. Seems like the testing and charting take the fun out of TTC for him and I don't want him to have any negativity!


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> Hi, I've decided not to use them for numerous reasons. I know for some people they're great but I just don't want another thing that might make me more obsessed. Its like taking the temp each day too, I tried it for 2 months and got a bit obsessed with it. DH made a deal with me too that we would start trying again now but I have to give up testing early, only test when AF is late so you can imagine what he'd say if I started wearing on something else instead lol.

If I don't get a BFP this month, I don't think I'll use the OPKs next month. I think I have figured out my O symptoms, but this was the first time I tried to do that so I liked have the OPK as confirmation. Since I was on the pill so long, I wasn't OV and didn't know I'd have symptoms. But there was one day I was having a lot of CM, and I was SUPER DUPER in the mood. Like at work, couldn't wait to get home. LOL, I'm thinking that was my fertile day and I don't need an OPK to tell me that.:finger::devil:


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi ladies, in the 8 weeks between the loss and AF coming I did'nt have any usual ovulation symptoms and from on here people have said that their next few cycles have been messed up after an mc so really the opks would be an insurance policy for the next few months (I really would like a bfp sooner rather than later). Then theres knowing when they're truely positive and then hiding the evidence so my hubby doesn't see. So I think I'll stick to checking the ewcm- hopefully I'll have some this new cycle.


----------



## bobster

Jane, I think you're right the opks can make it a bit pressured as when I got my smiley I remember feeling like I had to have sex and that made me not really want it if you know what I mean... almost a bit clinical. That being said I did find it helpful after my first mc and I caught on straight away but had the chemical. If you struggle with them I would recommend the clearblue digital ones with a smiley face as it takes the guess work out, but they can be a bit pricey. I would also hide the evidence if I were you so he doesn't feel he has to 'perform' so to speak! 

I had more ewcm today so not sure what's going on... I wonder if its pre af ewcm or if I am ovulating, its very confusing. I don't mind having an af though to be honest just want to get back to normality. The dr said she thought it was a fluke so they wont test until 3 in a row :( 

I hope you cycles get back to normal asap. If you do do opk's when will you start as you have long cycles?


----------



## bobster

Mackjess-I think I'm 1dpo (maybe?) we can wait together!


----------



## bobster

mlm115 where abouts are you in your cycle? sorry for you loss :(


----------



## mackjess

bobster said:


> Mackjess-I think I'm 1dpo (maybe?) we can wait together!

And we're waiting....:coffee:

Not sure how many days DPO I am either. LOL. Could be 3, could be 1.


----------



## bobster

Hehe I see you put 2dpo on your siggy as a happy medium.. good idea. Idk if i've even ovulated i'm just getting deleriously hopeful I have!


----------



## bobster

p.s- cute dog!!! I want one... maybe have to get a cat or something. Need something to love arghhhhhhhhhhhhh! I will be a crazy cat woman at this rate I can see it already *sob*


----------



## mackjess

Thanks. That is my Jakers, he is super cute. He was a puppy in that pic, and is now 12 1/2 years old! Poor thing is getting to be an old man, but is still super sweet. I actually have 2 dogs and love them to pieces. My coworkers tease me about how bad I'm going to be when I have kids because I already treat my dogs like kids!


----------



## bobster

Oooh you are lucky. He is gorgeous. I would love a dog but we both work funny shifts so it wouldn't be fair to it. They are so loyal which is what I love about them.. sometimes cats just come for cuddles for food or a tickle. Its funny how they turn into oldies just like people do lol


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> mlm115 where abouts are you in your cycle? sorry for you loss :(

I have no idea where I am in my cycle honestly. I had my d&c 10/9... Don't think I will use opks until after my first af. Still got a bfp on a test a couple days ago, so I'm a little worried its gonna take longer then I would like.


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> Thanks. That is my Jakers, he is super cute. He was a puppy in that pic, and is now 12 1/2 years old! Poor thing is getting to be an old man, but is still super sweet. I actually have 2 dogs and love them to pieces. My coworkers tease me about how bad I'm going to be when I have kids because I already treat my dogs like kids!

Mackjess, I am the same way! I am a crazy dog lady for sure. Your pup is cute!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks mln. Hope your hormones get back to normal soon. My mc was 9/15 and I'd say I just feel back to normal about the last 10days. I do know that I OV'd in Oct, but I was even feeling all out of whack up to the week before that! Can you tell from tests if your line is fading?


----------



## mlm115

Yeah, I actually just took a cheap dollar store test tonight and it was really light. I'm thinking it will be back to normal within the week. I guess I figured I wasn't too far along (was 8 weeks, baby measured 7 weeks) so I thought my levels would drop quicker. Who knows with this stuff though, it seems so unpredictable!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, I'm a cat person- they need a lot less looking after but thankfully my cat loves being around us, so although she's independant we do get plenty of cuddles from her.

My hcg seemed to disappear within a couple of days after the bleeding started. To be honest with you , the lines were not getting darker on the hpt using the same brand so I knew I was going to lose my baked bean just a week after finding out, I was almost 6 weeks. My gp said to take another test a few days later and it was negative. I assume the further along you are the longer it takes to leave.

So I've been looking more into the opks, amazon seem to do the digital smiley ones the cheapest but I just don't know. In the end I ended up buying a 2 pack of first response preg tests and 2 pack digital clear blue preg test with conception indicator- I was thinking ahead and feeling hopeful. However today I regret buying them, what if I've jinxed myself! Today I'm really not so hopeful that I will ever get a bfp again. Sorry ladies, feeling a bit down in the dumps about ttc. Why does it look so easy for some people who have an unplanned one?


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies, I'm a cat person- they need a lot less looking after but thankfully my cat loves being around us, so although she's independant we do get plenty of cuddles from her.
> 
> My hcg seemed to disappear within a couple of days after the bleeding started. To be honest with you , the lines were not getting darker on the hpt using the same brand so I knew I was going to lose my baked bean just a week after finding out, I was almost 6 weeks. My gp said to take another test a few days later and it was negative. I assume the further along you are the longer it takes to leave.
> 
> So I've been looking more into the opks, amazon seem to do the digital smiley ones the cheapest but I just don't know. In the end I ended up buying a 2 pack of first response preg tests and 2 pack digital clear blue preg test with conception indicator- I was thinking ahead and feeling hopeful. However today I regret buying them, what if I've jinxed myself! Today I'm really not so hopeful that I will ever get a bfp again. Sorry ladies, feeling a bit down in the dumps about ttc. Why does it look so easy for some people who have an unplanned one?

I'm so sorry sweetie. I have those same thoughts from time to time. Like I'm walking down a dark hopeless tunnel and I'm never getting out. It can be very painful thinking what if I am one of the women who can never have a baby. The thing that did help me was the OPKs. Even though I don't plan on using them again next month, somehow just knowing I was ovulating again and things were working again made me feel better. Like maybe instead I'll be one of the many women that lose their first to an early m/c, then go on to have healthy babies with no issues. So I'll just keep going and keep trying and do my best to be positive. I know it's difficult and I wish there was something to say to help.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry you're having a bad day GIJane. I agree with Mackjess about the positive opks making me feel better. I know I will use them just to make sure everything is in working order. Maybe they will help you too! 

Also, I think it is ok to let yourself be upset every now and then, this can be very stressful!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies, just a bit down in the dumps- think i've been thinking about it too much :dohh:

What you've both said does help, even getting my first af after the loss has been an encouraging sign so I can see how using the OPK's would be too.

I've really got to start taking this is my stride a lot more, this could potentially be a very long ttc journey. And we are all in the same boat so thank you for sharing your positivity. x

The one thing I was thinking about today was that the NHS won't test you until after you've had 3 losses (2 is not abnormal- just bad luck)...The chances are that none of us will go through this again but the thought that if it was something simple causing it like you needed to take a low dose aspirin everyday or something easy like that and you've gone through the pain of 3 losses just to find that out....

Anyway, what was I saying about being positive and taking it in my stride!!....


----------



## mackjess

Well I'm in the waiting room at my ob's office for my first follow up after my mc. The waiting room has some beautiful, very pregnant women and with their dh's. Someone might be taking a little cry break when they get home.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Well I'm in the waiting room at my ob's office for my first follow up after my mc. The waiting room has some beautiful, very pregnant women and with their dh's. Someone might be taking a little cry break when they get home.

Oh mackjess, how did you get on? What did they say? How are you feeling? 
Hugs.x


----------



## mackjess

Every thing looked good. She wants me to get a mammogram bc I'm 35 so now I feel old. Lol


----------



## bobster

Jane I know exactly how you feel. I have a couple of pregnant friends at the moment and I constantly worry that my day will never come. I think we all feel like that sometimes, but we have to stay positive and think logically that we all got pregnant in the first place so we will again and the chances are in our favour that we'll have a sticky one at some point as we've had our share of bad luck already! 

Mack I'm glad everything went ok.. I hate that they put people in the same area's like that but I suppose it can't be helped. I am a nurse and I remember working on a gynae ward as a student and they put people who were having terminations, miscarriages, healthy pregnancies all together. There were pictures of babies all over the place on the walls and I thought it was very cruel on people having mc's and terminations to see that. 

I have been having what feels like mild af cramps today and feel a bit down like she might be coming and boobs are very sore. All af signs but like you Jane I will be happy to feel a bit of normality if she does arrive.


----------



## mlm115

Glad everything is ok with you mackjess. When I went to my post op appointment with my doctor there was a wall of pics of newborn babies. Kind of hard to look at. 

Question for you ladies - did you get bad ovulation pains or af cramps after your miscarriage? Last night I was in really bad pain in my pelvis area. I woke up at 5am and was barely able to move it hurt so bad. Kinda wondering if it was ovulation pains as it seems my hcg levels are finally getting down.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey mlm115, I didn't get any ovulation signs/cramps at all in the 8 weeks between loss and af showing but I did get cramps when af came which is not unusual for me.

Has the pain gone? Perhaps it was ovulation or trapped gas as you say in the states :shrug: sorry I can't help on that one.

Hey bobster, thanks for the positivity. What sort of ward/unit do you work on?


----------



## mackjess

mlm115 said:


> Glad everything is ok with you mackjess. When I went to my post op appointment with my doctor there was a wall of pics of newborn babies. Kind of hard to look at.
> 
> Question for you ladies - did you get bad ovulation pains or af cramps after your miscarriage? Last night I was in really bad pain in my pelvis area. I woke up at 5am and was barely able to move it hurt so bad. Kinda wondering if it was ovulation pains as it seems my hcg levels are finally getting down.

I didn't get OV pains, but I never do. After I had my first AF, I had HORRIBLE pain and cramps for a few days. I usually have very mild cramps before or during AF, that I sometimes break down and take advil for once during AF. This time it was after AF and it was really intense, like I was in the fetal position and wanted to cry. Woke up in the middle of the night with them. I rang my OB in the morning, and the nurse told me that was very common during the cycle after the m/c. They think it can be because your ligaments start to relax and your uterus expands, so the pain can be from everything going back down to normal. They weren't too concerned about the pain because I'd have negative pregnant tests after the mc so they knew there was no leftover material causing me pain.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm having a blood test to check my thyroid function today. Feeling quite nervous about it- not sure why since I won't get the results for a week. I think its because I feel there's so much riding on it- not that I know why I miscarried but because it could have been a reason and there is a strong link between the two.

I've had an under active thyroid for about 10 years and the last 18 months I've not needed my meds but have it checked every 6 months. My next check was not until December but I figured since we are pushing for an Xmas bfp having it checked one month early won't hurt.

I hate needles :growlmad:


----------



## mlm115

Well I was really hoping it was ovulation pain I was having, but I still got a very light positive line on a pregnancy test this morning so now I'm not sure. I find it strange because my doctor did an ultrasound 2 weeks ago and found no retained tissue and I have not bled in over a week. I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens. I know you said af took a while to come for you GIJane, so I'm assuming it will be the same for me. It's looking less likely I'm going to get an Xmas bfp at this point. 

I hope everything goes well with your thyroid testing. I also hate needles (and really anything doctor related!). Good luck!!!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Well I was really hoping it was ovulation pain I was having, but I still got a very light positive line on a pregnancy test this morning so now I'm not sure. I find it strange because my doctor did an ultrasound 2 weeks ago and found no retained tissue and I have not bled in over a week. I guess I will just have to wait and see what happens. I know you said af took a while to come for you GIJane, so I'm assuming it will be the same for me. It's looking less likely I'm going to get an Xmas bfp at this point.
> 
> I hope everything goes well with your thyroid testing. I also hate needles (and really anything doctor related!). Good luck!!!

Hey mlm115,

I think I was saying elsewhere how frustrating this waiting is and there is plenty of it during this TTC journey. When you had your ultrasound 2 weeks ago, did the doctor say anything about the faint lines, did they think a blood test to get actual numbers would be helpful? It's good to hear there is no retained tissue-a complication like that would be such a bummer after everything a loss brings with it.

Hugs.x

Thyroid test went ok except the guy put the needle in then couldn't find the vein so he was wriggling the needle around and it bloody hurt, finally he pulled it out and didn't get anything. He started on the next arm and I announced I'm going to faint so had to lie me down lol but finally he got some.


----------



## Native_gurl

mackjess said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Glad everything is ok with you mackjess. When I went to my post op appointment with my doctor there was a wall of pics of newborn babies. Kind of hard to look at.
> 
> Question for you ladies - did you get bad ovulation pains or af cramps after your miscarriage? Last night I was in really bad pain in my pelvis area. I woke up at 5am and was barely able to move it hurt so bad. Kinda wondering if it was ovulation pains as it seems my hcg levels are finally getting down.
> 
> I didn't get OV pains, but I never do. After I had my first AF, I had HORRIBLE pain and cramps for a few days. I usually have very mild cramps before or during AF, that I sometimes break down and take advil for once during AF. This time it was after AF and it was really intense, like I was in the fetal position and wanted to cry. Woke up in the middle of the night with them. I rang my OB in the morning, and the nurse told me that was very common during the cycle after the m/c. They think it can be because your ligaments start to relax and your uterus expands, so the pain can be from everything going back down to normal. They weren't too concerned about the pain because I'd have negative pregnant tests after the mc so they knew there was no leftover material causing me pain.Click to expand...

I feel your pain. The first AF i had after my miscarriage was brutal..i too did not ovulate between the miscarriage and AF.


----------



## mlm115

The nurse I talked to said it was strange I was still getting a positive line, but then she told me to just stop taking the tests. Basically she made me feel stupid for calling. That's why I ask you ladies questions, I don't want to keep bothering them. I sometimes feel like they forget that this isn't "normal" for us. While they see patients going through this all the time, for me this is my only experience with miscarriage so it is scary and confusing and I don't know what to expect!


----------



## mackjess

I am so sorry dear! Luckily the nurses at my OB office are angels, it's the OB herself that could learn some empathy and tact from them!

I don't know how they expect us to know what's going on without tests. You can't really watch for or use OPKs again until you know the HCG hormones are gone?

How many weeks since the m/c? I saw the u/s was 2 weeks ago. And how many weeks along were you? 

Sorry if you are repeating yourself. I'm on my phone and its a pain to click on previous pages, it's too close to first page and takes me back to the beginning!


----------



## mackjess

Mlm- From what I've read in online articles and these forums is that it can take as long for the body to recover as you were pregnant. So if it was 11 weeks, it may be 11 weeks before you start to get back to your normal cycles. What I've seen that has helped other lovely ladies in the forums is they use the same brand of home pregnancy test only once a week until the line fades to negative. Hope that helps!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for the info and the sympathy. 

I was 8 weeks, baby measured at seven weeks. D&C was 4 weeks ago. I'm really not too worried yet, just more annoyed at the nurse that called me back to answer my question!

You guys are awesome, thank you for your responses and sharing your experiences. It has helped me a lot!


----------



## bobster

mlm- when I had my first mc they said the test should be negative 3 weeks after the mc. That was a natural one. It probably takes everyone slightly different times though. 

GI jane- when do you get your thyroid results? Do they think your thyroid could be the problem? If it is i'm sure it can be easily rectified for next time. Any ovulation signs yet or is it too soon?

Well no period still for me and I'm 32 days (or 4.5 weeks) late according to my fertility calender and I was only 4 weeks pregnant :cry: Keep having slight af cramps. Just want things back to normal now I'm fed up with all this waiting.


----------



## bobster

Mackjess- when do you plan to test? are you having any symptoms yet?

I think I'm around 6dpo if I even ovulated- having slight af cramps, feeling down in dumps and sore boobs.


----------



## mackjess

Hi Bobster. I'm 7DPO and waiting until Friday (if I can make it that long) to test.

So far no symptoms that I can claim would be prego symptoms. Yesterday I had the teensiest amount of spotting, like 3 dots. And AF cramps that I usually only get during the first day of AF. Since the witch isn't supposed to get here til the 13th/14th I was really worried she was showing up early. Went to the BR like a million times worried about it, but nothing. Last time I was prego the sense of smell went crazy, and I haven't noticed that or any other symptoms. I already have huge bewbs that sometimes feel sore/heavy/sensitive at random times throughout my cycle, maybe due partially to gravity, so that is not a good symptom checker for me like it is for a lot of the ladies.

Fx that your AF shows up soon!


----------



## bobster

mackjess said:


> Hi Bobster. I'm 7DPO and waiting until Friday (if I can make it that long) to test.
> 
> So far no symptoms that I can claim would be prego symptoms. Yesterday I had the teensiest amount of spotting, like 3 dots. And AF cramps that I usually only get during the first day of AF. Since the witch isn't supposed to get here til the 13th/14th I was really worried she was showing up early. Went to the BR like a million times worried about it, but nothing. Last time I was prego the sense of smell went crazy, and I haven't noticed that or any other symptoms. I already have huge bewbs that sometimes feel sore/heavy/sensitive at random times throughout my cycle, maybe due partially to gravity, so that is not a good symptom checker for me like it is for a lot of the ladies.
> 
> Fx that your AF shows up soon!

Could be implantation bleed??? They say every pregnancy is different. I wish you good luck and fingers and toes crossed for your bfp. Half way through the 2ww now. 

Yes thank you I hope she does too :)


----------



## bobster

update: some brown mucousy spotting this evening when wiping. Either implantation or af hopefully. I too am testing Friday if no af


----------



## mackjess

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear something is happening for you!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Exciting times with 2 of you testing on Friday, keep me posted. For bobster, if
Af comes at least you can get it over and done with finally.....Was the only time I was pleased to see mine!

So I'm on CD10 and a few gentle af types cramps but no Ewcm so I don't think ovulation is on its way yet so prob just everything calming down after a first and very heavy af since the mc. At least I hope so as DH is going away on business for the next couple nights! Do you think you can keep sperm in our home freezers just in case? Haha


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Hi Bobster. I'm 7DPO and waiting until Friday (if I can make it that long) to test.
> 
> So far no symptoms that I can claim would be prego symptoms. Yesterday I had the teensiest amount of spotting, like 3 dots. And AF cramps that I usually only get during the first day of AF. Since the witch isn't supposed to get here til the 13th/14th I was really worried she was showing up early. Went to the BR like a million times worried about it, but nothing. Last time I was prego the sense of smell went crazy, and I haven't noticed that or any other symptoms. I already have huge bewbs that sometimes feel sore/heavy/sensitive at random times throughout my cycle, maybe due partially to gravity, so that is not a good symptom checker for me like it is for a lot of the ladies.
> 
> Fx that your AF shows up soon!

I've got a good feeling for you mackjess!

And I laughed about your bewbs comment-I have big ones too lol and I don't think mine were any different when I got my bfp previously.

Good luck...I'd be so bad and would be testing already- go you!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks. I'm only 5ft and all bewbs, it's ridiculous. I'm the only girl out of 5 that have them, so my sisters always give me crap about it.

I stocked up on tests today, various brands, unwrapped and ready to go so I'll be testing tomorrow. Still feeling I'm not prego, but I learned more about when I OV this cycle (later than I thought it was) so feeling ready to go for next month and hopefully still get my BFP for Xmas. I think we will have multiple BFPs on this thread!

And CD10 seems way early for OV cramps, I don't think I'd get them that early and I have a much shorter cycle. Probably just everything adjusting back to normal.


----------



## bobster

Thank jane, yes I wont be too disappointed if af arrives. I did a test today (bfn of course) my brown spotting has kinda subsided so I hope its not going to be a dragged out af. Hvaing on off funny pelvic pains but not really cramps. 

I think it is prob too soon to be ovulating based on your usual cycle so don't worry. I would just bd like crazy once you get ewcm and even a bit after. Do you have a plan? Are you a bd as and when/every other day or like crazy kinda person?? I found the bd as much as possible the best for me.

Mackjess- I have a good feeling about you tomorrow. Have you got frer's? probs the best to take as you are still sooo early. I really really hope you get your bfp. I will probably leave my testing until saturday (10dpo) now.

Can't wait to hear your update. I have found the months I've not felt pg is when i've got my bfp's. Just think though if we all get bfn's we can go through the next cycle together and still get bfp's before christmas!


----------



## GI_Jane

Any news mackjess?


----------



## mackjess

Good morning Jane, Bobster, native, MLM, and lovely ladies.

Not sure that I really have "news". I've been home with a nasty sore throat and cold the last few days. So I got bored and decided to do some tests. LOL

These were taken with FMU, but I didn't really look at them right away because I was so out of it. By the time I got OJ, Sprite, cough drops and tea in me and felt halfway alive to really inspect them, it had been well over 10 mins so I'm not really counting these results. I really just poked around at them so I could notice better if there was a difference in tests the next few days.


Edit - I figured out how to link to my pics--

First test is my internet cheapie that is 20 miu, I see a hint of color, I have the tweezers next to it and the one on the left is pointed to where I see the line. I don't really think it's an evap line because usually those are easier to see when they are clear and have sharp edges. It looks the most promising in person. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510867&d=1352391233

2nd is the FRER, which is 25miu. It's hard to see if there's anything faint on it because the cover on it reflects light. I see a hint of something but not really color to it. Does anyone know if FRER gets evap lines? When I saw it, I thought the line I imagined was too far away, because in the little example thing on the left makes it look like the lines are close together. I looked up images for positive FRER on the web, and the positive lines do show up far away from the test line, right where I imagined I saw something. 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510869&d=1352391696

3rd is EPT, it should be 25miu as well. I don't really like the how this test is so I don't think I'll buy anymore of this brand. If it's positive there will be an up and down line so it looks like a plus sign. In person, its blurry so I have no idea if it is the start of the plus line at all.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=510871&d=1352391781


----------



## bobster

Omg Mack I hope this is it for u! Looks promising on the internet cheapie I can see a thick line and evaps are usually thin and off centred! Wow I can't wait to see the progression. I hav never had a frer evap so dont know about that but if u see somethig its gotta be a good thing? My first squinting frer pos was at 11dpo so u are still mega early! So excited! Hope this is the first bfp of the thread :) arm- stark white bfn. Feeling very bloated and full of cold too. No more bleeding. Just want her to come! Keep us posted x


----------



## mlm115

Mackjess, I think it's looking good for you! I really hope it turns out to be a bfp!!!!


----------



## bobster

P.s. anymore symptoms today? It's prob hard to tell when u have a cold. Get well soon


----------



## mlm115

I thought I heard a lot of women get colds in early pregnancy?


----------



## mackjess

none today. I noticed blue veins showing more on my bbs and had extremely sensitive nips last night which is why I decided to test this am.

if I get positives tomorrow, even faint, I'm going to go to the walk in lab at my ob for bloodwork. She wants me to come in asap because my progesterone was really low when they took blood during my m/c.


----------



## bobster

I hope so but I think mine is probs just all the germs at work. How are u mlm any news on immenent ovulation?


----------



## mlm115

Sore nips was a huge sign for me Mackjess, fingers crossed for you!

No news with me. I'm not testing or anything, just waiting for af right now. I'm 30 days post d&c today, so may have to still wait a bit. 

Random doctors office complaint: my drs office has a website where you can track your medical history, prescriptions, etc. Well a couple of weeks ago I went on to see some blood test results and I noticed in my diagnosis history they have now listed "cancer". Wtf??? I know it is just a mistake as I have called a couple of times and nurses haven't been able to see any test results that indicate it, but I am still waiting for them to remove it and confirm it is a mistake. I love my doc, but that office needs to get their stuff together!


----------



## mackjess

wow, that must have been quite the shock! I hope they get it corrected soon.


----------



## mackjess

bobster- I saw that you had spotting the other day. Did you have any cramping. I ask because my first af was very scant after my mc. I wouldn't have even known it was af if I hadn't had pms and cramps with it. I barely had spotting for about 36 hours, barely got anything on my pantyliners. I think it was really light bc I didn't have anything left in there after the mc. mb you had af?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey, hey, hey,

Mackjess and bobster sorry that you have colds, hope you both feel better soon...mlm115 is right though- I've seen a few on here say that seems to coincide with pregnancy- coincidence? 

Mackjess, I could see it on the internet cheapie and you said it had colour too- I hope its the start of your BFP :thumbup:
How do they measure progesterone-guessing its a blood test?

Bobster- do you think that was af been and gone? (or implantation bleed perhaps!!!) do you think you will test Saturday then?

No change here- waiting to O which I don't think will be for a couple of weeks yet- damn these long cycles...I hope to ring the GP tomorrow and see if I can get the results of the thyroid test.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Sore nips was a huge sign for me Mackjess, fingers crossed for you!
> 
> No news with me. I'm not testing or anything, just waiting for af right now. I'm 30 days post d&c today, so may have to still wait a bit.
> 
> Random doctors office complaint: my drs office has a website where you can track your medical history, prescriptions, etc. Well a couple of weeks ago I went on to see some blood test results and I noticed in my diagnosis history they have now listed "cancer". Wtf??? I know it is just a mistake as I have called a couple of times and nurses haven't been able to see any test results that indicate it, but I am still waiting for them to remove it and confirm it is a mistake. I love my doc, but that office needs to get their stuff together!

OMG mlm115, that's a terrible error to make...hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## bobster

Mlm- thats really terrible! They shouldn't set up a service like that and then make massive errors. It must have been such an awful shock to read that :hugs:

Mackjess- any more testing going on your way? I tested today (9-10dpo and bfn so I think i'm out. Don't think my bleeding the other day was enough to class as an af but I hope you are right and it was. Been having very minor pelvic twinges more than cramps but have been feeling a bit hormonal (pms'y?). Only one day of very slight dark brown mucous and nothing since :cry: so fed up of waiting now its getting ridiculous. 

I hope you get your bfp- that internet cheapie looked really promising. Please keep us updated!

Jane, did you ring up for your thyroid results yet? I hope your ovulation comes soon. Which cd are you on now and when do you usually ovulate?

Feeling really down atm about babies (or lack of) and all this ttc business. really feel i'm never going to get there :(


----------



## mackjess

Bobster - I did a test yesterday. It was turning pink before I could even get the lid on and set it back on the counter. DH and I are almost excited. I think we will feel better after we get bloodwork results back from my OB on Monday. I wanted to take another test this morning to see if it got darker, but I got up to whiz about 50 times last night so I don't think it would have been. I drank gatorade like crazy yesterday to rehydrate so I'll prob cut back and maybe use the bathroom less tonight!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=511463&d=1352468331

And the cramping and stuff makes it sound very much like it could have been AF. I literally barely had any bleeding, just cramping and PMS feelings. Do you use OPKs? That was what really assured me it was AF because I started getting positives on those. And now look what happened? I also used the SMEP plan for timing of the BDing and preseed lube. We missed a few days we were supposed to BD because I was trying not to get DH's cold (see how well that worked out for me?) and I think it must have been the pre-seed really protected his swimmers so they hung out longer. He of course just thinks it's because he is awesome and his swimmers are Irish and scraggly like he is. LOL

mlm-did you get your AF? Sorry if you've already said so. I know Jane has, and a few others on the thread. 

I don't expect to be the only XMAS BFP ladies, so get to BDing!!:dust:

Don't be down on yourself bobster. I say that even though I was the same way, but try not to be down about it. Things have a way of turning around.:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Oh, and Jane I thought of you yesterday when the nurse went to get blood. Apparently I was still dehydrated so she really poked me around in one arm before trying another one. I literally almost died and considered just running out of the room. LOL, and I have the thyroid issue too so that means they will do that more to us when we are prego (bc you will be soon). Hope you get your results soon.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry you are feeling down today Bobster. This can be so emotionally draining as we all know : (

Mack, nice bfp! That line is so easy to see, how awesome! And yes, I actually just got af this morning, 32 days post d&c. I'm really excited to start trying. I used preseed and smep last time, think I will do the same this time.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Oh, and Jane I thought of you yesterday when the nurse went to get blood. Apparently I was still dehydrated so she really poked me around in one arm before trying another one. I literally almost died and considered just running out of the room. LOL, and I have the thyroid issue too so that means they will do that more to us when we are prego (bc you will be soon). Hope you get your results soon.

Hey ladies, happy weekend. Just looking at your test mackjess, what a difference a day made hey?

I felt a bit faint just reading they were wiggling the needle in your arm to get blood lol. My thyroid test came back in the normal range so at least that's one thing we know is ok....yes not looking forward to the extra blood work for that should I get a bfp.

I'm 13 days into my cycle, had those mild af cramps again and my boobs were tingling but no change in cm so not sure what that's all about- just one of those things i probably wouldnt have noticed before but now we are ttc everything must have a meaning - you know how it is :wacko: .Before the mc i was ovulating about day 27 so I know I have a good few days to go yet. I've also got a headache and sore throat so think a cold is on its way.

Sorry that you are feeling low bobster, I feel the same some days- not sure my bfp will ever come again. But it will and we have to have hope. I don't know about you but I never thought I'd see a positive the first time round I got it so we will get there again when the timing is right.x


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Sorry you are feeling down today Bobster. This can be so emotionally draining as we all know : (
> 
> Mack, nice bfp! That line is so easy to see, how awesome! And yes, I actually just got af this morning, 32 days post d&c. I'm really excited to start trying. I used preseed and smep last time, think I will do the same this time.

Yey for the witch mlm115 (this time around!)


----------



## bobster

Wow mackjess i'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: what a great early christmas present for you and OH!!! You give me (and the other girls im sure) so much hope that it can happen soon after mc. It makes me feel less down now and more positive that it will happen again.

I hope you are right that that spotting was af I really do. I may use opk's this cycle now to see if ov comes at the same time as it should. 

Jane- sorry to hear you are getting the cold. Its horrible! I would start bd'ing every other day if you can incase the mc altered your cycle somewhat? Watch out of ewcm too but some cough syrups can increase that even when you're not ovulating so watch out for that.

As for needles- I am normally the one trying to get blood from other people so they don't bother me too much. I always feel for people who hate them. I once had a girl faint before I even opened the needle from the packet haha so you're not as bad as that! 

MLM- yay for the witch, you can start with us this cycle now and hopefully we'll all be joining mackjess before christmas, SMEP sounds like a good plan but its an awful lot of bd'ing... i'd sooner curl up with a book and a hot chocolate hehe. 

Here's to early december bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobster

P.s- what a nice thread this is Jane x


----------



## mackjess

Thank you Bobster, that was so sweet of you to say. I can't believe it was just before Halloween that I felt like I was walking down a dark lonely hall all by myself thinking I could be one of the unlucky women that can't have a baby. I am so far from out of the woods yet, but over the moon to be having another chance so soon.


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane- sorry to hear you are getting the cold. Its horrible! I would start bd'ing every other day if you can incase the mc altered your cycle somewhat? Watch out of ewcm too but some cough syrups can increase that even when you're not ovulating so watch out for that.
> 
> Here's to early december bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!

I agree, i think it is def possible this cycle has been altered and I started taking that herb Angus castus to help regulate it better about 30 days ago so maybe this will be a shorter one. Had the tinniest hint of stretchy cm today, don't think it was true Ewcm but with the cramps too I made sure we made the most of it :blush: Thanks for the advice on the cough syrup too.

Bobster how long have you been waiting for af now (if you assume you didn't just have it)? Did you get some opk's? I must admit, a small part of me wished I did have some opks or was charting so I could see what this cycle was up to. Anyway we will just have to wait and see now!

Yep, here's to our December BFP's :flower:


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> MLM- yay for the witch, you can start with us this cycle now and hopefully we'll all be joining mackjess before christmas, SMEP sounds like a good plan but its an awful lot of bd'ing... i'd sooner curl up with a book and a hot chocolate hehe.
> 
> Here's to early december bfp's!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha, I know what you mean. I feel like I really want to "try" this cycle though, as I got pregnant the first cycle I really tried last time. This is probably the only chance to get my Christmas bfp so I want to make the most of it! Although I kind of have it in my head that it might take longer this time, but who knows. 

I think part of the reason I want to use opks too is so I know my body is working normally again!


----------



## mackjess

little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!


----------



## bobster

mackjess said:


> little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!

Mackjess, dark brown is fine and lots of women have it. I know its worrying though after what we've all been through in the past so I would get reviewed by your gp just to put your mind at rest. Your tests are really dark for how many dpo you are so thats really a good sign. 

Did you say you had your progesterone checked? It might be worth asking your dr to check it if you haven't. Remember cramps are very normal in early pregnancy so don't panic if you suddenly get some, just keep an eye on the colour of your bleeding. I've read up about implantation bleeding recently and it seems to come around the time of expected af for a lot of people (about 30% of people get it), its just old blood making its way out. 

Maybe ring gp though tomorrow and try to get some bloods for progesterone. 

I know its hard too but try not to test too much (says thee!!) as lines will vary at different times of the day as you are still so early. I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine with you and your beanie :hugs:


----------



## bobster

MLM- I want to try this cycle too. I want to bd as much as possible to maximize chances. The problem is I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate as my cycle is so messed up. One of my besties had a baby girl today. I'm so happy for her but kinda feeling sorry for myself which I know is selfish. She's called her Erin which is just a gorgeous name. How long were you trying for all together before you got your bfp? I'm sure it won't take too long- its just trying to be patient which is hard...

I think I am going to bd as much as possible when I get my positive opk. 

Jane- I bought opk's today but no idea when to start taking them. Had the tiniest amount of brown when wiping again today so I'm sure it wasn't my period last week. Still having tiny af cramps too. May call the dr soon as its been 10 weeks since mc and no proper period yet :( You still have time to get some opk's Jane.. esp if you've only had a tiny bit of ewcm... I know it can make it a bit more pressured though. Are you bd'ing regularly to make sure you don't miss it? I got some opk's from home bargains... they were only £2.99 for 5. Hope this bit of ewcm means you are nearly there... get to :sex: girl!!! Also- may try the angus cactus thanks for the tip!


----------



## mackjess

bobster said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> little paranoid. slight spotting this morning. only when I wipe after I pee, not enough to get in my undies. No cramps. kinda brown, mucusy. sorry for all the tmi. had a darker line on my frer this morning so that's good, and my boobs still feel very sore. af would start tomorrow so I don't know if could be implantation. skeered!
> 
> Mackjess, dark brown is fine and lots of women have it. I know its worrying though after what we've all been through in the past so I would get reviewed by your gp just to put your mind at rest. Your tests are really dark for how many dpo you are so thats really a good sign.
> 
> Did you say you had your progesterone checked? It might be worth asking your dr to check it if you haven't. Remember cramps are very normal in early pregnancy so don't panic if you suddenly get some, just keep an eye on the colour of your bleeding. I've read up about implantation bleeding recently and it seems to come around the time of expected af for a lot of people (about 30% of people get it), its just old blood making its way out.
> 
> Maybe ring gp though tomorrow and try to get some bloods for progesterone.
> 
> I know its hard too but try not to test too much (says thee!!) as lines will vary at different times of the day as you are still so early. I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine with you and your beanie :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I got my hcg and progesterone checked in bloodwork Friday. I won't get the results back until tomorrow. Just trying to take it easy for the long wait today.


----------



## bobster

Yes waiting is always very hard Mack, wishing you well and hoping for good news for you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Jane, where abouts in the UK you from?


----------



## GI_Jane

One more sleep until you get your results from the ob, take it easy Mack.x 

I'm originally from London and live in Hertfordshire. Where are you Bobster?


----------



## bobster

I'm in York, north yorkshire. Its freezing up here! Was going to go for a jog tonight but instead i'm curled up on the sofa with a blanket and a glass of red! 

Does anyone else feel like since mc they have lost their mojo :blush:

OH keeps pestering me but can't seem to 'get in the mood'... hoping I find my sex drive in time for ov.


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> MLM- I want to try this cycle too. I want to bd as much as possible to maximize chances. The problem is I have no idea when I'm going to ovulate as my cycle is so messed up. One of my besties had a baby girl today. I'm so happy for her but kinda feeling sorry for myself which I know is selfish. She's called her Erin which is just a gorgeous name. How long were you trying for all together before you got your bfp? I'm sure it won't take too long- its just trying to be patient which is hard...
> 
> I think I am going to bd as much as possible when I get my positive opk.
> !

Yeah, I'm curious to see if my body will cycle normally now, I definitely am going to use opks so I know when I'm for sure ovulating. I got pregnant on my second cycle of trying last time, so it was pretty fast then. 

I don't think it's selfish to feel that way with your friend's baby. It's totally normal (at least I hope it is, cause I feel that way a lot!). It's not that you aren't happy for them, it just makes you think about how much you want a baby too. 

Mack, I agree with the others that dark and brown spotting is ok from what I know. Especially if its such a small amount. I totally get being scared though, I'm sure I would feel the same.


----------



## mlm115

Also, I am definitely NOT in the mood at all. I will have to fake like I am so I can get my hubby to bd on the right days this cycle haha


----------



## bobster

mlm115 said:


> Also, I am definitely NOT in the mood at all. I will have to fake like I am so I can get my hubby to bd on the right days this cycle haha

lol!!! so glad there are others the same... :haha:


----------



## mlm115

I just bought first response digital opks.... $49.99 holy crap!! They better work for that price!

Did you talk to your doc yet Mack?? Hoping you got good news!


----------



## mackjess

mlm115 said:


> I just bought first response digital opks.... $49.99 holy crap!! They better work for that price!
> 
> Did you talk to your doc yet Mack?? Hoping you got good news!


Left a vmail with my doctors nurse. Since I had the spotting issue over the weekend it will probably take a bit longer for her to call back because she will wait until she talks to the doctor before calling me. LOL, I shouldn't have said anything and bombarded her when she called with my lab results from Friday. Really hoping they have me back to check if my HCG is rising.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I just bought first response digital opks.... $49.99 holy crap!! They better work for that price!
> 
> Did you talk to your doc yet Mack?? Hoping you got good news!

Bloody hell, that a lot- how many opk's in the pack? Will you just need 10 for the SMEP?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I am definitely NOT in the mood at all. I will have to fake like I am so I can get my hubby to bd on the right days this cycle haha
> 
> lol!!! so glad there are others the same... :haha:Click to expand...

We both only seem awake enough to want to do it at the weekend so if I get that Ewcm during the week it's going to be an uphill struggle to :sex: !!


----------



## mackjess

GI Jane - My thyroid doctor is seriously one of the hottest, most charismatic men I have ever seen. I had an appt with him last month and I think it may have helped with the condition I now find myself in, as I rarely want to BD during the week but I suddenly wanted to that one Tuesday. Hehe. Seriously...hot. And very sweet and clueless about it. He has been telling me for 7 years I am missing out not having kids, that he was good at making babies (swoon, even though he meant just at supporting the thyroid) and was excited with this appt that we finally decided to try. It is a real shame I only have to see him 1-2 times a year.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> GI Jane - My thyroid doctor is seriously one of the hottest, most charismatic men I have ever seen. I had an appt with him last month and I think it may have helped with the condition I now find myself in, as I rarely want to BD during the week but I suddenly wanted to that one Tuesday. Hehe. Seriously...hot. And very sweet and clueless about it. He has been telling me for 7 years I am missing out not having kids, that he was good at making babies (swoon, even though he meant just at supporting the thyroid) and was excited with this appt that we finally decided to try. It is a real shame I only have to see him 1-2 times a year.

Haha, love it- clearly he is good at making baby's by providing mental stimulation! :flasher:


----------



## bobster

Hahaha! Thats too funny Mack! Well it certainly did the trick! Hope you are ok, i'm sure they will repeat your hcg.


----------



## mackjess

Going on for my followup labs now and will be waiting oh so patiently for results tomorrow. :)


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> Going on for my followup labs now and will be waiting oh so patiently for results tomorrow. :)

Good luck!


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Going on for my followup labs now and will be waiting oh so patiently for results tomorrow. :)

Hey Mack, did you get your new hcg levels yet today? Sorry just excited for you, I have a good feeling!


----------



## mackjess

Newp. They called at 11:34 yesterday. It's now 11:38. About to go out of my mind. LOL.


----------



## mackjess

I've even been going to the bathroom more, cause you know if you are expecting a call it's going to happen while you are in the stall or something.

Thanks for thinking of me. :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Newp. They called at 11:34 yesterday. It's now 11:38. About to go out of my mind. LOL.

I bet you are. I'm off for a run now (it's 5.40 pm here) so hope to read some news when I get back! 

Did you have your one to one with your new boss?


----------



## mackjess

Not yet, that's in about an hour and 15. SO hope I get a call before then so I won't be frazzled. I am taking my phone in there with me and he will have to deal with me running out of his office real quick if they call then. Heh

Enjoy your run!


----------



## mackjess

My HCG was 30 on Friday and 232 on Monday. Thank heavens.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great news. What happens now, will they continue to monitor bloods or is that it until your first scan?


----------



## mackjess

I'm not sure. The OB is super swamped today. When the nurse called me she said she wasn't supposed to because the doctor hadn't signed off on the results, but she knew I'd be waiting. BLESS HER!! I guess I better act surprised when the doc does call back.

The nurse said the OB will call and go over the results, the do's/dont's, and when she wants to see me next. I think I will go in for a scan in 2 weeks, but I'm not sure yet if they will keep checking my blood.


----------



## mlm115

That's awesome Mack, glad to head the good news!


----------



## mlm115

Jane, are you in your tww?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey mlm, I'm not officially in tww. I think I'm still waiting to ovulate - normally on day 27 for me and I'm only on day 17 but I've been having some AF type cramps and ewcm so wondering if this cycle has shortened since the mc. But we have been baby dancing so fingers crossed!

Did you start the smep?


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> Hey mlm, I'm not officially in tww. I think I'm still waiting to ovulate - normally on day 27 for me and I'm only on day 17 but I've been having some AF type cramps and ewcm so wondering if this cycle has shortened since the mc. But we have been baby dancing so fingers crossed!
> 
> Did you start the smep?

Oh ok.. I knew you were further ahead then me, just wasn't sure if you had o'd yet. I know that a mc can mess with your cycle, and that does sound like ovulation symptoms. Still decided on no opks? I guess if your bd'ing though it doesn't matter if you use opks or not. 

I'm on cd 5 right now and I think I will do smep. Only tricky part is that DH doesn't want to feel used for that only, so he doesn't want me to tell him which days we are "supposed to" bd. This should be interesting!


----------



## mackjess

mlm, smep and preseed worked my first try. dh is pretty bummed about not needing to try anymore. Lol. he liked the every other day thing so I told him we could still do that this month. 

Waiting for another hcg test, I hate getting needled but I'm glad my ob wants to check again. She is also checking my progesterone again. Going to do my best to be less nervous waiting for the results tomorrow. I think I will be since I was doubling at 25, but hcg is still low so she just wants to make sure it's low because I'm early. So glad I didn't have to ask her to recheck. I'm not due for a scan for a few weeks, and I'd be nervous until then! knowing my hcg is a huge relief. Praying for 6weeks, I only made it to 5 weeks last time.


----------



## GI_Jane

It sounds like your doctor is on the ball mackjess, at least the fact she is doing what she can for monitoring you at this early and crucial stage is a small blessing.

Mlm- that's funny. I was looking at that plan and wondering how I could adapt it for a 40 day cycle....I guess I would just start the pattern 12 days later if it is based on a 28 day cycle.

Now this month has started I will just carry on as we are. I don't think we are doing it enough though and I really have no idea if I have already o'd or not- maybe I should have done the opk's this month afterall. Anyway, I really don't think I will be getting a bfp this month :nope: 

My fingers are crossed for all you ladies though.x


----------



## GI_Jane

How is bobster doing?


----------



## mackjess

It only takes once Jane, fx for you.


----------



## bobster

Mack what great news! Your numbers are brill too, I am happy for you!!! 

Jane thanks for asking how I'm doing. Had some more brown spotting on and off for the last two days with a tad of red in there but only a very slight amount. Who knows whats happening... I feel very hormonal and keep getting annoyed with OH. Even the noise of him eating this morning was irritating me eek poor him!

How are you Jane? Don't feel out about this cycle. Its quite often the months where you don't feel positive that it works out. I think you are doing the right thing just bd'ing regularly. Have you had a lot of ewcm? I would keep bd'ing now and until your predicted date just in case. Maybe try cheap opk's next month if you cycle seems a little out of sync?? 

I think I will buy some digi opks when it gets closer to the time. I feel like if I spend more on things like this I am speeding things up or 'doing something'- stupid!

MLM- I am going to try smep too this cycle, heard a lot of good things about it. Not long for you to start now and hopefully you will be following Mack!

Went to see my friends baby today- sooo tiny and gorgeous.. I so happy for her (and obviously very jealous but I can only tell you ladies that!!!).


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Went to see my friends baby today- sooo tiny and gorgeous.. I so happy for her (and obviously very jealous but I can only tell you ladies that!!!).

This time next year I hope we will all have our own little babies or bumps and we'll be planning their first christmas. x


----------



## mackjess

My 6 week appt is sched for 11/29. Praying and praying I make it until then. I think I will be a lot less scared once I get past 5 weeks since that is when my loss happened before. The 29th cannot get here fast enough for me. 

And I hope we have some more confirmed OVs, 2WW, and BFPs on here before then! :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh mackjess, I had my MC at between 5-6 weeks too so I know if I get my BFP I will be feeling exactly the same as you. 

One day at a time that's all we can do. 

Honestly I think I will be on edge for the whole 39 weeks! sorry that doesn't help you does it!

What symptoms do you have- are they changing everyday? Have you told any of your family about your BFP?


----------



## mackjess

First time I just had the super smell sense.

This time I just started getting the smell sense. I have had a sore lower back since a few days DPO. The OB told me I could use Icy Hot today, thank goodness. I really miss advil. I've heard some ladies say they got a cold, I certainly did. Thicker CM that continued after OV, when it usually goes away. I had implantation bleeding about 6 DPO and some cramps (3 of the tiniest red dots, I would have missed it if one tiny dot wasn't in my undies), a spider web of blue veins on my chest and one night only I had super sensitive nips, and a lot of PMS symptoms that started about 10 days before I'd usually have PMS since they normally show up the days 1 and 2 of actual AF.

I tested the day after the super sensitive nips and that was when I got my faint positive that I really thought I imagined until the line got a bit better the next day. Got a dark enough positive on 10DPO that I went in to have the blood test confirmed.

And I'm with you. I don't think I'll relax till I have a rainbow baby in my arms. I even plan on having the shower very close to my due date, praying that I make it that far of course. Having a hard time thinking about future things that I'll be doing until I know that it's really here and happening.


----------



## bobster

Rooting for you for the 29th mack! I have a really positive feeling about it for you. I know its hard though, as Jane says I know its normal after a loss to feel worried and anxious and difficult to relax I can imagine.

Any more ewcm Jane? Do you think you may have already o'd? Fingers crossed for your 2ww!!!

afm- I started bleeding a bit heavier today so I think this is my af (yay!!!). I started soy last night (80mg) which I will continue for the next 4 days. Never taken it before but its meant to give you a stronger ovulation and hopefully make you o a bit earlier. So I should ovulate December 5th or there abouts (hopefully earlier with the soy), so still in for the running for a bfp before christmas woop!

How are you doing mlm?


----------



## bobster

Jane- after your long wait for af, did you find it any different than a normal af?? (TMI ALTERT) mine has been a quite darkish brown with some red, quite thin and watery and has tiny brown bits in it when wipe. Also no cramps like usual. 

My periods are usually quite painful for the first couple of days and a thicker heavier blood. I'm thinking I probably had an anovulatory cycle which is why its so different and why I had so many patches of ewcm... although if I did o when I got the most ewcm it would make my luteal phase right...

ah gawd its so confusing, sorry to ramble!!!


----------



## mlm115

I also have a good feeling for you Mack! We are all thinking good thoughts for you!

Bobster, that sounds like af is here, woo hoo! You must be relieved. I was so happy when I got mine, DH thought I was crazy haha. 

Jane, I love your comment about us all having baby's first Christmas next year. That would be amazing. 

I am doing ok, just waiting on my positive opk! I'm only cd6, but think I will start with the every other day smep plan today. It's been awhile since we've bd'd with everything going on, so DH should be happy!


----------



## mackjess

I think I'm a bit of ahead of most of you since my m/c was in Sept rather than October, or I didn't have any procedures that required me to wait. I fully expect everyone to follow my lead and all have 1st xmas's next year. Really does sound lovely.


----------



## bobster

Good idea mlm.. I think sometimes its good to make an effort to enjoy bd'ing outside the fertile window sometimes so it doesn't become as much of a 'big thing' (even though it is in our heads) when you get your positive opk. 

I'm feeling confident that about all of us for this cycle. I will be the only one left in the 2ww as I have agesssss until ov!!! I hope we all get bfp's before xmas that would be so great! If I get a bfp it should be around the 18th so I'll prob not tell OH and put the test in a cracker... oh dear deffo over thinking this!!!! :blush:


----------



## bobster

Mack that does sound lovely! Need to get oh to bd.. something always seem to 'come up' (unfortunately not literally!!) around ovulation time and then he wants it after when no longer fertile anymore :dohh:

Will have to try the best seduction techniques... hehehe


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> Need to get oh to bd.. something always seem to 'come up' (unfortunately not literally!!)

Haha!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yay bobster sounds like af is here without a doubt. About bloody time lol.
Mine was diff from previous cycles too. Yes I had the brown stuff and quite a bit too for about 3 days then the red was watery and heavy but not as bad cramps as I would typically get-I only used ibuprofen once and normally I need codeine/ibuprofen mix for the first three days. No clots though which is unusual for me too but however it came I was just sooooo happy to see it! I don't think I o'd in those 8 weeks I was waiting either.

So I think I did o and I am out this month, usually between ovulation and af I get a patch of these horrible spots towards the side of my nose and I have a few of them now....so it could be coincidence but the fact I already had some Ewcm ( wasn't much though) I think maybe I didn't catch it this month....anyway if that is true at least af would be here in the next 10 days or so but equally I could be wrong! :dohh: more waiting. :shrug:

Usually for us I have to initiate it always (which I really hate) and when we are home the cat just loves being around us so we have to shut her out but she then spends the whole time (which isn't long lol) scratching at the door and meowing...DH said one time just to ignore her and do it while she was asleep at the bottom of our bed and I was like no way! :growlmad:

Mlm does your dog try to watch you bd? Haha.


----------



## bobster

Haha oh dear Jane! I think I would prob have to kick her out too! My oh seems to go off it around ovation too! Boo. U never know Jane u may not be out as u dont have to do it that much as sperm can hang around in there a while. I have a feeling u may not hav o'd yet though as u say u haven't had much ewcm and u are still a bit early for your usual o date aren't u? I would keep bd'ing to be safe! Maybe its not too LTE to get some cheap opk's just to check? Thank u so much for describing your af.. it sounds very similar to mine so I feel reassured now :) x


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey bobster, yes I think I will get some cheap opks just to get a handle on this cycle.
From some signs I think I'm out but from others I think I still have a chance so will have to keep bd just to cover all bases.

Oh and I loved your idea about the bfp in a Christmas cracker, might have to steal that one if successful this month! 

Did you say you were a nurse? Do you think your shift pattern ruins chances to bd?


----------



## mlm115

Jane, your cycle is confusing me too! I guess just keep bd'ing in case you did not o yet? 

My dog is crazy and there is noooo way we could bd with her in the room (not that I would want to- weird!). We have to put her in her crate downstairs to come upstairs and bd. Takes a bit of the spontaneity out of things, ha.


----------



## mlm115

I'm a little confused- I got af on Saturday and had what seemed like a normal cycle for 4 days. Day 5 and 6 I had basically nothing (maybe a little spotting). Now today I have bright red blood again. Did this happen to you at all? I thought af was over, darn!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I'm a little confused- I got af on Saturday and had what seemed like a normal cycle for 4 days. Day 5 and 6 I had basically nothing (maybe a little spotting). Now today I have bright red blood again. Did this happen to you at all? I thought af was over, darn!

Ah that's crap mlm, not got any experience of this sorry.


----------



## jessandaj

My cat is totally like that to if we don't close the door. There's been many times when i would look beside me during intimate time and there was my freaking cat...how sexy lol


----------



## GI_Jane

Got to love the pets though, love being the first one home and she's so happy to see me- usually for food.

Welcome to the thread jess. Where are you this cycle? 

Mlm has af stopped now? Pain in the butt since you were gearing up to start the SMEP.

My CM has all but dried up so that's me out this cycle :cry: oh well at least it was a quick one so hurry up af so I can start the next one...still want my bfp for cristmas.


----------



## bobster

Welcome Jessandaj :)

Jane- you still have time to ovulate don't worry. Am I right in thinking you normally ovulate on cd 27?? If you will ovulate at normal time you have loads of time left. I really have a feeling its not happened yet as you've not had much ewcm... I know in my cycles which are also quite long I sometimes get bits and bats of ewcm which dries up and then comes in abundance on the day I actually O so I think you still have time to get opk's if you are worried. At least if you don't get a +'ve around cd 27 you will know it was probably earlier. Just a thought.

What makes you think you are out anyway? Have you not been bd'ing much? Both cycles I got bfp I didn't bd much at all and thought I was out so you never know.

MLM- what a pain with your bleeding! I haven't had this either.. bodies are so confusing after mc its such a pain. Are you going to postpone smep for a bit longer?

Mack, how are you doing? when do you have your next hcg bloods? 

I am on day 4 of soy today- hoping this will bring forward ovulation date. Bleeding as heavily as a regular af now but minus the cramps which is nice. I really really hope this is our month ladies... what a fab christmas pressie a sticky bfp would be!!! 

Off-subject - Went to look around the shops today and there are loads of lovely wintery clothes out there but no money as bought OH a surprise Ipad for xmas- torture!!!


----------



## bobster

I'm so glad to share all these thoughts with you ladies! Tis a lovely thread thanks for starting it Jane :)


----------



## mlm115

Af seems to have stopped for me - I guess she decided to show up for a couple extra hours and thats it. So strange, but whatever. I am CD 8 today, so starting smep today! (Although I think I technically started it 2 days ago, as the digital opks have you start testing on cd5?) I'm trying to not get overly excited, but I am just really hoping it works for us this month!  

Jane - I feel like whenever anyone says that they are out for this cycle, they end up getting a bfp . Maybe that will happen for you!

Bobster - Glad you are feeling well and not crampy. You also gave me the idea to get DH an iPad for Christmas, thanks : )


----------



## mlm115

Also, hello and welcome to Jess!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Welcome Jessandaj :)
> 
> Jane- you still have time to ovulate don't worry. Am I right in thinking you normally ovulate on cd 27?? If you will ovulate at normal time you have loads of time left. I really have a feeling its not happened yet as you've not had much ewcm... I know in my cycles which are also quite long I sometimes get bits and bats of ewcm which dries up and then comes in abundance on the day I actually O so I think you still have time to get opk's if you are worried. At least if you don't get a +'ve around cd 27 you will know it was probably earlier. Just a thought.
> 
> What makes you think you are out anyway? Have you not been bd'ing much? Both cycles I got bfp I didn't bd much at all and thought I was out so you never know.
> 
> MLM- what a pain with your bleeding! I haven't had this either.. bodies are so confusing after mc its such a pain. Are you going to postpone smep for a bit longer?
> 
> Mack, how are you doing? when do you have your next hcg bloods?
> 
> I am on day 4 of soy today- hoping this will bring forward ovulation date. Bleeding as heavily as a regular af now but minus the cramps which is nice. I really really hope this is our month ladies... what a fab christmas pressie a sticky bfp would be!!!
> 
> Off-subject - Went to look around the shops today and there are loads of lovely wintery clothes out there but no money as bought OH a surprise Ipad for xmas- torture!!!

Hey bobster, thanks for the reassurance. As much as I'm trying to keep an open mind about TTC and not put too much pressure on myself, I guess deep down I really want this and am reading too much into signs or not of o..

For months we talked of TTC but I wasn't 100% sure I wanted kids (just yet or ever) so we were not trying but not preventing. The month we got our bfp was the first month we actually timed bd to coincide with o and we were in Venice on holiday too so was all romantic. After getting a bfp and then the loss I no longer have any doubts about wanting children. Plus there are so many threads about how cycles have changed since a loss I just want to think the worst so I'm not disappointed if I am out this cycle. Cd 27 is indeed my usual o day and that is next saturday so we'll see what happens!

Oh I love iPads, I'm on DH ones now! What a lovely gift, I hope you can give him a stick you've wee'd on too!

How do you take the soy, is it tablet or like soy milk?


----------



## bobster

lol yes I hope to give him a stick i've wee'd on too!!! 

I can understand why you prefer to think the worst. I am like that too now after the 2 losses. I'm glad you know what you want now. Although its awful for it to happen to anyone something positive came from it if you now know how you feel about starting a family.

The soy is in vitamin (capsule) form. Its meant to act like a natural clomid and it helps to induce ovulation or bring it forward for those with long cycles. I do ovulate on my own but my cycles are relatively long and I was worried that might effect the quality of my eggs. I suppose I just want to feel i'm 'doing something' to help things along.

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that on Saturday you have mega ovulation signs. 

MLM- I bought the ipad from the apple website, its a reconditioned one as I couldn't afford a new one but they are meant to be as new. They also have a year guarantee if bought from there. I didn't know what to get him and thought it was a good 'boys toy'. So exciting that you are starting SMEP now!!! CD 5 seems so early for using digi opk's though, I hope you've stocked up on them. Does the day you should start them depend on your normal cycle length?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I was exactly the same about not being sure.

mlm, numbers ok. No more bloodwork and my first appt to hear the heartbeat is 11/29


----------



## bobster

Wow Mack that's great! How exciting! Keep us posted as to how it goes :)


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> lol yes I hope to give him a stick i've wee'd on too!!!
> 
> I can understand why you prefer to think the worst. I am like that too now after the 2 losses. I'm glad you know what you want now. Although its awful for it to happen to anyone something positive came from it if you now know how you feel about starting a family.
> 
> The soy is in vitamin (capsule) form. Its meant to act like a natural clomid and it helps to induce ovulation or bring it forward for those with long cycles. I do ovulate on my own but my cycles are relatively long and I was worried that might effect the quality of my eggs. I suppose I just want to feel i'm 'doing something' to help things along.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you that on Saturday you have mega ovulation signs.
> 
> MLM- I bought the ipad from the apple website, its a reconditioned one as I couldn't afford a new one but they are meant to be as new. They also have a year guarantee if bought from there. I didn't know what to get him and thought it was a good 'boys toy'. So exciting that you are starting SMEP now!!! CD 5 seems so early for using digi opk's though, I hope you've stocked up on them. Does the day you should start them depend on your normal cycle length?

I will look into soy. I was taking Angus castus until a couple of days ago which is meant to do the same as soy but in the past and this time as well I've had to stop it as I feel really really low when I take it. I'm on a low dose anti-depressant and I think it must interact or something. Maybe the soy will be a better option for me. Did you get from holland and Barrett?

I understand that feeling of wanting to do something to help bobster. The Angus castus was meant to help regulate progesterone etc too and is recommended for ladies with PCOS like me but I just can't stand how it makes me feel.

So I was thinking, if we get a bfp, do you think in the uk we will be able to get our bloods monitored early on like how mackjess was able? I got the impression when I first told my GP I was pregnant it was a matter of waiting it out until your first appointment at 10-12 weeks..... I know there are early pregnancy units but with my loss I wasn't reffered to one as it was too early,- do you think they offer early blood work (just thinking ahead).....but as my GP said, there is nothing they can do if it looks like we are losing it so I guess the NHS won't waste resources on that if you are only a few weeks gone. Whats the deal up in York bobster?


----------



## mlm115

With my pregnancy my dr didn't do any monitoring until my 8 week appointment (which obviously didn't go too well). Im going in for a follow up appt on 11/26, so will ask then if they do anything different after you've had a loss. Seems like my dr does things the same way they do in the UK. 

I'm having a little bit of a down day today. It is my birthday, and I'm sad that I'm another year older and have no baby, and I was supposed to be in my 2nd trimester by now. Blah.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I'm having a little bit of a down day today. It is my birthday, and I'm sad that I'm another year older and have no baby, and I was supposed to be in my 2nd trimester by now. Blah.

Happy birthday Mlm. It's a mixed bag of emotions after a loss isn't it, I don't think we'll ever forget. Hugs.x


----------



## bobster

Jane I bought mine from Tesco which were about £4 but on 3 for 2. I took my last dose last night and didn't have any side effects. It might be worth checking with your doctor to see if they are safe with your antidepressant though. 

For my first mc I went to epu in York and they monitored my hcg every other day but not progesterone. When I asked about that they said they didn't do that test so god knows :(

The second time I went to GP and she refused to even do a hcg and said the same as your doctor. I feel like they just want to fob you off sometimes. My epu wouldn't take anyone under 6 weeks however they base it on your last menstrual cycle so if you have a longer one like us they always assume you are further on so will probably see you. 

I think next time I will just go private as soon as I get a bfp. I want my progesterone checking as thats a well known cause of early mc so I just don't know why they don't test it... so frustrating!


----------



## bobster

mlm115 said:


> With my pregnancy my dr didn't do any monitoring until my 8 week appointment (which obviously didn't go too well). Im going in for a follow up appt on 11/26, so will ask then if they do anything different after you've had a loss. Seems like my dr does things the same way they do in the UK.
> 
> I'm having a little bit of a down day today. It is my birthday, and I'm sad that I'm another year older and have no baby, and I was supposed to be in my 2nd trimester by now. Blah.

:hugs: mlm- did you do anything nice to celebrate your birthday and take you mind off this ttc melarky?

Its such a stress isn't it.. I know (well we all do) how you feel.. Its constantly on my mind and I wish I could just relax and let it happen. Have you started smep as planned?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane I bought mine from Tesco which were about £4 but on 3 for 2. I took my last dose last night and didn't have any side effects. It might be worth checking with your doctor to see if they are safe with your antidepressant though.
> 
> For my first mc I went to epu in York and they monitored my hcg every other day but not progesterone. When I asked about that they said they didn't do that test so god knows :(
> 
> The second time I went to GP and she refused to even do a hcg and said the same as your doctor. I feel like they just want to fob you off sometimes. My epu wouldn't take anyone under 6 weeks however they base it on your last menstrual cycle so if you have a longer one like us they always assume you are further on so will probably see you.
> 
> I think next time I will just go private as soon as I get a bfp. I want my progesterone checking as thats a well known cause of early mc so I just don't know why they don't test it... so frustrating!

Thanks for the info bobster, I will see what happens the rest of this cycle and if no bfp will look into the soy next cycle. I must go and purchase some baby aspirin though- from what I've read it can't hurt.

I was thinking about going down the private route for those initial first tests too.

Been reading up on the progesterone thing, some say in the uk they won't test or give you progesterone because if your pregnancy is not viable progesterone lowers so our body will expel the lining and embryo which is different to the low progesterone being the cause of the miscarriage...it's so crap not knowing what the actual cause is...it's not good for our mental health to go through this more than once or twice. Any more is just cruel. Fingers crossed none of us go through this again though!

DH asked me if I thought we had made a baby yet- so sweet, he really wants this. He bought me a new winter coat for Christmas and said 'it won't fit once you get a baby bump'....love his optimism. We agreed we need to make more of an effort to :sex: so we'll see how that goes!

I know Mlm will be trying SMEP, but will you be bobster? Has af finished for both of you?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, when my OB told me about progesterone, because mine was low after the m/c, she said that giving me progesterone during pregnancy wouldn't have helped if there was something wrong with the baby. I still would have lost it. But she said if nothing was wrong with the pregnancy, that progesterone would just help my body support it. So it didn't sound like a make or break on whether it would cause or save a miscarriage, but that it would just help out to have it higher if I happened to have low levels. Hope that helps. She said it's common to have lower progesterone if you are on the pill a long time, so it might be something worth checking into.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mackjess makes sense. 

How are you doing? Have you been able to concentrate on non baby stuff?


----------



## bobster

Oh yes i've been meaning to buy baby aspirin too.. 

Thanks for the info on the prgesterone. It makes me feel a bit better that it wouldn't have stopped the mc's anyway as you always feel its something you've done. The first one happened after I carried shopping home from the supermarket and I felt guilty for that!

Ah Jane your dh sounds very sweet. I wish my oh was so interested in it. I know he wants a baby but he's not impatient like I am. Do you think you've o'd now? I guess saturday will tell all.. maybe you'll have loads of o signs and you can get some weekend bd'ing in. 

Still bleeding slightly cd 6 today.. will start bd'ing around cd 10 x


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> Thanks mackjess makes sense.
> 
> How are you doing? Have you been able to concentrate on non baby stuff?


I stayed off of BnB for a whole hour. Maybe two.


----------



## mlm115

haha mackjess, a whole hour?! Good for you! Feeling ok? Any new symptoms?

Af is totally gone for me now. Started smep a couple days ago and using preseed. Feeling a little crampy today, maybe early ovulation sign? I am CD10 today, usually O on CD14 or 15. Although this cycle could be totally different cause of the miscarriage. We will see!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Haha, mackjess you crack me up...it's official now you have changed the status on your profile thing above your dog- hope we can all follow your lead in doing that soon!

Mlm- are you doing your best to make DH not feel used during the SMEP and throwing in a couple of extras? Haha sounds so wrong.

No change here, a bit more BD...thinking I should be ovulating Saturday but as you know not totally sure and perhaps I have already so just keeping at it....

Bobster and Mlm what are your estimated test dates- based on your estimated o date? If your cycles are shorter then mine then perhaps we will all be testing fairly close together.....December 8th will be when my next af is due and I promised DH no testing early!!!! :saywhat:


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I think our timing is the same! I should ovulate around Saturday and get af on 12/8 (unless my cycle is totally different than normal because of the miscarriage). I don't think I will test until the 12th though if I don't get af. 

DH has no idea we are doing smep. Apparently he thinks I'm just in the mood every other day haha.


----------



## bobster

mlm115 said:


> Jane, I think our timing is the same! I should ovulate around Saturday and get af on 12/8 (unless my cycle is totally different than normal because of the miscarriage). I don't think I will test until the 12th though if I don't get af.
> 
> DH has no idea we are doing smep. Apparently he thinks I'm just in the mood every other day haha.

Hahaha thats funny. I'm not going to tell OH either, I will pretend i'm super horny too.. hehehe.

I'm due a whole 10 days behind you two! I'm due af around the 18th but will be testing earlier no doubt...


----------



## bobster

Still bleeding loads too! Its like a tap! (sorry tmi)


----------



## GI_Jane

I tested this evening...and bfn...I'm so stupid (or just super hopeful)....
So if I did ovulate early then that would put me at 7dpo I think so I was like I have the super sensitive IC so I gave it a go but now I'm disappointed. 
Obviously if I haven't ovulated yet then what would I expect....just wanted to feel closer to getting that bfp :cry: Had to hide the evidence in an empty cat food container in the trash.

Please don't think I'm nuts! :dohh:


----------



## mlm115

Jane, you're not nuts. I was contemplating getting a test because I'm having little crampy twinges and thinking I may have o'ed right after af even though that's probably not even possible. This situation brings out the crazy in us I think! Try not up be disappointed, as you will probably O soon and be able to work on getting that bfp!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Jane, you're not nuts. I was contemplating getting a test because I'm having little crampy twinges and thinking I may have o'ed right after af even though that's probably not even possible. This situation brings out the crazy in us I think! Try not up be disappointed, as you will probably O soon and be able to work on getting that bfp!

Thanks Mlm. I had those crampty twinges straight after af too...I figured it was stuff just settling down but this cycle is definitely a bit odd and makes you wonder what's going on.:shrug:


----------



## bobster

You're definitely not nuts Jane! I've been there before.. I tested at 4dpo before. But think, you're still in with a great chance this month- you might not have ovulated yet! And if not this month then next- in the grand scheme of things even if it wasn't this month whats a couple of months? I know we all want it bad, but it will happen for all of us. I know it will and it will worth all this heartache x


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, you are right. A couple of months is not a lot if you look at the big picture. Thanks for giving me a little perspective!


----------



## bobster

How are you feeling Jane? Any symptoms of ovulation? Hope you are feeling brighter today.

Mlm- I'm still bleeding quite heavily. I think I must be having two periods as I missed one after mc. And having crampy twinges around ovary so hope i'm not going to ovulate while bleeding. grr bodies are so confusing. Anymore ov symptoms for you?

I have had a terrible day at work today. I have been on a 12 hour shift and didn't sleep well at all last night so felt tired and cranky all day.

Had to have a back to work meeting with my boss today after being off for 2 days with the cold the week before last. She was saying that she was worried about me and said that she said I don't seem the same person recently. I broke down in tears and said I was just feeling emotional after the mc and hormonal. Its embarrassing as although she's a really good boss I haven't really had many conversations with her about my feelings and she's not the easiest person to talk to about stuff (probably because she's my boss!). She said she thinks I should go to occupational health and talk to a professional (ie shrink) as she doesn't want me to go off with depression! I didn't know I was letting my feelings recently show so much at work and feel so down about it. I feel like i've let her down almost as when she employed me (2 years ago) I was really enthusiastic about work and it showed but since ttc i've been less 'into' learning and I know i've been very distracted...

Grrrr I don't know. I suppose I hadn't known how much it must show to other people until today :,(


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey, only just seen your post bobster. I'm at work and using my phone so will post a proper reply when I get home. But didn't want to read and run.
Just quickly I will say that you are allowed to be down some times so dont be too hard on yourself if someone has noticed. Talking to someone as your boss suggests is not a bad thing but only if you feel you need to and it doesn't have to be a shrink. Bosses can exaggerate and she is covering her own arse to tell you to go to occupational health. But don't be forced into it. These pesky hormones have a lot to answer to, make sure you are getting enough iron if you are still on the bleeding that can tire you out too.x


----------



## mlm115

Hey Bobster, how long has it been since af started now? Is it possible ovulate while your still bleeding? Sorry about the work stuff. I also have been less focused at work since TTC and feel a little bad about it. I agree with Jane though, talking to someone is definitely not a bad thing if you are feeling down. I have been meaning to make an appointment myself. I actually go every once in a while myself for anxiety issues and it makes me feel a lot better. How awkward talking to your boss about it though, that stinks.


----------



## GI_Jane

How you feeling this evening bobster? Is af starting to ease up?

I too have been distracted since TTC and especially since the mc. Sometimes I catch myself not thinking about getting a bfp etc and that's a nice feeling these days. I spend a lot of time looking at the calendar on my computer at work...I'm either counting down the days to ovulation, af or when I can test or counting how many weeks pregnant I would have been now or if I get a bfp this month, how many weeks pregnant I will be when it's my sisters big party next year etc etc...it doesn't stop. As time has gone on since the mc my mood has been more even and i feel better with regards to that.

As for ovulation, I'm really not sure what's going on with that. Things started to get a bit more slippery down there this week :blush: so thought I was on for the big O soon (maybe this weekend as predicted) but today it seems to have dried up so I think I o'd Thursday but the cm wasn't Ewcm more watery and not really stretchy....so I'm thinking maybe it's been and gone or it's still gearing up for the proper stretchy stuff. I've had no other symptoms and I never got the OPk's so its still a wait and see. We only BD'd on Monday and Thursday so far this week, not sure it's enough.

But as you say bobster, this month or next or even the one after, it doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things but sooner rather than later would be nice.x 

Did you ovulate yet Mlm?


----------



## bobster

Thanks both for your kind replies.

I think you are right in that perhaps it might help to talk these thoughts and feelings through with someone objective. I find it hard talking about things sometimes and showing my emotions. I think I got upset because she was giving me sympathy as I can talk about it with other people without crying. It was mortifying when I look back and I'm cringing :blush: somewhat now but I must say I do feel a bit better getting stuff off my chest even though it was with my boss oops :dohh:

Oh Jane that sounds promising. Maybe you will still get stretchy stuff tomorrow, but I think watery cm is still fertile so thats good! When do you plan to test? Are you going to wait until the 6th if you think you o'd yesterday or will you be testing earlier? I'm glad I am not the only one to stare at my calender so much!!!

How are you doing mlm? Any signs yet? Have you had a positive opk? Still doing smep? I am still bleeding- day 9 now and still quite heavy and bright red. Usually it tails off by cd 5. I just figure its longer as my lining must have really built up missing a period. I hope I still ovulate as planned though. Will try to bd as much as possible if the bleeding ever ceases! 

Come on xmas bfp's! I have high hopes for this tread :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

As far as I know I haven't ovulated. All negatives on the digital opks. If my cycle is normal, I should ovulate at some point this weekend. I usually get one big amount of ewcm right before, which I haven't had yet. I really hope it happens soon though!

Omg, that is so funny about the calendar. That is exactly what I do! I just stare and think, if I get pregnant this month, this is when my due date will be and I need to get pregnant before this date to have a baby by the end of the year, etc etc.


----------



## mlm115

Also, I started drinking grapefruit juice a few days ago to try and get more fertile cm, I think it may be working as I seem to have a bit more watery cm.


----------



## mackjess

Oh mlm and jane, I hope you are OV soon and this is your weekend! FX for everybody!!


----------



## GI_Jane

I think I'm officially in the two week wait now. CM has remained pretty dried up since Friday so I'm taking Thursday as my o day. Which was 2 days earlier then predicted from pre loss cycles so quite happy with that :thumbup:
We did bd this morning (saturday) just in case my cm is playing tricks on me :happydance:

I started my baby aspirin today too. 

As you know I'm really bad for early testing, but will try and hold out to at least next Saturday 1st dec as that will put me at 9dpo. With my one and only bfp I had strong lines and a positive digital at 8dpo which only fuels my desire to test early! Will of course keep you posted.

DH did say to me this morning that it will happen the month we are not really trying (which isn't this month!) so I am preparing for the worst (just my own defence mechanism) :flower:

Hope you get to o soon Mlm.....And that your af eases up soon bobster, it can get frustrating after a while can't it- not to mention the cost of sanitary products!

Have a good weekend all.x


----------



## mlm115

Wow Jane, I didn't get a faint positive til 11dpo and I thought that was good! Good luck holding out on testing, I'm horrible at that 

I am on cd15 and still no ewcm and no positive opk. boo.


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, sorry to be just now replying. I saw your post a few days ago about your work but it's just been crazy with the holidays.

I myself have been terrible about concentrating since the m/c and TTC. Honestly, I think I've been worse since the BFP. I'm just so worried about everything. Also, it's totally jacked with my sleep so I'm tired all day. I know I've been behind on work stuff, and my boss will probably mention it to me next week when I turn in one of my projects a bit late. And that is totally the opposite of me. I've finally started getting back on track last week, just a little too late to get this done on time. I take mental breaks thru the day, even if it's just to run to the bathroom. We have a chair and couch lounge area so I will take a few minutes to sit there. I don't know what type of work you do, but I also set up things to where "I will finish tasks A, B, and C before I read or think anything about pregnancy". So by telling myself I can't look at or text or think anything about it until I get done with something, and allowing myself time to think about it, because I'd be kidding myself to say I was going to not think about it, seems to be less distracting. Hope that helps.


----------



## bobster

Thank you Mack, you are right and thats a really good way of handling the obsessions by making sure you have other stuff done before you allow any other thoughts. I will try to take your advice at work.

Jane how exciting that you're now in the 2ww!!! I got my faint bfp 11dpo too so thats great you got yours so early but they do say every pregnancy is different so testing at 9dpo is still superrr early. I am so excited for you... hope you are next.

Everyone says that it will happen when you stop trying so hard to me too but its impossible isn't it! I know we'll all be trying hard this cycle so lets hope they are wrong!

Mlm- you're ovulation may be a little bit out this month which is normal i'm sure. Keep testing and bd'ing though. did you say you were doing smiley face opk's? They do get expensive don't they but they do work, both times I used them I got bfp so will be buying some more this month! 

Wish I wasn't so far behind you girls.. I'm cd 11 today should ovulate cd 20. Does anyone know if its possible to ovulate while still bleeding? Hope not as don't want to miss it...

Keep us posted! x


----------



## mlm115

I am using the clear blue digital opks (they say yes or no on them). I only have enough left for today and tomorrow, so hopefully it happens soon! Otherwise I will just buy the cheaper ones. Normally I can tell when I'm going to ovulate because of ewcm but I have just had really watery cm the last 2 days. Although I feel crampy like it may be coming. 

I'm not sure about ov'ing while still bleeding. I was trying to find info online and not getting much luck, sorry!


----------



## mlm115

Ok, so I have been feeling a little crampy and have had a few strange twinges in my uterus and side that I got when I was pregnant before, so my mind started going to the "I may be pregnant" zone. I bought an hpt and just took it, and I swear there is a faint line there. So either:
1. I am crazy and there is no line
2. I actually ovulated right when or immediately after I bled with af and this really is a positive?
3. I have some left over hcg in my system from my miscarraige (is that still possible?)

I have a follow up appointment with my doctor tomorrow anyway, so I guess I will find out soon.


----------



## mackjess

MLM!!! Upload a pic!!!


----------



## mlm115

It looks so light or nonexistent in this pic, I feel crazy now
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0443[1].jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mackjess

Well if you're crazy then we both are because I see a line! When do you go to the doc to get it confirmed?

I also see the pooch has a new pic. Very cute.


----------



## mlm115

Ok I'm confused. I just got a Yes+ on my opk. Maybe that is what caused the faint line on the hpt? I am going to the doc tomorrow at 11 so will ask then. 

I had to update with a holiday pic of the pup, haha.


----------



## mackjess

Well the line on the OPK can be caused by the HCG hormone. But there is one difference between LH and HCG that makes the ovulation hormone NOT show on a pregnancy test! I'm getting excited for you.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey, 

Exciting stuff, i see a line too! It looks like it has colour to it so it can't be an evap. It also can't be left over hcg from before the mc otherwise you wouldn't of had af...(I'm pretty sure that's how it works, right?)

Are you hoping your doc will do bloods?

Loving the new dog pic.

Bobster, I don't think you can bleed and ovulate at the same time- during af progesterone stays low but during ovulation progesterone is higher after the LH surge so I think it's one or the other....but I could be wrong but that is how I understand it to be.

Ah this weekend has gone too fast- really don't want to go to work tomorrow :nope::nope:


----------



## mlm115

I think I will test tomorrow in the morning with fmu and see what happens. Since I got the pos opk today I will just bd like I normally would. 

I'm with you Jane, Mondays seem to come wayyyy too quickly!


----------



## bobster

Omg mlm I hope it is your bfp! Put a pic up!! Good luck x


----------



## bobster

Oops sorry I'm on my phone. I can see it too! How exciting! Post an update tomorrow i'll be waiting on tenter hooks!!!


----------



## JustWant1

Hello everyone! I know its soooo frustrating waiting for the :bfp: I'm still waiting too, missed m/c in May following with D&C, m/c#2 in August (no D&C). Wishing baby dust to everyone and hopefully we all get our :bfp: soon!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## mlm115

Sorry for your losses justwant1. Hope we all get our bfps soon!!


----------



## bobster

Just looked on my computer and that is no way an evap. Its thick and blue!!!!!!!!! I would buy some first response to confirm but I think congrats are going to be in order mlm!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Welcome justwant1- where abouts are you in your wait?


----------



## mlm115

I'm just looking at my calendar and having a hard time figuring how how I could be pregnant now... Hmmm... I'll find out tomorrow hopefully


----------



## bobster

Any news mlm? The spermies can live a long time remember! Good luck for todays testing sending you a truck load of baby dust!!! x


----------



## GI_Jane

So I think my af has just shown up, its very very light and not bright red more of a pink brown colour and only a little when I wipe and I have lower back ache. So if it is af then that means I did ovulate early, so mlm it is possible you ovulated early so could indeed be pregnant? 

If this is af this means I had a 30 day cycle which is great! Haven't had one that short since being on the pill! Hope it continues like that. Bummed I'm out this month though.


----------



## bobster

Do you girls know what day you should start bd'ing on the smep if you have a 34 day cycle? Still bleeding today but its slowing down now. Unsure as to when I should start opk's. I did one today just to make sure i'm not o'ing while still bleeding and the line was really light so i'm relieved its not happened yet. I normally O on cd 20 and i'm cd 12 today... maybe I should just bd everyday soon as I stop bleeding and then start opk's at the same time... I think I answered my own question there- sorry just rambling lol


----------



## bobster

Jane could it be implantation bleeding? If you o'd on Thursday you could be implanting early?? 30 day cycle is great!!! Maybe your cycles will be "reset" now..? I hope its not af. Mack had spotting remember about 6dpo so don't count yourself out just yet.

If your bleeding stops I would check a test in 2 days! fingers crossed for u


----------



## mlm115

Jane, that would be good to get back to normal cycles, but sorry if it is af. Could be implantation though as you thought you may have ov'ed recently as well. 

Bobster, with a 28 day cycle you start bd'ing cd 8 and opks at cd 10, so if you have longer cycles you should be ok to start later. Is the bleeding still bad? 

I got another super faint line this morning, but not dark enough for me to be confident in it. I think I will get a different test and try again in a day or 2. Also probably have to reschedule my doctors appointment today due to a work issue. So basically I'm telling myself that I'm not preggo because I really don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## bobster

Well you're probably right not to get too excited just yet, but I have a realllly good feeling for you :)

Yes thanks I will start testing the day the bleeding stops. I'm excited to ovulate again and very impatient! Try to test on a different branded test (pink dye are better) and hopefully if you get another faint line that will then reassure you that its real!


----------



## mlm115

Holy crap I just took a digital test and it says pregnant. I'm freaking out.


----------



## GI_Jane

Holy cow, congratulations mlm!


----------



## mlm115

I'm nervous though, if I really did get pregnant right after af, would there be any lining for it to stick to?? I'm definitely going to the dr today now!


----------



## mackjess

Holy Crap MLM! LOL, I loved your post about freaking out. You are adorable. 

If your body was ready to get pregnant again, I wouldn't stress too much about it. (yea right). I know 2 women personally, and my sister in law's best friend, that all got pregnant the first cycle after a m/c. One was like 2 weeks after because she ov'd early. They all have healthy babies and no issues during their pregnancy. Hope that helps some. It definitely helps me out since the AF I had after the m/c was so weird and spotty and not like a real AF at all.


----------



## mackjess

Jane fx for you. I had brown spotting a few days before AF was due and it lasted most of one day. I wore a liner but that didn't really seem necessary since it wasn't very heavy. Turns out it was implantation.

But, I understand it may not be. Having a shorter cycle is great, and you said you and OH were going to be more diligent this time so it sounds like the perfect recipe for an xmas BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## GI_Jane

Did you manage to get to the doctors today Mlm?

I really hope this is it for you.x


----------



## GI_Jane

I did wonder if it could be implantation bleed. Today I'm 4dpo which from what I've read could be a bit early for that but not impossible.

I wore a pad today but shouldn't have bothered, if it is af it's really really light which is so unlike the start of af for me...also I have no stomach cramps just a quite achy lower back that seems to have eased a bit.....hmm I will see what happens the next day or two and if it doesn't turn into proper af will test on Wednesday morning....

Bobster, the minute that bleeding stops get on the job! Anything is possible on this thread :happydance:


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you doing mackjess? Think I saw on the Christmas bfp thread that you have an appointment Thursday, will that be your first scan?


----------



## mlm115

I went to the doctor and they took blood. They said I'd find out tomorrow. We shall see! 

I feel like this may be a lucky thread, so I'm thinking it is implantation bleeding Jane. 

Bobster, I would def start bd'ing as soon as you can, cause if it really is a bfp for me it must have happened right after af.


----------



## bobster

:dance::wohoo::dance:

There's no doubting those words!! What a great thread 2 bfp's out of 4! And hopefully some more on the way...

must be a good sign if its different to normal af jane! ;)


----------



## mackjess

Thanks for checking on me like you always do Jane. :hugs:

My first appt is Thursday. I'll get to hear the heartbeat. I don't know if they do a scan this early or if they just use a Doppler to hear the heart. Either way, I'll take it. Praying that they find the HB, sometimes they may not find it in week 6 since it's so early, but her nurse is on the ball and such a pro that I think she is probably pretty good at tracking those little suckers down. :)

I'm officially 6 weeks today. Woohoo. I only made it to 5+2 before. I thought I'd be relieved and relax a little, but no. I am having less symptoms today after having some weird twingey feelings and light headedness that I had right before the m/c yesterday. I panicked before I realized they were normal in early pregnancy and last time I had them they were probably pregnancy symptoms, not m/c symptoms. I started getting heartburn today and that actually has calmed me down some since I NEVER get heartburn. 

I also bought 3 more pregnancy tests at lunch so I can make sure they are staying dark before my appt. The line got nice and dark before the entire test even got moisture wicked thru it, and I started laughing at myself for being a dork in the bathroom at work. It helped me feel better since I just hit the loo before lunch, so it was far from FMU. Hopefully nobody was in the bathroom wondering what I was laughing at. My HCG already dropped to 3 right the day of my m/c, so that means there was some problem and the HCG started dropping well before the bleeding started. I think I'll still use the remaining tests just to keep myself from totally freaking before Thursday.

In week 6 you have less than a 5% chance of m/c. That drops even lower if you hear the heartbeat. Praying if I hear the HB I may actually let myself enjoy this a bit. My sister started talking to me about showers yesterday, I told her we can discuss that in the spring. We are going down there to TX to visit her after xmas, and she was also talking about going shopping for baby stuff and maternity clothes. A-We have no money. If I am with a sticky bean we really need to focus on paying off our debt before the arrival. Plus it will be RIGHT after xmas, and we have to pay about $200 to board our dogs. There will be no shopping for me until I am busting out of my pants! B-There is no way I can buy baby stuff yet. I'm too scared. She can be really pushy so I'm hoping I can get that point across.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi ladies,
Newbie here, just read all the posts, so fascinating and helpful to know i'm not alone in this awful waiting period! Congrats to the bfps, so encouraging to hear and good luck to everyone else.
I had a natural m/c which ended 19 days ago and am waiting for af too but I seem to have stretchy CM today so will be opking like mad. It's a crazy ride for sure. Also had brown spotting/discharge for 2 days last week with tiny clots, no idea what that was although it sounds some of you would say that was an af of sorts. BBT has remained low throughout since m/c though so not sureabout that. Anyway, sending lots of the baby dust and positive vibes your way


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on making it to 6 weeks Mackjess!!! That is awesome. I bet they will do a vaginal ultrasound at your appointment. Also, yay for heartburn (although it sucks, it's a nice reminder you are still preggo!). Hopefully after your appointment you will feel better and be able to relax. I'm sure I will feel the same as you.


----------



## mackjess

Now I feel like I'm going to barf. Yay!!!!!! LOL, I'm crazy I know!

MLM did you get to the doc today?


----------



## mlm115

Barfing is a good sign haha!

Went to dr, getting blood test results tomorrow.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies and welcome MrsPhez.

Congrats on 6 weeks mackjess, wow, and typical pregnancy symptoms too, must feel so real now...but I can understand your hesitation about buying baby stuff and talking baby showers etc... (and having no money!) What is your estimated due date? 

No spotting this evening or any other symptoms and back ache has gone so not sure what that was all about. I am hoping it was implantation-with my bfp before I had no symptoms at all so am hoping if I do get a bfp this cycle that the fact there is more going on is a good sign- I know that means nothing but psychologically it helps you know?

Anyway, I won't get ahead of myself until we know for sure! But 2 out of 4 on this thread so far is great :happydance:

Mlm please update what your bloods say tomorrow. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## mackjess

From the due date calculator it is July 23rd. Which is when it's like 110 and humid in Kansas. Yay! I will be fat, miserable, and happy. lol


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> From the due date calculator it is July 23rd. Which is when it's like 110 and humid in Kansas. Yay! I will be fat, miserable, and happy. lol

Yikes, that is hot- happy it never gets as hot as that in the UK...thank goodness for AC :thumbup:

No spotting now, no cramps or anything so wasn't af....we'll see what the next few days bring.

Did you hear from your doctor Mlm?


----------



## mlm115

I just talked to a nurse at my doctors office. She said my levels were really low (only at 21), and she thought it might be leftover from my miscarriage. She is going to have the dr review it to decide if they want to monitor my levels or not. I'm confused and disappointed.


----------



## mackjess

Remind me MLM how long ago your m/c was and when you expected AF to be due?

Mine was only 9 when I got it checked 3 days before AF, and went up to 30 the day AF was actually due. If it had actually doubled at 48 hours I only would have been at 18 when I got it rechecked. So while 21 is low it could just be very early to test like it was for me.


----------



## mlm115

I had a d&c on 10/9 and got a heavy af 11/10. I'm actually not due to get af again until 12/8 but felt some strange twinges so took an hpt. I was thinking I may have ovulated immediately after af ended. I just didn't think I could get af if I still had hcg in my system...


----------



## mlm115

Also, I had 2 ultrasounds after the d&c, so I know I don't have retained tissue. I hope they recheck my levels in a day or two.


----------



## mackjess

I don't think it's leftover hun. I went thru your older posts and saw you had negative HPTs, and that you have negatives on OPKs too. HCG would've have shown up as faint on your OPKs at some point if it was leftover. It would have been higher then going down, so no way you were above 21 and getting negatives on either of those tests. I just think that silly nurse didn't know what she was talking about. Or that she doesn't want to get your hopes up til they are sure. My OB kept checking my levels until they got up over 500 so I hope they keep checking yours.

And ma'am, I'm declaring this is still a BFP! Hang in there for a few days and I'm sure it will be confirmed. :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Thank you, reading that made me feel a lot better : )


----------



## mackjess

I think my OB thought the same thing and that's why she kept rechecking it after it was low. I think she said exactly that I was "barely" pregnant. :) But that works for me.


----------



## GI_Jane

What your saying makes sense mackjess, hope this is indeed what is happening for you Mlm. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

Me too, really hope your numbers double this week! Good luck!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for your support ladies. I would just really like an answer and my docs office has a history of taking forever to call back. 

Since I did get a positive opk on Sunday, worst case scenario is that I am just starting my tww! (Trying to be positive, not sure it's working though)


----------



## mackjess

Have you taken another HPT to see if it's getting darker. Maybe do that tomorrow with FMU. That helps me out. I still have 2 more tests to whizz on before my appt Thursday to make sure they are staying dark.


----------



## mlm115

Oh yeah, I bought a 3 pack this morning! I feel strange if I wake up in the morning and don't pee on a stick lately haha


----------



## bobster

Mlm- try to stay positive. Mackjess is right you wouldn't get negative hpt after the mc if this were retained from the mc. You also said you had 2 ultrasounds so its surely nearly impossible. Are your tests getting darker? I'm sure they will monitor your hcg try not to worry :hugs:

Welcome MrsPhez- sorry for your loss :( You said you were getting ewcm- did anything come of it with your temps? Are you doing opk's too? Hopefully you are in the 2ww now!

Jane - so happy your bleeding has stopped! When do you plan to test? If it were ib you must be in line for a very early bfp. I really really hope we can make it 3 out of 4 bfp's and then wayyyyy down the line 4/4!!! 

Mack- I read that you were worried about twingy- I am sure twinges and feelings are the same. I'm also sure we'll all worry about the same things but I hope you can start to relax and enjoy it more after the 29th. Gosh only 2 days! I will have you in my thoughts. Would love to see a scan pic of your little beanie too! 

AFM- I'm STILL bleeding- everytime I think its tailing off it comes back again. Its still bright red too. BOO :( So fed up of it- really just want to get on the bd'ing now! cd 13 for me! what the heck is going on with my stupid body???? The only thing that I can think of it that i'm having 2 periods for the one I missed. Never ever bled this long before. I hope I ovulate on cd 20 like normal.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, did your doc say that your bleeding was normal?? You must be getting so frustrated!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Bobster, I've been feeling better the last few days because I feel worse. :) Bbs hurt like crazy and waves of queasiness hit me. It's like I'm gambling while I'm deciding to stay seated at my desk for another minute or hightail it to the bathroom in case I get sick. :haha:

I remember that my doctor said the only time Ibuprofen STOPs bleeding is when it's menstrual bleeding and that if it went on for longer than a week after my m/c to take 600mg twice a day til it stopped. I did start taking it at the end, and it slowed down enough that I was spotting after about 2 days so I quit and it stopped soon after. Might be something worth trying or asking your doc about. You're probably getting low on iron and feeling exhausted with all that going on! And we need this to stop so you can get your eggy and get into your 2WW! :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, 

When you do finally hear from your doctor mlm I hope they'll be asking you in for more bloods. It's a couple of days since your last test so if it's not left over hcg (which i dont think it is) then let's hope the numbers have doubled. Were your pee sticks darker this morning?

Bobster that's rubbish your still bleeding. Let's hope after this it will all be back on track. 

Yey mackjess, tomorrow is your check up- please let us know how it goes and what advice they give you.

As for me well, no spotting but cm is back and quite creamy- sorry tmi. I have no idea if that was implantation bleeding or not on Monday but is something I've not had before and the dull lower back ache that accompanied it was strange too-and also disappeared by the late evening. I did test this morning with super sensitive Internet cheapie and it was bfn. But technically it is only 6dpo but is 48 hours since IB (if thats what is was!) so hoped I would get a faint line. So I guess I'm still in limbo. No other symptoms. Will test again Saturday (9dpo) if I can wait that long!


----------



## mlm115

Jane, creamy cm could mean a bfp is coming soon for you! I hope so!

I just took a test, and the line is actually much lighter than the one I took yesterday. Looks like its not my time yet.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Jane, creamy cm could mean a bfp is coming soon for you! I hope so!
> 
> I just took a test, and the line is actually much lighter than the one I took yesterday. Looks like its not my time yet.

Sorry to hear that mlm. They were the same brand? Think you said you bought a 3 pack?

Can you make an appointment to go into your doc rather than waiting for them to call?


----------



## bobster

Hi girls thanks for your advice about the prolonged bleeding. I've been reading up on it on the internet and have scared myself half to death :wacko:

I have tried the ibuprofen today so lets hope that helps a bit. Its not as heavy as before but still red and enough to wear a pad with no cramps whatsoever. Really scared its something serious and just want O to come goddammit!

MLM - keep positive. I know its hard when we worry so much but you're getting lines now and remember you had no lines at all before so that has to be good. Tests can look the same if done day by day as your hcg will still be low for a little while and urine dilution can drastically effect the colour of the line. Try to stay positive and keep us updated about what happens with your dr/bloods.

Mackjess i'm so glad you are feeling sick! I want to be feeling sick too lol! I'm glad it feels more real for you now. Hope you can start to relax after tomorrow and enjoy it.

Jane- boo on the bfn but like you say its still soooo early. I think testing at 9dpo or even 11dpo if you can wait would be much better but I know how hard it is i'm the same. Its good your bleeding was so short though, looks positive.

I'm so worried that I have something wrong with me. Can't go to the Dr until next week now unless I can get a same day appointment on Friday. Everytime I go there though I feel like they're fobbing me off and always leave feeling unhappy... I don't want to find out somethings seriously wrong either. Scared.. :( Don't know my body anymore its awful. I have taken some iron today on your advice. Thank you all :)


----------



## bobster

Oh my giddy aunt I only have 6 days until my normal ovulation date. Its never going to happen with all this horrid bleeding! I hope it goes away soon I'm so fed up of it!


----------



## mackjess

Hoping that evil witch leaves you alone soon! And I know how you feel about the same day places. They usually aren't worth your time. Did you schedule an appt next week? You could always cancel it if your bleeding quit and you felt better. It's so terrible how this gets drug out for some ladies! You have no pain though, so I would think that is a good sign. I think babydoodle (omg she might be from another thread, my brain is garbled) had a really looong AF as well and everything turned out OK.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, sometimes the Internet is a great resource (like here) and sometimes it is just plain scary! Besides the bleeding, you are feeling ok so that is good. Can you call and speak with a nurse? I'm sure you would have pain or something if it was very serious.


----------



## mlm115

I agree with Mackjess, make the appt and you can always cancel if you need to. Hope af gives you a break soon!!


----------



## bobster

Thanks both reading your comments made me feel a bit better. I think you are right about the internet, its bad to self diagnose and doesn't always do you mental health any good. I will look up that name and see what I find. Its good to know that other people have experienced it too out there. I will call the Dr friday morning and try to get an appointment after I finish work. 

Thank you. I'm so glad I can talk to people about these worries :)


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mlm- try to stay positive. Mackjess is right you wouldn't get negative hpt after the mc if this were retained from the mc. You also said you had 2 ultrasounds so its surely nearly impossible. Are your tests getting darker? I'm sure they will monitor your hcg try not to worry :hugs:
> 
> Welcome MrsPhez- sorry for your loss :( You said you were getting ewcm- did anything come of it with your temps? Are you doing opk's too? Hopefully you are in the 2ww now!
> 
> Jane - so happy your bleeding has stopped! When do you plan to test? If it were ib you must be in line for a very early bfp. I really really hope we can make it 3 out of 4 bfp's and then wayyyyy down the line 4/4!!!
> 
> Mack- I read that you were worried about twingy- I am sure twinges and feelings are the same. I'm also sure we'll all worry about the same things but I hope you can start to relax and enjoy it more after the 29th. Gosh only 2 days! I will have you in my thoughts. Would love to see a scan pic of your little beanie too!
> 
> AFM- I'm STILL bleeding- everytime I think its tailing off it comes back again. Its still bright red too. BOO :( So fed up of it- really just want to get on the bd'ing now! cd 13 for me! what the heck is going on with my stupid body???? The only thing that I can think of it that i'm having 2 periods for the one I missed. Never ever bled this long before. I hope I ovulate on cd 20 like normal.

Well it's day 3 of the strectchy cm and not really anything exciting happening on my opks, I'm doing like 3 a day to amke sure I catch it! Have read it can take 6 days of EWCM before o so there's still time. But I am prepared for all kinds of randomness after the m/c. Got a scan next Friday for a 5cm ovarian cyst which was picked up at my m/c scan so we'll see what's going on there too. Do yo guys know long you have the fertile mucus (got I hate that word) before o?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> When you do finally hear from your doctor mlm I hope they'll be asking you in for more bloods. It's a couple of days since your last test so if it's not left over hcg (which i dont think it is) then let's hope the numbers have doubled. Were your pee sticks darker this morning?
> 
> Bobster that's rubbish your still bleeding. Let's hope after this it will all be back on track.
> 
> Yey mackjess, tomorrow is your check up- please let us know how it goes and what advice they give you.
> 
> As for me well, no spotting but cm is back and quite creamy- sorry tmi. I have no idea if that was implantation bleeding or not on Monday but is something I've not had before and the dull lower back ache that accompanied it was strange too-and also disappeared by the late evening. I did test this morning with super sensitive Internet cheapie and it was bfn. But technically it is only 6dpo but is 48 hours since IB (if thats what is was!) so hoped I would get a faint line. So I guess I'm still in limbo. No other symptoms. Will test again Saturday (9dpo) if I can wait that long!

Good luck on Saturday! I didn't get a pos till 11dpo so there's still plenty of time!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Jane, creamy cm could mean a bfp is coming soon for you! I hope so!
> 
> I just took a test, and the line is actually much lighter than the one I took yesterday. Looks like its not my time yet.


That sucks, hope it turns itself around, you never know...


----------



## GI_Jane

Mrs phez, I don't know the answer completely but according to the fertility friend tutorial on cm, you o on the last day that you observe ewcm. Hope that helps a bit.

Good luck for your appointment today mackjess. Is DH going with you?


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks GI Jane, I guess it's not ewcm then, maybe a precursor. Think I might go bit fertility sign mad soon, not good! :wacko:

Edit: I am losing it, just re-eread your post and it clearly says the last day of ewcm, not you only get one day of ewcm. I need help!


----------



## bobster

Good luck mackjess x


----------



## mackjess

dh is going. I think I only slept about 3 hours last night. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> dh is going. I think I only slept about 3 hours last night. It's going to be a long day.

Hope your check-up goes well :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Good luck today Mackjess!!!


----------



## mackjess

thanks everyone

bobster how are you doing today?


----------



## mlm115

How long do your doctors/nurses take to call you with results? I had my blood test Monday and they said the doctor still hasn't reviewed it yet 3 days later. Maybe I need to find a new doctor that isn't so busy.


----------



## mackjess

mlm115 said:


> How long do your doctors/nurses take to call you with results? I had my blood test Monday and they said the doctor still hasn't reviewed it yet 3 days later. Maybe I need to find a new doctor that isn't so busy.

Wow, that's kinda crappy. Mine took 2 days once, but I usually hear the results the next day.

Leaving in one hour for my scan. Really about to just die because I'm so scared.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> How long do your doctors/nurses take to call you with results? I had my blood test Monday and they said the doctor still hasn't reviewed it yet 3 days later. Maybe I need to find a new doctor that isn't so busy.
> 
> Wow, that's kinda crappy. Mine took 2 days once, but I usually hear the results the next day.
> 
> Leaving in one hour for my scan. Really about to just die because I'm so scared.Click to expand...

You're in my thoughts mackjess :hugs:

That's crap Mlm. Did you do another test with FMU today?


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm really starting to doubt that what I had was IB :nope: sorry ladies, just feeling really down about the whole thing.


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> I'm really starting to doubt that what I had was IB :nope: sorry ladies, just feeling really down about the whole thing.

You never know Jane, it still could be. I am feeling the same way though. To be honest, I felt a little like I was going crazy yesterday with everything that is going on. 

Can't wait to hear good news from you Mack!


----------



## mlm115

I did do another test today. It is about the same as yesterday. I'm 99% sure I'm not pregnant, but it would be nice to know what is causing the positive tests. High levels from miscarriage still or maybe even a chemical? Not sure.


----------



## bobster

MLM thats rubbish that you dr hasnt reviewed your results yet :( have you pestered them over the phone? Keep ringing. Hopefully tomorrow you'll have some answers. Do your new tests look the same as the first one? Maybe post one on here? I've heard loads of people say they got days of light tests before they noticed it getting darker. Could you be earlier than you thought? 

Mackjess- my thoughts were with you today. How did it go? I hope everything was ok for you. Please update us soon so we know you are ok and everything is good with you. 

Jane- so sorry you're having a bad day. Have you done another test today? I only got a barely there positive on 11dpo so you are still sooo early. But if it isn't to be this month you will find out soon and you will have another shot next month so try not to worry. It will happen.

I'm still bleeding. Going to call the dr tomorrow to see if I can find out whats going on. It has tapered off a little but it keeps doing that and then coming back. Seems to come out more when I have a wee. Worried I might have fibroids or something as they can bleed, although they didn't say they saw anything when I had a scan with the first mc.. but I don't think this is a proper period as its usually darker and thicker with lots of cramps. I'm panicking that i've got something wrong with me :(


----------



## mlm115

Maybe I'll take one more hpt tomorrow and post it. Thanks Bobster. 

Try not to panic, because as we all know everyone's body reacts to miscarriage so differently that maybe this is "normal" for you. Let us know what your doc says though!


----------



## mackjess

I'm annoyed. When I called to make my first prenatal appt, the lady scheduling it said my doc likes to wait till 6 weeks so she can see something and hear the heartbeat. So she counted out 6 1/2 weeks to schedule me. So I'm all geared up for the ultrasound, but no. I had to schedule that for week 8, she doesn't do them this early. Oy. She did do bloodwork, so hopefully I get results tomorrow. Haven't had a lot of symptoms yet so at least getting those results will be reassuring. I don't feel pregnant anymore because my symptoms have faded.


----------



## mlm115

Ahhh! That sucks Mackjess. Good that you'll get the blood test reassurance though. They should've told you there wouldn't be an ultrasound though.


----------



## mackjess

They got me all excited because they said they did that at the 6 weeks apt. I was like cool. I'm ok waiting till 8 weeks though if it means seeing and hearing more. I even had tissue in my shirt pocket cause I know I'll cry if I hear a heartbeat.


----------



## mackjess

bobster try not to panic. it could be also elevated estrogen or something simple causing the bleeding. please do bug those doctors to see what is going on.


----------



## bobster

Oh no mackjess how frustrating for you! I bet that was awful after all that anxiety waiting for you appointment! 

I think it will be worth it though as you will see soooo much more at 8 weeks it will be great. Oh I hope you get your blood results back soon. I'm sure you'll be reassured.

Bless you for taking the tissue lol! You can keep it for next time. Less than 2 weeks to go now! 

Gawd its such a waiting game for everything. Come on babies we want to stop waiting now!!!


----------



## bobster

Yes will ring them tomorrow.. will keep you all posted :)


----------



## mlm115

You are right, this is all such a waiting game. And it is so hard to be patient!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh sorry to hear that it was not how you were led to believe mackjess....ah and all the anxiety too...hope you get some reassurance from the blood results today so you can rest your mind and body over the weekend. Good thinking going armed with the tissue :thumbup: so sweet. I'd be wiping it on my sweater sleeve.

Same for you Mlm, bloody doctors- lets hope you hear today.

I think me being down is my own doing. I've been testing every morning just to be disappointed. I just can't help it- last time I got such a strong positive at 8dpo- I hadn't tested any earlier but I thought it would be the same this time. 
My DH was right- I should have kept my promise not to test until af was due/late it would save some heartache!

Why can't we be those women who don't know their pregnant- go to have a bowl movement and find a baby down the pan! LOL


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, it's easy for me to say try not to worry but I know you will. I hope you are able to get in to see the doctor today. Please let us know what he thinks and recommends for you. 

You ladies are in my thoughts.x


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I'm going to try really hard to take the advice of your DH and my DH and wait til I miss af to test again. It would definitely save a lot of anxiety! 

I would post my last hpt, but it is almost identical to the first one I posted so its not worth it. I did get a positive opk on Sunday, so that's my only hope for this month. We were doing smep, so bd every other day, the last day being when I got the positive opk. So I may have stopped too soon, but with the stuff going in with me I definitely did not feel like it. So it looks like its on to next month for me! I think I'm ok with it though, since I need a little break to relax a little. 

Also, thank you all again for how supportive you are. It has helped me so much to be able to talk on here!


----------



## MrsPhez

Got a question for anyone who's had late af after m/c (original question).....it's been 5 weeks for me now with no af (bit of brown spotting 10 days ago) but I've had mild ovary twinges for over a week, and af like pain since yesterday. Did any of you have this before af?
Been doing opks and charting, still pre-ov stage.....no pos opk or temp change.

Thinking of you Mackjess and Bobster...hope all is well....


----------



## mlm115

Mrs Phez, I do get those twinges before I ovulate, not sure about before af though. Sorry I'm not very helpful, but I know the frustration of waiting for the first af and I hope she comes soon for you! (Unless of course you are trying before she shows up!)


----------



## GI_Jane

Hi MrsPhez, when I had the long 8 week wait for the first af after the mc I didn't feel anything physically. Plenty of stuff going on in my head though :wacko: !

Sorry couldn't be much help.

Waiting for that first af was tough and the cycle after it a bit strange so to be honest with you (and what we are finding out now and I'm sure the others will agree) be prepared for anything in these cycles since your loss. God knows how everything gets screwed up.


----------



## mackjess

Forgot to mention this since I was so busy wallowing yesterday about not getting a scan, but wanted to since we've talked about baby Aspirin in the threads a lot. 

I told my doc I was taking it yesterday. I was really nervous about what she'd say or ask why, and then explaining "well I read it on the internet". When I told her she flipped back through my chart and said that if I'd had 2 miscarriages when I came to her instead of just the 1, she would have started me on it first thing while she started running tests on me in case I were to get pregnant again before there were results. I'm to keep taking it into my 2nd trimester and we will decide then if I should stop. I was SO relieved that it didn't even phase her, she didn't ask why, or didn't say I shouldn't have. 

The only reason I went ahead and started taking it was I read everywhere that it wouldn't hurt anything if you didn't need it. SO glad that was confirmed yesterday.


----------



## bobster

Thank you all :)

Mrsphez, some people don't ovulate the cycle after af so it can be a bit of a wait. But you may just be ovulating later in your cycle so I would keep temping if I were you. Maybe save the opk's for when you get any ewcm so you dont waste money..?

I went to the dr today who wasn't concerned about my bleeding. She said exactly what I thought that I am bleeding so much as the lining of my womb built up so much during the long wait for af. I feel kind of relieved however she did say she thinks I should wait 2-3 cycles to begin ttc again so my hormones regulate and cycles go back to normal :( I don't know whether to take her advice or not now so in 2 minds. I also asked her if you can ovulate whilst still bleeding and she said you can so maybe this is what happened to you mlm? Do you have your results back yet?

She reassured me by saying I got pregnant twice in 6 months which is really good, however still refuses any testing until it happens again.

I now have to decide whether to try or take her advice... really want a bfp before my first due date which was feb 14th though.. eee what to do..

Mack - I've heard about ba too.. so glad you started taking it and your doc thought it was a good thing! I'm going to take it next time too for sure. I've had two mc's but no ones mentioned it though.

mlm- think you are right to save on the testing until expected af- then you will know one way or the other as lines should be darker by then if you are indeed pregnant.

Jane- don't feel bad for testing we all do it. Its easy and our minds can trick us sometimes but its esp hard for you as you got such an early bfp last time.

Mrsphez I hope its ov causing your twinges but don't panic if its not- as you've read from us cycles can be weird after mc. 

At least if we don't all get bfp's this cycle we can wait with each other in the next (and mackjess of course too)!


----------



## mlm115

Mack, thanks for the info. I think I will consider the baby aspirin next time I get knocked up : )

Bobster- so glad they said everything was ok! What a relief. That is a tough decision about ttc. Did she say that letting your body regulate would help have a healthy pregnancy? Thanks for asking about ovulating while still bleeding. Although I'm 99.9% sure I'm not pregnant, you never know. What does your DH think about waiting or not to TTC?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, YAY for it not being concerning, but I hope it's over for you soon. My doc told me to wait 3 months, and she did tsk tsk me a bit. LOL

I waited one normal cycle, and I felt ready. I pray that it works out for me.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you ladies...my cramping is really odd, just like af pain...not o twinges now. And I feel bipolar today, singing round the house earlier, and now feel like screaming! Hormones are going crazy. Hope it's PMS and AF arrives soon.....will keep temping but lay off opks a little....
I don't think we'll wait for a cycle, if I get an opk that's it, going for it. Age isn't on my side.....
Might try baby asp next time too, thanks for info!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey, 
Thanks for the info about baby aspirin mackjess, I've been taking it one week so far and did wonder how I would explain it should a doc ever ask, pleased you had your docs support and it just reinforces the 'can't hurt' theory. 

Bobster, oh I'm happy you feel some reasurance from the gp. Hmm what to do about ttc.... You could do the not trying and not preventing approach for the next 3 months and leave it up to fate. So ditch the opks and all that and just see how it goes? As we've said before will prob happen when you are busy with life and least expect it anyway! 

I'm 8 dpo now and a few gentle twinges and quite alot of creamy cm still but trying not to read in to it. Im going to try my hardest and not test for 1 week now, will take one day at a time. All wee sticks are gone from the bathroom cabinet now. If I get tempted to do it I will imagine Bobster say with a speaker phone 'lady step away from the wee sticks'. Lol.


----------



## mlm115

Jane, your symptoms sound promising. Good luck waiting a week to test!

I still haven't heard from my doctor, and as it is now Friday, won't hear anything til Monday at least. My sister in law is a labor and delivery nurse, so got some recommendations from her for a new doc. I definitely think it is time to switch!


----------



## bobster

Lol Jane! Go girl u can do it. Hang in there (said with speaker phone) x


----------



## bobster

mackjess said:


> Bobster, YAY for it not being concerning, but I hope it's over for you soon. My doc told me to wait 3 months, and she did tsk tsk me a bit. LOL
> 
> I waited one normal cycle, and I felt ready. I pray that it works out for me.

I feel ready too so I think I will try the 'not trying not preventing' for a couple of months so that it probably won't but MIGHT work...

Had to really really resist the urge to buy more opk's today! Only have 2 left so will try to resist them for a few months now.

Are you having any more pregnancy symptoms mackjess?


----------



## bobster

GI_Jane said:


> Hey,
> Thanks for the info about baby aspirin mackjess, I've been taking it one week so far and did wonder how I would explain it should a doc ever ask, pleased you had your docs support and it just reinforces the 'can't hurt' theory.
> 
> Bobster, oh I'm happy you feel some reasurance from the gp. Hmm what to do about ttc.... You could do the not trying and not preventing approach for the next 3 months and leave it up to fate. So ditch the opks and all that and just see how it goes? As we've said before will prob happen when you are busy with life and least expect it anyway!
> 
> I'm 8 dpo now and a few gentle twinges and quite alot of creamy cm still but trying not to read in to it. Im going to try my hardest and not test for 1 week now, will take one day at a time. All wee sticks are gone from the bathroom cabinet now. If I get tempted to do it I will imagine Bobster say with a speaker phone 'lady step away from the wee sticks'. Lol.

Your symptoms sounds promising Jane. Won't be long now until you find out either way :hugs: I hear you on not having wee sticks lying around.. I'm resisting buying any more opk's or stealing pregnancy tests from work!!!


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez- I got the raging mood swings too in the wait for af, and a lot of twinges and bloating. Don't worry it won't be long until it all settles down. Once I started af it all went away :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks Bobster. I am actually a horror to be around at the moment, feel like screaming! Then I am OK again, eugh it's not nice. Not sure if I mentioned but before my son was born I had polcystic ovaries with 70 day cycles (disappeared when he was born) and now they found an ovarian cyst (5cm) which I am being scanned for next Friday. Long cycles are my thing unfortunately. Hopefully I will get more info on myself next week! EWCM disappearing and OPKs negative, bbt flat. Time to think about something else for a while......good luck to those in 2ww, hope you catch the egg!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow mrs phez, 70 day cycles, that is crazy. I have PCOS and they're about 40/41 days long which is longer then I'd like but at least they are regular. It would be great if my PCOS disappeared too! hope the ovarian cyst is not too serious? Is that an operation to remove?

Well done bobster on resisting buying opk's :happydance:

I feel like af is coming, having a few cramps that are stronger than the twinges i was having and are more af like. Cm seems to have dried up too. No blood yet though.

Think I will also have to stop the low-dose aspirin- seems to be irritating my stomach and bowls dispite taking it with food- pretty sure this is the cause since its the only thing that's changed in the last 7 days.

Yey Mlm, defo change doctors. They were useless!

Did all my Christmas shopping today- feeling exhausted now. Yawn.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Wow mrs phez, 70 day cycles, that is crazy. I have PCOS and they're about 40/41 days long which is longer then I'd like but at least they are regular. It would be great if my PCOS disappeared too! hope the ovarian cyst is not too serious? Is that an operation to remove?
> 
> Well done bobster on resisting buying opk's :happydance:
> 
> I feel like af is coming, having a few cramps that are stronger than the twinges i was having and are more af like. Cm seems to have dried up too. No blood yet though.
> 
> Think I will also have to stop the low-dose aspirin- seems to be irritating my stomach and bowls dispite taking it with food- pretty sure this is the cause since its the only thing that's changed in the last 7 days.
> 
> Yey Mlm, defo change doctors. They were useless!
> 
> Did all my Christmas shopping today- feeling exhausted now. Yawn.


Thanks GIJane. It was awful having such long cycles, being on the pill disguised the fact I had pco, random pos opk one day and we conceived him! You can see why i love my opks, well done Bobster for giving those up for a while! I didn't have traditional pcos syndrome so to speak but when I stopped bfing I had a 28 day cycle, first one ever. It was a great feeling! Now my cycles are 35-40 days since having him. Hopefully yours will improve when you get pregnant!
They're checking the size of cyst on Friday, was 5cm. If it's grown might need something doing but probably will have shrunk according to m/c scan doc.
Still cramping, no af either. Come on AF you can do it!


----------



## GI_Jane

So you guessed it, I couldn't wait a week and tested this morning...I estimate I'm 10 dpo and was BFN. So technically there is still time but I do think I am out- fairly strong af cramps now and in a super bad mood and feeling pretty down also craving all the sweet stuff. No bleeding but I just know I'm out. 

I'm just so confused- deep down I thought I was in with a good chance- what I thought was implantation bleeding I had never experienced before. So I guess it wasn't IB and just a random thing that I guess can happen- maybe it was ovulation spotting and I didn't ovulate when I had thought. Anyway not going to dwell on it anymore and just looking to get af (when it does come) out the way and think ahead.

A friend of ours just announced she is pregnant and due a couple of weeks after I would have been (30th April). Felt quite down about it but desperately tried to put on a brave face for DH. Sometimes it just seems so easy for other people doesn't it.

Unfortunately, I really took it out on my sister that I got a BFN- I had a go at her about something totally unrelated but it was my frustration on TTC that was really the problem.

I wish in a way I was like when I got my BFP before- I was a lot more relaxed about the whole process. Damn the mc for making me want this so bad now and obsessing.

Sorry ladies, just needed a rant.


----------



## mlm115

Mrs Phez, with your history I totally get your love of opks, that's so great you were able to get your ds because of them! Hopefully your cycle stays shorter than 70 days though, that's crazy. 

Sorry about the bfn Jane how disappointing for you. You definitely are not out until af shows up, but I can see why you would feel upset about it. 

I hate hearing about people I know getting pregnant now (I actually deleted my Facebook because of it!). I try to tell myself that you never know what they have gone through to get there though. Still, it really sucks. At my age it seems everyone has kids or is pregnant and it just plain sucks. Ok, done with that little rant. 

On a positive note, although I think I'm out this month, I am feeling surprisingly good about it. Like the break will do me some good to just try to relax.


----------



## bobster

:hugs: Jane, try to look at the positives though- your cycles will hopefully be a bit more back to normal if you get a bfn this month and hopefully that will help you know where you are more next time. Have you considered doing opk's next cycle or do you think you will try to relax a bit more?

Its so easy for people to say 'relax' but we all know thats difficult when you want something so badly. I find it hard to think about anything else at the moment and notice mothers and babies so much more than before.

Well done on doing all your christmas shopping thats great! I have done hardly any as always lastminute dot com! What else can you focus on for the rest of this dreaded 2ww? Is there anything you can do that will distract your mind a bit? I will send you my christmas shopping list and you can do that if you like ;)

MrsPhez, glad your cycles shorted after your son. I have a (fairly) long cycle too at 34 days and have often wondered if I have pcos. I am not overweight or hairy so my gp dismissed it years ago however I do get acne which sucks at my age.. Do you take metformin or anything to help it?

My bleeding stopped today (wahoo) and I think I may have started getting ovulation twinges however no ewcm yet so who knows. If its a normal cycle I should ovulate on or around tuesday so we'll see. We'd bd'd today and will try to tomorrow. In fact i'm sat here with a pillow under my bum watching a christmas film reluctant to stand up lol!

How is mlm and mackjess?


----------



## bobster

P.s.- *TMI ALERT* Think I may have bactrial vaginosis.. It smells a bit and feels a bit 'uncomfortable'- do you think this will effect the spermies? I was thinking if there is an imbalance it might not be a friendly environment for them.. going to get some antibiotics tomorrow to help clear it up but hope it doesn't ruin my chances :s


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, so glad the bleeding has stopped for you!!! That is awesome. Good luck and have fun with the bd'ing. I'm not sure how an infection would affect things, but would def get those antibiotics ASAP as I'm sure it's uncomfortable as well.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for your kind replies Mlm and bobster.

Yey that the bleeding has stopped bobster :thumbup: but not so great about the bacterial vagi what's it....don't know much about that. Hope it clears up quickly for you. what are the symptoms for that? 

After the initial disappointed that I won't get a Christmas bfp I'm feeling ok- I wont dwell on it and as you say there are positives. I'm a great believer that things happen for a reason so its just not our time yet. This cycle was a bit different so a bit of a break will help things settle down and help my mind chill. I'm hoping to come off my low dose anti-depressant in the spring so maybe after then it will be a better time to try again.

I did think about getting opk's but when I got my PCOS diagnosis my gynaecologist said not to bother with them as when you have PCOS your LH is always higher then it should be so will get a lot of false positives. That and the fact I know I will become obsessed were my reasons not to try them. 

At least we can have some alcohol over Christmas :happydance:

Mlm I'm pleased your feeling ok about being out this month.

We'll all get there eventually when the time is right and in the mean time can hear about it all from mackjess :flower:

Oh crap, it's back to work tomorrow sigh.....


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> P.s.- *TMI ALERT* Think I may have bactrial vaginosis.. It smells a bit and feels a bit 'uncomfortable'- do you think this will effect the spermies? I was thinking if there is an imbalance it might not be a friendly environment for them.. going to get some antibiotics tomorrow to help clear it up but hope it doesn't ruin my chances :s

Poor you! Hope it clears up soon for you though. Don't know if it will affect the spermies but think you're right in thinking the environment might not be so friendly to them. Still it might be OK, just not ideal.
I didn't have the syndrome either, just polycystic ovaries! Not overweight or hairy, or bad skin. I was so shocked when it was confirmed! Took ages to get the scan and confirmation because they kept saying it was due to coming off the pill.
Still being horrid today, my family are suffering. Now I have a cold and DH woke me up with his snoring last night I'm a right whingebag aren't I?!!!!!
How are you all this weekend?


----------



## mlm115

Hey Jane, just in case you consider opks again, the digital clear blue ones that I used go off of your personal lh levels, so it wouldn't show a positive unless your surge was higher than your normal level (hope that makes sense). Not sure if that would make a difference with pcos or not.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> So you guessed it, I couldn't wait a week and tested this morning...I estimate I'm 10 dpo and was BFN. So technically there is still time but I do think I am out- fairly strong af cramps now and in a super bad mood and feeling pretty down also craving all the sweet stuff. No bleeding but I just know I'm out.
> 
> I'm just so confused- deep down I thought I was in with a good chance- what I thought was implantation bleeding I had never experienced before. So I guess it wasn't IB and just a random thing that I guess can happen- maybe it was ovulation spotting and I didn't ovulate when I had thought. Anyway not going to dwell on it anymore and just looking to get af (when it does come) out the way and think ahead.
> 
> A friend of ours just announced she is pregnant and due a couple of weeks after I would have been (30th April). Felt quite down about it but desperately tried to put on a brave face for DH. Sometimes it just seems so easy for other people doesn't it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I really took it out on my sister that I got a BFN- I had a go at her about something totally unrelated but it was my frustration on TTC that was really the problem.
> 
> I wish in a way I was like when I got my BFP before- I was a lot more relaxed about the whole process. Damn the mc for making me want this so bad now and obsessing.
> 
> Sorry ladies, just needed a rant.

Don't need to apologise for ranting....this is the best place for it and think we're all feeling your pain. I was fine with the m/c itself but it's the other stuff that goes with it, friends announcements, raging hormones, TTC again. All gets a bit much and it is really hard. It will happen when the time is right. Plus Christmas will be fun now you can be a bit naughty with the wine!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> :hugs: Jane, try to look at the positives though- your cycles will hopefully be a bit more back to normal if you get a bfn this month and hopefully that will help you know where you are more next time. Have you considered doing opk's next cycle or do you think you will try to relax a bit more?
> 
> Its so easy for people to say 'relax' but we all know thats difficult when you want something so badly. I find it hard to think about anything else at the moment and notice mothers and babies so much more than before.
> 
> Well done on doing all your christmas shopping thats great! I have done hardly any as always lastminute dot com! What else can you focus on for the rest of this dreaded 2ww? Is there anything you can do that will distract your mind a bit? I will send you my christmas shopping list and you can do that if you like
> MrsPhez, glad your cycles shorted after your son. I have a (fairly) long cycle too at 34 days and have often wondered if I have pcos. I am not overweight or hairy so my gp dismissed it years ago however I do get acne which sucks at my age.. Do you take metformin or anything to help it?
> 
> My bleeding stopped today (wahoo) and I think I may have started getting ovulation twinges however no ewcm yet so who knows. If its a normal cycle I should ovulate on or around tuesday so we'll see. We'd bd'd today and will try to tomorrow. In fact i'm sat here with a pillow under my bum watching a christmas film reluctant to stand up lol!
> 
> How is mlm and mackjess?

Forgot to say I wasn't prescribed any meds, I went to the doc for my referral to fertility clinic with my pregnancy announcement. If there is any sign of pco when I go for scan on Friday I will pin em down for something though. Anything to try and shorten my cycles....oh for a 28 day cycle.....


----------



## GI_Jane

so Kate Middleton is pregnant. I'm really happy for them but I'm not looking forward to all the press coverage there will be.

I wonder if she'll use baby and bump too!


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> so Kate Middleton is pregnant. I'm really happy for them but I'm not looking forward to all the press coverage there will be.
> 
> I wonder if she'll use baby and bump too!

I saw that! Apparently it is still early and she is in the hospital she is so sick. I feel bad for her, can you imagine everyone knowing your business like that??


----------



## mackjess

Jane maybe she is on BnB already :) Unfortunately there have been rumors of m/c in her past, and I somewhat believe they could be true. 

MLM - I cannot imagine being less than 12 weeks along, hospitalized, and the whole world knowing!! I realize she married a prince, but she can't even have a romantic vacation in remote areas without her girly bits showing up in tabloids. It is just so rude, and I hope the stress and everything doesn't get to her and she stays healthy.

The instructions on my script made me feel better. It says to take them until I complete 12 weeks gestation (lol, sounds like animal planet, gestation) and there are 2 refills. I was expecting like 20 pills or something while they ran the tests, but the refills made me feel better. Like this is a frequent occurrence and the script usually works. :)


----------



## mlm115

That's good news Mack. I'm glad you feel better. Keep those positive thoughts going!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster - Did you get your meds for that pesky possible infection? how are you doing today?


----------



## bobster

I know whats happening with Kate middleton?! Is she under 12 weeks? Hope everythings ok but I'm with you Jane not looking forward to the press coverage. Its difficult enough with EVERYONE else in the world being pregnant at the moment. Grrr can you sense i'm touchy at the moment. Started bleeding again today :( Its just not tailing off like a normal period does. I am miserable :(


----------



## bobster

Hi Mackjess- yes I did. I took a one off dose. I'm ok just grouchy with this stupid cycle. I have ovulation twinges but still bleeding (albeit lightly) - so confusing!

How are you my dear?


----------



## bobster

Mackjess can you remember how often your dtd around your ovulation time? I'm sat here wondering if its worth trying to bd with OH when he gets in from football. Reallllly not in the mood and probably not worth it if still slight bleeding but having ovulation twinges... I am going to be weak and buy opk's tomorrow I hate this not knowing!

Mlm- any news?


----------



## mackjess

They obsessed about her so much during the wedding here in the US I can't even imagine how much they are going to have it on the news on your side of the pond!

I'm ok, despite the low progesterone news. Lots of positive feedback and stories from the wonderful ladies on BnB so feeling better about it. I did not BD much around my OV time as DH had a terrible cold. And he never gets sick, so I made him sleep in the other room even. Lot of good it did me since I still got the cold and it turned into bronchitis! We had started out with SMEP, but only BD'd a few days before I got the positive OPK because of his cold, and then about a day or so after the OPK+. 

I really thought I was out because we didn't get to keep up with SMEP and was completely shocked by the BFP. I think they are worth it if you don't really know when you OV, which can be the case after m/c and long cycles. I never get OV symptoms, and found out with the 2 months of using my OPKs that I ovulate a few days later than predictors said I would.


----------



## mlm115

No news from me. No new blood tests, as my doctor still hasn't reviewed the results from the one last week. I'm just assuming it was leftover hcg like the nurse said. Since I did get the positive opk though, I'm assuming I'm about 7dpo now. Will probably test on Saturday as I have plans to go out and want to know if I can drink or not : )

Do any of you know if it is possible to get pregnant if I have hcg in my system still?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey,

Read today she is about 8 weeks but don't think that's confirmed by official sources. Apparently they were going to announce it on Christmas day.

Bet she doesn't have to worry about the doctors not calling her back and fighting for a hcg or progesterone test or early scan!

Sorry Mlm don't know much about left over hcg and getting pregnant but you did have af with it so anything is possible I guess? 

How are your girly bits bobster- still bleeding? Do you think your long period was related to the infection or are they separate things? Still getting o twinges? Did you buy opk's in the end?

I'm 12 dpo today and no af yet but feeling like it will be coming soon. I know what you mean bobster about EVERYONE being pregnant. Feels like its happening to everyone else except me (and you girls too). Mentally I feel ok though, trying to relax more. 

Off sick from work today though with a throat infection and pounding headache....oh joy can watch more stuff on the tv about Kate Middleton lol.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi ladies,
Yes the KM stuff is rubbish timing, not what we need right now.
Bit envious of the bleeding! Am approaching 6 weeks since m/c and still not a drop and no ovulation either. Can't wait for cyst scan on Friday to help me get my head round it. Still having stetchy cm over a week later since I first saw it. 
Sounds like we are all full of cold today, rest up ladies and hope you all feel better soon. Mlm hope you get your results soon too.


----------



## bobster

Mackjess I'm so sorry I think I missed your post about low progesterone. Glad you have pills and sounds like they do the trick in the majority of people so its good you tested! 12 weeks though is a bum- do they have any side effects? Thanks for the info re. your bd'ing, it makes me feel better as I'm sooo not in the mood at the moment.

Jane- sorry you're unwell, it really is going around. Hope you get better soon. 12dpo is good, it means you are either nearly ready for a fresh cycle to begin or even get a sneaky bfp. Either way like you say, it will be for a good reason :)

MLM- thats soooo rubbish about your dr. I think your hcg has to be under 5 to ovulate again but I could be wrong. I really think its strange if you got a positive test after your period and it still be left over from the mc?? Have you tested again? By now it should be a little darker if its a new beanie? Maybe you should retest on some pink dye so you have a better idea? I really really hope this is a new pregnancy for you.

MrsPhez, I know how you feel about the waiting. Maybe your body is gearing up to O but its not happening for some reason? I think that's quite common after mc. Or you are actually going to O but just quite late. Keep your chin up it will come.

AFM- my body is bizzare. Bleeding stops and then occasionally comes back briefly but is very light when it does. BV has cleared up with antibiotics. It was caused from the heavy bleeding flushing out all of my healthy bacteria. Bought 20 (YES TWENTY) digi opk's today so have massively failed on the no testing crap I spouted the other day but feel happier to know where I am. It was negative today so hopefully still have time to bd around ovulation this month. No ewcm yet and I usually get quite a lot so fingers crossed :)


----------



## mlm115

I hope you catch your eggy Bobster, put those new tests to work for you!

I feel like I must have ovulated as I got negative opks day 5-15 then got a positive on day 16 in the afternoon. I finally got an order for a follow up blood test so will do it tomorrow and hopefully have results Thursday. I really really doubt I'm pregnant, but I would like to find out my hcg level now.


----------



## bobster

Good luck for thur mlm. Least u know u dtd around the right time when u got pos opk. Will be thinking of u and sending pos vibes from England x


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone! SUPER busy/crazy day at work today.

Yay MLM for getting more bloodwork and getting answers. I swear trying to figure out what is going on with our own damn bodies is the most frustrating part of all this!!

Jane, just get your BFP in the next few months and you can tell your LO how you were preggers the same time as the princess or whatever she is. :)

Bobster - I've read a lot about side effects from the progesterone, but I was already tired and queasy so I haven't noticed anything extra. Hanging in there today. I'm hopeful, but I keep reminding myself that the reason my progesterone dropped could mean something is wrong with the baby, so the supplements don't always help. Not trying to be negative, but more realistic I guess. Terrified about my scan on Thursday and praying every second that I see a heartbeat.


----------



## bobster

I have my fingers and toes very tightly crossed for u mackjess. Glad u are feeling a bit more positive. Keep us informed as we'll worry otherwise. Sticky vibes sent your way for thur x I'm sure if they worried about mc they might hav brought a scan forward? And bleeding has stopped today and getting womb twinges all the tme. Neg opk still. Still hav hope to be in with a chance. Will start bd'ing soon. How are u Jane? X


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Yey Mlm, pleased you'll be getting more bloods done, if it's gone up or down at least you'll finally have some understanding of what's going on (assuming you hear back from your doctor of course!)....fingers crossed you get some answers your way, you've been so patient :hugs:

Mackjess, good luck for tomorrow and don't forget that tissue again :cry: I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:

Bobster, that's great the bv has cleared up. 20 digital opk's!, we're terrible for changing our minds aren't we. It's good to have that confirmation of when to bd though. I've been looking at that clear blue fertility monitor, it's like £100 but a lot of positive reviews....but again, not suitable for people with PCOS according to the clear blue website. Also if you have long cycles it will cost a fortune in the wee sticks you have to buy to go with it.

MrsPhez, have you bd everyday you've had Ewcm for a week just in case or only when you get positive opk?

Feeling better today thanks, one thing with having a cold is its a good distraction from the 2ww. I'm 13 dpo today and no sign of af, a few gentle cramps but quite wet down there still. I'm still getting bfn so I think I am out.....a sneaky late bfp will of course be welcome!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Yey Mlm, pleased you'll be getting more bloods done, if it's gone up or down at least you'll finally have some understanding of what's going on (assuming you hear back from your doctor of course!)....fingers crossed you get some answers your way, you've been so patient :hugs:
> 
> Mackjess, good luck for tomorrow and don't forget that tissue again :cry: I'll be thinking of you. :hugs:
> 
> Bobster, that's great the bv has cleared up. 20 digital opk's!, we're terrible for changing our minds aren't we. It's good to have that confirmation of when to bd though. I've been looking at that clear blue fertility monitor, it's like £100 but a lot of positive reviews....but again, not suitable for people with PCOS according to the clear blue website. Also if you have long cycles it will cost a fortune in the wee sticks you have to buy to go with it.
> 
> MrsPhez, have you bd everyday you've had Ewcm for a week just in case or only when you get positive opk?
> 
> Feeling better today thanks, one thing with having a cold is its a good distraction from the 2ww. I'm 13 dpo today and no sign of af, a few gentle cramps but quite wet down there still. I'm still getting bfn so I think I am out.....a sneaky late bfp will of course be welcome!

Not evey day, every other...both been run down with colds which hasn't helped!
I just ordered another 50 OPKs ICs), wouldn't need them if I just ovulated! If I missed the surge now I would never forgive myself!
EWCM has made a return after a lull at the weekend. :shrug:!
Mackjess, will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope your fears aren't realised and you see that little heart beating away. Everything's crossed for you.
Mlm, I agree with GIJ, you have been soooo patient waiting for your HCG results, hope they are what you want to hear.
Bobster glad you're all better now.
GIJ good luck with the testing!


----------



## bobster

Any news mackjess?


----------



## mackjess

3.5 hours til I get to leave work to go have my scan. not that I'm counting.

Today is a big deal for me. I've known for a whole month that I was prego. I only knew about 36 hours last time. I feel so blessed, and pray that this continues and I have a great scan. Thank you to all the wonderful ladies on this thread for support.

How is everyone today? Mlm - any results yet? FX still for a crazy surprise for you. :)


----------



## mlm115

My hcg is now 13. I'm disappointed. Was hoping for a different outcome, though realistically prepping myself for this. 

Hope af comes soon so I'm on to the next cycle asap!


----------



## MrsPhez

Sorry to hear that mlm, hope you're ok. :flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> 3.5 hours til I get to leave work to go have my scan. not that I'm counting.
> 
> Today is a big deal for me. I've known for a whole month that I was prego. I only knew about 36 hours last time. I feel so blessed, and pray that this continues and I have a great scan. Thank you to all the wonderful ladies on this thread for support.
> 
> How is everyone today? Mlm - any results yet? FX still for a crazy surprise for you. :)

Oh my gosh, so excited/nervous for you....will be thinking of you.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> My hcg is now 13. I'm disappointed. Was hoping for a different outcome, though realistically prepping myself for this.
> 
> Hope af comes soon so I'm on to the next cycle asap!

I'm sorry Mlm. :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm 14 dpo today and no af so thinking I ovulated later then I thought- hope this is not going to turn in to another 8 week wait!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I'm 14 dpo today and no af so thinking I ovulated later then I thought- hope this is not going to turn in to another 8 week wait!

Did you test today? You never know for sure till the witch turns up!


----------



## GI_Jane

No didn't test today actually because I really think I'm out. I just think I would have got my bfp already if it was going to happen this cycle since with my prior bfp I got a strong positive at 8 dpo....I'll test Saturday morning if nothing happens before then.


How was the scan mackjess?


----------



## mackjess

Scan was great. I was so geared up for things not working the way they are supposed to that I think I am still a little in shock. :)


----------



## mlm115

Yay!!! Did you use your tissue?? : )


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Scan was great. I was so geared up for things not working the way they are supposed to that I think I am still a little in shock. :)

YEY! Fantastic!


----------



## mackjess

mlm115 said:


> Yay!!! Did you use your tissue?? : )

No, DH started to tear up a bit and for some reason that gave me perma-grin. :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Did you use your tissue?? : )
> 
> No, DH started to tear up a bit and for some reason that gave me perma-grin. :happydance:Click to expand...

Aw, that is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## GI_Jane

This is so wonderful mackjess. So pleased that you could put the nerves aside for a bit and just be really happy. Congratulations.x

What happens next? Another scan at 12 weeks?


----------



## mackjess

No idea when my next covered scan is. My next appt with my OB is 12/27 which is week 10 for me. I'll be scheduling a scan at 12 weeks whether it's covered or not! LOL, so I will find out then at the Drs. I know they have no problem doing elective scans, but hopefully they will pay for another one with my prev m/c.


----------



## MrsPhez

Good news here too, I got my pos opk this morning! No question. I am sooo relieved! My last test in a 50 pack and the day of my scan. I had a feeling that would happen. Hope my bbt goes up too. I think it will, the pos opk came 17 days after my brown spotting so makes sense if that was last of the m/c.


----------



## mlm115

Woo hoo, that's awesome Mrs Phez! Nice timing with the very last test. 

Jane, I'm dying to know if this is your bfp, you sure you're not testing today? : )


----------



## bobster

Mackjess woop woop so happy for you!!! Now pls stop worrying and enjoy this time as its so precious! :)

MLM- does that result definitely mean its old hcg??? Are they going to test again? I'm sorry if it does :( I would have though a hcg of 11 is quite high if its leftover from your mc but I guess everyones drops at different speeds. Hope they follow you up properly to find out whats going on.

Jane- if you ovulated later than you thought did you bd after your predicted ovulation?? that could be why you've been getting bfn's if you were still earlier? Maybe you should test! I really hope you are the second bfp- that would be great esp since you started this thread!

Mrsphez woooooooooo!!!! Get to bd'ing lady!

AFM- I am getting wetter cm now. Been using opk's since Tuesday but still negative however the line is getting darker so I think I should ovulate later this week. I really want to bd as much as poss however we've both been a bit lazy with it. I did say we both had to make an effort though and he's agreed so hope I'm in with a shot this month. If I ovulate on monday that would mean a Christmas eve af due date so pushing it fine for my xmas bfp! x


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mackjess woop woop so happy for you!!! Now pls stop worrying and enjoy this time as its so precious! :)
> 
> MLM- does that result definitely mean its old hcg??? Are they going to test again? I'm sorry if it does :( I would have though a hcg of 11 is quite high if its leftover from your mc but I guess everyones drops at different speeds. Hope they follow you up properly to find out whats going on.
> 
> Jane- if you ovulated later than you thought did you bd after your predicted ovulation?? that could be why you've been getting bfn's if you were still earlier? Maybe you should test! I really hope you are the second bfp- that would be great esp since you started this thread!
> 
> Mrsphez woooooooooo!!!! Get to bd'ing lady!
> 
> AFM- I am getting wetter cm now. Been using opk's since Tuesday but still negative however the line is getting darker so I think I should ovulate later this week. I really want to bd as much as poss however we've both been a bit lazy with it. I did say we both had to make an effort though and he's agreed so hope I'm in with a shot this month. If I ovulate on monday that would mean a Christmas eve af due date so pushing it fine for my xmas bfp! x

Go for it Bobster! Def need another bfp in here. My OPKs were neg till this morning when it was darker than dark. But I may have just chucked yesterdays away too early, I had pretty much given up hope! We're still feeling pretty rough here, not sure BFP is gonna happen this time. But that's OK, just to know I'm getting back on track is fantastic in itself. Off for scan in a mo where I'll hopefully see the follicle ready to pop!


----------



## bobster

Love your pma!!! get well soon Mrs. So envious of your opk! Although my oh is away tonight and tomorrow night so hoping monday/tues is it for us. God hate my long cycle!!! 

Thank you for your luck. Going to try to focus on other things so don't stress my body too much about it but its hard! x


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> MLM- does that result definitely mean its old hcg??? Are they going to test again? I'm sorry if it does :( I would have though a hcg of 11 is quite high if its leftover from your mc but I guess everyones drops at different speeds. Hope they follow you up properly to find out whats going on.
> x

I'm pretty sure it means residual hcg. I went from 21 to 13 in a week, and the nurse seemed pretty confident that's what it is. They told me to come again in a week and they are going to follow me down to 0. I feel a lot of af cramps, so hoping she shows this weekend and I can think about my next cycle. 

Had a bit of a breakdown yesterday, crying a lot, but I feel better now. The positive of that is that DH could really tell how much this means to me and promised we would do everything we can next cycle to get our bfp. I'm feeling really good about that!


----------



## bobster

Oh i'm so sorry mlm :hugs: 

So glad you're hubby is on board for trying really hard for your next cycle. It really feels good having supportive OH's who understand us and want to help make us happy :) You got pregnant so quickly the first time that you are obviously very fertile so thats on your side. 

It will happen soon i'm sure but its heartbreaking when you want it so bad I know. We will all be here for you through it and if you need to talk x

You can look forward to drinks at Chrsitmas and fun January bd'ing now! :)


----------



## mlm115

Thanks Bobster. I think it was good to talk to DH about everything as I am feeling much more positive and excited to try again. You're right, it happened so fast last time, maybe it will again! I will probably be a little bad and indulge in a few drinks this weekend just because I can hehe


----------



## mlm115

Mrs Phez, let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## bobster

I've just bought some wine too! We do really need to make the most of it while we can don't we! ;) Have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm, sounds like crying was good for you, you go and enjoy your wine, you deserve it after the ride you've been on.
Scan was OK, the scanner lady was clueless, was asking her things but you could tell she didn't know the answers! Anyway I did find out the follicle is ready to burst but cyst on other side is still 5cm. Have to wait for doctor to tell me path forward. So no bding till I know what's going on which means lots of Christmas fun, ready to try again Jan 2013!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

MrsPhez, how did your scan go? So pleased about your positive opk...it's so great to feel like your getting back to normal.

That's great your OH is on board with everything Mlm and that your doctors look like they've sorted themselves out and will be doing regular bloods. :thumbup:

Bobster, enjoy your wine and your OH won't know what's hit him when you get that positive OPK!

Still no af for me, think I'm 15 dpo. So we only bd for 3 more days after I thought I had ovulated so there is a small amount of wiggle room but I was so dry after then I was convinced I had ovulated when I thought.
Also what I thought was Implantaion bleeding was really strange...the dull lower back ache that accompanied it was exactly the same as the one that I had when I miscarried- I have never felt anything like that before. So for that reason part of me thinks the small amount of spotting I had MUST mean something and IB is a logical explanation but equally these bodies of ours are a mine field so who knows. 
I know ladies can get late BFPs but as much as I hope I'm in with a good chance, I also don't want to get my hopes up. 
It's taken me a while but I've actually been quite good and relaxed about testing but I will do tomorrow morning which will be 16 dpo- so we'll see! 

Sorry rambling on- 
Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## mlm115

Hope you get your answers soon mrsphez. Glad to know you seem to be back on cycle though!

Glad you are relaxed about testing Jane. I will be waiting to see your results tomorrow, fingers x'ed!!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> MrsPhez, how did your scan go? So pleased about your positive opk...it's so great to feel like your getting back to normal.
> 
> That's great your OH is on board with everything Mlm and that your doctors look like they've sorted themselves out and will be doing regular bloods. :thumbup:
> 
> Bobster, enjoy your wine and your OH won't know what's hit him when you get that positive OPK!
> 
> Still no af for me, think I'm 15 dpo. So we only bd for 3 more days after I thought I had ovulated so there is a small amount of wiggle room but I was so dry after then I was convinced I had ovulated when I thought.
> Also what I thought was Implantaion bleeding was really strange...the dull lower back ache that accompanied it was exactly the same as the one that I had when I miscarried- I have never felt anything like that before. So for that reason part of me thinks the small amount of spotting I had MUST mean something and IB is a logical explanation but equally these bodies of ours are a mine field so who knows.
> I know ladies can get late BFPs but as much as I hope I'm in with a good chance, I also don't want to get my hopes up.
> It's taken me a while but I've actually been quite good and relaxed about testing but I will do tomorrow morning which will be 16 dpo- so we'll see!
> 
> Sorry rambling on-
> Have a great weekend ladies.

Jane, it does sound promising but see what happens. I'll be hoping for the best result!


----------



## bobster

Good luck Jane. Don't put pressure on yourself as its the first month since mc. Its not the end of the world if its bfn :) We are all here if you need to talk x


----------



## GI_Jane

Morning ladies.

No af and a bfn. 

You're right bobster. This af that is due will only be my second since the loss and I don't think my cycle has fully settled down. Just hope I won't be waiting a full 8 weeks like I had to for the first af.

Thanks as always for your support ladies :hugs:

X


----------



## bobster

I'm sure you won't be waiting that long again Jane. Hurry up stupid af! I think it takes a while for our cycles to settle down sometimes. I know this cycle for me is going to be longer as still not ovulated (cd24) and usually o on cd 20. I think opk's can take the guess work out sometimes so i'm glad I bought them.

Don't worry I think if your hormones are regulated it will be easier to get bfp so hopefully this cycle will be shorter and next one will be normal again. The waiting is the hardest bit of this ttc lark sometimes. Soo frustrating.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry Jane. It is never fun to see a bfn, even if you are expecting it. Hope af comes soon so you can start trying again!


----------



## GI_Jane

So I've been looking into the opk's and am going to buy the clearblue ones with the smiley face, will try them next cycle as an experiment. I read that if you do have PCOS but have regular cycles (which fortunately I did before the mc) then they could still work for you. So it's worth a try right?

I've seen the 20 pack on amazon reduced in price by quite a bit so will get them.

So for you ladies that use them, when is the best time to use them- some people have said avoid using them in the mornings, I can't use them in my lunch break so it will be about 5.30pm after I get home from work- what's your experience with them? How many days before you think you ovulate did you start using them?

Thanks.


----------



## mlm115

I've never gotten a positive opk in the morning. I usually do it when I get home from work around 6 or 7 actually. This last time I caught a positive in the afternoon, but it was on a Sunday so I was home from work. I've started taking them very early before, but think I don't need to start til at least cd 12 based on my cycle. Since you're not sure when you ovulate, maybe start cd 10?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> So I've been looking into the opk's and am going to buy the clearblue ones with the smiley face, will try them next cycle as an experiment. I read that if you do have PCOS but have regular cycles (which fortunately I did before the mc) then they could still work for you. So it's worth a try right?
> 
> I've seen the 20 pack on amazon reduced in price by quite a bit so will get them.
> 
> So for you ladies that use them, when is the best time to use them- some people have said avoid using them in the mornings, I can't use them in my lunch break so it will be about 5.30pm after I get home from work- what's your experience with them? How many days before you think you ovulate did you start using them?
> 
> Thanks.

Hi Jane. I got my pos at about 10-11am I think. Had faded by 3pm though. I have read to test between 10am-4pm, some test twice a day to make sure! 5.30 should be fine, maybe just try and not go to the loo for a few hours before you test.


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane. Most opks tell you to use late afternoon wee however the digi ones are different and they actually prefer you to use fmu. I have used both and it works anyway.

If you normally have long cycles (is it 45 days for you??) then start testing much later as you will use too many sticks and it will get frustrating. I would start testing about 4 days before expected ovulation, or when you start getting the signs so you don't waste your money. And then stop testing as these sticks work differently and are meant to go negative after the lh surge is detected (once it hits 40 miu) unless your lh rises even higher in which case it will give you more +'ve results. 

Any signs of af yet?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, thanks for the advice about the opk's. Still no af and lost count what dpo I am. Feeling quite bloated so hope it will be along soon.

How are you ladies?

Bobster, has the bleeding completely stopped? Are you doing your own modified SMEP, positive opk's and o twinges yet?

Mlm, I remember you had a positive opk not that long ago, so your in the 2ww? What dpo are you?

MrsPhez, what happens now about your cyst, can you still TTC? Sorry if you've already said and I've missed it.

How you feeling Mackjess, feeling a bit more relaxed?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for the advice about the opk's. Still no af and lost count what dpo I am. Feeling quite bloated so hope it will be along soon.
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> Bobster, has the bleeding completely stopped? Are you doing your own modified SMEP, positive opk's and o twinges yet?
> 
> Mlm, I remember you had a positive opk not that long ago, so your in the 2ww? What dpo are you?
> 
> MrsPhez, what happens now about your cyst, can you still TTC? Sorry if you've already said and I've missed it.
> 
> How you feeling Mackjess, feeling a bit more relaxed?


I'm not sure about the cyst, have to wait for doctor to get back to me. So not ttc this month till I know, there was no chance this month anyway. My BBT rose today, so I did o, now for the first af, not looking forward to that! It will be arriving over Christmas, but I'm just glad it's around the corner.
How long is it since your last af Jane?


----------



## bobster

Hi jane yes thanks I have fully stopped bleeding and am doing my own version of smep which started yesterday. No positive opk yet but I am feeling slightly wetter (but not that much) and have had twinges in the ovary area so hoping its not too long away. 

Sorry to hear you are bloated. I was like that while I was waiting for af too it was horrible. Do you think you geared up to O but didn't? Or maybe you ovulated much later than you thought so are still in the 2ww? Our bodies are so annoying aren't they. 

Keep wondering how healthy people like us seem to struggle with ttc when others who don't care have it so easily and take it for granted at times :(

Are you all ready for Christmas? I'm hoping it gives us all a bit of distraction as I'm tired now thinking about conceiving (or lack of). Sorry to be gloomy I'm just sick of waiting for things.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mrs phez, my last af was 43 days ago. I'd hate having af over Christmas, the first few days of af are always so painful for me and my mood on the first 2 days really low- It will totally ruin Christmas for it to come then! Hope you don't suffer as bad as I do? 

Hey bobster, glad to hear you are back in the game :winkwink: sounds like o is around the corner for you...I think you already said its already past your estimated o date. I can really see the benefit of the opk's now!

Not sure what's happened this cycle to be honest. I was thinking maybe what I thought was IB might of been ovulation spotting- but then assuming my luteal phase was the same (14 days) that would mean af was due today! So I have no idea. We've not actually bd for 2 weeks so either way I'm out this month. But it's ok, I've accepted this cycle is a dud one. I'm looking ahead to a valentines bfp as suggested by mackjess.

The bummer is these long cycles...it's been 3 months since the mc and I've only had one af! So that's less chance to try to catch the egg....

Don't apologise for feeling gloomy, I'm really feeling that way too...feels like everyone around me is pregnant at the moment.

Yes pretty ready for Xmas thanks - I've started on the baileys! So that means Xmas is right around the corner. You excited to give oh his iPad for Xmas? 

I'm going to sign up for a half marathon for June 2013, it will give me something else to focus on rather than TTC!


----------



## mlm115

I am on cd 3 today- witch showed up on Saturday. I knew I was out, so glad she came quickly. I actually had a normal 28 day cycle which is nice. 

I understand feeling down, I was definitely there last week. Feeling better now though and hoping this is my month! Think I will try smep again.


----------



## mlm115

Oh, and FYI you apparently can have af with hcg in your system as I am proof of it!


----------



## bobster

Wow mlm didn't know that. Thats great that you've had a normal cycle this time. I long for one of those! Keep us posted about how smep goes for you :)

Jane yes I am past normal ovulation time which shows that mc can affect cycles for a few months and not just 1 for some unlucky ladies (me and thee it seems!). Grr hope your af comes before Xmas and I hope my O does too!!! Pesky cycles.


----------



## bobster

How's Mackjess? You're quiet. Hope thats because you are enjoying pregnancy and keeping positive about your sticky bean x


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey mlm, a normal 28 day cycle brings you one step closer to your BFP. I have a feeling that 2013 is going to be a good year for us and babies! (it better be!!).

So I just ordered 20 clearblue ovulation sticks and some pre-seed- will be my first time for using both so lets see what happens (once I finally get on to the next cycle of course!!). That's my Christmas present to myself- vaginal friendly lubricant and pee sticks lol....i should write a letter to Father Christmas requesting these items next time! lol

Haven't seen Mackjess for a while- must have moved on to the 1st trimester forum- hope we'll all be joining her there soon! :flower:


----------



## bobster

lol mackjess! I know my opk's were my x-mas present to myself too. How sad!!! Oh well lets hope its worth it. I got mine in boots for £40 but then saw them on amazon for cheaper so will buy them there if needed next time.

Grrr I hope i'm not having another anovulatory cycle!


----------



## mlm115

I use preseed. Worked for me before! I think I'm just going to get the cheap opks this time and hope they work for me. I calculated today that I have 4 more cycles to try to get a 2013 baby. No pressure!


----------



## mackjess

I haven't moved on. I am exhausted and my carpal tunnel is flaring up so I volunteer for some non pc stuff at work today. I've been checking in though on my phone. really hope less typing will help, my arm throbbed so much last night it actually kept me awake. glad to see things rolling along for everyone and fingers on my not sore arm are crossed for you ladies!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh mackjess, what a nightmare. Hope it calms down soon.x

Ps, didn't mean to say that you've moved on. I know you've still been there for us loss ladies. Sorry.x


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> lol mackjess! I know my opk's were my x-mas present to myself too. How sad!!! Oh well lets hope its worth it. I got mine in boots for £40 but then saw them on amazon for cheaper so will buy them there if needed next time.
> 
> Grrr I hope i'm not having another anovulatory cycle!

I saw them in boots for £39.99 and I thought no way. Yes I ordered them from amazon for £25, just shows what a profit margin these shops can make! Tried not to get carried away with all the positive reviews about the sticks and pre-seed but worth a try.

I'm with you bobster, I'm thinking mine is the same. Unfortuantly my little christmas bfp egg follicle is now probably another cyst on my ovary! GREAT!


----------



## mackjess

No worries Jane. I feel like I belong here more than the 1st tri groups. They are talking so much about baby showers and clothes and things I'm just too dang nervous to think about. I love how understanding and supportive everyone here is, and I like to hang out and root for everyone. :hugs:

And I iced my arm a lot last night and got some bio-freeze this am on the way to work. Seems to be better. Boy do I miss Advil!! But I'd be OK if my arm fell off if it kept my bean safe.

I second what everyone is saying about preseed. Since DH had the cold on what were my most fertile days, I think it must have been the preseed that kept his guys protected and hanging out 'til I caught the eggy.


----------



## mlm115

Glad you and your bean are still doing well Mackjess!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Glad you and your bean are still doing well Mackjess!

I second that!


----------



## bobster

Still neg opk today boo :( Jane any signs of af yet?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Still neg opk today boo :( Jane any signs of af yet?

That's crap bobster. Is it possible you did o but missed the surge? Any Ewcm?

No af here, it's just over 6 weeks (44 days) since my last af.

I'm wondering if i might have to go back on the birth control pill for 3-6 months to help regulate my cycle. I'll see what the outcome of this cycle is and the one after before I talk to the GP about it.


----------



## mlm115

Seems like we're all waiting right now for something... Waiting for a pos opk or af. I'm only cd 4, so not much going on but a whole lot of TTC obsessing!


----------



## bobster

Hmm Jane was thinking the same about waiting until cycles start to regulate before trying again. Maybe our bodies aren't ready yet.. I don't know. My digi opk had broken now so it has a bfn all the time and doesn't reset when u put a new stick in. Maybe this is a sign!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm not good at this waiting game! :coffee: Will you SMEP this cycle Mlm...how are your hcg blood levels?

Oh no bobster, does that mean you can't use the ones you have left? At £2 a stick you should def ring clearblue customer service and get a free replacement.

I'm thinking of doing NTNP while my cycles settle down. I've also been given a promotion at work which starts in jan so I could use my focus back.

I've lost 10 lbs recently but have another 15 to go to get into the healthly BMI range. My OH wants us/me to talk to the doctor about TTC and the PCOS but I know they will tell me that losing weight is the best thing. So there is part of me that thinks ntnp while losing these last 15lbs will be the best approach for a few months.

I still want this just as bad but I need to relax.


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the promotion Jane! That is great. Maybe while you are focusing on that and focusing on getting yourself healthier your bfp will come. I used to think it was a bunch of crap, but maybe it's true that it will happen when you aren't trying so hard. 

I think I will do a smep-ish plan this cycle. I kinda want to try to chill out a little too though. I'm going to get blood drawn again tomorrow, so will see what my level is by Friday.


----------



## GI_Jane

A SMEP-ish plan sounds good. I hope your hcg is nearer to Zero. What cd do you estimate you will ovulate?

Amazon hadn't dispatched my order so I actually just cancelled my opk's...I will get them once I think my cycle is getting back to normal. Right now I would need far too many for my length of cycle and I can't afford that. I didn't cancel the pre-seed though- a little extra lube can't hurt :winkwink:


----------



## mlm115

I'm debating whether I should buy opks or not. Maybe I will give them one last try and if it doesn't happen for us this cycle I'll give them a break. If my cycle stays normal, I should ovulate around cd 14-17. 

Definitely keep the preseed! We always use it. I kinda have to though, things don't really self lubricate enough in my case.


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I think your plan sounds great. I was trying to lose 20lbs before I got knocked up again because they said my PCOS tests were inconclusive, and I'd probably have it if I allowed myself to gain more weight. In Oct, I did use OPKs, but I was more learning about when I OV, and what my cycles were. I get zero OV symptoms, and I thought I was out because DH was sick and we didn't BD on the right days. I had basically given up on it and Oct and thought of it more as a learning month than anything. So it seems like not being so focused on it was the way to go. I was bummed I'd only lost 12lbs by the time I got my BFP, but hopefully it was enough to make myself healthier for this pregnancy.


----------



## mlm115

Whoa, can't believe you are already 8 week Mack! That's awesome. Getting another scan any time soon?


----------



## GI_Jane

8 weeks is awesome :happydance: as is 12lbs weight loss. I think any weight loss if your overweight like me has got to help TTC. And so does less thinking about/relaxation too I think. When do women start showing? Are your boobs noticeably bigger?

At my work they have someone in to do reflexology every other week so thought I might give that a go to help regulate things- its expensive though!

So amazon emailed, was too late to cancel the opk's and they and the pre-seed have just been dispatched! I could refuse the parcel but I want the pre-seed so I might as well just get the opk's and see what the expiry date is on them. Maybe it's a sign to tell me just to use them already and stop the deliberating!


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane well done on the weight loss thats great! I need to take a leaf out of your book and lose some weight too. 

Shame about the opk's but maybe you could just save them for future cycles when things are back on track.

I hear you both about feeling like you want to relax. I'm starting to think the same as all this worrying is probably not helping things and I feel at times its starting to take over my life/relationship. I think its time for a ntnp approach for me too.

I hope your levels have gone down mlm. Its weird how you've had 2 periods now and you still have hcg in your system. Crazy. Hope it sorts itself out soon for you.

Mackjess 8 weeks! how exciting. Are you starting to relax now?


----------



## mackjess

Thanks. It's pretty exciting but nerve wracking. Since I don't have morning sickness I don't really feel pregnant so I'm constantly worried.

I have an appt on the 27th, but not sure what all it entails. Hopefully they at least listen for the HB on doppler but I don't know. I am getting a scan at 12 weeks. My office does elective scans, so I just need to figure out if they doctor will do another one then, if the insurance will pay for it, or if I need to schedule it and pay for it myself. Week 12 is Jan 8th.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm pretty sure a lady at work is just about to announce she is 12 weeks pregnant. I am happy for her but also sad.

Does it ever feel to you ladies that your chance has gone? Sometimes it feels like I only had one chance and now its gone. 

I know there is no reason why we shouldn't get a bfp again but right now it feels like there won't be another chance.


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry I ruined the mood mackjess.x


----------



## mlm115

I know what you mean Jane. When I'm down about it I start thinking that. How old are you ladies? I only ask because I just turned 28 which I know isn't very old, but I always pictured myself with a family by now. And I will definitely be over 30 if/when I go for baby #2. I feel like if I were in my early 20's I probably would not worry as much about TTC cause there would be no rush. Sorry to offend as I know some of you are older than me, but do you feel that way ever?


----------



## bobster

I feel the same! A girl I used to work with has announced on facebook she is pregnant and she's not even 12 weeks yet. Risky! I feel like I had my chance too in a way :( I'm 26 but turn 27 in January. I too wanted a family by now but nurse training took priority and oh is only 27 so he's only just decided he's ready (after yrs of nagging). Feel sad about it and like its never going to happen. I guesd we hav to try and stay positive and let out bodies recover. Mackjess try not to worry ms doesn't happen for everyone and each pregnancy is different


----------



## bobster

Jane. How long were u trying for before u got your bfp before? Sorry I forget.. it will happen again love try to stay positive x


----------



## GI_Jane

I will be 31 in a couple months time, my dh is 35.

We had talked about kids earlier but also wasn't the right time for us. Travelling, education, work, health etc all got in the way and it wasn't until I got told I had PCOS and how this this would make it harder to conceive that we decided to give it a go. So I came off the pill and did NTNP for about 5 cycles (and you know how long my cycles are!). The cycle we actually timed it to coincide with ovulation I got my BFP.

So the lady at work did make her announcement- by that time I had stopped feeling sorry for myself and she had her 12 week scan pic (which she had done this morning) with her and I was really excited- I haven't actually seen one in real life before. Of course everyone who has ever had a baby in our office starts talking about their experience but I didn't mind too much as I had done my sulking by then and I didn't want to be selfish.

What about you ladies,how long have you all been trying? Bobster I think you said you've had two losses? How many months between them?


----------



## mlm115

Seems like you handled that really well Jane, good for you! The day after I found about My mmc, one of my employees came and told me he and his gf were expecting. I did NOT take it that well, oops

I started trying in July, got pregnant 2nd cycle in August. So I guess all in all it hasn't been that long. Maybe I'm just being an impatient brat.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Seems like you handled that really well Jane, good for you! The day after I found about My mmc, one of my employees came and told me he and his gf were expecting. I did NOT take it that well, oops
> 
> I started trying in July, got pregnant 2nd cycle in August. So I guess all in all it hasn't been that long. Maybe I'm just being an impatient brat.

Trust me, if it had been the day after mine I wouldn't have handled it so well.

This whole TTC process tries my patience! It's the time it's taking to get back to normal that is bugging me now :shrug:


----------



## mlm115

I know what you mean Jane. As if its not enough dealing with the loss, there are the constant physical reminders and things to deal with. I really hope your cycles sort themselves out, I can't imagine your frustration. Afm, just got another blood test and am praying my hcg is below 5 which is considered "not pregnant".


----------



## GI_Jane

When will you get your blood results? I hope its closer to 0 for you.


----------



## mlm115

I'll get them tomorrow. Will keep you posted. 

Just went to talk to a therapist about this, wanted to see if it would help me deal with the miscarriage. Not too sure about it, just made me cry more!


----------



## mackjess

GL on your bloods MLM. Fx for all you ladies to get back on track with your cycles.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I'll get them tomorrow. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Just went to talk to a therapist about this, wanted to see if it would help me deal with the miscarriage. Not too sure about it, just made me cry more!

Hugs Mlm.x :hugs:

I had a big crying session down the phone to my mum after the Kate Middleton pregnancy stuff was announced- it just felt like everyone except me was getting pregnant. At the time I felt like crap but a few days later I felt better for having had a good cry. I wonder though when the loss stops hurting, I'm carrying around those feelings everyday.


----------



## mlm115

My hcg is now at 8. It's dropping, just super slow!


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> I'll get them tomorrow. Will keep you posted.
> 
> Just went to talk to a therapist about this, wanted to see if it would help me deal with the miscarriage. Not too sure about it, just made me cry more!
> 
> Hugs Mlm.x :hugs:
> 
> I had a big crying session down the phone to my mum after the Kate Middleton pregnancy stuff was announced- it just felt like everyone except me was getting pregnant. At the time I felt like crap but a few days later I felt better for having had a good cry. I wonder though when the loss stops hurting, I'm carrying around those feelings everyday.Click to expand...

Jane, I'm not sure the loss ever really stops hurting, maybe we just get better at dealing with it. I know a new bfp would help us move on too.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi ladies, Had a few days off b&b, wow you all seem like you're riding that emotional rollercoaster. The waiting for "normality" is the hardest thing to cope with after the mc itself I think. You'll all be fine, hey, you've got a good 10 years on me! I had my first at 34......and pcos so anything can happen. Don't stress you've got plenty of time.
Hope your carpals are calming down a bit Mackjess.
I went to a Christmas party in London yesterday, much needed wine and fun was in order!


----------



## mlm115

Glad you had some fun mrs Phez! You deserve it!

My positive thing today is that I made an awesome grasshopper mint pie last night with creme de menth liquor in it and I ate a ton with out feeling guilty- small perk of not being pregnant during the holidays! I will probably eat the other half tonight haha


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> My hcg is now at 8. It's dropping, just super slow!

That's madness considering you have had 2 af's so you must be ovulating. 

So in an effort to get my cycles regulated I'm going to start getting reflexology done every other week....first appointment isn't until 9th January though. I hope it helps. My sister says its really helped her with her mood swings and period cramps so we'll see.

Have a good weekend ladies :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

On Monday it will be 7 weeks since my last af, funny how I'm right back where I started when I posted this thread. Thanks for being there ladies.x


----------



## mackjess

Oh Jane, I hope your AFs speed up some for you! 7 weeks is a loooong wait.


----------



## mlm115

I think the reflexology sounds like a good idea Jane. Definitely can't hurt.


----------



## bobster

Jane, I know its rubbish I'm in the same boat. After my 18 day af which I've never experienced before I'm now cd 30 with no positive opk so another anovulatory cycle! 

I have read up on this and it seems some people have a few anovulatory cycles after mc and this should rectify itself at some point. Its weird though as after my first one I have one anov cycle but my af came only 1 day late and then I caught on the cycle after so things settled down really quick. I'm wondering if this is because of 2 mc's in a short space of time. Body must be really confused or something..

MLM- can't believe you still have hcg of 8! Oh well not long now until under 5 at least and then hopefully you'll be in line for your bfp. 

I think I may look into reflexology too :shrug:


----------



## bobster

The girl who announced her pregnancy on facebook has just posted that she's got a threatened miscarriage :nope:

Bet she regrets posting it now but feel sorry for her. why is it so bloody common its cr*p!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh that's sad. As you said before, was risky of her to announce it so early to the general public.

I only told my mum, dad and sister but then it seemed wrong for DH's parents not to know so we told them too but when we had the loss just a couple of weeks later I felt an idiot for having told the in laws- they weren't very sympathetic and quite matter of fact about it (not what i needed!). If I get my BFP again I think we'll just keep it to ourselves for a bit longer.

Bobster this no ovulation thing is really frustrating as you know. Must be confusing for our bodies with the hormone changes. Will you keep using the opk's the rest of the cycle or have you given up on them? This is partly why I don't want to waste the ones I've bought until I know things a bit more normal but then the opk's can help you tell if things are more normal so it's a chicken and egg situation!

Still no af for me and think it will come at 8 weeks again, which will be Christmas week- great! I'm hoping it will sort itself out and that the reflexology will help....at this rate I think a valentines BFP will be out of my grasp.....maybe an Easter egg will give me a BFP :flower:

How are you doing Mlm and Mrs Phez?

How is the Carpel Tunnel mackjess?


----------



## mlm115

I always worry when I see people announce their pregnancy early, especially after my own mc. Have you all decided when you are going to tell next time? I told my parents, sister, and inlaws at week 7, then had the loss at week 8. I didn't feel stupid for telling them, just felt bad for them and a bit guilty since they were so excited. I know I will wait til at least my first scan at week 8 to tell them next time. 

Sorry about your cycles Jane. That just sucks. It's horrible not knowing what's going on in your own body. Same with you Bobster and your ovulation. Opks get expensive too!

Afm, I'm cd 9 today, should ov sometime between Saturday and Monday. I know I should be bd'ing soon, but I've gotten sick and feel crappy.


----------



## GI_Jane

Get well soon Mlm :flower:


----------



## mackjess

I don't know if I'll ever outright post something on FB. I'm sure friends or relatives will eventually post something, but I don't plan on announcements or putting up scan pics. 

Since my first m/c was probably a chemical pregnancy and I already saw the HB at 7 weeks, I know this pregnancy is very different than the first. So I've already told more people than I intended to. Just close relatives and a few close friends, but still we were going to keep it zipped until 12 weeks. We were just too excited to not tell anyone.

I also did tell my boss, but he's very nice and he knew about my first loss since I took a few days off work to cope. I've been sooooo exhausted at work, and showing up late some mornings when I felt too queasy after blow drying and getting ready to hop in my car and drive, that I just wanted him to know I wasn't being a slacker.

AFM - I have felt crummy since I've been preggers, had a cold then bronchitis and the congestion never really went away. Finally broke down and went to my regular doc yesterday (they have urgent care out of the same building) and apparently have a really nasty sinus infection. The nurse lectured me a bit about waiting so long after I told her it was because I didn't want to have to take meds while pregnant. Apparently many antibiotics are very very baby safe, and she told me not to do that again. Hehe, I was like Yes MA'AM. So hopefully I'm feeling a bit better by the time I go to work tomorrow. I've had a forehead headache since about Weds that is finally letting up a little bit.

Jane - I think reflexology sounds like heaven. I've always wanted to try it.

MLM - hope you are feeling better soon. Is your dog all snuggled with you? The 3 of us (I have 2 dogs) had snooze fest all day yesterday since I wasn't feeling well.

Bobster - sorry about your friend. I hope everything goes OK for her. I think that is what kept my jealous feelings at bay when I saw other's getting BFPs before me. I'd feel the green envy twinge, then immediately hope it worked out since mc was so common. Thinking positive thoughts for the baby instead of being jealous of the person seemed to help me cope with it. I still don't feel like I'm prego, and I still feel like I could be someone that can never have kids. Out of 4 girls, I'm the most successful one so far in pregnancy and I've had one m/c and only at 8 weeks now. Something is going on with my family history so I don't think I'll 100% believe it can happen for me til the kiddo gets here.

Hi to everyone else I missed. I haven't been on much the last few days, prob since I wasn't feeling so hot.


----------



## bobster

Yipeeeee!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

WOOO HOOO!!!! thats great bobster!!! Guess we know what you will be up to the next couple of days.


----------



## mlm115

Mack, glad you finally went to the doctor, you must feel really crappy with the sickness on top of pregnancy symptoms. Also, that is exciting that you got to share your news with some people. Hopefully you start feeling more confident in this pregnancy. Maybe after your next scan? Your worries are definitely understandable though.


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm - I just jumped OH. Think he was a bit confused by my sudden desire to bd as he tried it on earlier and I wasn't interested lol! If only they knew. 

Mackjess I'm glad they found out whats making you feel so rotten and hopefully these antibiotics will help you feel much better quickly. I can completely understand how you must worry too until the baby arrives. I think we'll probably all be the same. When is your next scan? 12 weeks?

Jane are you still waiting for af? any signs of her yet? Sorry you are feeling rubbish too. Lets hope she comes before Christmas. Are you going to do opk's next cycle or wait a few months? I know its different for everyone but I feel so relieved to know where I am now so maybe they will help you too.

When I was pg the first time I told everyone I was so excited. That's going to be completely different this time - just me and OH and probably my parents until 12 weeks! Strictly no one else (apart from you lovely ladies of course).


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Yipeeeee!!!! :happydance:
> View attachment 533787


Go for it Bobster! Good luck!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh that's sad. As you said before, was risky of her to announce it so early to the general public.
> 
> I only told my mum, dad and sister but then it seemed wrong for DH's parents not to know so we told them too but when we had the loss just a couple of weeks later I felt an idiot for having told the in laws- they weren't very sympathetic and quite matter of fact about it (not what i needed!). If I get my BFP again I think we'll just keep it to ourselves for a bit longer.
> 
> Bobster this no ovulation thing is really frustrating as you know. Must be confusing for our bodies with the hormone changes. Will you keep using the opk's the rest of the cycle or have you given up on them? This is partly why I don't want to waste the ones I've bought until I know things a bit more normal but then the opk's can help you tell if things are more normal so it's a chicken and egg situation!
> 
> Still no af for me and think it will come at 8 weeks again, which will be Christmas week- great! I'm hoping it will sort itself out and that the reflexology will help....at this rate I think a valentines BFP will be out of my grasp.....maybe an Easter egg will give me a BFP :flower:
> 
> How are you doing Mlm and Mrs Phez?
> 
> How is the Carpel Tunnel mackjess?


I'm good thanks Jane. Waiting for Christmas AF(7 days since ov, first AF since mc), oh joy! Enjoying not having to wee on a stick every day!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great bobster. Must be a relief to know you will o albeit a bit later. No change here, still waiting for AF. Will use the smiley face opks from next cycle (if I ever get there!)


----------



## GI_Jane

Smiley face opk's and pre-seed finally arrived today- expiry date isn't until 2014 so I have plenty of time to use them!

I also decided to book a GP appointment since I will be on annual leave and won't be able to take any more holiday until at least march next year. Having one period in the last 3 and a half months is just not right. So that is on Friday 21st.

Think I might do an Internet cheapie HPT in the morning. It must be at least a week since I've tested- I know will be a BFN but don't want to look like an idiot when I get to the doctors for her to turn round and say I'm pregnant lol (I can hope right?).

Have you bd like a mad woman bobster and you too Mlm- you said you should o over the weekend, are you using opk's too this cycle?


----------



## mlm115

Do you have any pregnancy symptoms Jane? I agree that only one period in that time frame seems off. Hopefully you get some answers. Even better, hopefully you get a bfp! 

You bd'ing today and tomorrow to catch that egg Bobster? So exciting!

Im using opks, but not the digital kind. No positive yet, but I don't expect one til the end of the week or this weekend.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Do you have any pregnancy symptoms Jane? I agree that only one period in that time frame seems off. Hopefully you get some answers. Even better, hopefully you get a bfp!
> 
> You bd'ing today and tomorrow to catch that egg Bobster? So exciting!
> 
> Im using opks, but not the digital kind. No positive yet, but I don't expect one til the end of the week or this weekend.

No 'typical' pregnancy symptoms but then I didn't the first time around either. I know I am not pregnant but the advice from the GP on the wait for af before was to test once a week until it comes. I have Internet cheapies so to waste one is no big deal.


----------



## MrsPhez

AF has just arrived at a scarily early 8 days post o. I'm glad it's here but why so early? That m/c playing tricks on me no doubt. Anyway, back at CD1, hoping my cycle is normalish this time round and will now be peeing on sticks in the not too distant future, pregnancy sticks hopefully.....


----------



## mlm115

That is early mrs Phez. Probably your body just adjusting after your mc. Hopefully this cycle will be normal and you will be using those hpts soon!


----------



## bobster

Good luck for tomorrow Jane. I think its good to book a gp appointment. I felt a bit more at ease after mine and I'm the same as you 1 scarily long af in 3.5 months. At least we both know we are not alone. It is very annoying waiting for af isn't it. 

Mrsphez, after my first mc my luteal phase was only 9 days and then the next cycle I ovulated at the right time and got pregnant again (second cp) so hopefully this cycle will straighten out for you. how long are your cycles again?

MLM- keep testing. its so exciting to get a positive isn't it! Are you doing smep?

AFM we bd'd last night but I have a feeling the first positive opk woulda been saturday but I didn't test then stupidly :dohh: . We didn't bd then either but did on the friday so might have missed it grrrr! Will try to bd tonight. Feel like we'd not done it enough for some reason :( but on a positive note the gp did tell me to wait 2-3 cycles to start trying again so might not be a bad thing if it doesn't work this cycle. It will totally suck if it doesn't though as due af on new years eve!!!


----------



## mackjess

Phez, don't fret over it too much. I know we all want our cycles to be normal, but it won't prevent us from getting preggers if our body is ready. I OV about 4 days late my last cycle and totally thought I was out because of it, but I fell pregnant. A lady in another thread was upset because she thought she was having BFP symps, then her AF started 5 days early so she was very down. The very next cycle she DID get a BFP and is now 6 weeks along and had a good first scan.

So, while it is nice to have normal cycles to figure out when to BD, it shouldn't hamper you in your TTC journey. And I think a shorter one is better than a longer one, at least you get to start at CD1 now. GL to you!


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, it sounds like you have good odds if you bd'd Friday and Sunday, don't worry about it. I remember Mackjess saying they only did it a couple of times and look at her!


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm. Really wanted to bd like crazy though after all the waiting. OH is in a sulk tonight so doesn't look like we'll be doing it tonight afterall :( I worry that it wasn't enough as stood up pretty quickly last night and felt the little blighters (sperms) come out. Hope one or two got up there though. Just feeling out already. Didn't really hav much ewcm at all either which is not like me. Usually have tonnes. Oh well another wait to see. Determined not to test early this cycle. What will be will be! Good luck for your bd'ing this week. Hope u catch your egg x


----------



## mackjess

bobster, it looks like you just got the smiley about 24 hours ago? I'd say you still have time to get one more BD in. You OV anywhere from 12-48 hours after the surge. So get to it lady!! ;)


----------



## bobster

I've tried but he's not having it :( I'm counting myself out.


----------



## GI_Jane

Chin up bobster mate. It only takes once and as mlm said, look at mackjess timings and the state she is in now LOL.
If you are out this cycle, you still have made progress in that you ovulated and that's a very positive step forward since your loss.x


----------



## bobster

Thanks to all you lovely ladies. You're right Jane ovulation is a good start I guess! Just after all this waiting I wish my oh had a higher sex drive. He's wanted it all cycle apart from now which is frustrating to say the least. He has no idea though that I'm ovulating so its not his fault. Did u test Jane?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Jane. I think its good to book a gp appointment. I felt a bit more at ease after mine and I'm the same as you 1 scarily long af in 3.5 months. At least we both know we are not alone. It is very annoying waiting for af isn't it.
> 
> Mrsphez, after my first mc my luteal phase was only 9 days and then the next cycle I ovulated at the right time and got pregnant again (second cp) so hopefully this cycle will straighten out for you. how long are your cycles again?
> 
> MLM- keep testing. its so exciting to get a positive isn't it! Are you doing smep?
> 
> AFM we bd'd last night but I have a feeling the first positive opk woulda been saturday but I didn't test then stupidly :dohh: . We didn't bd then either but did on the friday so might have missed it grrrr! Will try to bd tonight. Feel like we'd not done it enough for some reason :( but on a positive note the gp did tell me to wait 2-3 cycles to start trying again so might not be a bad thing if it doesn't work this cycle. It will totally suck if it doesn't though as due af on new years eve!!!

Cycles are long, 35-40 days is "normal".
Hope you were successful playing catch the egg!


----------



## GI_Jane

Nah haven't tested yet. I know the answer already and feeling happier the last couple days I didn't want to ruin my mood. I also took the tests from the bathroom cabinet and forget to raid my secret hiding place before i used the toilet! Will do one the morning before my GP appointment on Friday.

Is your oh out of his sulk now bobster?


----------



## bobster

just been checking the calendar again. deffo think I ov'd last cycle as my super stretchy ewcm was 14 days before my veryyyyy long af started. Just wondering if I have actually ov'd earlier as I have had hardly any ewcm this time and thats really not like me. Usually have loads!


----------



## bobster

GI_Jane said:


> Nah haven't tested yet. I know the answer already and feeling happier the last couple days I didn't want to ruin my mood. I also took the tests from the bathroom cabinet and forget to raid my secret hiding place before i used the toilet! Will do one the morning before my GP appointment on Friday.
> 
> Is your oh out of his sulk now bobster?

He's lost his mojo. Work stress is getting to him so no bd apart from the days I said and pretty sure I may have ov'd yesterday so still think I am out. Soo gutted.

I know how you feel about the tests. I try to rationalise my testing by saying its using them all up so I'm no longer able to obsess. Its like an addiction!!! But then just buy more anyway.. 

Hope you get a nice surprise on Fri. Hope the gp helps explain why af is taking her time too. It will be interesting to know if she says anything diff to my gp.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey bobster, sorry you feel that you are out. The only way you'll know for sure is in 10-14 days time but I do understand that feeling of just knowing because the signs of o are not right. I knew early on that this would not be my bfp cycle too.

I'm having some pre af changes so think she will be here any day now. Last cycle was 57 days long and I'm already at 53 days so thinking that maybe this is my new 'normal'. So because of this and half knowing what the GP would say I decided to cancel my appointment. Next cycle I am def going to use the opks and now I have an idea of my 'new' cycle length hopefully I can see if I'm actually o'ing or not.

Bobster, it's good if you think you did o last cycle, means your body is doing someting and also confirms that your luteal phase is normal at 14 days :)

I'm feeling very hopeful for next cycle and looking forward to Christmas.

Are you feeling better mlm? Did you finish your antibiotics Mackjess?

Everyone set for Christmas?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> Nah haven't tested yet. I know the answer already and feeling happier the last couple days I didn't want to ruin my mood. I also took the tests from the bathroom cabinet and forget to raid my secret hiding place before i used the toilet! Will do one the morning before my GP appointment on Friday.
> 
> Is your oh out of his sulk now bobster?
> 
> He's lost his mojo. Work stress is getting to him so no bd apart from the days I said and pretty sure I may have ov'd yesterday so still think I am out. Soo gutted.
> 
> I know how you feel about the tests. I try to rationalise my testing by saying its using them all up so I'm no longer able to obsess. Its like an addiction!!! But then just buy more anyway..
> 
> Hope you get a nice surprise on Fri. Hope the gp helps explain why af is taking her time too. It will be interesting to know if she says anything diff to my gp.Click to expand...

You never know Bobster, stranger things have happened. Are you going to have a tipple over Christmas?
On day CD3, so far it's normal,


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for reassurance gang, feeling OK about the short LP now!
On CD3, normal AF so far. Bobster you make we wonder how long it's going to go on for but I don't really care. The first AF is a milestone post mc so I'm going to enjoy Christmas. Presents are bought, just need to sort the house out before Saturday when my folks come. Luckily Dexter is at nursery Thur Fri and DH is off work so can do a proper job of it.


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez I'm sure it won't take long for you to get back to normal with your cycle. I went back to normal straight away after the first chemical. I think 2 in a row is the reason things are messed up for me so try not to worry. Glad you are feeling more relaxed. I think Christmas is a good distraction for all of us and something to look forward to. I will definitely be enjoying a tipple over Christmas. Hoping to put everything into it and getting a bit healthier in January.

Jane maybe this is just your 'normal' for now while things are straigntening out. I think your GP probably would have said the same thing as mine which was 'give your cycles time to settle down and stop trying for a while'. Mc affects everyone so differently. I have high hopes for a January bfp with you girls. 

When is everyone due to Ov in January? I'm hoping if this next af is normal (please god!) that I should be due to ov around the 20th and af/bfp due 3rd Feb. Here's hoping!

Mack are you feeling better now?
Mlm- Any signs of ovulation yet for you?


----------



## mlm115

Everyone here seems a bit more positive and relaxed, that's great! I agree that the holidays are a great distraction. 

Afm, I am feeling much better, thank you for asking. No signs of ovulation yet. 

For those of you that use preseed, do you use it internally or externally? Hope it's not tmi, but just really curious if it makes a difference.


----------



## GI_Jane

Definitely feeling happier lately :happydance: :kiss:

Haven't tried the pre-seed yet mlm, it's still in the box (that says seriously fun baby making on it!) but I was thinking I would try it internally- got to give those swimmers the best possible chance- hope it makes them survive longer in there and hopefully catch that eggy. :spermy: How do you use it Mlm?

Bobster, so based on my new even longer cycle length I won't o until first week of February (which seems like ages away!) so here's hoping for a valentines BFP 
<3 

I now have the next 2.5 weeks off work- must explain my happy mood!


----------



## mackjess

I used it internally, it comes with an applicator type thing so you can use it before you head into the bedroom. I liked that, so it wasn't so obvious to DH that we were 'trying' and he was more relaxed.

Bobster - I'm feeling pretty crummy still, but I'll take it. I think it's because I have to take progesterone. It makes me feel like I'm drunk, tired, and hungover at the same time. :) But I am done taking it the week of Jan 7th because the baby will take over hormone making. I just have to hang in there a little longer. I feel really bad because it's affecting my work. Grateful it's the holidays and a lot of people are off so I can keep up.

Glad everyone else is feeling more positive. I hope everyone is going to have a great Xmas. We have a dinner every year with our friends and that is tonight. I can't wait, and I had to take tomorrow off because I know I'll be exhausted even tho my level of effort today was turning on the crockpot this morning for the roast. DH knows I'm feeling crummy so he cleaned the house yesterday. Of course, it's not my level of clean and he didn't mop the wood floors so hopefully the guests don't mind the paw prints.

And to everyone that can still drink, PLEASE HAVE A GLASS OF WINE FOR ME!! :) I miss wine, and sometimes have to have a piece of dark chocolate with dinner because I miss the flavor of it.


----------



## GI_Jane

Af has officially started. CD1 girls :thumbup: :witch:


----------



## bobster

Wooop Jane!!!! Cd 1 means your cycle was shorter so hopefully next one will be even shorter. Plus you get af over with before Christmas! Brill!

Mackjess- Sorry you're feeling poorly. I remember feeling hungover with the first pregnancy- awful! Not long though until the 7th Jan. Enjoy your dinner tonight yum!

MLM- hope you get your bfp- we need another one on this thread! When will your af be due? You're due to ov this week right?

Jane- I'm soooo jealous that you're off for so long over Christmas! I can't wait until Friday when I have 5 days off. I'm really excited about relaxing over Christmas and eating loads. Just think girls this will be the last Christmas without the next bump/baby! How exciting!!! :xmas8:


----------



## mlm115

Glad she finally showed up Jane! Like Bobster said, maybe your cycles are shortening a little, so that's good. I'm also incredibly jealous of your long vacay, though I will be off from Saturday until after the new year which I am beyond excited about!

Mack, sorry you feel like garbage. That's great that your hubby is trying up help out though, good for him!

Bobster, I love how positive you sound that this will be the last Christmas without a bump or baby. That's such an awesome thought, I'm going to have to share it with DH tonight! : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Have any of you read the book 'taking charge of your fertility'? I'm in two minds whether to buy it or not, the reviews are very mixed.


----------



## bobster

No I haven't but heard good things. Suppose iy depends ov whether it will make u obsess more it if it will help and reassure u. For me I think it might make ny ttc obsessions worse!


----------



## bobster

Sorry I'm on phone! Had such a horrid bloaty stomach today and ovary twinges. Mack did u hav any symptoms this soon after ov?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> No I haven't but heard good things. Suppose iy depends ov whether it will make u obsess more it if it will help and reassure u. For me I think it might make ny ttc obsessions worse!

Thanks bobster, yeah I think I won't bother for now and focus on using my OPKs later this cycle.



bobster said:


> Sorry I'm on phone! Had such a horrid bloaty stomach today and ovary twinges. Mack did u hav any symptoms this soon after ov?

oh wow bobster- could this be what we hope it is?! when will you test, Christmas eve? or is that too early? or maybe this is an ovulation sign a little later than you thought?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster - I literally caught a terrible virus/fever the day after I OV, so I have no idea about symptoms like that.


----------



## nikkie122

Hello Ladies, I hope it is okay if I join this thread. I had a mc end of August when I was about 10 weeks. I bled for about 3 weeks. About 4-5 weeks later AF arrived but it lasted quite awhile and spotted a lot after. Then the following month it took 6 weeks for AF to arrive and now I am going on week 7. I am really frustrated and just want my body to go back to normal.


----------



## mlm115

Not that it really matters anymore, but at over 10 weeks post d & c my hcg is now at 6. So crazy. It only dropped from 8 to 6 in the last week!


----------



## Mallerm

Hi Ladies, I have been stalking this thread for a while now and I would love to join in. I had a missed miscarriage at 6.5 weeks (I should have been 8 weeks) at the end of October. Had a D&C and I had a very short and strange af 4 weeks later. I'm now waiting for my second post D&C af, but also hoping it won't come and I will be pregnant again. Reading this thread has helped me a lot and I am finally ready to join in, if you'll have me. :winkwink:


----------



## mlm115

Mallerm, of course you can join! You have cute dogs as your profile pic, can't say no to that! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Mallerm

I'm 13 dpo, but I think I'm feel af coming on. Your dog is super cute, btw!


----------



## GI_Jane

Welcome to nikki and Mallerm, of course you can join, plenty of room here :)

It's so frustrating all the waiting we are all doing isn't it?

Nikki and Mallerm, did your af's appear?

Mlm did you get a positive opk yet?

Bobster, any more 2ww symptoms?

No change here, still on af and with a 51 day cycle probably won't start using the opk's until about day 23 so I've a long time to wait! In the meantime desperately trying to finish painting the bathroom before the visitors at Christmas!

Mrs phez, tell us about your son, how old is he? when you got your bfp with him had you been trying a while, had you had any loss's prior to conceiving him? Does he understand what Christmas is? Is he excited about Santa?


----------



## mlm115

I think I may have ovulated Thursday, not really sure though. Should have gotten the digi opks so I wouldn't be guessing! Have had spotting since Thursday, which is strange for me. I guess I will just keep bd'ing for a while to make sure I cover my bases. 

Jane, I absolutely HATE painting! I tried to paint a small bathroom red and it turned out horribly. Had to hire a painter to fix it! Good luck, I'm sure you will do a much better job than me!

So happy and excited for Christmas, woo hoo! I'll probably put on a few pounds with all the food I plan to eat : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, sounds like you've got ovulation spotting, I've had that for the odd cycle a couple of times over the years. When I've looked it up previously it's supposedly a very good sign that you ovulated. So you are in the 2ww now with bobster :)

Painting all done and thankfully looks good, have to wait 24 hours before we can have a steamy bath or shower and oh god I feel nasty while I wait to have one! How come yours turned out bad? I don't mind painting but I hate the preparation and cleaning up after!

So if I don't manage to get on the next couple of days, have a happy holiday ladies....may the excessive eating and drinking begin! :xmas9: :xmas10: oh and apparently lots of babies are born in September thanks to all the :sex: over the Christmas and new year period!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Welcome to nikki and Mallerm, of course you can join, plenty of room here :)
> 
> It's so frustrating all the waiting we are all doing isn't it?
> 
> Nikki and Mallerm, did your af's appear?
> 
> Mlm did you get a positive opk yet?
> 
> Bobster, any more 2ww symptoms?
> 
> No change here, still on af and with a 51 day cycle probably won't start using the opk's until about day 23 so I've a long time to wait! In the meantime desperately trying to finish painting the bathroom before the visitors at Christmas!
> 
> 
> Mrs phez, tell us about your son, how old is he? when you got your bfp with him had you been trying a while, had you had any loss's prior to conceiving him? Does he understand what Christmas is? Is he excited about Santa?

Dexter is 2 next month. He was our first real attempt at making a baby and I had pcos at the time (no sign of pcos on scan 2 weeks ago) so not trying long. Christmas to him is musical, colourful, sparkly lights, family, and trying to pull all the decorations off the tree! Santa is a mystery at the moment!
Am CD6 today, AF finished yesterday so in the run-up to the big O. Who knows how long it will take though, I'm guessing a couple of weeks....lots of New Year bding coming up!!!!
Been a bit rubbish about keeping up with you all this week but want to wish you all a very happy Christmas and a bfp filled 2013!
:hugs:


----------



## nikkie122

Still no AF. I did have some spotting yesterday but that was it. Still waiting.


----------



## Mallerm

GI_Jane said:


> Welcome to nikki and Mallerm, of course you can join, plenty of room here :)
> 
> It's so frustrating all the waiting we are all doing isn't it?
> 
> Nikki and Mallerm, did your af's appear?
> 
> Mlm did you get a positive opk yet?
> 
> Bobster, any more 2ww symptoms?
> 
> No change here, still on af and with a 51 day cycle probably won't start using the opk's until about day 23 so I've a long time to wait! In the meantime desperately trying to finish painting the bathroom before the visitors at Christmas.
> 
> Mrs phez, tell us about your son, how old is he? when you got your bfp with him had you been trying a while, had you had any loss's prior to conceiving him? Does he understand what Christmas is? Is he excited about Santa?

AF showed up right on schedule on the 22nd. I freaked out a little because even though I knew it was coming, I still was hoping I would be pregnant. Its so annoying waiting and then being disappointed.


----------



## bobster

So sorry for not checking in with you ladies. Been super busy. Have tried to keep tabs on this thread on my phone but its ever so hard to reply on there. 

I'm ok. I think I'm either 7 or 8dpo today. Did a test just because I had them lying around and bfn. I'm not expecting a bfp at all as we hardly bd'd but still have a glimmer of hope that it might happen. If not though I will look forward to trying in January when I have more time to think. My friend bought a clearblue fertility monitor so we'll see if she has any luck with it and if she does I might borrow it from her or buy a cheap one from ebay.

Jane although it sucks that you got af, at least you're not in the dreaded 2ww in the run up to Christmas and New Year. Its rubbish as I know when af comes on new years eve I will be sad. You can relax now until cd 23 of course! Is that when you plan to start opk's? I think you are wise to leave them until a bit later as I was getting frustrated seeing negatives for so long and wasted a lot of them. Think I have 5 left for January.

I've had some cramps (mainly in the mornings) and twinges and my boobs are a bit sore but this is normal pre af stuff for me.

MLM thats exciting that you ovulated! Did you confirm with opk? Hope you've been more successful with bd'ing than me!

Welcome new ladies to the thread! Will try to stay more up-to-date with this thread after Christmas.

Wishing you all a FANTASTIC time this Christmas (and lots of lovely gifts of course hehe) :xmas6: 
P.S. 2013 WILL BE OUR YEAR FOR THAT LONG AWAITED BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## mlm115

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all enjoy the holiday!

I think I am 4 dpo- will have bloods drawn on Thursday so will find out Friday if I'm out this month or not.


----------



## bobster

Good luck mlm. X


----------



## mackjess

Good luck ladies. merry Christmas


----------



## nikkie122

Well AF finally started. So finally on a new cycle. Going to stay positive and hope it happens this month!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, hope you all had a lovely Christmas day yesterday with family and friends.

Good luck for Thursday Mlm, assuming you'll get your results on Friday? I will keep a look out for an update from you. At least you won't be wasting money on home pregnancy tests this month.

Bobster, sorry you think you are out. 7 or 8 dpo is still early. Think you said in the past you've got a light bfp at 11dpo so until she flows you're still in. I know the disappoinment of a bfn is hard though :hugs:

Nikki and Mallerm sorry that af came the disappointment does suck but if you have been waiting a while for her to come its also a nice feeling to start afresh.

Im on cd8 and af recently finished. Yes bobster, I will start using opk's from about day 23, even from before when I had a shorter cycle at 40 days I would ovulate at day 27 so this way I figured by starting at day 23 I will catch it if I do o early but also if I o late...only have 20 opk's so trying to figure out the best possible way to cover all the days I think I might be in with a chance.

Mrs phez, your post gives me some hope that with PCO I could still get pregnant and carry a baby to term :) thank you.

Mackjess, think you said you have a check up on 27th dec which is tomorrow so good luck- you must be nearing 12 weeks, how are you feeling?

And I like your positivity bobster that 2013 will be our year for BFPs :)


----------



## mackjess

My appt is tomorrow. I think I will be getting referred to a genetic counselor for further testing since I'm 35. those screenings should include a scan at 11-13 weeks, and if not I'll be paying for one some time around 12 weeks to make sure the bean is still good.

I made it to 10 weeks yesterday. that was a good Xmas present. other than larger and sore bbs, I still don't feel pregnant. Not that I'm detached from my baby, it's just hard to believe still, and sad because I should have found out the sex of my angel a few weeks ago. It's been a rough year, and I'm very much looking forward to 2013 and all of your Bfps.


----------



## bobster

Hope you had a lovely xmas too jane. I had a good one- stuffed myself silly though so time for diet now. So you are officially in the waiting game again (lucky you!!). So you'll be using your opks about 9th Jan? I'll be due to ovulate on the 20th so I won't be too far behind you and we can wait together.

hugs to you mackjess. Its sad when you think of milestones to your loss. I'm thinking about mine in Feb (due date) and already i'm dreading it. Its great you have this new beanie to focus on. Its funny how a lot of people don't feel pregnant. I think its more normal than you think and each pregnancy can be so different.

Did you all get some nice presents? I got a lovely Pandora bracelet off OH and some other lovely gifts.

AFM- I think i'm 9dpo today but can't be too sure. I tested today and another bfn so I just want her to come now so I can get on with next cycle. Symptoms have been mild cramps on and off since ovulation, sensitive nipps moving into boobs today, nausea (prob from all the cheese) and ovary twinges on left side. May wait to test now until 11dpo and if its bfn then I'll know for sure.


----------



## mlm115

9 dpo is still early Bobster, you're not out yet!

Afm, I thought I had ov'ed on Thursday and am now 6 dpo. Since I had light spotting thurs-sat I thought it meant I must have ov'ed then. However, I had ewcm today so took my last opk - POSITIVE! Crap. That means I haven't bd'd at all when I was supposed to. We bd'd today and will for the next 2 days I suppose. I guess what I thought might have been super early pg symptoms were actually ov symptoms.


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats on 10 weeks mackjess and I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow :hugs: any side effects from the progesterone?

Hey bobster, was your oh pleased with his iPad? Pandora bracelet sounds lovely. DH bought me a lovely dark red silk lacy short nightie :blush:

I'm feeling stuffed as well, too much eating and drinking and feeling really lethargic. Will start cutting out the simple sugars from the 1st jan! Sigh.

Will start the opk's on 9th Jan (which conincidently is also my first reflexology appointment), pleased we can wait together in jan if you don't get your BFP this cycle :flower: .

Waiting waiting :coffee:


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> 9 dpo is still early Bobster, you're not out yet!
> 
> Afm, I thought I had ov'ed on Thursday and am now 6 dpo. Since I had light spotting thurs-sat I thought it meant I must have ov'ed then. However, I had ewcm today so took my last opk - POSITIVE! Crap. That means I haven't bd'd at all when I was supposed to. We bd'd today and will for the next 2 days I suppose. I guess what I thought might have been super early pg symptoms were actually ov symptoms.

Ah crazy, at least you found out in time and hopefully you'll catch the eggy. Will you still have your bloods done on Thursday?


----------



## mackjess

Jane is right. You don't ov for 12 48 hours after your positive, so you can still catch that eggy! good job testing again.


----------



## bobster

Good luck mlm. Hope u dtd plenty! Maybe u geared up to o but didn't release the egg the first time. Welcome to the 2ww again! I got a bfn today on 10dpo. Think I'm well and truely out now :( so fed up. Hope it happens January or I think that's it for me. Feel sorry for myself today


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, do you think you almost missed ovulation because you used cheaper opk's this month- not the digital ones? Got a feeling I read you were using them this cycle- sorry if I'm wrong.

Ah bobster, sorry to hear your getting bfn, the disappointment is crap :hugs: I know this won't make you feel better but you still might not be out yet. But if you are I hope your af comes on time so you can move on to next cycle ASAP. Chin up bobster, we've got to have hope but I know how much seeing a bfn can dent our positivity. 2013 will be our year :happydance:

How was your appointment today mackjess? Did you get the referral for genetic testing? I know it's easier said than done but try not to worry, I have a good friend who got pregnant at 40 after a loss and she now has a beautiful and perfectly healthy 6 month old. :flower:


----------



## mackjess

thank you Jane, I am a bit worried about my nt scan for downs. which they should be calling to sched that for 12 weeks. today I got to hear the heartbeat so I'm being happy about that. 

I can't wait to see what 2013 brings for you ladies.


----------



## mlm115

Sorry about your bfn Bobster. Although I do agree that you're not out yet. I didn't get a bfp until 12 dpo last time. You haven't been trying long since your mc, don't give up yet!!!

Mack, so glad you got to hear the heartbeat! Did that make you feel more pregnant??


----------



## bobster

Thanks ladies. I know you're right we haven't been trying long since the mc and I felt we'd missed it straight away because of hardly an bd and lack of ewcm this month. Can't help feeling down about eminent af though :( due new years eve too which is an extra kick in the teeth. Did another test today and again bfn. Feel so resentful of all these people who get pregnant straight away. Feels so unfair.

Sorry to bring a downer to the thread.

That's great about the hb mackjess! Try not to worry too much about the genetic tests. You are far younger than a lot of mums to be now so your chance of any problems will still be slim :) 

Do you think you did enough around your second ovulation mlm?

Jane, when's your ovulation due?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, hang in there hon. I know it was devastating when I got AF after my m/c even though I didn't want to get pregnant straight away. I hope she stays away, but if not I'm sure that will make you all the more serious for next month.

MLM - yea, starting to feel a tad bit more pregnant. After we left the appt yesterday, DH asked if hearing the HB meant he could post something on FB now. I had no idea he was so eager to, but I told him no, not until the NT scan.

Feeling more prego has just made me miss my LO more, if that makes sense. I'm grateful of course, but it would have been nice talking about the gender and being able to be more excited over the holidays. Now I can't go back to the naive self I was the first time around and enjoy this as much as I should.

And I realize this Mumford and Sons song is probably about a breakup or a girl, but I really like it and have been listening to it a lot the last few days. Makes me think of the bean I miss so much, and the new one that is sticking.

**************************
**************************

"After The Storm"

And after the storm,
I run and run as the rains come
And I look up, I look up,
on my knees and out of luck,
I look up.

Night has always pushed up day
You must know life to see decay
But I won't rot, I won't rot
Not this mind and not this heart,
I won't rot.

And I took you by the hand
And we stood tall,
And remembered our own land,
What we lived for.

And there will come a time, you'll see, with no more tears.
And love will not break your heart, but dismiss your fears.
Get over your hill and see what you find there,
With grace in your heart and flowers in your hair.

And now I cling to what I knew
I saw exactly what was true
But oh no more.
That's why I hold,
That's why I hold with all I have.
That's why I hold.

And I won't die alone and be left there.
Well I guess I'll just go home,
Oh God knows where.
Because death is just so full and man so small.
Well I'm scared of what's behind and what's before.

And there will come a time, you'll see, with no more tears.
And love will not break your heart, but dismiss your fears.
Get over your hill and see what you find there,
With grace in your heart and flowers in your hair.

And there will come a time, you'll see, with no more tears.
And love will not break your heart, but dismiss your fears.
Get over your hill and see what you find there,
With grace in your heart and flowers in your hair.


----------



## bobster

Beautiful song mackjess- just checked it out on youtube. Never heard it before. 

I can see why you are thinking of your lost LO even more now. I guess its a comfort to feel that missing so much in a way though and I'm sure it will make you love and appreciate your other LO more.

I've had sporadic quite bad af cramps today so waiting patiently for her arrival now and focusing on next cycle. Me and OH are engaged and we've decided to get married this summer so that will be something else to focus on. 

Jane and mlm how are you both doing? what cd/dpo are you now?


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Beautiful song mackjess- just checked it out on youtube. Never heard it before.
> 
> I can see why you are thinking of your lost LO even more now. I guess its a comfort to feel that missing so much in a way though and I'm sure it will make you love and appreciate your other LO more.
> 
> I've had sporadic quite bad af cramps today so waiting patiently for her arrival now and focusing on next cycle. Me and OH are engaged and we've decided to get married this summer so that will be something else to focus on.
> 
> Jane and mlm how are you both doing? what cd/dpo are you now?

I need to look that song up too, I have their first album but not their second one and i'm interested to hear this song now. I thought of my lost bean on Christmas day.

Summer 2013 wedding sounds lovely bobster, congrats on setting a date and it will certainly give you something else to focus on....I bet you'll get pregnant when you least expect it and you'll have to rush to get your dress altered :hugs: Will it be a big or small affair?

I'm doing ok thanks, I'm cd 11 and depending on cycle length expect to o between 14th and 25th Jan so not been thinking too much about TTC. We did try out the pre-seed today and we liked it :blush:


----------



## mlm115

Congrats Bobster, wedding planning will definitely give you a distraction from stressing TTC. I want wedding details too! : )

Good call with the preseed Jane, it makes a huge difference for us. 

I'm 2 or 3 dpo. Got my blood taken Thursday which showed hcg at 5, which is considered negative. Strangely enough that is right about when I got the pos opk, so maybe my body needed to be "negative" in order to ovulate? Who knows. We bd'd the day I had ewcm/pos opk and the day after. Hopefully that was enough, but we shall see! DH and I have just decided to start looking for a new house so that will be my exciting distraction from TTC stress!


----------



## bobster

thanks :) looking forward to focusing on something else for a while.

Wow good news for you too! I think your bd'ing sounds spot on too. Seems logical that your body would wait for hcg to go low enough. Exciting to be in the 2ww. We really do need another bfp around here!

Are you changing houses in the same area or moving completely?


----------



## bobster

Jane Woop we'll be in our 2ww together then next time! Yay! Glad to share it with you.

It will be a small affair. We're both not the types to like a lot of attention on us and we don't want to spend much either (saving for a house atm). We're just having family on the wedding bit and then a bit party for everyone sometime after. Will wear a smart dress (something plain and simple), not a proper wedding dress. In fact we're not telling any of our friends until after the wedding so afterdo will be a few weeks after the wedding (very low key!).

I have listened to so many friends stress about weddings and spend a fortune and I don't want the pressure of it. Just want to go off and get married!


----------



## mlm115

I wanted a small wedding too. I ended up doing the big wedding thing, but I think I did it more to make everyone else happy. If you want a small wedding, go for it! It's about the 2 of you and that's all that matters. Plus you're right, weddings can be crazy expensive. Smart of you to save some $$$

I live in the Chicago suburbs and am looking only about 30 minutes away from where we currently are. Looking for our bigger, family friendly "forever" house : ).


----------



## GI_Jane

Pleased to hear your hcg is now considered negative mlm and I agree with bobster, we could use another bfp on this thread but no pressure! So now you are considered negative, will you no longer have any more blood tests? - unless you get a bfp of course?

We had a small wedding also bobster. We decided to get married and 6 weeks later we did it. We didn't want to spend 1 to 2 years planning like our friends and family had for theirs and spending money we didn't have. We wanted our wedding to be about our union and not about this one big day.

My sister spent about £15,000 on her big day and planned it over 18 months- 4 years later they were divorced (think the bank loan for the wedding had only just been paid off too!). I know it's not like that for everyone but I do think there is too much emphasis on spending a bomb.

I love house hunting Mlm, especially for your forever home that's so exciting...how many kids are you planning btw? We moved into a new place 1 year ago but its more of a stepping stone house than our forever home but I love that we chose it together and are making it ours.

Have you ladies any plans for new years eve?


----------



## bobster

Oh yes we're trying to avoid making it about everyone else. It becomes so stressful trying to please everyone and i'm a worrier about everything so I know it would be like that if we had a big wedding.

Aww thats so nice that you're able to buy a house so young. I'm from a small city in northern England which is sooo expensive. We've seen a couple of houses but been outbid on both so are renting and saving (or trying to!!!).

Does anyone else feel very bloated and fat after Christmas? I'm determined to sort myself out and lose some weight in January. I'm not fat by any means but am much bigger than my natural body weight is comfortable with. Thinking this might be hindering my ttc journey too. Trying to get oh to eat all the junk so I can't have anymore! .. just rambling now.


----------



## bobster

Oooh Jane that awful about your sister! I bet she now regrets all that money being spent. Poor her :( 

Wow you have the right idea just doing it! No messing about lol.

I think I want 3 children. OH would be happy with 2. I would like one of each, so if I have 2 girls or 2 boys I think i'll push for a 3rd. How many do you hope to have?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes definitely feeling bloated and fat after all the indulging. Feeling generally very uncomfortable. Looks like the weather is going to be raining less so oh and I can do some hiking before we go back to work on 7th jan which will hopefully jump start my metabolism.

I always wanted 4 kids but financially, sanity wise and biological clock wise I think 2 would be best for us.

I'm only 14 lbs overweight but even with the PCOS that's too much which really annoys me as I know some pretty big ladies who have got pregnant so easily and their weight was not an issue- and I mean they are big, like you can't tell they were even pregnant. Sometimes it feels like there is no justice when it's comes to TTC.

Feeling quite positive about 2013 though, I feel like by starting my diet on 1st jan, the reflexology, using opk's and pre-seed should all help in out TTC journey. 
We'll see....


----------



## mlm115

I think I want 2 kids, but think I may be like you Bobster- if I have 2 boys or 2 girls I might push for a third. 

Hope you all have a great NYE! Bring on 2013 and our bfps and our 2013 babies!!


----------



## mackjess

I'm hoping to have 2. 

And I just popped on real quick to wish everyone a wonderful new years eve. weddings and babies, 2013 is going to be awesome!


----------



## MrsPhez

Happy New Year, been offline the last week so just catching up.
NYE was fun with my hubby, CD14, you can guess what I was up to! No pos o signs really but worth a shot. Hope all your dreams true in 2013!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, happy new year! I have a good feeling about 2013.

I'm on cd14 too mrs phez but I won't o for a while yet.

Bobster did your af come? Hope it won't last for days on end like before.

Mlm, how many dpo are you, are you symptom spotting?

Mackjess, think you said 7th jan would be 12 weeks....nearly there chick :) :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

I was wondering what happened to you mrs Phez! Sounds like you'll be ready when you do get that positive opk : )

I think I'm around 6 dpo. Trying not to symptom spot cause I really don't want to get my hopes up, but it's hard. Have had a LOT of creamy cm the last 2 days which indicated a bfp for me before, however it could just be my new normal after my mc.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I was wondering what happened to you mrs Phez! Sounds like you'll be ready when you do get that positive opk : )
> 
> I think I'm around 6 dpo. Trying not to symptom spot cause I really don't want to get my hopes up, but it's hard. Have had a LOT of creamy cm the last 2 days which indicated a bfp for me before, however it could just be my new normal after my mc.

Would be a great start to the year mlm, I have my fingers crossed for you. When do you plan on testing?


----------



## mlm115

DH doesn't want me to test until Monday, but I'm not sure i can wait that long. Af is due Saturday, when I would be 10dpo (short luteal phase, yikes!) so I suppose I may as well wait to test. It's just so hard waiting!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> DH doesn't want me to test until Monday, but I'm not sure i can wait that long. Af is due Saturday, when I would be 10dpo (short luteal phase, yikes!) so I suppose I may as well wait to test. It's just so hard waiting!

Makes me laugh when our DH's say we should wait to test- I bet if they were in our bodies they would be as bad as us! Good luck with the waiting- maybe test Saturday as a compromise to DH's Monday suggestion.


----------



## mlm115

You're so right Jane, they would probably be worse than us! DH originally said to test Tuesday, Monday was his compromise haha


----------



## mlm115

Do you guys think that a test would pick up the hcg I have left in my system? My blood hcg level was at 5 six days ago


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> DH doesn't want me to test until Monday, but I'm not sure i can wait that long. Af is due Saturday, when I would be 10dpo (short luteal phase, yikes!) so I suppose I may as well wait to test. It's just so hard waiting!

Hope you get your bfp mlm! I am with you on the waiting, zzzzzzzz.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Do you guys think that a test would pick up the hcg I have left in my system? My blood hcg level was at 5 six days ago

Personally I don't think so. I think 5 would be under the detection limit for tests anyway and now you're 6 days after that.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies, happy new year! I have a good feeling about 2013.
> 
> I'm on cd14 too mrs phez but I won't o for a while yet.
> 
> Bobster did your af come? Hope it won't last for days on end like before.
> 
> Mlm, how many dpo are you, are you symptom spotting?
> 
> Mackjess, think you said 7th jan would be 12 weeks....nearly there chick :) :hugs:

I'm pretty sure I havent o'ed either Jane, OPKs halfway to positive and then fade in the afternoon, and my temp is still low. Now CD16. Was CD18 last cycle. 
Also feeling positive about the new year, bring it on!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Mlm, I agree with mrs phez on your question about picking up a hcg of 6 on a test. Even my super early Internet cheapies detect from 10 and think most other brands are 15 or 25.

Sorry you are still waiting to o mrs phez. Waiting sucks. Are you checking for Ewcm too?

This cycle will be my first using digital smiley face opk's but I won't start using them for a few days yet and will keep an eye on cm too. I'm hoping this cycle will be a little shorter than last one.

How's bobster?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Mlm, I agree with mrs phez on your question about picking up a hcg of 6 on a test. Even my super early Internet cheapies detect from 10 and think most other brands are 15 or 25.
> 
> Sorry you are still waiting to o mrs phez. Waiting sucks. Are you checking for Ewcm too?
> 
> This cycle will be my first using digital smiley face opk's but I won't start using them for a few days yet and will keep an eye on cm too. I'm hoping this cycle will be a little shorter than last one.
> 
> How's bobster?

Hiya! Had EWCM for a few days and today got an OPK line that's almost as dark as control line so o is not far away! I must have peed on 5 opk tests yesterday, crazy. Good luck with the digis, how do they work? Do they need refills?


----------



## mlm115

I caved in and tested. Bfn @ 8dpo. Boo. Feeling that I am out.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I caved in and tested. Bfn @ 8dpo. Boo. Feeling that I am out.

Sorry Mlm. It's still early though.


----------



## GI_Jane

[/QUOTE]

Hiya! Had EWCM for a few days and today got an OPK line that's almost as dark as control line so o is not far away! I must have peed on 5 opk tests yesterday, crazy. Good luck with the digis, how do they work? Do they need refills?

[/QUOTE]

They are the clearblue opk's that display a smiley face when the LH surge is detected.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> I caved in and tested. Bfn @ 8dpo. Boo. Feeling that I am out.

I didn't get my BFPs till 11 days dpo. Hang in there!


----------



## bobster

Hang in there mlm. I didn't even get a shadow at 8dpo when I was pregnant. And i studied it closely! U still hav time. Jane hi I'm ok thanks. Have you got any signs of ovulation yet? I'm on cd 3 today so af arrived right on q and is normal. I'm kinda relieved in a way as the last 1 was so weird and now hoping to ovulate as normal on cd 20. Still feeling like another pregnancy is a million miles away but going to try and relax a bit (mustang done about 10 tests before af) and just try and focus on other things for a while. How is everyone else doing? Good new year?


----------



## bobster

Jane I think the digi's might help u feel things are getting back to normal again. They did with me anyway and i'll be using them again this month. When do u plan to start them?


----------



## MrsPhez

Feeling depressed 8-( DH decided he doesnt want to try this month because we've been drinking over Christmas and he would rather a detox month). Am oving today and it feels like another loss. or another chance missed and when you're 36 it feels like a big deal. Will be ok tomorrow but today is a toughie. Hope you're all in better spirits than miseryguts here....
MLM are you testing today?


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh sorry Mrs phez, that sucks...I don't think there is ever a perfect month to TTC but we have to respect their wishes.

I've got so much other stuff on my mind at the moment that this month I could do without the stress of trying to catch the egg- hmm not sure what to do? Shall I try the digital opk's this cycle anyway or save them for next cycle when I'll hopefully have less on my plate? I had planned to start using them from Monday.

Great you had a normal af bobster- must be reassuring.

About to head out for the first jog of the year, ouch, this will hurt. I put on 4lbs over the Xmas and new year period!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry Phez, I know I had a fit once when DH denied me at the time of opportunity.

Hi to all the other ladies. I've been reading threads but haven't replied much since I was out of town. I didn't have the best reception on my phone so posting was a pain. But I'm back from a wonderful visit with my sis and her kiddos. Hope everyone had a great Xmas and New Years. Thinking of everyone with their ttc journeys and will try to stay caught up.


----------



## bobster

Mrs phez I feel your annoyance! Other half has said the same before and I got so upset :( have u been bd'ing before ovulation day? Sometimes day of o isn't always the best 1. Grr why are men so annoying sometimes! Jane, I would probably use one when u think u are o'ing to confirm and so u don't waste them or maybe try them next cycle if u want to avoid this time round. I'm very impatient so slightly biased! Welcome back mackjess hope u had a lovely Xmas and new year.


----------



## mlm115

That sucks mrs Phez. Sorry : (

Afm, I just feel that I am out this cycle. It's ok though, I've already started thinking about next cycle. I should get af this weekend. Will use preseed again, but may try a more relaxed approach to TTC next time.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh sorry Mrs phez, that sucks...I don't think there is ever a perfect month to TTC but we have to respect their wishes.
> 
> I've got so much other stuff on my mind at the moment that this month I could do without the stress of trying to catch the egg- hmm not sure what to do? Shall I try the digital opk's this cycle anyway or save them for next cycle when I'll hopefully have less on my plate? I had planned to start using them from Monday.
> 
> Great you had a normal af bobster- must be reassuring.
> 
> About to head out for the first jog of the year, ouch, this will hurt. I put on 4lbs over the Xmas and new year period!

You're right, don't want to push it. Think I'm on for a 33 day cycle this month. I find it good to know what's going on with the opks but they are only cheap ones. Don't recommend tracking if you're not trying, wish I hadn't bothered now!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mrs phez I feel your annoyance! Other half has said the same before and I got so upset :( have u been bd'ing before ovulation day? Sometimes day of o isn't always the best 1. Grr why are men so annoying sometimes! Jane, I would probably use one when u think u are o'ing to confirm and so u don't waste them or maybe try them next cycle if u want to avoid this time round. I'm very impatient so slightly biased! Welcome back mackjess hope u had a lovely Xmas and new year.

Thanks Bobster, it's a horrible feeling. Now you mention it though, there is the slimmest chance I will catch the egg after we dtd 3 times on NYE! :blush: 4-5 days pre-o :shrug:


----------



## bobster

Mlm- I hate that feeling of knowing you're out but having the slimmest hope too. Its just such a waiting game. Saying that though the month I got my bfp I tested up until 11dpo and all bfn and thought I was out that month too so you never know.

I hope if you get bfn at the weekend she comes quickly. I found planning the next cycle helped me too :)

MrsPhez, you still have a chance this cycle then! Do you think your oh will change his mind? men are funny sometimes.

Jane- have you decided what you're going to do this cycle yet? try or not to try? 

AFM- still on af. Cd 4 today and usually bleed for 6 days. I am keen to start bd'ing. Hope he wants to bd around ovulation time but knowing my luck he won't be in the mood again pah! I want to be a bit more relaxed this month too. Not using soy, any lubes or special vitamins this month. Hurry up egg!


----------



## bobster

Oh and I feel you about putting weight on over Christmas, I darent get on the scales but know I've put a lot on. I may start my diet on monday... do you girls have any plans for next time apart from trying to relax more?


----------



## GI_Jane

Part of me thinks I should leave it this month but another part of me will be disappointed if I get a bfn. So I think I will use maybe 10 of the smiley face opk's this month and leave the other 10 for next month. They were after all an experiment to see if I could use them with the PCOS.

To be honest it would be nice to have proof and reassurance that I am ovulating as I'm not entirely sure what's been going on since the mc. I've not really been having true Ewcm.

Any signs of af Mlm?

Any symptoms Mrs phez? Think mackjess said she only bd'd once 5 days before o and she still got her bfp- good luck.

Bobster, I'm hoping that the fact I'm not having 5 glasses of baileys every night like I was over Xmas will mean I will automatically lose 2lbs- I must have drunk 2 big bottles to myself! Its so creamy but tastes so good! Think I might try weight watchers online, it's a £32 one off payment for 3 months.

How are the wedding plans coming along, any progress or thoughts?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Part of me thinks I should leave it this month but another part of me will be disappointed if I get a bfn. So I think I will use maybe 10 of the smiley face opk's this month and leave the other 10 for next month. They were after all an experiment to see if I could use them with the PCOS.
> 
> To be honest it would be nice to have proof and reassurance that I am ovulating as I'm not entirely sure what's been going on since the mc. I've not really been having true Ewcm.
> 
> Any signs of af Mlm?
> 
> Any symptoms Mrs phez? Think mackjess said she only bd'd once 5 days before o and she still got her bfp- good luck.
> 
> Bobster, I'm hoping that the fact I'm not having 5 glasses of baileys every night like I was over Xmas will mean I will automatically lose 2lbs- I must have drunk 2 big bottles to myself! Its so creamy but tastes so good! Think I might try weight watchers online, it's a £32 one off payment for 3 months.
> 
> How are the wedding plans coming along, any progress or thoughts?

No symptoms, tbh I don't even know for certain I did ov as my bbt hasn't risen yet which is a bit scary but it's only been 2 days since pos opk. Hopefully tomorrow morning I'll see the rise.
I'm feeling a bit chunky so took my bike for new tyres and been out twice since. This month I will mostly be staying healthy, not going to take any supplements except folic acid as we eat pretty well. If I get a bfp I will take the full on pre-natals.


----------



## mlm115

No af yet, but am having cramps that feel like she's on her way. I'll take a hpt today if she doesn't show by the time I'm done grocery shopping. I don't have any hpts in the house because I would have used them up already, i have no self control haha


----------



## mlm115

Bfn. Hope af starts soon!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Bfn. Hope af starts soon!

Onwards to next cycle :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Keep positive. Your body isn't ready yet. Fingers crossed for next cycle and a quick af x


----------



## bobster

Been thinking about coffee and whether that's effecting ttc. Read that it can reduce fertility by a quarter! Coffee is my vice, I prob have about 4-5 cups a day. May switch to decaff now!


----------



## MrsPhez

Sorry Mlm, hope myou're feeling ok....
So my "pos" OPK on Friday was actually not pos, my BBT remains low this morning 3 days later 8-( So no ov for me yet. Just did another OPK and it looks close to control line again! Gah! Now looking at 35+ day cycle, oh this sounds too familiar for my liking. Rather that than no ov though....
Anyway, I'm also thinking about reducing my coffee intake, I have 2 espressos and a cup of tea every day at the moment which is a bit too much but I do love my coffee.
Have a good Monday ladies


----------



## bobster

Hmm I'm on coffee no. 4 as I type this. Maybe will try around o week. Mrs phez that's weird. Could u be nearing o? What happens with temps usually in run up to o?its a good job u temp as u may hav never known. How are u mlm? Jane hav u decided whether you'll use opk's this cycle yet? X


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Hmm I'm on coffee no. 4 as I type this. Maybe will try around o week. Mrs phez that's weird. Could u be nearing o? What happens with temps usually in run up to o?its a good job u temp as u may hav never known. How are u mlm? Jane hav u decided whether you'll use opk's this cycle yet? X

Yes bit weird isn't it? I think I must be nearing O now. My temps are consistent in the mornings around 97.0 F. There hasn't been much change and no dip that I can see. Just ordered more cheapie OPKs!
My cycle before AF was 35-42 days long so perhaps I have just gone back to my version of normal which would mean I o before next Monday at the latest. On the plus side we've been quite healthy, perhaps DH will be up for it now??!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Evening ladies,

Mrs phez, That's the great thing about temping and it's free but I don't have the discipline for it. I hope your DH will come round to your way of thinking when you do o :happydance:

So I'm excited because I used an opk! I'm so sad aren't I! Haven't POAS for a while so was excited.....I didn't get a smiley face which is great because I didn't think I would be o'ing yet but with the PCOS you can get false positives so to see a negative was great and I hope indicates that opk's will work for me :)

Bobster, Yes, I've def heard about avoiding caffeine, 1 or 2 cups a day are ok but I would switch to decaf. I only drink tea but a lot of it and have been doing decaf for about 6 months now and I'm used to it.....the downside is there is caffeine in chocolate (a little is ok though).

Mackjess, is today 12 weeks for you? :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

Good news with the OPK Jane. I hope they work out for you.

12 weeks tomorrow!! And also the last week I have to take progesterone, thank goodness. Trying to work when I'm almost in a coma totally blows. I almost had a stroke today because I thought all the reports I'd worked on from home were gone and days of work was just POOF. Turns out I was having a moment because I'm working on DECEMBER reports, and I was looking for a folder named January. I was literally freaking out for a good half hour. I always do reports for the previous month, same way for 2 1/2 years....can you say dingbat??


----------



## mlm115

That's strange mrs Phez. Makes me wonder if I actually ovulated or not after my pos opks. I'm definitely too lazy/forgetful to temp though!

Hope those opks work for you Jane! I think the digital ones would have to work better for you than the other kind with your pcos. 

I personally HATE coffee, so that is not a problem for me. Good luck to the rest of you that are giving it up though. I actually don't drink anything with caffeine and don't seem to miss it. Haven't had it in years. 

Afm, no af yet, but thinking she should come by tomorrow based on when I ovulated.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Good news with the OPK Jane. I hope they work out for you.
> 
> 12 weeks tomorrow!! And also the last week I have to take progesterone, thank goodness. Trying to work when I'm almost in a coma totally blows. I almost had a stroke today because I thought all the reports I'd worked on from home were gone and days of work was just POOF. Turns out I was having a moment because I'm working on DECEMBER reports, and I was looking for a folder named January. I was literally freaking out for a good half hour. I always do reports for the previous month, same way for 2 1/2 years....can you say dingbat??

Haha, this must be what they call having a 'baby brain' when your pregnant, do they say that in the states?
Did you ever think you would reach 12 weeks? You give me hope :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> That's strange mrs Phez. Makes me wonder if I actually ovulated or not after my pos opks. I'm definitely too lazy/forgetful to temp though!
> 
> Hope those opks work for you Jane! I think the digital ones would have to work better for you than the other kind with your pcos.
> 
> I personally HATE coffee, so that is not a problem for me. Good luck to the rest of you that are giving it up though. I actually don't drink anything with caffeine and don't seem to miss it. Haven't had it in years.
> 
> Afm, no af yet, but thinking she should come by tomorrow based on when I ovulated.

I totally hate coffee too, but I do drink a lot of tea which thankfully isn't as caffeinated but I did make the switch to decaf tea. I rarely drink any soda so hopefully my caffeine intake is not too bad.

Yes I don't think I would get on with the non-digital opk's.

Hope af comes soon Mlm. Do you think you'll do the digital opk's next cycle since this month it was a bit tricky telling what was a positive with the cheapies?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Mrs phez, That's the great thing about temping and it's free but I don't have the discipline for it. I hope your DH will come round to your way of thinking when you do o :happydance:
> 
> So I'm excited because I used an opk! I'm so sad aren't I! Haven't POAS for a while so was excited.....I didn't get a smiley face which is great because I didn't think I would be o'ing yet but with the PCOS you can get false positives so to see a negative was great and I hope indicates that opk's will work for me :)
> 
> Bobster, Yes, I've def heard about avoiding caffeine, 1 or 2 cups a day are ok but I would switch to decaf. I only drink tea but a lot of it and have been doing decaf for about 6 months now and I'm used to it.....the downside is caffeine in chocolate (a little is ok though).
> 
> Mackjess, is today 12 weeks for you? :happydance:

Those sticks sound good! I fear the same thing (after having PCO before my son) and the false positives but my scan in December said there was no evidence of PCO. Guess I'm just weird! OPKs today were high and low but not positive enough to make me think it's gonna happen tomorrow. 
Caffeine withdrawal headaches are not good, slow weaning might be best!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> That's strange mrs Phez. Makes me wonder if I actually ovulated or not after my pos opks. I'm definitely too lazy/forgetful to temp though!
> 
> Hope those opks work for you Jane! I think the digital ones would have to work better for you than the other kind with your pcos.
> 
> I personally HATE coffee, so that is not a problem for me. Good luck to the rest of you that are giving it up though. I actually don't drink anything with caffeine and don't seem to miss it. Haven't had it in years.
> 
> Afm, no af yet, but thinking she should come by tomorrow based on when I ovulated.

Mlm, don't worry, I'm an exception to the rule so I'm sure you did o. Temping for me is fun (I'm a science geek) so I get my kicks from plotting graphs :haha:


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> Good news with the OPK Jane. I hope they work out for you.
> 
> 12 weeks tomorrow!! And also the last week I have to take progesterone, thank goodness. Trying to work when I'm almost in a coma totally blows. I almost had a stroke today because I thought all the reports I'd worked on from home were gone and days of work was just POOF. Turns out I was having a moment because I'm working on DECEMBER reports, and I was looking for a folder named January. I was literally freaking out for a good half hour. I always do reports for the previous month, same way for 2 1/2 years....can you say dingbat??
> 
> Haha, this must be what they call having a 'baby brain' when your pregnant, do they say that in the states?
> Did you ever think you would reach 12 weeks? You give me hope :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes, that was a big time baby brain moment! And I didn't think I'd make it to the first scan to see the heartbeat. 12 weeks feels miraculous and I'm actually more hopeful myself.


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> That's strange mrs Phez. Makes me wonder if I actually ovulated or not after my pos opks. I'm definitely too lazy/forgetful to temp though!
> 
> Hope those opks work for you Jane! I think the digital ones would have to work better for you than the other kind with your pcos.
> 
> I personally HATE coffee, so that is not a problem for me. Good luck to the rest of you that are giving it up though. I actually don't drink anything with caffeine and don't seem to miss it. Haven't had it in years.
> 
> Afm, no af yet, but thinking she should come by tomorrow based on when I ovulated.
> 
> I totally hate coffee too, but I do drink a lot of tea which thankfully isn't as caffeinated but I did make the switch to decaf tea. I rarely drink any soda so hopefully my caffeine intake is not too bad.
> 
> Yes I don't think I would get on with the non-digital opk's.
> 
> Hope af comes soon Mlm. Do you think you'll do the digital opk's next cycle since this month it was a bit tricky telling what was a positive with the cheapies?Click to expand...

I think I'm not going to use opks this cycle. I only get ewcm the one day I get a true positive opk, so I usually know its going to be positive before I even see the result. This cycle was just strange cause I ovulated 5 days later than normal.


----------



## mlm115

Jess!!! 12 weeks is awesome!! You give me hope/motivation too.


----------



## MrsPhez

Yes, Mackjess, it gives us hope of getting to the other side! Congrats on passing the 12 week mark!
My BBT rose this morning at last, 3 days after the first OPK was positive. No idea when I actually o'ed, EWCM disappeared sooner than my temp went up but would day CD20-21 which sounds good for me.
Now to hope my LP is more than 9 days this time! There's always something to move on to next, my philosophy is always to look forward. Like I never think about where I would be in my pregnancy if the loss hadnt happened. Everything happens for a reason.......
Happy Tuesday ladies!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mrs phez, you saying that your most recent scan showed no PCO got me thinking so I looked up to see if pregnancy can reverse PCO/S and there appears to be evidence that it can for a time after the pregnancy has finished. Didn't spend too long looking in to it but that's positive news for making #2. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Mrs phez, you saying that your most recent scan showed no PCO got me thinking so I looked up to see if pregnancy can reverse PCO/S and there appears to be evidence that it can for a time after the pregnancy has finished. Didn't spend too long looking in to it but that's positive news for making #2. :thumbup:

Sure is! I'm hoping those cysts don't return for a while. Although it would be quite nice to go back to 3 monthly cycles when I'm done having kids! Hope I'm not tempting fate saying that!
So I saw someone post a link to the peeonastick.com website on another thread. Fascinating stuff. It seems there is a window of 4.5 days between positive OPK testing and temp increase, this was good to find out after my recent concerns.
Are you OPK testing Jane, you did one this month, right, just to see...


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> Mrs phez, you saying that your most recent scan showed no PCO got me thinking so I looked up to see if pregnancy can reverse PCO/S and there appears to be evidence that it can for a time after the pregnancy has finished. Didn't spend too long looking in to it but that's positive news for making #2. :thumbup:
> 
> Sure is! I'm hoping those cysts don't return for a while. Although it would be quite nice to go back to 3 monthly cycles when I'm done having kids! Hope I'm not tempting fate saying that!
> So I saw someone post a link to the peeonastick.com website on another thread. Fascinating stuff. It seems there is a window of 4.5 days between positive OPK testing and temp increase, this was good to find out after my recent concerns.
> Are you OPK testing Jane, you did one this month, right, just to see...Click to expand...

Yep, I did one just to see and that was cd20 for me. I think I will o between cd27 and cd38 so I will do them everyday from a couple days time in the hope of catching it. So I'm definitely trying this cycle but putting less pressure on myself.

Had my first reflexology session today, hope it helps balance out my hormones a bit. The lady said if i keep going, in 4-6 months time she thinks my cycles will be closer to 30 days....but obviously she wants my repeat custom!

How we all feeling? Bobster did af finish? You and I might be in the 2ww together :hugs: did you get af yet Mlm?


----------



## mlm115

How did you like the reflexology Jane? 

Af just came today. It seems like my luteal phase is pretty consistent, since I ovulated exactly 2 weeks ago. I guess that's good to know.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> How did you like the reflexology Jane?
> 
> Af just came today. It seems like my luteal phase is pretty consistent, since I ovulated exactly 2 weeks ago. I guess that's good to know.

That's reassuring mlm! I hope for 14 days LP this time.
I just looked into natural ways to increase progesterone after my short LP last month and vit C was something that was mentioned so I'm taking that with folic acid now.


----------



## MrsPhez

Got a huge temp rise this morning, full degree above my pre-o temps :thumbup: Got there eventually!
Jane, reflexology sounds interesting, I hope things settle earlier than 4-6 months! If she gets you sorted, you'd carry on going anyway wouldnt you? Would you still go when you get your bfp?


----------



## bobster

Mlm thats great that you've got a healthy luteal phase. Mines been 14 days too apart from first one after mc which was 9. You have short cycles too so hopefully you won't have to wait long until your next 2ww. 

MrsPhez thats great that you've ovulated! Exciting, Did you manage to jump OH enough? 

Jane- which cd are you on now? My af finished, it was completely normal for me which was refreshing after all that cycle craziness after cp! I'm cd 8 and usually o on cd 20 so still have a way to go yet until predicted ovulation (around 21st Jan). Fingers crossed but I'm thinking like you this cycle- going to try and relax as much as possible. Me and OH are hardly bd'ing at the moment so it may take a while to catch on and I don't want to force it again as I get so stressed.

I was thinking of trying reflexology- how often are you having it? Is it expensive? If it works for you I might have a go.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mlm thats great that you've got a healthy luteal phase. Mines been 14 days too apart from first one after mc which was 9. You have short cycles too so hopefully you won't have to wait long until your next 2ww.
> 
> MrsPhez thats great that you've ovulated! Exciting, Did you manage to jump OH enough?
> 
> Jane- which cd are you on now? My af finished, it was completely normal for me which was refreshing after all that cycle craziness after cp! I'm cd 8 and usually o on cd 20 so still have a way to go yet until predicted ovulation (around 21st Jan). Fingers crossed but I'm thinking like you this cycle- going to try and relax as much as possible. Me and OH are hardly bd'ing at the moment so it may take a while to catch on and I don't want to force it again as I get so stressed.
> I was thinking of trying reflexology- how often are you having it? Is it expensive? If it works for you I might have a go.



Ha, no he wasnt up for it this month but I think with good reason (unhealthy December) he has the patience of a saint unlike me! DTD 4 days prior x3 so you never know! Not feeling pregnant though (with my first pregnancy, symptoms were constipation and unbelievable tiredness).
Now having a healthy January so if he refuses next time I will be stressed too! He's trying to give up cigarettes so things are a little strained and he keeps delaying but he's promised by the end of January. I'll believe it when I see it! I hope he does, our little boy will start picking up on it soon enough and I don't want that to happen.
Encouraging aboput your LP after your 9 dayer, really hope I will be in the same position.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Yes I did like the reflexology thanks. bobster for an hour it is £35. She said ideally I should have it done weekly but she only comes to my work place every other week and since its on site it's convenient for me to do it in my lunch hour. She's also qualified in pregnancy massage! So if I do get a bfp I would still like to go and get some relaxation of some kind. 

Bobster I am cd 23 and have negative opk's so far. I'm planning plenty of bd'ing at the weekend with pre-seed to help them swimmers stick around a bit longer for when I do o which I think will during next week.

Mrs phez, yey, for your temp rise.

Bobster, will you SMEP this cycle?

Mlm, pleased you got your LP of 14 days, one less thing to worry about :happydance:

Do you guys believe in fortune tellers? A few years ago I had my future read and he said I will have miscarriages. Well obviously that did come true but I distinctly remember him saying it in the plural and I've only had one mc so far...so as much as I feel hopeful that I will get a bfp again I can't picture me holding my baby in my arms. Me and oh talked about Ivf the other day (should it ever be decided that we need it) and we decided we wouldn't put ourselves through it. 

How far would you go to TTC, would you consider Ivf or adopting or do you just not think about it?

Sorry, I've posted far too much...time for dinner.


----------



## mlm115

I had a psychic tell me once that I needed to take self defense classes- haven't found out why yet! I hope miscarriages (plural) is not in your future. I've thought about "what if" scenarios (ivf, adoption, etc) but haven't really gone deep into it. I'm still positive it will happen soon. I guess I won't be able to make that decision unless I have to.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Yes I did like the reflexology thanks. bobster for an hour it is £35. She said ideally I should have it done weekly but she only comes to my work place every other week and since its on site it's convenient for me to do it in my lunch hour. She's also qualified in pregnancy massage! So if I do get a bfp I would still like to go and get some relaxation of some kind.
> 
> Bobster I am cd 23 and have negative opk's so far. I'm planning plenty of bd'ing at the weekend with pre-seed to help them swimmers stick around a bit longer for when I do o which I think will during next week.
> 
> Mrs phez, yey, for your temp rise.
> 
> Bobster, will you SMEP this cycle?
> 
> Mlm, pleased you got your LP of 14 days, one less thing to worry about :happydance:
> 
> Do you guys believe in fortune tellers? A few years ago I had my future read and he said I will have miscarriages. Well obviously that did come true but I distinctly remember him saying it in the plural and I've only had one mc so far...so as much as I feel hopeful that I will get a bfp again I can't picture me holding my baby in my arms. Me and oh talked about Ivf the other day (should it ever be decided that we need it) and we decided we wouldn't put ourselves through it.
> 
> How far would you go to TTC, would you consider Ivf or adopting or do you just not think about it?
> 
> Sorry, I've posted far too much...time for dinner.

Jane, it's all a load of mumbo jumbo if you ask me (science geek here again). Anyone could predict that as m/c is so common so I wouldnt worry about it.
I am lucky to have one son so IVF would not be something we would pursue but I love the idea of giving a child a much needed home through adoption if we couldnt have another, from a war torn country perhaps. Brangelina style, only not so many!


----------



## GI_Jane

Think I'm having o twinges but no positive opk yet...is that possible? Or maybe I missed the surge....no Ewcm though....hmm will see what the next few days bring.


----------



## mlm115

I think it's possible Jane. Maybe means your about to ovulate. I had ovulation symptoms starting 6 days before I actually ovulated.


----------



## bobster

Me too I always have them in the week upto O. In fact thought I had some yesterday but too early. Do opk's when you have a change in discharge if you don't want to waste them. Keep us posted :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Go for it Jane! 
Think I'm 7DPO today. If I'm preggers it would be an actual miracle. Getting some af like pains now and my chin broke out yesterday which usually indicates AF is not far away. Hoping it's just progesterone related. Luckily my temp is still high and showing no sign of dropping just yet (not triphasic yet!)


----------



## mackjess

fx for you phez.

Jane, I prescribe some sexy undies and bd'ing for you!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> fx for you phez.
> 
> Jane, I prescribe some sexy undies and bd'ing for you!

Hey Mackjess! How are you feeling? Have you got a little bump now?
The ladies on here mentioned you conceived after bding 5 days before o, is that right? (Not that I don't trust them, just want to hear it from the horses mouth so to speak). Hope you're enjoying pregnancy!


----------



## GI_Jane

GI_Jane said:


> Think I'm having o twinges but no positive opk yet...is that possible? Or maybe I missed the surge....no Ewcm though....hmm will see what the next few days bring.




mackjess said:


> fx for you phez.
> 
> Jane, I prescribe some sexy undies and bd'ing for you!

Thanks ladies, I'm planning on doing just that using some pre-seed :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Yay bd as much as possible now Jane. We need another bfp on this thread!!!


----------



## bobster

God I sounded really bossy then sorry! ....But get to it lady!


----------



## mackjess

MrsPhez said:


> mackjess said:
> 
> 
> fx for you phez.
> 
> Jane, I prescribe some sexy undies and bd'ing for you!
> 
> Hey Mackjess! How are you feeling? Have you got a little bump now?
> The ladies on here mentioned you conceived after bding 5 days before o, is that right? (Not that I don't trust them, just want to hear it from the horses mouth so to speak). Hope you're enjoying pregnancy!Click to expand...

It's true. It was at least 3-5 days, both times! When I got pregnant in August my DH went out of town on a biz trip the day of my window, like 5 days before I OV which was good because I was trying NOT to that month. He has some super swimmers or something. :shrug:
In October it may have been about 4 days before. We were trying that time and I used preseed as well.


----------



## GI_Jane

Are your temps still high mrs phez? After you o, what point will they drop if you are not pregnant?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Are your temps still high mrs phez? After you o, what point will they drop if you are not pregnant?

Hiya! Yes they are high still, in fact there was a little jump of about 0.25 this morning but I'm not reading anything into it. My last LP after mc was only 9 days and it started falling from day 6 or something. Hope to get to at least 10days this time before the crash! Wasnt temping before so not sure what to expect tbh. I'm 8DPO today.
Been so good to be healthy this week, fast walking every day, diet, vits, no alcohol...still on the caffeine though, it's my only vice!
How are the opks coming along, any signs of o yet?


----------



## bobster

Oh mrsphez, your luteal phase is looking like its going to be much better this cycle so thats great! How are you feeling about this cycle? well done on the healthy lifestyle this week, I'm trying to eat better too but failing on the exercise and the caffeine a bit. 

Jane how are you doing? Any ewcm yet? 

I have 7 days until ovulation. Noticed my cm is increased now which is good. Don't know what to do about bd'ing this cycle as we bd'd a lot in the run up to o last cycle but then oh got tired and didn't want it on o itself so I'm wondering whether I should put off bd'ing until a couple of days before o this cycle and then try to seduce oh on o itself. What are you planning with bd'ing jane?

Its so hard to know as ph might be stressed etc around o time he's like a hormonal teenager at times (he's stopped smoking for new year). 

Mrsphez, when do you plan to test?

How's mlm and Mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Jane, I'm going to O on sunday I think (next week) so we'll be in 2ww together this cycle yippeeee!


----------



## mlm115

Hello ladies! I'm in the boring phase of my cycle right now. I'm on cd 5, seems like af is finishing today. I'm not going to use opks this month as I think I can figure it out without them. We'll see how that goes. Of the 4 months total weve TTC, I've ovulated on cd 17, 14, 16, & 19, so I still have a lot of time left. Will try to bd about every other day starting on cd 8. Definitely getting some presseed too! 

When will you test mrs Phez? Good luck!

Jane and Bobster, hope you catch your eggys!! Go girls go!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Well done on the healthy eating Mrs Phez and bobster. I've been doing better also this week and did a run Saturday morning but I need to be more consistent with the exercise- no alcohol since new year eve either. I did just bake some oat and blueberry cookies though- yum yum.

Sounds like your luteal phase will be longer this month Mrs Phez, but lets hope your temperatures stay raised and you get your BFP.

Opks are still negative and no ewcm but we have been baby dancing as its the weekend and tend to bd more then anyway. But I will be extra vigilant during the week and try and get it in a couple of times in addition to when cm and opk indicate to. But like you bobster I don't want to over do it just incase we lose interest by the time I do actually O.

I read a post about someone who got her OH to do it in a cup everyday and she would inseminate herself and got her BFP that way. Less hassle if you are too tired to do it! I might bring it up in conversation with dh and see what his views are!!

I feel like I'm doing everything I can this cycle with the OPKS, reflexology and pre-seed. Lets hope it makes a difference.

It will be great to have your company during the 2ww bobster :thumbup:


----------



## bobster

Oh my gosh, not sure I would want to inseminate myself... could be messy! 

Although would be handy when we're both tired and lack of sex drive!

Hmmmmmmmmm...

I have some ewcm (just a smidge) and deffo increased general cm... I'm glad you are feeling positive about this cycle Jane. One of us surely has to get a bfp out of sheer chance surely!


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh my God, that's so unromantic (*****ing into a cup that is). But TTC is isn't it?! I find anyway.....maybe it's just me!
I am probably going to test in 3 days time, so Wednesday. With both my prev BFPs it was 11DPO both times, hope it's lucky for me this time. Think there's a 10% chance if you DTD 5 days before O, and with my age a factor as well, the odds are even slimmer. If my temps drop I prob won't test......
Just been to out of hours GP with our boy who has a horrid chest infection and is struggling to breathe. Could be asthmatic but too early to diagnose. Up all night with him so I'm shattered. Tempted by chocolate...
Good luck Jane and Bobster in your 2WWs, I'll be rooting for you! Mlm, won't be long till you get to a more "exciting" day so to speak. Amazing how much patience we are required to have during this process, and that's before pregnancy!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Oh my gosh, not sure I would want to inseminate myself... could be messy!
> 
> Although would be handy when we're both tired and lack of sex drive!
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm...
> 
> I have some ewcm (just a smidge) and deffo increased general cm... I'm glad you are feeling positive about this cycle Jane. One of us surely has to get a bfp out of sheer chance surely!

I agree, one of us is due a bfp just by chance as you say. Still no opk smiley face yet :growlmad:


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh today is cd27, this was my usual o day before the loss. It's taking so long to get back to normal, the loss was in September, sigh.

Did you see that the royal baby is due in July?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh today is cd27, this was my usual o day before the loss. It's taking so long to get back to normal, the loss was in September, sigh.
> 
> Did you see that the royal baby is due in July?

No I didn't see that yet. It's hard watching her go thru her pregnancy when I would have been (was due in June). I have moved on but that reminder will be there forever.....good luck to them both tho, seem lovely couple.
Hope it wont be too long till you o now Jane :hugs:


----------



## nikkie122

It seems to be taking me awhile to get back to normal as well. Makes it hard to see so many people (famous) pregnant. Expecially when they are due around the time that I was suppose to.


----------



## MrsPhez

nikkie122 said:


> It seems to be taking me awhile to get back to normal as well. Makes it hard to see so many people (famous) pregnant. Expecially when they are due around the time that I was suppose to.

Hi Nikkie,
Yes there do seem to be pregnant clebs everywhere you look. And lots with twins due to. Think I'm turning a little bit green!
Hope you level out soon. Took me 7.5 weeks before I got a "proper" AF but had 2 days of brown spotting half way.


----------



## bobster

Jane, don't worry you will o, just try and continue with opk's. It can take a while to settle for some people (most of us on here included). Your cycles have been a bit longer but getting shorter with each one so if you last cycle was about 50 days your o might not be until cd 36.... how long was your last cycle again? Hopefully it will be even shorter still so it brings your O forward a bit. 

What a pain being a woman is. I agree that ttc is about the most unromantic thing ever. I'm struggling to even enjoy sex at the moment just because I know its for a purpose rather than just relaxing. I think this is rubbing off on OH too as we tried to do it yesterday and he couldn't even get a proper erection, it was soft. He said he feels anxious about performance etc. Just seems a hopeless cause atm. 

I got a negative smiley today too, think I will probably O around friday/saturday/sunday. I'm feeling maybe I need some time out from ttc. MrsPhez good luck for testing tomorrow, we're all rooting for you!!!


----------



## bobster

Jane do you have the snow yet? Its sooo pretty here!


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks Bosbter. I tested to day 10DPO BFN, no surpirise really. Having vivid dreams, extra CM and v tired. At least if at I'm not pregnant I know that are these are just LP signs from progesterone and not preg symptoms.....
Will keep you posted. Sorry got to go......


----------



## bobster

Good luck. 10dpo still early but you're right, progesterone can mimmick pregnancy very well! We'll all get there in the end girls.


----------



## nikkie122

Good luck everyone!! Hoping my cycle is getting back to normal.. Still testing with OPK's but no positive. I think I should have started testing earlier. Im afried I might have already ovulated.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Good luck. 10dpo still early but you're right, progesterone can mimmick pregnancy very well! We'll all get there in the end girls.

Yes we will! Good news today on 10DPO is my temp is still high, not reduced at all. Good news for the old LP this cycle.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Yes, we had snow yesterday bobster but it didn't accumulate, none today though-saw Yorkshire on the news had a lot. More predicted at the end of the week. Bloody cold though. You guys up north always get it worse then us in the south. Where do you live mrs phez?

Yep still no smiley face opk or change in cm but it could still be a week away yet. Previous cycles were 57 days and most recent 51 so i'm hoping this cycle will be a little shorter too. I've still got 13 digital opk's left and I'm just going to use as many as I need if it means I get my bfp this cycle rather than trying to save some for next month. Just to have proof I am actually ovulating will be nice too!

Bobster, I'm sorry to hear about your oh. We haven't done it since the weekend and I've not been talking to him about TTC so hope he won't feel pressured. It's really difficult isn't it, not sure what to suggest.

Mrs phez, that's great about your temps, will you keep testing or just see if af comes in the next few days?

How are you doing Mlm?

I had a dream last night I had a baby and I was kneeling over her on the floor and I said "I really love you and I barely know you yet". I woke up happy and content (even though my alarm said it was 05.45). :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

I really feel for Khloe khardashian. Can't be easy when both your sisters are either pregnant or have babies. Apparently she's been trying for 3 years. Just goes to show that even with all their money, and I bet she's seen a few fertility experts, she still can't get pregnant.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Yes, we had snow yesterday bobster but it didn't accumulate, none today though-saw Yorkshire on the news had a lot. More predicted at the end of the week. Bloody cold though. You guys up north always get it worse then us in the south. Where do you live mrs phez?
> 
> Yep still no smiley face opk or change in cm but it could still be a week away yet. Previous cycles were 57 days and most recent 51 so i'm hoping this cycle will be a little shorter too. I've still got 13 digital opk's left and I'm just going to use as many as I need if it means I get my bfp this cycle rather than trying to save some for next month. Just to have proof I am actually ovulating will be nice too!
> 
> Bobster, I'm sorry to hear about your oh. We haven't done it since the weekend and I've not been talking to him about TTC so hope he won't feel pressured. It's really difficult isn't it, not sure what to suggest.
> 
> Mrs phez, that's great about your temps, will you keep testing or just see if af comes in the next few days?
> 
> How are you doing Mlm?
> 
> I had a dream last night I had a baby and I was kneeling over her on the floor and I said "I really love you and I barely know you yet". I woke up happy and content (even though my alarm said it was 05.45). :flower:

What a lovely dream! Last night I dreamt about my old workplace where someone I knew (who's 50ish, I called her dragon lady rather immaturely) had a baby! And it was the ugliest thing I've ever seen. Damn progesterone!
I live in Norfolk, we've had a shedload of snow today. Took the little man on his sledge for first time. Also had a mahoosive row with DH. A mixed day for sure.
Hope your eggie hurries up Jane, I know how frustrating long cycles are.
Bobster, I've been with DH for 12 years so can understand how hard TTC is and finding the moment. Get drunk? Hardly the healthy option but at least you can forget your hangups and get a bit reckless? It is tough, take a break if you need to and if it helps your relationship in the long run.


----------



## MrsPhez

AF came today 8-(. Took my temp this morning which was visibly lower and got that feeling.....so again a maximum 11 day LP, probably 10. Not happy. If I go to the doctor they will fob me off and ask me to wait another 2 miscarriages but perhaps if they are reasonable they will take Day 21 bloods from me next month to see what my prog levels are. Sorry, bit miffed today....at least it's not something that cant be easily resolved. I wonder if my cyst is involved in some way.....


----------



## bobster

Mrsphez sorry to read your last post. You are right its not unreasonable to expect day 21 tests if it will give you some reassurance. I don't know much about it but I thought an 11dpo day lp was still ok though. Maybe ask around on here. You may need progesterone supps next time. Sorry to heat you've rowed with oh. We bd'd yest but unsure if ovulating yet as its still a little early. Any updates from u Jane? X


----------



## bobster

Jane what a lovely dream. I hav a good feeling for you this cycle. If your cycle is a bit shorter it may mean you o within the week so keep testing! I was getting sick of seeing o all the time so when I got my smiley it made me soo happy to know I was actually ovulating again. I bought some more digi's today as only hav 3 left from old box. Just started testing yest. We managed to do it yest too but think I'm gunna wait now until I get my smiley. I managed to seduce him by sending him a kinky pic while he was at work so if u get stuck girls try that! ;)


----------



## mlm115

Sorry mrs Phez : ( Hopefully your doc will help you with the tests you want done. 

I'm on cd 8. Trying to be more relaxed, so have been on here a bit less to keep my obsession at bay. No opks for me this cycle, Ahhh!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Jane what a lovely dream. I hav a good feeling for you this cycle. If your cycle is a bit shorter it may mean you o within the week so keep testing! I was getting sick of seeing o all the time so when I got my smiley it made me soo happy to know I was actually ovulating again. I bought some more digi's today as only hav 3 left from old box. Just started testing yest. We managed to do it yest too but think I'm gunna wait now until I get my smiley. I managed to seduce him by sending him a kinky pic while he was at work so if u get stuck girls try that! ;)

Haha bobster, these men are suckers! Pleased it worked for you :thumbup:

No news for me...ive got a feeling I will see a smiley face this weekend but will keep testing everyday until I do! Looking forward to seeing it.

Sorry mrs phez. I don't know much about lp's. Do doctors in the uk do 21 day bloods? Have you got private medical insurance through work?

Are you having POAS withdrawal Mlm? I always resisted the opk's but now I think it might be my new obsession. I can totally understand trying to be more relaxed but even without opk's I'm still checking my cm everyday- just cant get away from TTC lately.


----------



## bobster

Oh good for you mlm! I hope you manage to stay more relaxed too. Maybe keep yourself as busy as possible and stay away from searching the internet. I think after next cycle I will stop opk's as they are so expensive!

I have ++++ ewcm today and left sided ovary pain but im only cd 14 and negative opk! what the heck is going on? Not due to ov for another 6 days. Hopefully opk will be positive tomorrow as I feel like i'm ovulating... weird as its never come this early before.


----------



## bobster

Well as predicted got my smiley today. Oh is out tonight and tomorrow night tho :( why is timing always so rubbbish! Bd'd yest but prob won't o until tomorrow or sat. Poo!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Well as predicted got my smiley today. Oh is out tonight and tomorrow night tho :( why is timing always so rubbbish! Bd'd yest but prob won't o until tomorrow or sat. Poo!

Yey for the smiley face, boo for OH being out. Can you jump him when he rolls in or is he completely away? You never know, yesterday might have been enough :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Just got a christening invitation for my friends baby. It is in March. My first thoughts were, I have to be pregnant by the time that christening comes around. I hate that TTC makes me feel that way.

Did you managed to jump oh bobster?


----------



## bobster

Oh no. I hate it too. Do u think we're putting too much pressure on ourselves? Our bodies are obviously capable of getting pregnant but feel like its never going to happen. Well you have 2 cycles so your odd's are good Jane. Any ovulation signs yet? Are u still feeling it will arrive this weekend? Arm- dtd breifly this morning but it was very rushed and stood up straight after so a lot of his stuff came out again. No bd yest but did bd the 2 days before yest. I think I may have popped my egg today although only had 1 day of ewcm 2 days ago before my positive opk. It's so weird. Anyy in going to class myself as 1dpo tomorrow


----------



## mlm115

So I must have read this thread right before bed last night cause in one of my dreams, Jane announced a bfp. Hope it's true!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm hopeful for you bobster. :hugs:

Yes, I think we are putting too much pressure on ourselves :cry:

I don't think I've o'd yet and getting a bit frustrated. I think it might be this weekend though as my skin is breaking out which for me is usually hormonally related- anyway I will keep up with the opk's. Cm is watery but not stretchy, no twinges though. :shrug:

I kind of feel that if it doesn't happen for us this month I'm going to take a break from it and just see what happens. Unfortunately I think I might leave baby and bump for a while too and not look up anything TTC related for a bit. It just feeds my obsession otherwise and I need to try and calm down a bit.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> So I must have read this thread right before bed last night cause in one of my dreams, Jane announced a bfp. Hope it's true!

Holy cow Mlm, so do I!

How are you?


----------



## mlm115

I'm good. Kinda feeling similar to you in the sense that I will take a break from trying so hard. This month has been more relaxed so far, which is nice. We have been house hunting which is a great distraction. I should ovulate anytime from 4 to 9 days from now, so hoping I can stay calm and not stress.


----------



## bobster

Oh we'll all be in the 2ww together this month. wouldn't it be fantastic if we all got bfp's. Jane I completely know how you feel. When I was waiting for my positive opk last month I was getting really down and frustrated as I was running out of sticks it took so long. It will come though, try and stay focused on other things while you're waiting. watery cm means its close. 

I am thinking the same as both of you girls. I think a break from internet and babyandbump and more of a ntnp is in order for me after this month. I think maybe that will help us all relax a little :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh ladies, I'm feeling sad for you all. And for me if you decided to steer clear of BnB! I understand the feeling of pressure. At least you ladies have age on your side unlike me! I am CD3 now and having some thoughts about my chart. FF said I o'ed BEFORE my pos OPK and looking at my temps it certainly looks that way. Which does happen apparently!?!?!?! If that's the case then my LP is longer than 10/11 days. But how much time have I spent looking into it. Faaaar too long. Time to chill again. We'll be giving it a good shot this month which hopefully will be about 2 weeks time. Got my B6 on order anyway just in case my LP is faulty. Eating well and no booze still. Hope to pass some positive vibes over to you, don't give up, but give the old forums a miss to really unwind. I'll miss you 8-Here's my chart. I have over-ridden the FF o date to start after my pos OPK but might switch back.

(https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2012-12-17


----------



## GI_Jane

There's been 3 BFPs in the last few days on my Christmas bfp thread. Hope we are next!

Oh mrs phez, thats good re your LP being longer than you thought. Now you are armed with this extra info, next cycle you'll time it different and get your bfp :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> There's been 3 BFPs in the last few days on my Christmas bfp thread. Hope we are next!
> 
> Oh mrs phez, thats good re your LP being longer than you thought. Now you are armed with this extra info, next cycle you'll time it different and get your bfp :thumbup:

I saw all those bfps Jane. As wonderful as it is for them, I hate to say it but its hard for me to see. I'm jealous!


----------



## GI_Jane

Me too Mlm.:hugs:


----------



## mackjess

one of the blp ladies got af today so it was a chemical. I worry so much for the other two as well.


----------



## GI_Jane

That is heartbreaking. My heart goes out to her.

It is not a good day for news, my grandfather passed away this morning so really not feeling up to dtd. Thankfully opk's are still negative but I have brown discharge so I have no idea what's going on. I will see this cycle to the end and then take a break from TTC.


----------



## mackjess

so sorry GIJane. :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Oh Jane, so sorry to hear that :hugs: 

As crazy as it sounds coming from me, there is plenty of time for all of us to get our bfps, so if you aren't feeling up to dtd, don't force it. Take care of yourself hun.


----------



## GI_Jane

So I looked up the brown spotting I'm having and according to 'taking charge of your fertility' book, it comes from the sudden estrogen drop you get just before the LH surge and ovulation and is more common in long cycles. So hoping I will get my positive opk later today or tomorrow. :coffee:

How are you ladies? Bobster are you keeping busy during your 2ww?


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane sorry about your news (hugs) if you don't feel like dtd don't put pressure on yourself. I'm going to take a break after this cycle too. Are you doing your opk's in morning or evening? Hope it comes soon Jane. Afm- had mild af cramps this morning the same as last cycle so probably out. Getting too tired of thinking about it now! Feel like I'm coming down with something too. Bleugh.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Ladies.

Sorry you think you're out bobster, what dpo are you?

I test around 5pm everyday, today's one was negative. I have 6 sticks left so hope I do eventually see a positive. We dtd this morning just in case.

How is the house hunting Mlm? Any signs of ovulation? I think you and I will be in the 2ww together :flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh, so sorry to hear about your grandfather Jane :hugs:
Been offline for a while. DH was off work with man flu and he doesnt really approve of BnB so stayed off for a while.
Good luck Bobster, fingers are crossed for you.
CD6 for me today, how boring.........


----------



## mlm115

House hunting is good, thanks for asking Jane! Fun to picture my future family in the houses we look at. Any ovulation updates?

Mrs Phez, I agree cd 6 or around there is always boring for me too! 

How many dpo are you now Bobster?

Afm, am cd 13 and had a lot of ewcm just now. I usually only get it once per cycle, so know that it is my sign of ovulation. We dtd yesterday and will today and tomorrow for sure!


----------



## amjon

I O at about 6 weeks after my MMC, so AF arrived 2 weeks after that.


----------



## bobster

Mlm good luck to you. It sounds like you've covered all bases! I'm confused about ovulation. I got smiley on 17th and dtd the 2 days before (15th/16) and the day after (18th) then cm was still really wet but haven't bd'd again. Anyway yesterdy I had terrible back ache and crampy pains and slight ewcm and today I've been really wet and just had tonnes more ewcm! So now thinking I have o'd today and had no bd! Oh is not wanting to bd either :( I am annoyed about this timing thing and think i will take a break and not rhink about it for a while. Need a break. I may do another opk to see what it says but think I'm out now. Any ovumation for you Jane?


----------



## bobster

Sorry for typos i'm on phone as laptop charger broken. Pain in arse typing on this thing!


----------



## bobster

Opk was bfn but didnt do one yesterday. Bet it would have been bfp. I'm fed up of this. Our timings are all wrong everytime. Maybe its a sign that its not meant to be :( think I'm taking a break from here ladies. Good luck to you all and thanks for all the support over the last few months xxx


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh bobster, thanks for your support too. After this cycle I will be taking a break from baby and bump and TTC also, im putting too much pressure on myself and getting really frustrated. I won't be deleting my b&b account so please send me a personal message if you ever want to. I hope you have a lovely wedding this summer.x :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

I'm counting today as 1dpo. I never got a positive opk but the ovulation spotting and twinges and cm (just watery, not Ewcm) has all gone. I will keep using the opk's just incase but I'm thinking o has been and gone. We dtd a few times while I had these signs so fingers crossed.

So are you in the 2 WW now also Mlm? Mrs phez, how are you doing, still eating well and getting out on your bike?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm counting today as 1dpo. I never got a positive opk but the ovulation spotting and twinges and cm (just watery, not Ewcm) has all gone. I will keep using the opk's just incase but I'm thinking o has been and gone. We dtd a few times while I had these signs so fingers crossed.
> 
> So are you in the 2 WW now also Mlm? Mrs phez, how are you doing, still eating well and getting out on your bike?

Yes, still doing well apart from the snow which has halted any bike activity. Started on the B50 (50mg vit B complex) just in case my LP is short. So now on vit c, folic acid, vit D and B50. My temps have gone up to my normal post o temps already which is a bit weird but I guess it means it's doing something. I'm sure at CD7 I havent o'ed!
Bobster, sorry you're going. Completely understand though. Wish you all the best for future H&H pregnancies x


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm counting today as 1dpo. I never got a positive opk but the ovulation spotting and twinges and cm (just watery, not Ewcm) has all gone. I will keep using the opk's just incase but I'm thinking o has been and gone. We dtd a few times while I had these signs so fingers crossed.
> 
> So are you in the 2 WW now also Mlm? Mrs phez, how are you doing, still eating well and getting out on your bike?

You might have missed it with the opks Jane since you were only testing once per day. I know I have a short window and don't have multiple positives like some ladies do. I think I'll count today as 1dpo also. Although I will dtd today just to be sure I got my timing right. How cool that our timing is the same!


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck Jane and MLM!! Would be amazing to see some bfps on here!


----------



## mlm115

How much longer til you ovulate do you think mrs Phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> How much longer til you ovulate do you think mrs Phez?

Well I'm not too sure but I think we'll get busy early/mid next week! CD7 today and I think I o'ed about CD17-19 last month. Hard to say for certain as my BBT rose slowly over a couple of days rather than in a big jump and FF and my pos OPK conflict :shrug: Will keep an eye out for the other signs too.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm counting today as 1dpo. I never got a positive opk but the ovulation spotting and twinges and cm (just watery, not Ewcm) has all gone. I will keep using the opk's just incase but I'm thinking o has been and gone. We dtd a few times while I had these signs so fingers crossed.
> 
> So are you in the 2 WW now also Mlm? Mrs phez, how are you doing, still eating well and getting out on your bike?
> 
> You might have missed it with the opks Jane since you were only testing once per day. I know I have a short window and don't have multiple positives like some ladies do. I think I'll count today as 1dpo also. Although I will dtd today just to be sure I got my timing right. How cool that our timing is the same!Click to expand...

Yes I think I must have missed the surge. My cycle length is so long and variable and the digital opk's too expensive to test more than once a day. I won't try them again, they added to my obsessing. What day will you test? I'm going to try and get to at least 10dpo before I do but I know I'll probably cave in from 7dpo :blush:


----------



## mlm115

I think I am actually 1 dpo today. Felt some pains yesterday that made me think I ovulated then. I would love to wait til I miss af (15 dpo), but I'm pretty sure that's not gonna happen!


----------



## GI_Jane

I hope we both catch the egg :flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

So do I ladies! Sending bucketloads of baby dust to you both, really hope this is your month :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

And hope you catch your egg soon too mrs Phez! We need bfps around here!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm thinking my timing might be off. Last night I had some twinges and real dull back ache today (which never used to be a sign of o for me, but maybe it is now?) no other cm changes or anything, even the opk's are still negative. We really should have dtd last night just in case but we really didn't feel up to it. 

Hmm guess we'll just have to wait and see now. I wish my cycle length would settle down so I could get in to some sort of pattern. :coffee: it's such guess work for me...

Feeling positive Mlm? 

How are you getting on with the extra vitamins Mrs Phez?

I know I shouldn't but I started taking a baby aspirin from yesterday (just in case). Those recent chemical BFP's on the Christmas thread really brought it all home again. If I get bfn, or af this cycle then I will stop taking it.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> And hope you catch your egg soon too mrs Phez! We need bfps around here!

I second that!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I'm thinking my timing might be off. Last night I had some twinges and real dull back ache today (which never used to be a sign of o for me, but maybe it is now?) no other cm changes or anything, even the opk's are still negative. We really should have dtd last night just in case but we really didn't feel up to it.
> 
> Hmm guess we'll just have to wait and see now. I wish my cycle length would settle down so I could get in to some sort of pattern. :coffee: it's such guess work for me...
> 
> Feeling positive Mlm?
> 
> How are you getting on with the extra vitamins Mrs Phez?
> 
> I know I shouldn't but I started taking a baby aspirin from yesterday (just in case). Those recent chemical BFP's on the Christmas thread really brought it all home again. If I get bfn, or af this cycle then I will stop taking it.

Well my urine is neon yellow but I'm OK! I upped my dose of B vits to 100mg after doing yet more googling. CD9 today and I had some stretchy CM! Very strange. Did an OPK for fun, negative of course.
My temps have gone a bit crazy, jumped 0.6 degrees this morning but have had a few nights of waking up at some point (blaming the duvet hog!) so putting it down to that. 
And my baby aspirin arrived today too. Bit nervous about it, have read it could also cause mc so am not sure. Why did you choose to take it Jane? I cant remember why I ordered it now!


----------



## mlm115

I had a bit of what seemed like ewcm today, so I think I will have to bd today just in case. Although I reallllly don't feel like it, ugh.


----------



## mackjess

:sex: Get to it MLM!

I know it's hard when you're not in the mood. Just try to think about the loving new baby you'll get out of it and how you can create a little miracle just by hopping in the sack. That helped me, seemed to make it feel more special when I wasn't really feeling like it.

:dust:


----------



## mlm115

When's your next scan Mack?? So exciting you're in your second tri!


----------



## mackjess

I had my NT scan a few weeks ago, and my next scan isn't til March 7th!! I think its the high detail one (yay for being an old lady!) since I have to go to the genetic specialist again for it. So that should be worth the wait. Got to hear the HB at my appt today and will hear it again 2/21.


----------



## GI_Jane

Happy weekend ladies.

Mackjess, pleased to hear your pregnancy is progressing well.

Are you symptom spotting Mlm? I have been very aware of every tug and twinge but trying very hard not to relate it to a potential bfp. Think I'm 6dpo today but I'm really not sure I did o when I think if at all.

Hmmm waiting waiting :coffee:

DH and I decided this was our last official 'try' with my every focus on ttc. Yesterday I bought new running shoes so it's time to shift my focus on dropping some weight and just getting healthy and take a NTNP approach. I'm feeling good though and positive about everything.

How are you mrs phez? Gearing up to o soon? Still having glow in the dark wee from the vitamins? How are your temps? The snow has melted here and the sun is shining today :happydance:


----------



## mlm115

I'm trying not to symptom spot, but of course it's hard not to! Went to a wedding last night and didn't have any cocktails just in case... Too bad we can't know right away if we're pregnant or not. Waiting stinks! 

Glad you are feeling positive Jane. I think your ntnp plan sounds good. And it's always good to get yourself healthier. I'm pretty thin, but I don't eat very well nor do I excercise, so it is pure luck I'm not bigger than I am. All the same, that doesn't mean I'm healthy so I need to work on diet and excercise myself. 

Testing soon Jane?

Are you joining us in the tww yet Mrs Phez?

I wish we could get an update from Bobster! I hate that she seemed so down when she left this thread.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hello!
Been on a spa weekend with my girlfriends, brilliant fun, lots of vino. Missed my temp this morning as thought it would be completely out of whack after the alcohol, late night and lie in. BUT I did an opk when I got home and blow me, it's on it's way! Had some EWCM and thought best check. It's only CD12!!! This is unheard of in my cycle history and I think has to be due to the B complex. I upped it to 100mg a day. Actually cant believe I miht have a "normal" cycle. Hope DH is up for some action! I'm hungover but I will sort myslef out!
So hopefully I'll be in the 2ww v soon :happydance:
Keep twiddling those thumbs, feeling excited for you both!!


----------



## GI_Jane

I actually tested this morning with an internet cheapie! but of course was BFN as I think I'm only 6dpo.
I will probably test once more in a couple of days time and then just wait for af. I didn't have any symptoms until after my BFP last time so I almost don't expect anything I might be feeling to actually mean i'm pg.

Will you wait for af before you test?

Good for you not having any cocktails!

So I ordered that book, taking charge of your fertility- I've really got to figure out when I am ovulating without relying on OPKs but I don't want to temp either and don't get ewcm since the mc so hoping the book will provide me with some insights. I might not be officially trying after this cycle but I am genuinely interested in what might be going on.

I have a good feeling for you mlm, just think a new house and a new baby- that would be wonderful wouldn't it?

Yes i agree, bobster was quite low when she left- i might send her a private message just to check she is ok.


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> Hello!
> Been on a spa weekend with my girlfriends, brilliant fun, lots of vino. Missed my temp this morning as thought it would be completely out of whack after the alcohol, late night and lie in. BUT I did an opk when I got home and blow me, it's on it's way! Had some EWCM and thought best check. It's only CD12!!! This is unheard of in my cycle history and I think has to be due to the B complex. I upped it to 100mg a day. Actually cant believe I miht have a "normal" cycle. Hope DH is up for some action! I'm hungover but I will sort myslef out!
> So hopefully I'll be in the 2ww v soon :happydance:
> Keep twiddling those thumbs, feeling excited for you both!!

Thats great Mrs Phez and a bit of BD'ing will be a great way to end your spa weekend....Think I will have to try high levels of B complex too!


----------



## mackjess

I'm having a boy. =)


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> I'm having a boy. =)

Oh my gosh!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> I'm having a boy. =)

Amazing! Little boys rock. Congratulations!


----------



## MrsPhez

I got my pos OPK this morning. We dtd last night so I'm kind of in the 2ww. I'm so excited, to get a pos on CD13, I still can't believe it. Jane I def reccommend B100 B complex. Gotta be worth a shot of getting those elusive 28 day cycles. How are you all, symptom spotting or just being relaxed about it?


----------



## mlm115

Woo hoo, go mrs Phez! So glad your cycles are regulating, you must be happy about that. Are you going to dtd again today just in case? 

The farther along I get in this tww, the less relaxed I am. Yesterday I convinced myself I'm pregnant because of some twinges in my lower abdomen/uterus area. Then my logical side kicks in and I tell myself that I wouldn't feel anything yet and to relax! Haha.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Woo hoo, go mrs Phez! So glad your cycles are regulating, you must be happy about that. Are you going to dtd again today just in case?
> 
> The farther along I get in this tww, the less relaxed I am. Yesterday I convinced myself I'm pregnant because of some twinges in my lower abdomen/uterus area. Then my logical side kicks in and I tell myself that I wouldn't feel anything yet and to relax! Haha.

If my DH is up for it, then yes we will! No pressure! We conceived our son by dtd day before o I think so would be a good time, even tomorrow as well would be reassuring.
When I was pregnant with my DS I had twinges, a bit like period pain. Also bad constipation (sorry for the tmi) and tiredness like you wouldnt believe. Nothing else though.


----------



## mackjess

ohhh MLM, praying you are next. We need some more BFPs! And Phez, great about the OPKs and the timing. I'm sure you are catching the eggy as well. Fx for you both.

:dust:


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats mackjess on a boy, I remember you posting a thread about the shettles method (I think that's what it was called) so it look like it worked for you!

I've had a nice amount of Ewcm all day so I think I might only be ovulating now! Just in case this is really is it I will jump on DH tonight! And I thought I was 7dpo! I seriously need to work these timings out!


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I think I debunked shettles method! LOL, we dtd DAYS before I O'd and that is supposed to give you a girl. Not that I really was really going for a girl, DH was sick so we didn't try again closer to O date.

Looks like you and Phez will almost be in the 2ww together, and hopefully MLM gets things started right with some positive news.

How many DPO are you mlm?


----------



## mlm115

I'm pretty sure I'm just 6 dpo today. I really really realllly hope I get a bfp, and Jane and Phez get them too!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Let's go for the hat trick!


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. I know I said I was leaving for a while but the more I get into the 2ww the more I need to talk to someone. Catch 22. I think after this cycle I will go off for a while. I'm sorry for leaving so quickly I was just feeling very emotional. 

Jane yay about your ewcm! Sounds promising that you are actually ovulating now! Hope you get lots of bd'ing in!

Mackjess woop congratulations on your baby boy, how exciting! I always thought shettles was quite a reliable method but goes to show probably not.

Mlm, MrsPhez, hope you are both ok in the 2ww. 

Well, I will give you a quick update, I got a positive opk on 17th but after that kept having ewcm (for 6 days total) so carried on doing opk's, all of which were negative until a blaring positive (more than first as lines were same colour when pulled the test stick out) on the 23rd! So I am now 5dpo so more in line with you mlm! Managed to bd the day before and the day of the :)

Not really having any symptoms in particular, a slightly sore to touch left boob but nothing much else.

Anyway like I said sorry for abandoning the thread. I think when/if af comes then I will have a proper break and leave for a while... hope you are all doing well :)


----------



## mlm115

So glad to hear from you Bobster! Trust me, I understand your feelings exactly and why you left bnb. Hopefully you get your bfp and we can all be preggo together! When do you think you will test?? Sounds like your timing was spot on.


----------



## GI_Jane

Good to have you back bobster :thumbup:

I think I'm officially 1dpo today! So a few days behind you guys then I originally thought but this was serious Ewcm yesterday for just a day with some strong twinges so pretty certian this was o! we dtd last night but now dh is away for work so hoping it was enough. 

I hate that feeling when you stand up and can feel it all sliding out lol, sorry tmi! I do hope some swimmers have stayed up there to get that eggy.

Wouldn't it be great if all 4 of us got a bfp this cycle and before <3 day too!


----------



## mackjess

Swim buddies swim!!! :spermy:


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Good to have you back bobster :thumbup:
> 
> I think I'm officially 1dpo today! So a few days behind you guys then I originally thought but this was serious Ewcm yesterday for just a day with some strong twinges so pretty certian this was o! we dtd last night but now dh is away for work so hoping it was enough.
> 
> I hate that feeling when you stand up and can feel it all sliding out lol, sorry tmi! I do hope some swimmers have stayed up there to get that eggy.
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if all 4 of us got a bfp this cycle and before <3 day too!

Oh my God that would be amazing wouldn't it?! Especially as we've all suffered losses recently. Well I'm feeling just like you did yesterday Jane. Serious EWCM, my 2nd pos OPK (2 days in a row which is unusual for me) but no temp rise yet. DTD again last night which has knackered DH's stomach muscles but think we need to try again later for insurance! Had sharp twinges today and last night I woke up at 5am in serious abdo pain. What on earth? Anyway it all looks good for o time. Hope to see a temp rise today or tomorrow. I agree, the dripping is grim. Not sure I stood last night so I could avoid that feeling and keep as many in as poss. Exciting times though hey?
Nice to hear from you too Bobster, hope you're OK.


----------



## bobster

oh thanks guys. so we're all officially in the 2ww! I'm 6dpo today and had some mild cramps. Hate cramps as they always make me think of af. Boobs are also sore today. MLM- are you having any symptoms? What dpo do you all plan to test?


----------



## bobster

Mrsphez and Jane- you sound like you've got your bd timing right! I hate the gunk when you stand up too its grim. Bleugh! I put a softcup in afterwards once (they were handing out free samples) and that was even worse, you could see all the 'stuff' in the cup, ewwww! 

I think I got my bd'ing mixed up, only did it the 2 days before my positive opk, not the day of it or anytime after. Do you think i still have a chance?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mrsphez and Jane- you sound like you've got your bd timing right! I hate the gunk when you stand up too its grim. Bleugh! I put a softcup in afterwards once (they were handing out free samples) and that was even worse, you could see all the 'stuff' in the cup, ewwww!
> 
> I think I got my bd'ing mixed up, only did it the 2 days before my positive opk, not the day of it or anytime after. Do you think i still have a chance?

Definitely if you've got fertile CM around those days to keep the sperm happy!
Not sure we're gonna dtd tonight, we're both knackered!!! Must try though!


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> oh thanks guys. so we're all officially in the 2ww! I'm 6dpo today and had some mild cramps. Hate cramps as they always make me think of af. Boobs are also sore today. MLM- are you having any symptoms? What dpo do you all plan to test?

I'm exhausted today, but that doesn't necessarily mean its a symptom. Some sharp twinges yesterday, but not really today. I will test Thursday I think because I'm off work and DH won't catch me, haha. When are you testing?


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh didn't realise you could get the soft cups in the uk...not sure I like the thought of it though. I did sleep for 8 hours before I got up and felt it all dripping out so hopefully that will do the trick.

I went jogging 24 hours after we dtd, that was probably a stupid thing to do....hope I haven't ruined my chances with the bouncing around.

I agree with mrs phez bobster, if you had the Ewcm that helps them keep alive longer inside for when the egg does start its journey. I think that's why the pre seed is successful for people with not much ewcm, because it's very similar and keeps them swimmers happy.

I will test at 8dpo so another week for me to go....:coffee:

What day will you test bob? The cramps could also be a little beanie snuggling in....so rubbish the the signs of af are the same as early pregnancy...sore boobs is a great sign though- not sure about you, but my boobs don't hurt before af.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh didn't realise you could get the soft cups in the uk...not sure I like the thought of it though. I did sleep for 8 hours before I got up and felt it all dripping out so hopefully that will do the trick.
> 
> I went jogging 24 hours after we dtd, that was probably a stupid thing to do....hope I haven't ruined my chances with the bouncing around.
> 
> I agree with mrs phez bobster, if you had the Ewcm that helps them keep alive longer inside for when the egg does start its journey. I think that's why the pre seed is successful for people with not much ewcm, because it's very similar and keeps them swimmers happy.
> 
> I will test at 8dpo so another week for me to go....:coffee:
> 
> What day will you test bob? The cramps could also be a little beanie snuggling in....so rubbish the the signs of af are the same as early pregnancy...sore boobs is a great sign though- not sure about you, but my boobs don't hurt before af.

Mine don't ever hurt either!
So we did manage to dtd last night and I definitely o'ed yesterday. My CM dried up yesterday and my temp spiked nicely this morning. BDed 2 days before o and day of so timing is good. Game on! Now do I have to give up my coffee? hmm maybe I'll wait till I get a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> I went jogging 24 hours after we dtd, that was probably a stupid thing to do....hope I haven't ruined my chances with the bouncing around.

I went out boogying at multiple clubs for hours and hours with some girlfriends the next night (just skipped the drinking) so I'm sure you are fine with the jogging.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mackjess. I don't really want to put my exercising on hold during the 2ww, feels like TTC consumes so much of me already!

Mrs phez, sounds like you have timed things perfectly and it's great to have your temp confirm it was o. I've got to get me some b vitamins! What brand are they? 

I've got creamy cm with a hint of stretchy-ness so to be honest I'm lost as to where I am in my cycle and only time will tell once I get af as to how crap my timing was again this cycle!

How are you doing Mlm and bobster, keeping busy and trying not to think about it? Either of you caved in and done a test?


----------



## mlm115

Of course I caved in! 8 dpo and a bfn. I know it's early, but don't feel like this is my month. Not feeling pregnant this time.


----------



## MrsPhez

Jane, just the cheapest I could find on ebay! Solgar I think or something like that......
Mlm I had a neg at 10dpo and got my bfp on 11dpo with both pregs, hang in there, there's still hope. 
Got a hi pos OPOK today but I think they say to go from the first one to time ov. Not supposed toi carry on with them but cant resist, I need to POAS! Still, we're not bding tonight, all done in that respect! Fingers cerossed


----------



## bobster

Jane I'm sure jogging is fine. Sounds like you've o'd. My cm always turns creamy and has a slight bit of ewcm for a bit after. Did you dtd a lot?

I'm ok, of course I've caved and bfn today 7dpo.


----------



## bobster

Its strange how we're all in the 2ww together this cycle even though we all have completely different cycles... me and mlm and jane and phez are nearly at the same stages too! Maybe this is a sign that a quadruple bfp bonanza is coming up? if you have a 20% chance each cycle then surely one of us must get a bfp... it would be unfair if no one did. If no one does this cycle I think the thread must be cursed!


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> Its strange how we're all in the 2ww together this cycle even though we all have completely different cycles... me and mlm and jane and phez are nearly at the same stages too! Maybe this is a sign that a quadruple bfp bonanza is coming up? if you have a 20% chance each cycle then surely one of us must get a bfp... it would be unfair if no one did. If no one does this cycle I think the thread must be cursed!

I agree with you Bobster, at least one of us has to get it this cycle! I would love quadruple bfps best though


----------



## bobster

MLM what are your symptoms so far?

My boobs are really sore now, started getting sore on 6dpo. I've also had mild cramps in the mornings (before having a wee) since ovulation. I'm not sure if this is such a good sign though as I had that last cycle. Apart from that i've not had any symptoms. Feel a bit snappy with oh and wanting my own space a bit but that could just be pmt. 

How about you? Are you planning to test again soon? I might try and hold out until 11dpo now which is Sunday.


----------



## GI_Jane

I agree, at least one of us has to get a bfp!

I only dtd once when I had ewcm so I think I've less chance then you ladies but keeping hopeful. 

Do you normally get sore boobs before af bobster? Do they hurt in your bra or just when you touch them? Just curious as is something I've not had before.

With my previous bfp I felt really bloated and my eye twitched for about 3 days before I tested. I wonder if you would get the same symptoms for different bfps? I do wonder if symptoms also vary depending if that pregnancy will go to term or not?


----------



## mlm115

No sore boobs for me, but then I've never had that before. I think mine are too small to get sore, haha. I am really pretty symptomless at the moment. Nothing that makes me think "ooh I might be pregnant!" I was kinda sad yesterday cause I'm assuming I'm out based on my lack of symptoms. Last time I had distinct pain/pulling in my uterus that I just KNEW meant I was preggo. I am also going to try to wait til Sunday Bobster. We can be strong together : )


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I was wondering that too. With my last pregnancy I had constant pain and cramping, I wonder if that's cause something was wrong? Maybe I don't want that symptom with a new pregnancy!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Its strange how we're all in the 2ww together this cycle even though we all have completely different cycles... me and mlm and jane and phez are nearly at the same stages too! Maybe this is a sign that a quadruple bfp bonanza is coming up? if you have a 20% chance each cycle then surely one of us must get a bfp... it would be unfair if no one did. If no one does this cycle I think the thread must be cursed!

I was thinlking the same yesterday. I know they say cycles womens' adapt but that's when they're in the same room, not over a forum! So funny! Couldn't be a better place to share the 2ww, really glad you're in as well! Did post in another 2ww group but think I'm just gonna hang out here.
Had another hi temp this morning, one more needed to confirm o on FF, had another hi OPK today, it's ridiculous. Not sure you could call it positive but this surge is lasting ages!


----------



## GI_Jane

Let's hope your temps stay high mrs phez.

My taking charge of your fertility book just arrived! Let's hope I won't need it! Heard there are some nasty pictures in there :blush:

Good luck for Sunday ladies...I'm only 3dpo so will do an early text mid week next week.

What day will you test mrs phez? (I guess you'll get an idea from your temps after a while anyway?)


----------



## mackjess

I can't wait for the testers! I KNOW we are going to have multiple BFPs, you girls seemed to have your timing down!

And this is totally me today. Sometimes I really don't like having rowdy and loud coworkers. I already have a headache from the nonstop extra-loud volume story telling they are up to!

https://images.liveluvcreate.com/create/t/the_hate_face-237589.jpg


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Let's hope your temps stay high mrs phez.
> 
> My taking charge of your fertility book just arrived! Let's hope I won't need it! Heard there are some nasty pictures in there :blush:
> 
> Good luck for Sunday ladies...I'm only 3dpo so will do an early text mid week next week.
> 
> What day will you test mrs phez? (I guess you'll get an idea from your temps after a while anyway?)

I think 10 DPO which is next Friday. But I have a stack of ICs so might succumb to earlier testing. My appetite has gone through the roof today, don't believe in early symptom spotting really but why not, it passes the time. Days are going so slow but at least I have your testings to look forward to! 
Hope you don't need that book either J!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Jane, I was wondering that too. With my last pregnancy I had constant pain and cramping, I wonder if that's cause something was wrong? Maybe I don't want that symptom with a new pregnancy!

I had a bit of cramping with my healthy preg so no cause for alarm if you do, it's the bean bedding in!


----------



## mlm115

mackjess said:


> I can't wait for the testers! I KNOW we are going to have multiple BFPs, you girls seemed to have your timing down!
> 
> And this is totally me today. Sometimes I really don't like having rowdy and loud coworkers. I already have a headache from the nonstop extra-loud volume story telling they are up to!
> 
> https://images.liveluvcreate.com/create/t/the_hate_face-237589.jpg


Haha. That's me a lot of the time I think.


----------



## bobster

Are u being strong mlm? 2 days left!


----------



## MrsPhez

Got my 3rd hi temp today so it really is the 2ww. Hoping the B6 helps my LP along but my temps are already higher this month compared to the last. :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> Are u being strong mlm? 2 days left!

I am! I don't have any more tests left, so there's no easy temptation. Are you feeling good about this month? Bbs still sore??


----------



## bobster

I don't think we dtd enough but I still have a glimmer of hope. If not I'm taking a break from forums and living my life again because its got a bit ridiculous. I still have sore boobs yes and some mild cramps. the.months I got my bfp's though i didn't have any symptoms so I think that can be a really good symptom on itself! Bonkers!


----------



## mlm115

I'm with you on taking a break from forums and obsessing if we don't get bfps. Hopefully that doesn't happen though.


----------



## bobster

Mlm- my willpower has failed me. I can't decide whether I'm 8 or 9 dpo today. If I got the smiley on the 23rd I hope I o'd the same day which would make me 9dpo as my cm dried on on the 24th. Do you girls count the day after opk as 1dpo or do you count the day of opk as 1dpo? I'm confused :dohh:

I took a test today and imagined a smudge where the line should be. Can you see anything? More mild cramps today though so not too hopeful. Mackjess did you get cramps in 2ww? I think i'm going crazy line spotting! Bring on sunday when this dreaded wait will be nearly over (11dpo then).
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0734.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bobster

Can you see a smudge or am I completely crazy?! I think I am officially going insane!


----------



## bobster

Ok i've just taken the test out of the holder and I'm sure its the antibody strip that I saw as there was no line and no colour. Must have been the reflection off the casing. Boo :( Never mind


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I definitely see something there. Not sure if it has color, or if its a reflection, but I see something. Fingers x'ed it's the beginning of your bfp!!!


----------



## bobster

I think you see more on the picture than irl. I hope it is though. Are you still being strong?? I wish I didn't test now as I'll be obsessing even more now! Argh the madness!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh holy crap....I just got off the phone with my GP. 

I felt down today because my mentor at work had her 20 week scan and my turn just feels like its so long away.....so as its been 5 months since the early mc and I've had two bleeds in that time and am suspecting I am not actually ovulating I decided to get a telephone appointment with the GP...

He is sending me for a day 21 blood test to check I am ovulating BUT he said since we don't really know where I am in my cycle I am just to get them done and they will take it from there and in the mean time he said he will pray to the fertility god that i am actually pregnant (what a joker!). I haven't got the blood test form yet (got to pick it up tomorrow) so don't know what hormones he is actually testing for. Maybe he'll do a blood hcg test in there too?!

He then said if nothing changes for me in 3 months they will be sending my DH for sperm analysis and further tests for me....

So I'm a bit shocked cos I wasn't expecting that- really thought it would be a go away and come back in a year.

So I am feeling a lot better that maybe there will be some answers soon other than trying to find answers using google!

:happydance:


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry for my long post girls.

Oh my, bobster I saw a line but as you and Mlm already said not sure it has colour. I'm really praying that we all get it this cycle (and I'm not religious!)


----------



## bobster

Wow Jane it sounds like your gp is a lot more proactive than some! I'm glad you're feeling like they are doing something for you. I think they test for progesterone on your day 21 test but no 100% sure. When do you go for your bloods? Day 21 tests are pretty pointless for us women with long cycles, I think they base it on women with 28 day cycles who ovulate on day 14 as progesterone should be very high at that point in the luteal phase for those ladies. I wonder if they test for the lutenising hormone too..? Might be worth asking when you go for your bloods. Happy they are helping you :)


----------



## GI_Jane

I agree with you bob, if I did ovulate when I thought this cycle that would be day 43 for me so damn right day 21 is not good but hopefully they will be able to get some info from it!

I will scribble down all the acronyms off the blood form before I give it to the phlebotomist in the hope I can see what they are testing for!

Keep hopeful girls. I will be checking over the weekend for testing updates!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mlm- my willpower has failed me. I can't decide whether I'm 8 or 9 dpo today. If I got the smiley on the 23rd I hope I o'd the same day which would make me 9dpo as my cm dried on on the 24th. Do you girls count the day after opk as 1dpo or do you count the day of opk as 1dpo? I'm confused :dohh:
> 
> I took a test today and imagined a smudge where the line should be. Can you see anything? More mild cramps today though so not too hopeful. Mackjess did you get cramps in 2ww? I think i'm going crazy line spotting! Bring on sunday when this dreaded wait will be nearly over (11dpo then).

I count dpo 1 as the day after ov, so 2 days after pos opk would be 1 DPO. 
And cramps are good! Think I mentioned it to mlm a few posts back. And I can see a line, but it is early so keep testing if you can. I want this so badly for you!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh holy crap....I just got off the phone with my GP.
> 
> I felt down today because my mentor at work had her 20 week scan and my turn just feels like its so long away.....so as its been 5 months since the early mc and I've had two bleeds in that time and am suspecting I am not actually ovulating I decided to get a telephone appointment with the GP...
> 
> He is sending me for a day 21 blood test to check I am ovulating BUT he said since we don't really know where I am in my cycle I am just to get them done and they will take it from there and in the mean time he said he will pray to the fertility god that i am actually pregnant (what a joker!). I haven't got the blood test form yet (got to pick it up tomorrow) so don't know what hormones he is actually testing for. Maybe he'll do a blood hcg test in there too?!
> 
> 
> 
> He then said if nothing changes for me in 3 months they will be sending my DH for sperm analysis and further tests for me....
> 
> So I'm a bit shocked cos I wasn't expecting that- really thought it would be a go away and come back in a year.
> 
> So I am feeling a lot better that maybe there will be some answers soon other than trying to find answers using google!
> 
> :happydance:

That's good news, surprising but in a good way. Did you have pcos diagnosed before? I think I remember you saying you did so perhaps they'll stick you on clomid or something. Well, hope you get your bfp next week and you won't have to go through all that, but if you don't, at least you'll get some answers.


----------



## mlm115

GI_Jane said:


> Oh holy crap....I just got off the phone with my GP.
> 
> I felt down today because my mentor at work had her 20 week scan and my turn just feels like its so long away.....so as its been 5 months since the early mc and I've had two bleeds in that time and am suspecting I am not actually ovulating I decided to get a telephone appointment with the GP...
> 
> He is sending me for a day 21 blood test to check I am ovulating BUT he said since we don't really know where I am in my cycle I am just to get them done and they will take it from there and in the mean time he said he will pray to the fertility god that i am actually pregnant (what a joker!). I haven't got the blood test form yet (got to pick it up tomorrow) so don't know what hormones he is actually testing for. Maybe he'll do a blood hcg test in there too?!
> 
> He then said if nothing changes for me in 3 months they will be sending my DH for sperm analysis and further tests for me....
> 
> So I'm a bit shocked cos I wasn't expecting that- really thought it would be a go away and come back in a year.
> 
> So I am feeling a lot better that maybe there will be some answers soon other than trying to find answers using google!
> 
> :happydance:

That is awesome that your doc is so on top of things. It is nice when they care that much. Hope they find out you are pregnant when you go for the test though : )


----------



## bobster

I did another test today and another shadow line came up at about 5 mins. Bought some digi's. I'm scared. Still cramping a bit. If this is it I'm terrified of having another cp :( going to get some frees to see if it brings up a line.


----------



## bobster

I have a very very very faint line on a frer. I'm so frightened of it happening again as I feel crampy and just like I do before af. I haven't even told OH yet, will tell him later though as we have friends over so he'll wonder why i'm not drinking. I don't want him to get excited (or me) and then it happen again. The line is so faint its difficult to even photograph but by my dates I think I'm only 9dpo latest 10dpo so hope thats normal... Oh my giddy aunt!

How is everyone else doing in the 2ww? Any symptoms to report?? Mlm- testing day for you tomorrow, get us updated! hope this is a quadruple bfp thread that would be awesome!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0765.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## bobster

Just looked at the pic and you can't even see the line its so faint but I'm sure its there and i'm not just imagining it!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> I have a very very very faint line on a frer. I'm so frightened of it happening again as I feel crampy and just like I do before af. I haven't even told OH yet, will tell him later though as we have friends over so he'll wonder why i'm not drinking. I don't want him to get excited (or me) and then it happen again. The line is so faint its difficult to even photograph but by my dates I think I'm only 9dpo latest 10dpo so hope thats normal... Oh my giddy aunt!
> 
> How is everyone else doing in the 2ww? Any symptoms to report?? Mlm- testing day for you tomorrow, get us updated! hope this is a quadruple bfp thread that would be awesome!

Oh Bobster, don't be scared, it's the best news you could hope for at this stage! You could don't have to say anything to anyone, you're in the 2WW and nobody would be drinking regardless of whether they'd tested positiveor not. Have everything crossed for you hun :hugs: 1 down, 3 to go!!!


----------



## mlm115

Yay Bobster!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

So 4DPO today, sorry I'm going to give you boring daily updates...for my own sake really! Temp still high, dull aches again today and tired. And that is the grand total of my symptoms in these very early days. I am so impatient. A 2 week holiday seems so short, the 2WW is infitely long......still we've got a wedding at Westminster Abbey to look forward to next Saturday. Not sure I'll be drinking for that though even though we have a babysitter for Dex in form of grandparents! Will be 11DPO so testing will have started in earnest by then.


----------



## mlm115

I did a test just now, and not even the faintest hint of a line. BFN. At 11 dpo, I'm sure I'd see something if I was pregnant. : (


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Yay Bobster!!! Woo hoo!!!

Good luck to you for tomorrow mlm!


----------



## bobster

Mlm sorry u got bfn today. I know it prob doesnt feel like it but there is still a chance as loads of ppl don't get bfp until after 11dpo. It's rubbish :( do u have any symptoms? When is af due? X


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez said:


> So 4DPO today, sorry I'm going to give you boring daily updates...for my own sake really! Temp still high, dull aches again today and tired. And that is the grand total of my symptoms in these very early days. I am so impatient. A 2 week holiday seems so short, the 2WW is infitely long......still we've got a wedding at Westminster Abbey to look forward to next Saturday. Not sure I'll be drinking for that though even though we have a babysitter for Dex in form of grandparents! Will be 11DPO so testing will have started in earnest by then.

Aching is a good sign- i've been aching since just after ovulation (or second opk). Wedding sounds fab! I always find 4dpo to be a drag as its neither here nor there. At least 5-6dpo you can prepare for when to test and watch out for more viable signs. 

I got my bfp on digi just now. Still a bit in disbelief and shock. Not told oh yet as he's out until later. Still got 4 days left until af due so need to get past that before I can breath!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh bobster, you did it. Congratulations. I know you are worried though.

Perhaps find the number for an early pregnancy unit near you and give them a ring direct....worth seeing what they say? Explain you are worried about your 3rd cp happening...maybe they can give you a prescription for progesterone after an urgent blood test? It's difficult that the US and UK are so different in their approach. 

Oh your bfp is so wonderful bobster, I can't describe how happy I am for you.x


----------



## GI_Jane

It's your turn bobster.:hugs: I'm so happy for you I just had to say it again.x


----------



## GI_Jane

No symptoms here, cm briefly dried up but is back to creamy again.

Picked up my blood test form from the doc this morning but he's not put hcg on there so will still need to POAS at some point. I think I'm also 4dpo mrs phez.

I Will get the blood test done on tuesday because it would be 7 days from when I'm estimating I o'd so will be equivalent to a 21 day test if I had a normal length cycle. I don't want to go down the clomid route but if that's what it takes.....


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sorry you dont have a line Mlm. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, if you can afford it, perhaps go private for some initial tests on Monday, there are of course no guarantees but it may help ease some of the worry.


----------



## bobster

GI_Jane said:


> Oh bobster, you did it. Congratulations. I know you are worried though.
> 
> Perhaps find the number for an early pregnancy unit near you and give them a ring direct....worth seeing what they say? Explain you are worried about your 3rd cp happening...maybe they can give you a prescription for progesterone after an urgent blood test? It's difficult that the US and UK are so different in their approach.
> 
> Oh your bfp is so wonderful bobster, I can't describe how happy I am for you.x

Thank you Jane :hugs: 

I wish it were like America here. I know my GP won't do anything as she said it had to be 3 consecutive mc's first grrr. To go to our EPU you have to be directly referred from GP. I'm taking baby aspiration on mackjess's advice.

4dpo for you both! Not long now although it feels like forever! I have my fingers rightly crossed for you 3. When do you think you will cave in and test?


----------



## bobster

Yes did think about going private. Want a progesterone test really but even at the epu on the first mc they said they don't test for progesterone! Do you know how you go about getting private tests? I would like to do that I think..


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> Yes did think about going private. Want a progesterone test really but even at the epu on the first mc they said they don't test for progesterone! Do you know how you go about getting private tests? I would like to do that I think..

Google the spire hospital. When I was looking up my blood test codes on the form i got this morning I came across a site for the spire hospital (private hospital that has national centres) and they said they can do private blood tests from as little as £39.99 depending on what it is and they will give a doctors report with the result....you need to go to their spire hospital and their phlebotomist takes the blood.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> bobster said:
> 
> 
> Yes did think about going private. Want a progesterone test really but even at the epu on the first mc they said they don't test for progesterone! Do you know how you go about getting private tests? I would like to do that I think..
> 
> Google the spire hospital. When I was looking up my blood test codes on the form i got this morning I came across a site for the spire hospital (private hospital that has national centres) and they said they can do private blood tests from as little as £39.99 depending on what it is and they will give a doctors report with the result....you need to go to their spire hospital and their phlebotomist takes the blood.Click to expand...

This is great to know, just in case. Thank you!


----------



## mackjess

Oh Bobster!!! So happy for you. And that rate for testing seems very reasonable. Good info Jane.

FX for you and your sticky bean!!! :yipee:


----------



## bobster

I had a look at the spire clinic in Leeds and there isn't any info about early pregnancy care that I could see. They do fertility testing and things though so that's interesting. If i have another mc I will deffo give them a call about why its happening. Will have another look though for private testing Jane thanks for your advice. It seems progesterone seems to be at fault a lot which is scary! I'm so terrified. Af due in 3 days I really hope she doesn't come. Can't get excited without then worrying about being heart broken again. Mackjess did u have mild af cramps with this pregnancy?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> I had a look at the spire clinic in Leeds and there isn't any info about early pregnancy care that I could see. They do fertility testing and things though so that's interesting. If i have another mc I will deffo give them a call about why its happening. Will have another look though for private testing Jane thanks for your advice. It seems progesterone seems to be at fault a lot which is scary! I'm so terrified. Af due in 3 days I really hope she doesn't come. Can't get excited without then worrying about being heart broken again. Mackjess did u have mild af cramps with this pregnancy?

If it is progesterone, it's easily fixed. I know it doesn't help you this time. Are you taking B50/B100 vits? That's the reason I'mtaking it (to lengthen LP by increasing progesterone). Havent found them in the shops, internet only. You need at least 50mg B6 and it neeeds to be in complex form i.e. with other B vits as well to balance it all out. I'm willing this bean to stick for you!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

I did look more into the spire place I suggested and doesn't look like progesterone is a regular one they will do if you want it as a one off (sorry!). I saw the fertility tests they will do but looks like you will need a GP referal. So crap that going private in the uk is difficult. My work offer bupa but I never opted in for it- maybe I should re-consider.

Did you tell oh bobster? I really hope this is a sticky bean for you. Maybe the low dose aspirin will make a difference also.

Are your temps still high mrs phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/
Can you see this? I don't know how to post other than copy the address. But my temp dropped this morning. Too early for implantation......Still above coverline though


----------



## GI_Jane

I think I'm out. My mood has gone downhill for no reason and feeling very heavy/swollen in my lower stomach which is a sure sign af is a couple of days away. I'm day 47 so a little shorter again this cycle which is good news.

I will just stick around a few days longer to see Mlm and mrs phez to the end of their 2ww and then I will take a break :flower:.

I bought a new handbag yesterday and we are about to book our summer holiday so these things are helping me to not dwell on no bfp this cycle.


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/
> Can you see this? I don't know how to post other than copy the address. But my temp dropped this morning to just above coverline. Not a happy bunny, too early for implantation......

The link takes you to the ff log in page.

Oh I'm sorry to hear that mrs phez. Any chance it could be an outlier? I guess you won't know until you test in a few days time.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> I think I'm out. My mood has gone downhill for no reason and feeling very heavy/swollen in my lower stomach which is a sure sign af is a couple of days away. I'm day 47 so a little shorter again this cycle which is good news.
> 
> I will just stick around a few days longer to see Mlm and mrs phez to the end of their 2ww and then I will take a break :flower:.
> 
> I bought a new handbag yesterday and we are about to book our summer holiday so these things are helping me to not dwell on no bfp this cycle.

You're only 5 dopo aren't you? Do you normally get PMS symptoms so early hun? Hope it's a ifferent outcome to the one you expect x


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/
> Can you see this? I don't know how to post other than copy the address. But my temp dropped this morning to just above coverline. Not a happy bunny, too early for implantation......
> 
> The link takes you to the ff log in page.
> 
> Oh I'm sorry to hear that mrs phez. Any chance it could be an outlier? I guess you won't know until you test in a few days time.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not giving up hope just yet, I'm not going to be beaten by pessimistic thoughts! Plus 5DPO is way too early, should make it to at least 10dpo this month and my temps are already showing a better jump after ov. Got some more cramping today.
Will try and work out the chart pasting, anyone else you know how to do it? Would like to put it in my ticker space so people can comment on it at will!


----------



## mackjess

bobster said:


> I had a look at the spire clinic in Leeds and there isn't any info about early pregnancy care that I could see. They do fertility testing and things though so that's interesting. If i have another mc I will deffo give them a call about why its happening. Will have another look though for private testing Jane thanks for your advice. It seems progesterone seems to be at fault a lot which is scary! I'm so terrified. Af due in 3 days I really hope she doesn't come. Can't get excited without then worrying about being heart broken again. Mackjess did u have mild af cramps with this pregnancy?

I did, and I actually had spotting twice early on so it was quite a nightmare for me. hang in there girl! and keep using that baby aspirin. My ob wanted me to stay on it thru 16 weeks after I told her I was taking it.
the b vits phez mentions are great too. I found a b6 b12 one here in the states that dissolvedunder my tongue so I was a life saver when I was queasy with morning sickness. if you feel queasy if try to find it in drops or something. And it's water soluble so my doc said I didn't have to worry about over doing it since I took extra for sickness. it just flushes right out.


----------



## mlm115

I've decided not to test anymore, as it is never fun to see those bfns. DH was sure we had gotten the job done this month, so he was disappointed. He texted me "can you get the other tests this month so we know when prime time is?", which is funny because before he was telling me he didnt want me to use opks and he didnt want to know when it was "prime time" so he wouldnt feel used. Men are so funny sometimes. We did have a good talk about it and I feel much more comfortable being open about the process with him now that I know he is ok with it. DH did mention he doesn't much like the feel of when I use preseed, have any of you heard that complaint?

I think I will pop in here to see how Jane and Phez do during their tww, but then I also will be taking my leave from the forums. Who knows, I may change my mind, but feeling a bit blue now and feel that is what I need to do. 

Good luck Jane and Phez!!! Praying for good results for you ladies!

Bobster- so pulling for a sticky bean for you, you deserve it lady!


----------



## MrsPhez

OK ladies, you're all pulling out so I guess it's time to bow out too.....will post with results next week (even though DH doesnt want me testing early, I will anyway!). Good luck for the future and thanks for the support xxx


----------



## bobster

Jane and mlm sorry you are both a bit blue. Stay positive it will happen when its meant to be and I know your time is close. 5dpo is so early too Jane. Sometimes the stress of it really can effect things. I think the only reason it happened for me this month is because I thought I'd already o'd so relaxed when we dtd (me on top which I never do when ttc) so maybe a break from the forums would be a good idea. I will miss talking to you all though. Thank you for sharing the craziness with me and I please please update this forum when you all get your bfp's. I'll keep checking in every now and then. Good luck x


----------



## GI_Jane

Interestingly, today is 2 weeks since I had spotting and thought it was ovulation spotting so maybe my estimation of when I o'd was right the first time. We did dtd while I had that spotting- I guess it was just not meant to be this cycle.

Good luck bobster, please keep us posted once you get past af.

Mlm, it sounds like the talk with OH did you the world of good. Men are funny- they never really say what's on their mind and when they do it is very revealing.


----------



## bobster

Yes mlm glad your hubby is so supportive during ttc. Its nice when they open up about stuff. As Jane says they can be quiet sometimes but when they do open up its pleasantly surprising. Good luck ladies and I will definitely keep you posted :)


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you feeling bobster? Did you find anywhere in the end to get a your progesterone measured? 

How did your oh take the news?

Hope you are trying to keep chilled out and take it in your stride :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane I'm trying to feel positive about this one. I even added a siggy but then regretted it as thought I might jinx it. Eek still worried but trying to stay as relaxed as possible. Not easy. I have felt more symptoms with this one than the last one and the test on 11dpo was darker than the mc at 11dpo. Still testing like a crazy woman. If only oh knew. He was happy when I told him. He said he already knew, he had a feeling this was the month. Crazy! 

How are you Jane? Any symptoms or things to report? Are you 6dpo today or so you think you're 15dpo? Its confusing figuring our o date sometimes. If its any hope for you I think period feels so similar to pregnancy. I even felt snappy before bfp like I do around af. All this symptom spotting is pretty pointless I think although its hard not to do it during the wait.

How are you mrsphez? your temps were good and you had some good signs this cycle so hopefully this will be your month. When do you plan to test? 

Does anyone know how to change the 'ttc, pregnant, other' thing to your own words? I couldnt see an option in the settings but I want to change mine to 'cautiously pregnant'


----------



## bobster

Oh no my siggy didn't work! hope this is not a sign.. may leave it off for a while just in case!


----------



## GI_Jane

I did see you had done that and put a pic and I thought you were brave but I'm pleased you are feeling postive and excited.

My mum and a close friend who had mc for their first, said it just felt different when they fell again and carried to term. They couldn't explain why so looks like this will be your sticky bean, especially as your oh predicted it too.

I don't have af yet and I don't know what dpo I am. I'm on day 48 of this cycle and will be very pleased when it is over. To be honest, I've given up.

Hope it all works out for you. :flower:

Take care ladies.x


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thanks Jane I'm trying to feel positive about this one. I even added a siggy but then regretted it as thought I might jinx it. Eek still worried but trying to stay as relaxed as possible. Not easy. I have felt more symptoms with this one than the last one and the test on 11dpo was darker than the mc at 11dpo. Still testing like a crazy woman. If only oh knew. He was happy when I told him. He said he already knew, he had a feeling this was the month. Crazy!
> 
> How are you Jane? Any symptoms or things to report? Are you 6dpo today or so you think you're 15dpo? Its confusing figuring our o date sometimes. If its any hope for you I think period feels so similar to pregnancy. I even felt snappy before bfp like I do around af. All this symptom spotting is pretty pointless I think although its hard not to do it during the wait.
> 
> How are you mrsphez? your temps were good and you had some good signs this cycle so hopefully this will be your month. When do you plan to test?
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the 'ttc, pregnant, other' thing to your own words? I couldnt see an option in the settings but I want to change mine to 'cautiously pregnant'

I'm OK thanks Bobster. Temp rose up again today but only back to prev temp, not that I'm complaining. Am happy with my chart and looked at FF to look at preg charts, I felt very reassured. Feeling tired and crampy, woke up with lower back ache. All means nothing till I see that bfp. To me it's all progesterone related. Testing on Friday 10DPO. If I get a pos, I will also be POAS like a cray woman!


----------



## GI_Jane

Implantation dip mrs phez? Looks like this could be your cycle too.

Not that I'm bitter and jealous or anything! :nope:


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane pls don't give up. I felt exactly the same the other day and now look! It will happen for u Jane probably sooner than you think. I was trying to think about it like each month of bfn brought me closer to the month to get bfp. U will get a bfp Jane u'v done it before so there's no reason not to again. I think its down to a bit of luck too as u can time everything perfectly sometimes and nothing happens. Stay positive Jane x


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Implantation dip mrs phez? Looks like this could be your cycle too.
> 
> Not that I'm bitter and jealous or anything! :nope:

Hmm, prob an irregualrity in my temp taking more like!
Don't give up hun, you're seeing your doc soon who will help you out. It will happen, you know my story of 70 day cycles and conceiving Dexter, it can and will happen for you. But not if you give up OK?! :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Don't give up Jane! It may be just you and me left if Phez gets her bfp and I can't stand the thought of you feeling so down!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Don't give up Jane! It may be just you and me left if Phez gets her bfp and I can't stand the thought of you feeling so down!

I'm not feeling confident I have to say......we'll see. 3 days to go


----------



## bobster

I have a good feeling for you Phez! Don't fret I had loads of cramps from ovulation until now. I felt just like af was coming too I told you. 

I've decided i'm going to remove my siggy as I feel its too early and i'm jinxing things. I will put it back up IF i make it to 6 weeks as i've never been 6 weeks before so that will be a huge positive sign. No others symptoms at all for me, going off to buy some more frers today so I can see if lines got darker (obsessed much?). Then off to dr to beg and plead for a progesterone test. 

MrsPhez when did you get a bfp last time? I think you're wise to wait until 10dpo as otherwise you have more time to fret until af date! Keep us posted, i'm excited for your test result!


----------



## bobster

Jane how are you feeling today?


----------



## mlm115

MrsPhez said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up Jane! It may be just you and me left if Phez gets her bfp and I can't stand the thought of you feeling so down!
> 
> I'm not feeling confident I have to say......we'll see. 3 days to goClick to expand...

In thinking positively for you : )


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> I have a good feeling for you Phez! Don't fret I had loads of cramps from ovulation until now. I felt just like af was coming too I told you.
> 
> I've decided i'm going to remove my siggy as I feel its too early and i'm jinxing things. I will put it back up IF i make it to 6 weeks as i've never been 6 weeks before so that will be a huge positive sign. No others symptoms at all for me, going off to buy some more frers today so I can see if lines got darker (obsessed much?). Then off to dr to beg and plead for a progesterone test.
> 
> MrsPhez when did you get a bfp last time? I think you're wise to wait until 10dpo as otherwise you have more time to fret until af date! Keep us posted, i'm excited for your test result!

Ah thank you! Was 11 DPO both times, will start testing at 10 (Friday). BUT my LP is only 10/11 days long since mc, it's almost like a race to see which will win, the fertilised egg or the witch but I guess thats the same race everyone has. Cramping has quietened down today, not feeling any different to normal. Yes we dtd at the right times but that doesnt mean anything we're youre an old bird like me!!! Not long now .....


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up Jane! It may be just you and me left if Phez gets her bfp and I can't stand the thought of you feeling so down!
> 
> I'm not feeling confident I have to say......we'll see. 3 days to goClick to expand...
> 
> In thinking positively for you : )Click to expand...

That's very kind of you, I will think positively for your quest as well


----------



## MrsPhez

replied to wrong post!


----------



## MrsPhez

Jane, if you're still reading this, have you tried testing just to see? You never know!


----------



## mlm115

Af started today, woo hoo! Once I know I'm out, I get very impatient for the next cycle to start. Now I just have to buy my preseed and opks and I should be good to go this cycle


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Af started today, woo hoo! Once I know I'm out, I get very impatient for the next cycle to start. Now I just have to buy my preseed and opks and I should be good to go this cycle

Glad youre feeling better, this waiting business is not a good place to be. Wishing you a successful next attempt!


----------



## MrsPhez

Just decided, I'm gonna bring my testing forward to TOMORROW! Will be 8 DPO, it's not unheard of. If I get a no I wont be surprised but I have 20 tests that are begging to be used. Just ICs. DH was surprised I hadnt started yet, even tho he said he just wanted to wait. So I will be sneaky POASing from tomorrow morning. Feels better to have something to do! Will let you know!


----------



## bobster

Ooooh MrsPhez exciting! I did mine at 8 or 9dpo and saw a colourless shadow so you never know! That appeared after the time limit though slightly. Eeeek you're good not to have started already. The poas obsession is crazy sometimes. 8dpo is veryyyy early though so don't feel bad if its bfn. I might pee on a digi opk later to see if it shows positive. I'm desperate to pee on stick at the moment!

Wasted another £10 on 2 frer's today to see some progression and there wasn't as much as I thought there should be compared to the one 2 days ago. Also had some af type cramps today so feeling a little nervous for tomorrow (af due date). I think if I had another mc that would be it for me and ttc. Feel sad thinking about it :cry: I feel so panicky everytime I have a cramp I check my knickers for blood and it brings it all back. Just felt bad carrying 2 bags of shopping home as it happened after I did that the first time. Argh when does the worrying stop! Moan over sorry girls..


----------



## bobster

mlm115 said:


> Af started today, woo hoo! Once I know I'm out, I get very impatient for the next cycle to start. Now I just have to buy my preseed and opks and I should be good to go this cycle

I'm glad you're more positive now too mlm. You have nice short cycles too so you won't have to wait too long for you positive opk and bfp! Do you have a plan of action for bd'ing this month or are you just going to go with the flow?


----------



## GI_Jane

Mrs phez I salute your restraint so far! Yes please do keep us posted. I burn through ic's like nobodys's business. According to taking charge of your fertility book, 18 high temps in a row indicate pregnany- but who the hell would wait 18 days before testing!

I did test this morning and was bfn. Still no af though so perhaps I am 7dpo- only time will tell.

I had my bloods taken today, had to be done 7 days before period is due (which is guesswork for me at the moment as you know) but hopefully I'm close-ish to that time. He had on the form: FSH, LH, oestrogen, thyroid, full blood count and ESR which is an inflammation test. So no progesterone on the form which is crap but as we can see the NHS just don't believe in it!

Generally still feeling low, but I wanted to apologise for being bitter and jealous and taking it on you girls yesterday. I am sorry. I felt so lonely throughout and after the mc but not once you girls came to the rescue so was not fair to be horrible to you all when all you've done is give me support :hugs: :flower:


----------



## bobster

Jane I'm glad you've come back! Don't apologise at all for taking anything out on us! If that was you when you're being mean then your hubby obviously has nothing to worry about at home :) I'm glad you are back and hope you feel less crap soon. Ttc and pregnancy and this whole thing is a massively emotional time for all of us after whats happened in the past and its normal to feel blue about it. To be honest its crap! I started ttc over a year ago now and its been hell! At the beginning we think its all exciting and rosy but no! This is what this place is for, to rant and moan and talk to people who understand the ttc agony so don't feel bad at all. Lets hope you are actually 7dpo today. I thought it sounded more like ovulation as you had ewcm later but ran out of test sticks didn't you? If this bean sticks (please god) and you get bfn this cycle i'll post you my tests if you like as I bought a new box and only used a couple. But lets stay positive, if you are 7dpo you're still in the running for a bfp. I felt all blue before my bfp (when I left for a few days) so I wonder if that could be a sign........?


----------



## GI_Jane

Will you go for the digital smiley face opk's as per your oh request Mlm? Will you SMEP?


----------



## mackjess

I was the most depressed and bitter ever the days before I got my BFP, so Bobster could be on to something! 

And lady, I'm soooo praying for your sticky little bean. I was an emotional mess until I passed my milestone date, and I imagine you are the same. I hope you are handling it better than I did, =I can remember at least 2 days I was in bed crying all day because I thought I was going to lose this one too. Poor DH just did not know how to comfort me and was a mess as well. Praying time flies by and you start to relax and enjoy yourself.

Mlm - sorry about AF but glad you and DH are together on this for this cycle. That should get your BFP for you!

Phez, I don't temp at all so I have no idea what it all means, but FX it equals a BFP for you in the next few days. And Jane too! I didn't get my line that could have been imaginary until 9DPO, and it got dark enough that it wasn't imaginary (but still very very faint) at 12DPO and that is when I got blood test at the doc to confirm it.


----------



## bobster

Mackjess its so nice to know other people worry as much as me. I felt fine(ish) up until today when I've been worrying sick about getting af tomorrow. If all goes ok tomorrow it will then be waiting until 5 weeks 3 days. 

You're already 16 weeks! How is it going now? Are you relaxing now? Are you going to find out the sex of the baby?


----------



## mlm115

Dang, I just posted a long response and accidentally deleted it. Ugh. 

Bobster- sorry you're worrying. Can't wait til you get farther along and can relax!

Phez- I also have a good feeling for you, good luck with your testing. 

Jane- glad you're back : ). Hope your test results are good. Also, don't apologize. I get jealous too, it's normal. It doesn't mean you're not happy for others, just that you want your bfp too. And you WILL get it!

Looks like I'm not leaving the thread... I like talking here and you are all so supportive. 

I will do smep this cycle. Not sure what opks I'll use, but will definitely get them. I think I'll start cd 6, since I ovulated a little earlier this past cycle on cd 13. I definitely have a consistent 14 day lp which is nice to know. I think we timed things right last time, so I guess it's just luck whether everything works or not for us.


----------



## bobster

I recommend the smiley digi opks, they take the guesswork out of staring at lines although they are slightly more expensive. So glad you are sticking around! :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Hurray! It's so nice to see all the posts today, thought I was gonna be all on my own there for a minute(don't feel I belong anywhere else!) And all your positive thoughts about the testing are so welcome. 
Jane, I cant believe they dont test for progesterone! That's crazy! Maybe using the other markers they can work out if your p is low? Hope they uncover something that is easily sorted.
Thank you again for your support and vent away, I dont take it personally - it's a bumpy ride for all of us.


----------



## mlm115

Are you coming up with any good baby boy names Mack? I'm a little name obsessed and love to see what others come up with!


----------



## bobster

A boy! How exciting!!!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster-I am enjoying it a bit more. I think I've had less moments where I freak out or breakdown, but I still worry. And any time I enjoy it, I worry more like I jinxed myself. Stupid, I know. But I think I'll worry til he gets here. 

And mlm, the name is Finian Patrick, Fin for short!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Bobster-I am enjoying it a bit more. I think I've had less moments where I freak out or breakdown, but I still worry. And any time I enjoy it, I worry more like I jinxed myself. Stupid, I know. But I think I'll worry til he gets here.
> 
> And mlm, the name is Finian Patrick, Fin for short!

Gorgeous name, love Fin!


----------



## mlm115

LOVE the name!! Adorable.


----------



## mlm115

I'm stealing your idea and adding Finn to my boy name list now. Hehe


----------



## GI_Jane

That's a great name choice, very Irish sounding.

I like Hudson for a boy but also Greg or Gregory (after dr house!- love that show!) Toby seems to be a very popular name in the uk- hearing it a lot lately.

I'd like something simple for a girl, Sophie is my first choice.


----------



## MrsPhez

It's a BFN today, on to tomorrow!


----------



## bobster

Dont worry phez its super early. Is your temp still high today? Fin is such a lovely name! Sophie was my top girls name too but Dan likes lily. I quite like Hannah too and harry for a boy :)


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Dont worry phez its super early. Is your temp still high today? Fin is such a lovely name! Sophie was my top girls name too but Dan likes lily. I quite like Hannah too and harry for a boy :)

It's up and down as you can see in my chart, still above coverline. I won't mind if I don't get a pos this month, I will be gtted if my LP is still short though. That's what I'm really hoping for, a pos BFP would be amazing though of course.
Love Harry, hubby vetoed it as it's so popular 8-(
For a girl, I like Seren (Welsh name meaning "star" and very common in Wales). Bit out there but I like unusual names.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hannah is a very pretty name.

Has af stayed away bobster? Did you visit your GP today?

Mrs phez, always disapointing to see bfn even when its still early. I'm hopeful for you though.


----------



## bobster

Af has stayed away but I've had horrible cramps at work today. I'm not sure if its because I've been on my feet for a long day (12 hours) or if its a bad sign. They've felt similar to af cramps and sometimes feel like they're near the ovaries also. Moderate in severity. I'm so worried about it as i'm sure I had cramps leading up to the mc. Arghh. GP said its fine as long as no bleeding, went yesterday. They didn't do any tests. OH is not being very supportive either. I feel like he's just not bothered :(


----------



## bobster

Seren's a nice name Phez. I don't know a lot about temps but is the fact its staying above coverline a good sign? Does it normally drop below coverline before af?


----------



## bobster

Are you feeling any better now Jane? Do you plan to do another test or just wait it out?

When do you get your blood results?


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sure he is bothered bobster. You know men dont always express themselves and can be more laid back about things.

12 hours on your feet is a long shift. I hope it gave you a distraction for a bit? I can imagine you are very aware of every twinge.

I did test again this morning and was bfn but still no AF. On day 50 now! I have a feeling AF is on its way though. Feeling a bit happier thanks but I know I'm out this cycle. 

I'm guessing bloods will take a week, they're normally pretty good at sending a letter with their interpretation of the results.

How you doing mlm and mrs phez?


----------



## mackjess

Sounds about the same as my DH when I worried non-stop. He seemed annoyed and kept saying "EVERYTHING WILL BE FINE" in an irritated tone. Then after an appt and everything was OK he would be like, see, I told you everything was OK. I swear I just wanted to slap him because he happened to be right, but it was luck and he was clueless about all the emotions and fear I had! So maybe ignorance is bliss? Try not to worry dear, I felt a lot of twinges and cramps. Especially early on.


----------



## MrsPhez

Bobster, I felt lots of early cramps with Dexter, kept a diary which clearly states "bad cramping"! Sign of a growing uterus!
Temp will go down significantly on CD1, prob below cover.
Today I'm a bit of an emotional wreck, either because I woke up 3 times in the night to my hubby snoring and am absolutely shattered (son has impetigo and off nursery as well), or I've got PMS. It's not cos of the BFN, I expected that result. Or there is the third possibility that I'm pregnant. Doubtful
So I'm having an early night and seeing what tomorrow brings, hoping it's not going to be a 9 day LP mainly!
Hang in there Bobster, so far so good. Your husband sounds like mine, no real acknowlegment till 12 weeks for me. Refusing any baby conversation. That's men for you!
Sorry to hear of your long cycle again Jane, it is so hard. :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Oh thank you all. Feel better for knowing you've had cramps and things have been ok . I'm just so nervous about it and then worry that stressing will be bad for it and blah blah blah its a never ending worry! It is very reassuring though to hear your experiences with cramps so thank you.

MrsPhez sorry you are glum. I think feeling blue can be a sign of both pregnancy and af so its difficult to know. Oh such a horrible waiting game. Are you having any other symptoms? Maybe your mood is just down to being tired. I wonder if restless sleep is a sign as I woke up a lot in the night during the 2ww (never usually do). Do you plan to test again tomorrow or leave it a few days?

I'm glad its not just my man who doesn't want to even mention pregnancy and dismisses what I worry about. If only they knew that we actually just want them to listen to us not to talk themselves! 

Jane i'm glad your doctor is good about getting results posted out to you. Lets hope they figure out the cause of the long cycles. You and MrsPhez are still super early so you never know, you're not out yet. I think sometimes you do just know deep down though when its not your month. At least if its not this month then you will have some input from your doctor soon and they'll be able to do the bloods on the right days of your cycle too which will help i'm sure.

Thanks for the support ladies as always :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Had a great nights seep, albeit in the spare room! Asleep by 10pm so feeling a lot more refreshed. 
Test this morning BFN, as bright white as you can imagine. Hey ho....
My temp is hanging on in there by hovering above coverline today. What I would hope for is it to spike up, which could mean implantation has occurred, but could also mean it hasn't, why don't they make it simple?! Non-pregnant charts can also show this temp spike so doesnt mean a lot. But as long as it doesn't go down again and LP will hold on a couple more days I'll be happy.
Glad you're feeling better as well today Bobster, is today the day when AF is due? Try not to worry, deep breathing exercises may be required!


----------



## GI_Jane

What dpo are you now mrs phez, 9?

No change here for me.

Mlm have you stocked up on the pre seed? I found it ran down quite quickly if you fill one of the syringe things full every time.


----------



## mlm115

Just bought pre seed and smiley face opks! I'm justifying the fact that I haven't gotten my bfp yet because my hormone levels weren't down until last cycle, so I'm feeling more positive.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> What dpo are you now mrs phez, 9?
> 
> No change here for me.
> 
> Mlm have you stocked up on the pre seed? I found it ran down quite quickly if you fill one of the syringe things full every time.


Yup, 9 DPO!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Just bought pre seed and smiley face opks! I'm justifying the fact that I haven't gotten my bfp yet because my hormone levels weren't down until last cycle, so I'm feeling more positive.

Oh I totally forgot about that Mlm. Just think, you might ovulate on valentines day- that would be romantic <3


----------



## mlm115

I might, we will see!

Any signs of af (or bfp) today Jane?


----------



## MrsPhez

10 DPO, another BFN. 11 DPO is my pregnancy day from previous exp. but still not feeling it. LP got to double figures though which is good.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great news about your lp Mrs phez.

No af yet and not tested for a couple of days. Feeling really bloated but that could be because of the fish and chips I had last night!

How are you doing bobster?


----------



## MrsPhez

OK ladies, I'm signing off for a couple of days. If last month is anything to go by AF will be here at some point tonight unless B6 has kicked in or I'm preggers. We're off to my parents to drop Dexter off while we go to the wedding where I will be in limbo wondering whether I could have a drink or not. I guess if AF doesnt appear, the answer to that is no. Bit of a cliffhanger, I will be testing and if I do get a BFP I will def let you know! Otherwise I'll update Sun eve. Have a great weekend ladies, keep up the deep breathing Bobster!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Have a good weekend mrs phez....hope you find out soon either way!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Have a good weekend mrs phez....hope you find out soon either way!

Thanks! I did have an awesome weekend. My temp dropped on Sat mrning so I knew it was game over. Therefore numerous drinks were consumed at the Westminster Abbey wedding (gorgeous cinnamon bellini) plus wine wine wine...
AF came in the early hours of this morning. LP got to 11 days this month so happy about that. Feeling positive, looking forward to trying again this month in a more relaxed way. Hope you're all doing well, esp you Bobster! Please all of you update this thread when you get any exciting news (BFPs, scans, NEW ARRIVALS!!!) :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone sorry i've been quiet. Been away for a few days (to London) to catch up with some old friends and found it difficult to keep uptodate on my phone as its such a pain to type on. 

Sorry the witch got you MrsPhez but thats ace that your lp has extended. Its a great improvement from 9 days and you can maintain a pregnancy next time if its stays or hopefully gets longer from next cycle. Its so strange how mc can make your lp shorter as I had a 9 day one too straight after my first cp.. Just remember another af means you're one month closer to your beautiful bfp.

How are you Jane? Did your af come in the end or are you still waiting? Have you tested again? 

Mlm- You must be in the run up soon for ovulation with your enviable short cycles? Are you still planning SMEP and preseed this cycle? I wasn't ever sure about preseed, I thought it was just for women who didn't get much ewcm.. I guess its useful though when you don't have much ewcm. 

AFM- I'm doing ok I guess... stopped running to the loo to check my knickers as much as before but am still a wee bit crazy. Everytime I cramp thats when the fear strikes more and I run off to the loo. I'm 4+5 today. Been testing like a crazy fool every 2 days. Worried a bit about the progression of the tests as the 13dpo one looked the same as the 15dpo in darkness however they're the last frer's I used. I'm testing on superdrug ones now which are a lot cheaper and have shown a bit of progression and work ones too. I plan to do the other digi on wednesday when I'm 5 weeks so I'm hoping to god it says 2-3 rather than 1-2 which is what it said in the 5th week when I had the first miscarriage. Bah its a worrying time.


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez and Mackjess, do you think its too late to start those b vits you were talking about? I picked up some vitb complex and b6 but unsure if I should take them. Also mackjess, when did you ms start? I'm not feeling sick at all and really don't have many symptoms at all... boobs are a bit sore but not crazy sore like some women say. I feel I should be feeling more pregnant by now..


----------



## mackjess

bobster, I never had ms enough to actually throwup, so maybe I may not be the best person here. I did getqqueasy feelings starting at 6 weeks and that is when I started the b vitamins for nausea, so maybe they worked really well for me?

try not to stress too much. I had very few preg symptoms and it was maddening. I still barely do, but I bought a doppler at 14 weeks and use that whenever I need reassurance.

phez, congrats on the longer lp. sounds like you had a great weekend and those drinks sounded delicious! hopefullyyou, jane and mlm are in for bfps soon.

afm, had a terrible fever all weekend which has now progressed into a lovely cold. I'm watching the Gramm awards which I taped last night at 6 in the morning with tissue crammed in my runny nose because I've given up on wiping it. My poor sore nose! I don't feel bad anymore, just more of a nuisance but I'm definitely staying home from work.


----------



## mlm115

Glad you had fun, and really glad about your longer lp mrs Phez. That is very encouraging! 

Bobster, I've heard a lot of women didn't get crazy symptoms this early, I wouldn't worry about it. I feel confident your digi test will have good results for you!!

Sorry you are sick again Mack. Definitely stay home and take care of yourself and that little bean!

I'm cd 7- wanted to start smep yesterday, but was super hungover ugh. So I think I will just start tomorrow on cd 8 like the plan says to do anyway. I do feel grateful to have "normal" 28-32 day cycles as it does seem to go quickly


----------



## bobster

Thanks mlm- Yes I am jealous of your normal cycles as even if you get bfn you know you only have 2 weeks to ovulate again! Don't worry about missing the odd day mlm, when its meant to be it will be. I think the pressure of having sex can make it stressful. I am so sure that the only reason it happened for us this cycle is because I thought we'd already o'd so we just (by chance) happened to carry on bd'ing a few days after and enjoyed the sex rather than it just being a chore! Are you doing digi opk's too? I swear by those too as everytime i've got a bfp I've used them. 

I'm weak and did the other digi today and it gave me a 2-3 which is on target. Will prob succumb and buy another one next week to see if it goes to 3+ as never got to that stage before so would like to see it (please).


----------



## bobster

mackjess said:


> bobster, I never had ms enough to actually throwup, so maybe I may not be the best person here. I did getqqueasy feelings starting at 6 weeks and that is when I started the b vitamins for nausea, so maybe they worked really well for me?
> 
> try not to stress too much. I had very few preg symptoms and it was maddening. I still barely do, but I bought a doppler at 14 weeks and use that whenever I need reassurance.
> 
> phez, congrats on the longer lp. sounds like you had a great weekend and those drinks sounded delicious! hopefullyyou, jane and mlm are in for bfps soon.
> 
> afm, had a terrible fever all weekend which has now progressed into a lovely cold. I'm watching the Gramm awards which I taped last night at 6 in the morning with tissue crammed in my runny nose because I've given up on wiping it. My poor sore nose! I don't feel bad anymore, just more of a nuisance but I'm definitely staying home from work.

Mackjess thanks for all your reassurance it really is nice to know that everything I'm worrying about is normal. I hope you get better soon. Staying off work is def a good idea methinks. It annoys me sometimes when people go in when they're poorly as you can guarantee the following week 5 more people will be off/ill. 

I might buy a doppler if I get to 14weeks too. I am trying to persuade oh to let me go for an early private scan at 7 weeks. He's quite reluctant but I don't want to wait until 12 weeks as that's so long away.


----------



## MrsPhez

Bobster, glad you're progressing on the digi, feeling good for you!
How much B6 has the complex got in it, and the B6 on it's own? I have heard you shouldnt take B6 ojn it's own because you need the balance with B12 and the other B vits as well (not by GP but forum searches). 200mg is the absolute limit and 100mg of B6 seems a common amount to take. GPs prescribe it for MS as Mackjess said so I wouldnt worry about it doing any harm to your unborn baby.
Got a letter from Ob/Gyn (not sure you remember I had a 5cm ov cyst). Well that one disappeared and I now have a new 5cm ov cyst on the other side! OR someone made a mistake and it is actually the same cyst! Anyway I'm being rescanned next Thursday to confirm. Someone mentioned low progesterone related to cysts which got me a bit nervous. Cant even "see" said ob/gyn, I just the see the sonographer until the letter which appears 2 months later. NHS, gah. Sorry for the lengthy one ladies...


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez thats so annoying! I think its crazy our system. I don't know much about ovarian cysts but I thought they were very common and could come and go...?? Do they want to do anything with it because of the size do you think? I would have though at 5cm it would be pretty hard to miss on the scan so sounds like it could be a new one. Do you have any symptoms of pain or anything? What a pain. I'm sure one of my friends had a large cyst too, I'll ask her what they did for her. Do you think you could ask someone to check your progesterone to find out if its linked? I don't even know if they do such a test though in this country- so frustrating. Get with the times GB!

Thanks for the info about the vit b. Will have to check the bottle when I get home.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> MrsPhez thats so annoying! I think its crazy our system. I don't know much about ovarian cysts but I thought they were very common and could come and go...?? Do they want to do anything with it because of the size do you think? I would have though at 5cm it would be pretty hard to miss on the scan so sounds like it could be a new one. Do you have any symptoms of pain or anything? What a pain. I'm sure one of my friends had a large cyst too, I'll ask her what they did for her. Do you think you could ask someone to check your progesterone to find out if its linked? I don't even know if they do such a test though in this country- so frustrating. Get with the times GB!
> 
> Thanks for the info about the vit b. Will have to check the bottle when I get home.

In the letter he thought the old one had disappeared and a new one appeared on the other side. Have to take my son to GP later (think he's asthmatic 8-( so might create a concise sentence to stick on the end of his visit, cheeky! Basically asking if a m/c, short LP and cysts warrant a progesterone blood test, oh and that I'm 36. Will let you know!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Bobster I'm so pleased you got your 2-3 wks on the digi, bring on the 3+. I don't blame you for wanting an early scan. Now you have planted the seed in his mind maybe by the time you reach 7/8 weeks he will be up for it. This is the earliest you can see/hear a heartbeat right?

Mlm- I'm totally jealous of your cycles :thumbup:

MrsPhez, when the nhs cut off the wrong leg or take out the wrong kidney I can certainly see they may of mixed up your left and right ovary! Coincidence the cysts are the same size too? Hmmm good job you are on the ball- definitely raise it when you see the sonographer next week. Great about the longer LP and that your temping is really working for you- great job on knowing you could have drinks at the wedding. Sounded like a very grand affair!

I'm on day 55 and still no af. My nipples have been very sore last couple of days and had a day of Ewcm and felt quite horny so who knows what is going on...I tested today and it's bfn. Made sure we dtd while I had these symptoms- perhaps I only just successfully ovulated? Feels like my body keeps trying to o but is obviously failing to do so. No blood results yet but is only a week tomorrow and in honesty I bet it wont tell them anything.

Get well soon Mackjess.


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane how confusing! I hope you've just ovulated. Do you have any opk's left to check? Sounds like you have covered your bases though which is good lol ;) 

If its the same as my trust blood results take a week to come back. Perhaps they will be able to tell you whether or not you're in the luteal phase which would tell you if you've already o'd? It sounds like you are gearing up to o you're right. Maybe you should buy some opk's to use just when you get ewcm rather than all the time?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. To be honest, I think the opk's stress me out more which doesn't help the situation and the same happens when I tried temping in the past. I will give it a week before I chase the results and hope in the mean time my period arrives. 

I'm on day 55 now and the longest since the mc was 57 days so maybe it is just around the corner and this is my new normal :shrug:

It is upsetting to think I have half as many chances each year as everyone else to conceive let alone the fear of miscarrying again too.

I'm almost 31 and have been married 6 years and it just feels like my time will never come.

Sorry, feeling a bit glum today. It was my grandads funeral this afternoon and just hits home how much I would like a family of my own.


----------



## mlm115

I'm cd 8 today which means its the first day of smep for me wooo!


----------



## GI_Jane

Let's get it on! Good luck Mlm <3

Rang the GP, receptionist said results were 'satisfactory'. So not sure what that means- did I ovulate? Can't get in to see my GP of choice to discuss results until 1st march, there are other partners at the practice I can see sooner but I'd rather wait to see her and get an answer I trust from someone who specialises in women's stuff. I guess this means a 2 month cycle is normal for me now....let's hope I get lucky one month :happydance:.

How you doing bob- what day will you test for your 3+ on a digi?

Just out of interest, how much is a private early scan?


----------



## bobster

Jane sorry to hear you're having a bad day. How was the funeral? I hope u and your family are ok x I know it feels like its never going to happen and its such an awful feeling but I'm sure your bfp will not be long away. Its awful to feel like that but I think its completely normal after loss. How long have u been trying for all together? You're still in peak fertility so don't feel you're running out of time. I think ttc makes you very impatient and its horrible feeling. I think its just part of the journey until your bfp comes for us ladies who have had a mc. Seems so unfair when others get bfp so easily. I think we'll all appreciate our bubs so much more when we have them in our arms. I know your time is coming up Jane. Try stay positive. It has happened before so it will happen again when your healthy baby is ready. Mlm Woop enjoy your bd'ing marathon! Is that wrong to say that? Haha.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. 

I'm sorry that I seem to be having regular down days about this and you girls don't need me dragging you down.

I said I would take a break once af came and it still hasn't come but clearly I still need that break.

Just give me a couple of weeks and I'll be back on again to see how you are all doing.

Take care ladies

:flower:


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Thanks bobster.
> 
> I'm sorry that I seem to be having regular down days about this and you girls don't need me dragging you down.
> 
> I said I would take a break once af came and it still hasn't come but clearly I still need that break.
> 
> Just give me a couple of weeks and I'll be back on again to see how you are all doing.
> 
> Take care ladies
> 
> :flower:

Chat soon hun. BTW my private scan with my first preg was £100 xx


----------



## bobster

GI_Jane said:


> Thanks bobster.
> 
> I'm sorry that I seem to be having regular down days about this and you girls don't need me dragging you down.
> 
> I said I would take a break once af came and it still hasn't come but clearly I still need that break.
> 
> Just give me a couple of weeks and I'll be back on again to see how you are all doing.
> 
> Take care ladies
> 
> :flower:

Jane, don't feel bad for being down. Thats what we're all here for to support each other. 

I hope a break makes you focus on other things for a while and reduces ttc stress. I think a break can be a good idea when things are getting too much. Try to find some things to distract you and enjoy time with your hubby. Can you take a few days off work together for a break away or something?

We're all thinking of you here and sending you lots of PMA x

In answer to your earlier question, will be doing another digi Sunday and praying for a 3+ result as it should have increased enough by then. If not I will be devastated as it probably means things are progressing as they should. I'm so nervous all the time its constantly on my mind about having another mc :cry: want to get excited but everytime I feel hopeful I think i'm jinxing myself and its not going to work out. Scan cost about £100 so will be going at 7 or 8 weeks if oh agrees.


----------



## MrsPhez

Good luck Bobster, will be hoping for the 3+ result for you (I'm not religious or I'd pray!). 
Hope you're OK Jane, I don't expect a reply or anything so don't feel you have to, just know we're here if needed....
CD5, AF almost done with. Started taking omega 3 supps now too. Not going near the Agnus Castus/Vitex as have the fear for some reason and I'm not sure it's needed...toying with reducing caffeine though. One cup a day only. Sorry for boring you! I've almost dropped off myself...take care all....


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, toes and fingers and everything crossed for you!! I am still afraid to be hopeful, and that I jinx myself. I decided no more baby decisions or buying anything else until my 20 week scan in early March. I'm even more worried since I've been so sick. I'm sure you will be fine though, it's got to be your turn for your rainbow baby.

:hugs: Jane. I hope AF or something shows up for you soon. Did you get blood results back? Sorry if I missed it, kind of out of the loop this week.

PHez, yay for AF being almost done so you can get started on making that baby!


----------



## mackjess

Oh sorry Jane, just saw your post at the top! Hope you get to your doc soon so she can explain. I'm glad you have one that will listen and talk to you. That is hard to find in a doctor sometimes!


----------



## bobster

Thanks guys- tested today (so impatient!) and got 3+!!!!!!! So happy as never got that before. I guess this means things are moving in the right direction yipee!

Mackjess are you still feeling poorly or a bit better now? I'm sure your bub will be fine, the chances are so slim of anything going wrong at this stage but I think its normal to worry (and I know I will) until they're born.

MrsPhez, why don't you switch to decaff coffee around ovulation, or in the luteal phase at least, then you're not missing out on it so much (although its not quite the same). 

I haven't drunk a normal coffee since I found out but was drinking plenty around conception. The only thing I did differently this month was to take one baby aspirin (75mg) per day from ovulation to now. Going to continue taking it for a while as can't see it will do any harm. Might be an idea to try that?


----------



## mackjess

I switched to 1/2 caff coffee after I got preggers, and occasionally will have a very small, or half a can, of soda if I have a headache. For a few weeks I was off the caffeine completely, but my headaches started up again in the 2nd tri. OB said 1-2 a day is fine, and honestly I'd rather drink a little bit that then have to take Tylenol every day for a slight headache.

Bobster - Finally coming around today. The respiratory flu is no joke, I ended up on antibiotics and asthma meds for 2 weeks because I have inflamed lungs. I have never had asthma type problems, I'm a runner for petes sake! Well, I was, and hope to be one again post baby. My voice is still shot so I sound like Joan Rivers, and I'm still coughing quite a bit but I think that is a good thing right now. It no longer burns every time I breath, and honestly I don't mind the voice since it's getting me some sympathy at work. My boss tried to tell me to leave today but I had to swear I wasn't contagious (no fever since Tues and on antibiotics since then) and I sounded worse than I felt! LOL. Now I don't feel so guilty for being gone 4 days, like they know it's real. Not that I should worry about that since I never miss work normally.

Hope everyone had a great Valentine's Day and have a great weekend. I was so sick that I didn't get to go get my present. I want to try to find a new prego pillow and DH thought I better pick that out myself.

Also, really nervous this week. OB only wanted me taking baby aspirin through 16 weeks. I'm now in 17 weeks so I've stopped taking it. God please let my little baby be OK. No idea if I have any clotting issues so I should be fine, I just hate to change things when it's going along so smoothly.


----------



## mlm115

Yay Bobster!!! Glad you got your 3+!!


----------



## bobster

How are you mlm? How's smep going? When are you due to ovulate?


----------



## bobster

Oh Mackjess poor you! Didn't realise your illness was quite that bad! :( Glad you're on the mend now though. I wonder why you had to stop the BA at 16 weeks? You gotta just keep reminding yourself that the risks now are so slim of anything going wrong. I know change is hard though. He's going to be just fine :) I haven't told my gp about taking BA so will prob stop it if and when I get to 16 weeks too. I asked the dr about how to reduce risks and she didn't even mention BA despite 2 cp's :/

Hope you manage to get your new pillow soon! 

I hope Jane's ok... I keep my fingers crossed that O came on 11th and a bfp will be coming up. 

MLM- Are you due to ovulate on the 18th?? Hope you are getting loads of bd'ing in lady. Enjoy it and let us know how you get on. Are you doing your opk's? :) 

How's Phez?


----------



## mlm115

I agree Mack, seems like you and baby boy will be fine! What a good mommy you will be though when you obviously worry and love him so much already!

I'm wondering about this baby aspirin now. I'm assuming it wouldn't have helped me since mine was a mmc at 7 weeks (found out at 8 weeks)? Not sure, what do you ladies think? I'm really blaming my loss on the fact that it was my first month off of bcp and my hormones were too low or something. 

I want to hear from Jane too! Hope she is good. 

I am cd 12. Doing smep and using preseed with smiley face opks (no smiley yet). I'm sure I will ovulate sometime in the next week!


----------



## bobster

Hmm no I don't think it would have helped in the missed mc. I think they advise it if you have 2 or more mc's incase you have a clotting issue. They say it doesn't do any harm even if thats not the issue though. 

Keep bd'ing mlm, its exciting! Hope this is your month!


----------



## MrsPhez

I'm OK thanks! Been gardening this weekend which is so relaxing, completely clears my head and I think of nothing but what I'm doing, blissful.
I have a pot of baby aspirin I've not touched. Happy to supplemet with vitamins to aid with conception but get a bit nervous by medicines/herbs. 
I also believe things happen for a reason and that if you're going to have a mc you're going to have one, for whatever reason. Bit controversial I know, hope I havent upset anyone by saying that.....
CD7 today, thinking of SMEPing as well this month but DH has had a touch of flu and given up the smokes -yey  so we'll see. May leave it nearer ov this cycle. Will start POAS on CD10.
Glad all is well with everyone, missing Jane too!


----------



## mackjess

mlm, I started taking the baby aspirin because I had been taking the pill forever and had really light periods so I figured my lining couldn't have been that thick. I got prego the very first month, before I even had a full cycle, off of bfp. since I wanted to try again soon bc I'm 35, I started the aspirin to help thicken the lining. if I had waited 3 cycles like they suggested I probably wouldn't have used it. I just wanted to help my body out since I wasn't giving it much rest. My ob is taking me off it now since I guess I'd there are lotting issues they are usually earlier in pregnancy. I don't really think that was my issue, I'm like you and just think it happened too soon off the pill.

Thanks bobster. starting to feel a tad better today. actually ran and errands but now lyingdown because I have a headache. it usually goes away if I can lay down for a bit. how is your little bean doing?

hope Jane is doing well.

Good luck with smep phez!


----------



## bobster

Mackjess glad you're starting to feel better now.

Beans ok so far thank you (I hope). Still very nervous that they're going to tell me there's nothing there on the first uss. I think we're going to try and get an earlier scan through the midwife but if they don't agree then we'll pay for a private one. Almost want to put it off to delay the possibility of bad news which is crazy I know. 

Mlm any news on ovulation yet?
MrsPhez, glad you are relaxing any enjoying gardening. I can imagine it would be quite therapeutic. I'm not very green fingered myself. 
Also thats great that OH has stopping smoking. That will improve your chances I'm sure. You didn't offend me don't worry. In fact I think its more comforting thinking about mc that way as it takes away the 'blame' factor about things you may have done wrong. When's your expected ovulation mrsphez?


----------



## mlm115

Cd 14, and just got my smiley face opk! Woo!


----------



## mackjess

Get some MLM!!


----------



## bobster

Woop enjoy your baby dancing!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mackjess glad you're starting to feel better now.
> 
> Beans ok so far thank you (I hope). Still very nervous that they're going to tell me there's nothing there on the first uss. I think we're going to try and get an earlier scan through the midwife but if they don't agree then we'll pay for a private one. Almost want to put it off to delay the possibility of bad news which is crazy I know.
> 
> Mlm any news on ovulation yet?
> MrsPhez, glad you are relaxing any enjoying gardening. I can imagine it would be quite therapeutic. I'm not very green fingered myself.
> Also thats great that OH has stopping smoking. That will improve your chances I'm sure. You didn't offend me don't worry. In fact I think its more comforting thinking about mc that way as it takes away the 'blame' factor about things you may have done wrong. When's your expected ovulation mrsphez?

Maybe this weekend? Not sure as last 2 cycles differed by around 5 days but I' started POAS this morning with 2 diff tests, one is slightly misleading so will be sticking with the green ones. No CBFM for me, too expensive! Will try and grab my DH later for some action, bit late for SMEP but will try their suggestion from today onwards (CD10) every other day till a pos OPK then every day. If my DH is up to it that is! Not going to tell him about SMEP, takes the fun out!
How's everyone else? Good luck this month MLM!


----------



## bobster

Oooh I wouldn't worry about not starting on cd 8 you'll be fine in sure. Just dtd as much as possible this weekend I would say. It's hard seducing them around that time isn't it. I never tell my oh anything aboutmy cycle either as it gets a bit clinical doesn't it. Oooh excited for u both. Fingers firmly crossed! Mlm did u get lots of bd'ing in so far? X


----------



## mlm115

We are doing smep, so bd'ing every other day.. We dtd yesterday and will today and tomorrow also. It's crazy how badly I want this to happen!!!


----------



## bobster

You sound like you've deffo covered all your bases if you do that mlm! I really hope this is it for you. Come on spermies. I think its good you bd a lot before as they will be waiting when your egg pops. 

I'm a bit worried about my symptoms. Not feeling very sick at all yet, had a tiny bit of nausea yesterday and the other day but that's it. Its so mild that i'm actually not even sure if its just been in my imagination. Also my boobs are less sore today. Recently when I've taken my bra off its really hurt them but today they're fine. Just slightly sore when poked.. surely they should be getting more sore if anything? :wacko:

I'm panicking about everything, oh just keeps saying not to worry but I can't help it. God I'm dreading another mc :cry: I'm 6 weeks exactly tomorrow. Do you think I need to do anything? No bleeding yet.


----------



## mackjess

bobster, ms usually doesnt really start for a lot.of women til 6-8 weeks, or you could be one kf the lucky ones like me and not get it. sounds crazy, but it was torture to not be sick, not even the progesterone made me sick. my only symps was being extremely tired and sore boobs. that comes and goes, I bet tomorrow that soreness comes back with a vengeance! I'm sure you are still doing ok. I know its stressfull.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> You sound like you've deffo covered all your bases if you do that mlm! I really hope this is it for you. Come on spermies. I think its good you bd a lot before as they will be waiting when your egg pops.
> 
> I'm a bit worried about my symptoms. Not feeling very sick at all yet, had a tiny bit of nausea yesterday and the other day but that's it. Its so mild that i'm actually not even sure if its just been in my imagination. Also my boobs are less sore today. Recently when I've taken my bra off its really hurt them but today they're fine. Just slightly sore when poked.. surely they should be getting more sore if anything? :wacko:
> 
> I'm panicking about everything, oh just keeps saying not to worry but I can't help it. God I'm dreading another mc :cry: I'm 6 weeks exactly tomorrow. Do you think I need to do anything? No bleeding yet.

I had zero symptoms with Dexter apart from some cramping. No sore BBs, NO sickness. I had one queasy moment when DH cpooked a chicken dinner which I couldnt eat but that was IT and wasnt till further on in pregnancy. Listen to your other half, difficult I know!!!!!
On a side note, This Morning is doing a fertility special at some point in next few weeks. Need to phone in by next Tues with fertility probs and you could get on the show! Just dont know when the show actually is.
Got lots of clear stretchy stuff today, I think this is a good start to the week ahead


----------



## MrsPhez

Just remembered got my pelvic US on Thurs for my 5cm cyst. Right when I might be o'ing! Hope it doesnt affect my chances! And was going to grab DH Thurs morning as he's off. Well I might anyway they'll never know. Needs must and all that! But they'll be able to tell me if I what stage I'm at of ovulation which is good. Hopin for 2 follicles hehe! And as for strectchy CM, scrap that, it was TMI look away now, pouring out when I went to the loo and it was the good stuff. Neg OPK though. I only just finished AF at weekend! Weirdo cycles......


----------



## bobster

Thanks so much guys I feel much better now. I just have these moments of terror sometimes. I've been poking my boobs a lot today and I think they are a bit sore again now although that could be from the poking lol! Mackjess I'm the same with wanting some sickness, its crazy. OH's agreed to an early scan at 8 weeks now so that's good although I'm scared stiff of not seeing a heartbeat. 

MrsPhez I hope you are getting to it! I think the more ewcm you have the better the chances so sounds great this month for you. Keep jumping OH as much as you can now so his men are ready and waiting for your egg. How good timing is that?! There will be no doubt for you when you've ovulated this cycle hopefully! Lets hope you ovulate Thursday as planned. Your cycles sound great at the moment compared to your past long cycles. You and mlm have great cycles.

Not sure about writing into This Morning but will definitely be worth checking out the show.

Ooooh I'm so excited for the next bfp's! Get to it ladies ;) !!!


----------



## MrsPhez

Told DH to be ready for action, he's all for it! That's a relief. Yeah my cycles are getting shorter and shorter! Could it really be the vitamins? Not sure what else it could be though. We must catch the egg hey MLM? Think I had a dud last month, hope this one's a goodun


----------



## MrsPhez

Been shunned for Skyfall on Blu Ray. Brilliant. He thought later this week would be OK, not tonight (so close to telling him about SMEP). Grr. On that note I'm going to bed......alone! I'm shattered so prob for the best and at least I have no pos opk, that would be a different story.....night ladies


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez how frustrating are men! Can you wear some sexy undies tonight and make sure you dtd tonight? Maybe don't mention smep as it might put too much pressure on him... although it could go the other way and make him step up if he's tired again. They really have no idea do they! 

Anyway there's still loads of chance this cycle as you've not got your positive opk yet so don't worry, you have time! Maybe crack open a bottle of wine or something to get him in the mood? Or surprise him when he gets home from work by being in sexy lingerie? Then I bet he can't say no!


----------



## bobster

P.s- sounds just like my man. I'm sure he'd prefer skyfall on blue ray over sex sometimes. Grrrr!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry Phez. I did eventually tell my DH about SMEP. We usually don't DTD much during the week as we both have stressful jobs, so it was the easiest way to get him on board. He totally surprised me by being totally into it, like he was sacrificing his body and if he died trying, well death by sex was the way to go. LOL. He was SOOO bummed when it worked the first month and he never got wore out from SMEP.


----------



## MrsPhez

That's hilarious Mackjess! Do you know, I dont think mine would bother that much if he knew about SMEP but I'm not risking it. He's playing badminton tonight but I'm sure he'll do the honours as he could snse my disappointment, although I was careful not to go on about it, that would be a complete turn off. Neg OPK today too, not even any kind of line. Scan tomorrow will be enlightening. Hope O holds off till Sunday as we have no plans this weekend ;-)! Glad you preggy ladies are doing well.


----------



## bobster

Keep us updated about the scan :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Will do Bobster. Managed to get some action last night and my OPK is a darker shade today so feeling good, although I know we dtd at the right times last month and nothing happened. Hope keeps us all going! How's mlm doing, fingers crossed for you


----------



## bobster

Oh glad you got some action last night. I would bd a few days after your positive too if you can. How was ultrasound? 

Yes how's mlm? In the 2ww yet?


----------



## MrsPhez

Not got the best news. Apparently I'm not going o this month because I have a 5cm hemorragic cyst on the right and have been referred to gynaecology at the hospital. Am now on phone to gp to see if I can get some 21 day bloods done. At least I will have a clearer picture of what's going on. Weird ,they said most people with these are laid up on the ward in lots of pain and I cant feel a thing! So that's the story today. Not sure it's worth trying this month as they couldnt see a follicle due to the size of the cyst. Wonder what will happen to my temps now. I hate being a woman!


----------



## bobster

:hugs: Life is shit isn't it. Sorry to hear your news.

I had a spot of watery pink in my discharge today when I was on the loo. 

Why is life so hard! :(


----------



## mackjess

could you still ov from the other side? I'm glad you're not in any pain.

hang In there Bobster, I had spotting twice early on. once it was pink and the next time it was brown. be sure to keep drinking your water and take care of yourself.


----------



## mackjess

if anyone here had ever worried about or been told they had low progesterone check this out. I prefer to try things naturally rather than supplements all the time.
https://www.ehow.com/facts_5008973_foods-naturally-increase-progesterone.html


----------



## bobster

Thanks Mack, I know you had some spotting the day before your af was due, when did you have the second bit of spotting? 

I've just gone right back to the beginning of this thread when you got your bfp and its nice to know you had the same worries about loss of symptoms and twinges etc and your boy is fine. You wrote that by 6 weeks you only have a 5% chance of mc so lets hope i'm in the 95%. 6+1 today. No cramping or any other problems just that one spot of watery pink discharge (sorry if tmi)


----------



## mackjess

I had the brown spotting at the end of wk 5. And I was a complete mess early on!


----------



## mlm115

That is garbage mrs Phez, sorry you have to deal with that. Since they couldn't see the follicle is it possible you could o and they just can't confirm it? Hope they take care of you quickly to get everything resolved. 

Bobster the further that bean is sticking the better your odds - you've got this girl! A small amount of pinkish discharge is probably fine like Mack says. 

18 weeks Mack- wooo! What's new and exciting with you??

I am in the tww. I kept using opks after my first positive, and got positives for 2 days, then a negative again yesterday morning. So I have a pretty good idea when I ovulated which is cool. We dtd at the right times so now I just wait. I have one leftover hpt from last month that I kinda want to wait as long as possible to use. 2 dpo today, will try to hold out til 12 dpo.


----------



## bobster

Good luck mlm :)


----------



## bobster

..And thanks for the progesterone link Mackjess. Its interesting stuff.. may have to make some dietary changes seeing as though my GP is useless and doesn't even seem to know what progesterone is.


----------



## mackjess

I started eating the wild yams and taking the B vits. I already ate a lot of eggs and nuts. They sell yam supplements online as well, but I thought they were really good baked with some butter so I didn't bother. Might be a good idea to try til you're thru 13 weeks, that is when the baby takes over making its own hormones. Smart little buggers aren't they?

mlm - So far nothing new. I stalk Finn on the doppler quite a bit since I can't feel movement yet. But since I have a hard time hearing just his heartbeat because it sounds like he is behind the wooshing placenta, I think that could be cushioning stuff so I don't feel him moving yet. I know he is cause sometimes he will swim away from the doppler! I had an OB appt this afternoon, but I have a missed call from the office this AM since I turn my ringer off when I go to sleep. It snowed like a foot the last 3 hours so I have a feeling they are cancelling appts. I don't mind since I'm working from home, I'm sure the roads are a mess and they haven't plowed my neighborhood so i don't even think I could make it to the main road! We have medians with grass and trees down the middle of our street which are lovely, but the snow banks on both sides of the narrow lane because of it and when I walked down the drive it's like 3 feet high on the sides of the road and a foot in the middle!

I can't remember phez, were you using OPKs as well? FX that you still OV or they get that cyst taken care of soon!!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> That is garbage mrs Phez, sorry you have to deal with that. Since they couldn't see the follicle is it possible you could o and they just can't confirm it? Hope they take care of you quickly to get everything resolved.
> 
> Bobster the further that bean is sticking the better your odds - you've got this girl! A small amount of pinkish discharge is probably fine like Mack says.
> 
> 18 weeks Mack- wooo! What's new and exciting with you??
> 
> I am in the tww. I kept using opks after my first positive, and got positives for 2 days, then a negative again yesterday morning. So I have a pretty good idea when I ovulated which is cool. We dtd at the right times so now I just wait. I have one leftover hpt from last month that I kinda want to wait as long as possible to use. 2 dpo today, will try to hold out til 12 dpo.

You know mlm, I'm gonna make like today didnt happen, just while my OPKs are showing good signs. Not gonna tell DH they didnt see any follicles and carry on bding to see what happens. Been googling, it's a bit like living on a time bomb. If it ruptures its supposed to be agony and thats scary when you have a 2 yr old to look after and no family nearby. And the trewatment is either leave it, have surgery (no) or go on the pill (NOOOO). The last 2 arent cures they'll just be a possibly temporary fix. So will leave it and see if it goes on it's own and hope it just scuse my lingo, b***ers off. Cant believe it, as if TTC isnt stressful enough! Could it have caused my mc? Who knows but they are caused by hormonal imbalance so I can at leats get checked out. Sorry for long one.
Bobster, hang on in there, hope it's nothing to worry about. Although you will won't you ;-)
Good luck mlm
Thanks for link Mackjess


----------



## bobster

I think I would do the same as you Phez. Dr's don't always get these things right and bd'ing can't hurt can in just in case. 

Mackjess you and Finn go steady in that snow! Luckily its all cleared up here.


----------



## mackjess

I'm not going anywhere in this snow. They actually closed our office for the first time in 18 years due to weather, so now I don't even have to work from home!


----------



## bobster

Woop day off then! Enjoy ;)


----------



## MrsPhez

Check my chart today! I give up! Looks like the rise after o has begun, that darkish line the other day may have been a hint that o was around and I perhaps missed the surge. But I saw the scan yesterday, there were no follies! Perhaps you can have a BBT rise without ovulation? But how??? Just have to wait to see if its a sustained shift.....sorry for the negativity the last couple of days.....I will hopefully look back at this thread in a year or so and watch the journey we have all been on (with a new baby in my arms!)


----------



## MrsPhez

Got my story for the GP phonecall, convinced, OK begged, for day 21 propgesterone which has been granted! Though they didnt have space on what I think will be day 21. Just hoping AF doesnt show before I get them done.


----------



## mlm115

Good for you mrs Phez! Glad you got the tests you want!


----------



## MrsPhez

I just realised that the temp jump could be a sign of anovulation. Maybe I'll wait for the next cycle to get my prog bloods done when I know for sure I ovulated. I think I'm out this month for sure. Hoping you get the bfp this month mlm, we need another!


----------



## bobster

Phez have you been dtd recently? Don't worry, even if this isn't your month I know it will happen soon. Perhaps your cycles are still regulating a bit.

I don't know enough about charts to help you but maybe if you create a new thread someone will help.

I hope this means ovulation now. Scans aren't always 100% and surely if your cyst was that big it would have been difficult to see the whole ovary? And did they look at the other one?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Phez have you been dtd recently? Don't worry, even if this isn't your month I know it will happen soon. Perhaps your cycles are still regulating a bit.
> 
> I don't know enough about charts to help you but maybe if you create a new thread someone will help.
> 
> I hope this means ovulation now. Scans aren't always 100% and surely if your cyst was that big it would have been difficult to see the whole ovary? And did they look at the other one?

I'll just wait to see what my chart ends up like, it's OK. The other ovary is perfectly fine which is good. But it did have a 5cm on it when I went for mc scan so I have some hormonal issues I think. DTD only once on Weds, just not feeling like it. Am so exhausted and had my pap smear this morning. Feel I've been interefered with enough with the TV scan as well yesterday and not feeling up for bding. Woe is me! Hope I get referral soon. Thanks for your messages though, means a lot!


----------



## mlm115

Understandable you don't feel up to dtd Phez, you've had a rough few days! I hope you get some positive news soon!


----------



## bobster

Maybe write this month off and start a fresh one next month. I think its prob a good idea to do the day 21 test next cycle when its a bit clearer when you O. 

Mlm- how are you bearing up in the 2ww?


----------



## mlm115

I'm fine so far. I don't really have any expectations of getting a bfp, so I'm pretty chill about it. That being said, I'm only about 4 dpo and don't usually get crazy til a little bit later haha

DH and I bought a house last week (woo hoo!) so a lot of my attention has been on that lately which is so refreshing for me to have something different to focus on.


----------



## MrsPhez

Congratulations on buying your house! That will certainly take your mind off ttc, until it comes to "christening" each room hehe!
Been doing more googling of all things cystic and am going to improve my diet starting Monday. I have a healthy BMI but need to drop the caffeine, most dairy and processed foods/cakes. Really should have an entirely whole foods, even vegan, diet but not going that far. Should balance my oestrogen levels which cause the cysts....


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey Ladies,

Just been catching up with all your recent posts...

Mackjess- wow, looks like you are almost half way through. Are you showing much? do you feel more relaxed about everything? are you feeling better? still got snow on the ground?

Bobster- so pleased to read your bean is sticking, I hope that small bit of pink was just the bean burrowing in deeper. Did you speak with the midwife- will they let you do the early scan at the NHS Early pregnancy unit or will you go private- that must be in 2 weeks? pleased your OH is now on board with the idea. What are you doing about your wedding this summer- is that on hold for now? thanks for the private message btw- just received it when I signed in.

Mlm- congrats on the house purchase and sounding like you are keeping sane during the 2ww... I hope this is your month.

Mrs phez- I was cheering that your cycles sounded like they had regulated themselves but was sorry to read about the cyst. I went to A&E a couple of years back in terrible agony and they queried a cyst that had burst but turned out to be my appendix in the end so its great you are not in any pain with it- hope your referral comes quickly.

As for me, AF finally came about day 60 and I'm now CD10 I think. Trying to adjust how I think about conceiving now. I kept saying (and felt) that the mc I had before was my one and only chance of getting pregnant...but I know that's not true, the whole long period thing and not getting any answers was really frustrating me. DH and I are going to my regular GP this coming Friday to ask why my cycles have not settled down after 6 months since the mc and to ask if those bloods I had recently showed if I was ovulating or not. Otherwise, I'm just getting on with other things and not trying to focus too much on it as I had done before. 

Sorry for the long one :flower:


----------



## mlm115

Thanks for updating Jane, glad you are feeling better. I think it's a good idea to go to your doctor. It will make you feel better to have some answers I think. You're still going to ttc this cycle though right? I feel like you all have helped me so much on this thread that I want to see everyone get their sticky beans!


----------



## bobster

Welcome back Jane! Lovely to hear from you again. Glad you've had a break and taken some of the pressure off yourself with everything. Sometimes ttc madness can cause rational thoughts to go out of the window somewhat. We've all been there I think! 

I'm glad you've decided to see your gp and get some advice and reassurance about your cycles. Hopefully they'll give you some answers or at least point you in the direction of someone who can help. How long have you been trying for? It might be worth saying you've been trying for at least a year as I know they won't initiate testing for most people until after this time. Great that you're back and focusing your attention on other things more too. 

MLM- congrats!!! How exciting! What's the house like? Is it where you wanted it? That's sure to distract you from the 2ww which is great timing.

Mrsphez- Sounds like you've done your research. Its good to have a plan of action. Does dairy have a lot of oestrogen in it from the animals is that why its bad? I read soy can suppress oestrogen but not sure on the truth in that.

AFM-No more pink tinged discharge so thats good. Booked a private scan for the 5th March (9 days :wacko:). Very nervous but would rather know earlier one way or another.


----------



## GI_Jane

oh wow bobster- not long to go but it will feel like ages!

It is actually a year that we've been trying. 6 months before the mc and now 6 months since it....I really hope to get some answers soon or at least a referral somewhere, not sure I could cope with just being told to wait it out even longer. I've spent too many hours searching the internet for answers that might apply to my situation (we've all done it haven't we!).

mlm- yes we are still trying- hoping we might just get lucky (aren't we all!)

My DH has been really good and after the receptionist said my blood results were satisfactory, he was the one who said we should go together and talk to the GP face to face....he wants this just as much as me, except he doesn't get as emotional and down about it as I do!

The weekend has gone so quick :growlmad: have a good week ladies :flower:


----------



## bobster

Men do tend to keep their emotions under control a bit better than women don't they. I think its different for us though as its our bodies. Plus I think they just deal with things differently. My OH has been really really quiet about this pregnancy. He says it hasn't hit him yet and he won't allow it to until after the scan. He doesn't talk about it and certainly doesn't google or obsess like me even though I feel exactly the same about it not hitting me yet. 

A year isn't that long to try if you think about how the timing has to be so spot on. Me and OH were trying for just over a year with 2 miscarriages in the middle. And you did catch after 6 months which is great. Hope GP manages to shed some light on your long cycles. When are you going? 

Has anyone ever read men are from mars and women are from venus? Its one of those books that I've been meaning to get hold of but never had chance to read.


----------



## mackjess

Hi Jane! :howdy: Glad to see you back. I'm doing good. Just this weird limbo feeling. Finally over the nasty flu I had a few weeks ago, still not feeling kicks or anything yet so stalking the baby dutifully with my doppler. And he swims away so I know he's moving, just not feeling it yet. My appt last week was cancelled because the office closed due to the weather. We got a foot of snow and are in for another foot over the next two days. My OB appt is resched for this Friday, and my scan is next Thursday. I think since I'm "high risk" due to age, prev mc, pcos and thyroid (YAY) that it's a 4D scan?? It may just be a regular scan and then a 4D closer to the end, but I do know that I will end up with at least one of the 4D ones at the specialist which is great since I had not planned on forking over the dough for one. I'm fine with the regular scans and knowing everything is OK, but if you want my insurance to pay for the 4D for me I'm not complaining!

Gosh, time is flying!! I think I sched my scan 8-9 weeks ago and it seemed like FOREVER and now it's next week.

Really glad your DH is being so involved and wants to go to the GP with you. Mine wanted to know if it was a boy or girl and when is it getting here. Any details I gave during/after mc and testing at the beginning of this one and supplements I had to take he was totally not interested in. Not that he doesn't care, he just knows I can handle it. 

Hopefully you get some peace of mind and answers. Will be waiting eagerly to hear the results and of course rooting for you!!

Hi Bobster! Hi Everyone!! Glad the spotting has stopped. When is your scan?


----------



## bobster

Glad you are feeling better Mack. That's exciting that you get a 4d scan. Would love to see pictures.

Scan is a week today but its in the evening (7pm) for some reason. OH has said he will try to distract me for the day as I know i'm going to be stressing out (already am!). Will keep the thread posted.

Hope you other ladies are doing good.


----------



## mlm115

A 4d scan is awesome Mack. That will be cool. How is your snow situation? We're supposed to get a lot today in Chicago, I'm dreading my commute home! Hurry up spring!

Your scan is coming up fast Bobster! Yay!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster I will be praying and FX that you see a lovely little bean at your scan. I know what you mean about late scans. I did my first one at 4pm, NEVER again. I was about hyperventilating by the time we got there and I'm not even a hyper anxious person normally. Now I do them at 8-9am when they open, even if it means I have to do it 2 days later. I can't take the wait during the day. You've had no further spotting, I'm sure it will be wonderful. Excited for you! And try not to stress, although that is impossible.

Mlm-snowed in again. Hopefully we don't lose power but if we do we have a gas stove and water heater. We'll just have to snuggle to stay warm. Worried because I'm going to see Maroon 5 tomorrow night which I have wanted to see them for YEARS. I think the roads in KC will be OK to get there by tomorrow night, but they may not be able to make it into town. The highways all over KS were shut down and the airport is closed. Eek. Knowing my luck they will reschedule for mid-July while I'm giving birth and I'll have to wait another few years to get a chance to see them!


----------



## mlm115

I hope your concert isn't cancelled! I would be upset too if I missed the chance of seeing Adam Levine live- he's so hot!


----------



## mlm115

How are you doing mrs Phez?


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> How are you doing mrs Phez?

Sorry, did a disappearing act. I'm so-so...got a blindingly positive OPK yesterday so dtd this morning but have very little hope as there were no follies on my scan last week. Think my body is trying to push one out but can't cos of the cyst. Not sure what will hapeen to AF, could be ages away/or withdrawal bleed. Waiting for GYN to contact me about next scan/appointment, could be a while.
On my new diet, love the green tea and raw broccoli with peanut butter to make it more palatable!
Making the most of my son, what a precious gift he is.
How long till you test mlm? You gonna hold on for a while?


----------



## MrsPhez

Bobster, will be thinking of you ?tomorrow evening. Hoping with all my might that this is a well behaved sticky bean!


----------



## mlm115

MrsPhez said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing mrs Phez?
> 
> Sorry, did a disappearing act. I'm so-so...got a blindingly positive OPK yesterday so dtd this morning but have very little hope as there were no follies on my scan last week. Think my body is trying to push one out but can't cos of the cyst. Not sure what will hapeen to AF, could be ages away/or withdrawal bleed. Waiting for GYN to contact me about next scan/appointment, could be a while.
> On my new diet, love the green tea and raw broccoli with peanut butter to make it more palatable!
> Making the most of my son, what a precious gift he is.
> How long till you test mlm? You gonna hold on for a while?Click to expand...

Maybe they just couldn't see it, but you did have follies there. That's what I'm hoping for you anyway. And if you did ovulate, you got your timing right for dtd. Broccoli with peanut butter is good? Sounds like an interesting combo to me! Glad you are enjoying time with your son too. 

I'm 8 dpo today- no crazy symptoms or anything. I will hold off til at least Saturday, 11dpo to test. Maybe will even wait til Sunday since I have to go to a baby shower Saturday and don't want to make it harder on myself if I get a bfn.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing mrs Phez?
> 
> Sorry, did a disappearing act. I'm so-so...got a blindingly positive OPK yesterday so dtd this morning but have very little hope as there were no follies on my scan last week. Think my body is trying to push one out but can't cos of the cyst. Not sure what will hapeen to AF, could be ages away/or withdrawal bleed. Waiting for GYN to contact me about next scan/appointment, could be a while.
> On my new diet, love the green tea and raw broccoli with peanut butter to make it more palatable!
> Making the most of my son, what a precious gift he is.
> How long till you test mlm? You gonna hold on for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they just couldn't see it, but you did have follies there. That's what I'm hoping for you anyway. And if you did ovulate, you got your timing right for dtd. Broccoli with peanut butter is good? Sounds like an interesting combo to me! Glad you are enjoying time with your son too.
> 
> I'm 8 dpo today- no crazy symptoms or anything. I will hold off til at least Saturday, 11dpo to test. Maybe will even wait til Sunday since I have to go to a baby shower Saturday and don't want to make it harder on myself if I get a bfn.Click to expand...

Thanks for the positive thoughts. Broccoli and PB is awesome! Raw veg is the way forward apparently so I needed a way to help get it down, it works!
If you can, I'd wait till Sunday but I know how hard it is. Good luck!


----------



## GI_Jane

My fingers are crossed for you Mlm, you are so good not testing, I would have POAS already! 

Is all the paperwork going through for your new home? When do you hope to be in? DH just flew back from Chicago on Friday, he said it was really cold.

My appointment with my GP (that's I made over 2 weeks ago and is the GP I trust/like the most) that was for this Friday to basically ask what the hell is going on has been cancelled. Quite annoyed since DH and I both arranged to work from home that day. Oh well, they've given me an alternate doctor to see and I think we'll just go with that and hope he listens and provides some answers.

For you ladies in the UK, the fertility guidelines produced by the NICE people that the NHS are meant to follow has just been updated and under the irregular periods section mentions in no uncertain terms about doing a serum progesterone measurement to determine ovulation. It mentions loads more and I'm going to read up on it before I go Friday- I might even print it out and take it with me- hope that doesn't make me look desperate! But I KNOW MY RIGHTS! LOL apparently they are only guidelines though and don't have to be followed!


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing mrs Phez?
> 
> Sorry, did a disappearing act. I'm so-so...got a blindingly positive OPK yesterday so dtd this morning but have very little hope as there were no follies on my scan last week. Think my body is trying to push one out but can't cos of the cyst. Not sure what will hapeen to AF, could be ages away/or withdrawal bleed. Waiting for GYN to contact me about next scan/appointment, could be a while.
> On my new diet, love the green tea and raw broccoli with peanut butter to make it more palatable!
> Making the most of my son, what a precious gift he is.
> How long till you test mlm? You gonna hold on for a while?Click to expand...

Mrs phez look up DIM (diindolymethane), it's a supplement that might interest you and complement your new eating habits.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> MrsPhez said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mlm115 said:
> 
> 
> How are you doing mrs Phez?
> 
> Sorry, did a disappearing act. I'm so-so...got a blindingly positive OPK yesterday so dtd this morning but have very little hope as there were no follies on my scan last week. Think my body is trying to push one out but can't cos of the cyst. Not sure what will hapeen to AF, could be ages away/or withdrawal bleed. Waiting for GYN to contact me about next scan/appointment, could be a while.
> On my new diet, love the green tea and raw broccoli with peanut butter to make it more palatable!
> Making the most of my son, what a precious gift he is.
> How long till you test mlm? You gonna hold on for a while?Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs phez look up DIM (diindolymethane), it's a supplement that might interest you and complement your new eating habits.Click to expand...

DIM, found when broccoli is digested! Trying to eat proper food so I don't rattle too much (already on vitex (forgot to mention that one, started couple days ago), B complex and omega 3. Thanks for the tip though hun :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

No worries.

How are you getting on with the Vitex? I found it made me feel really down (turns out it has an affinity to the dopamine receptor). Anyway I persevered with it for 3 months and I didn't find it helped but I have seen many posts where it has helped people. Good luck.

Been reading more of the clinical excellence guidelines for fertility- its quite interesting. They state 'the use of basal body temp charts to confirm ovulation does not reliably predict ovulation and is not recommended'. I think a lot of women would disagree with that.

They also explain why the NHS don't give progesterone for threatened miscarriage when they do in other countries.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> No worries.
> 
> How are you getting on with the Vitex? I found it made me feel really down (turns out it has an affinity to the dopamine receptor). Anyway I persevered with it for 3 months and I didn't find it helped but I have seen many posts where it has helped people. Good luck.
> 
> Been reading more of the clinical excellence guidelines for fertility- its quite interesting. They state 'the use of basal body temp charts to confirm ovulation does not reliably predict ovulation and is not recommended'. I think a lot of women would disagree with that.
> 
> They also explain why the NHS don't give progesterone for threatened miscarriage when they do in other countries.

Those guidelines sound fascinating, I'm gonna check them out asap. You can see my BBT chart is a mess this month. FF thought i ovultaed when I blatantly didnt so over-rode that. Will see what happens with this latest development (pos OPK). Am in a lot of discomfort today, like AF pain....


----------



## bobster

Jane good researching. I think you should def have it with you when you see the Dr. Maybe ask your questions and don't bring it out unless needed. I think its good to do your research as some GP's in my experience can just fob you off a bit and aren't up-to-date with things as they should be. Hopefully yours will be a good one though.

Glad you're back Phez. Sounds like a good ovulation sign. I kept a diary the month I got my bfp (for the first time ever) to compare my symptoms for following months and I clearly put that I felt bad af type pain and feeling crap and run down and a bit generally achy just after ovulation. If anyone wanted to read it I would be happy to put it up on here by dpo. 

MLM you are so strong! I think its a good idea though to wait as bfp's can vary by dpo for each pregnancy. My mc I tested everyday and not a hint until 11dpo. I hope this is it for you, it would be perfect timing with the house buy and everything. Have you got any symptoms or are you trying not to think/over analyse it?

Jane how interesting do those guidelines sound. I'd like to read the bit about progesterone to see what the reasoning is. Do you have a link you could share? If not i'll search for it don't worry.


----------



## mlm115

Bobster, I wouldn't mind reading your symptoms by dpo- that was a good idea, I wish I would've done that. I've had some symptoms that I'm sure I could attribute to pregnancy but am really trying to not even go there. I've been convinced before that I was, and it made the bfn pretty disappointing. It's getting harder to hold off on testing though, Ahhh!

I tried to look up US guidelines like what you found Jane and didn't have much luck. Oh well.


----------



## MrsPhez

I skimmed through the guidelines Jane, like the part about caffeine not being a negative influence on fertility. So I will keep drinking my latte of an evening, otherwise it's green and white tea, which I LOVE.
Bobster, I wish the pain was from ovulation but I fear it's the cyst. Temps not doing much and I think my hormones are all crazy. Next month should be better but don't like the fact that my chances are limited by half unless it disappears, which it should do naturally, technically speaking.
Is today the big day Bobster? So excited and nervous for you
Only a couple of days to go mlm!
It's a big week for a couple of us!
So glad you're all still around this thread :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

Hi Everyone!!! Sorry for your situation Phez. One of my best friends had trouble with cysts in her early 20s that were actually ON her ovary, and 2 of them ended up bursting at the same time and she only had 1 ovary. She has 2 kids and didn't have much trouble getting preggers even though it was a permanent thing. So it does suck you might have to wait every other month if the cyst is in the way, but it is possible. In fact she was NTNP with the second one and still took about 6 months, which isn't bad. So FX if that pesky thing got in the way this month that next month you get to catch an eggy!

MLM- Adam Levin was so hot I think I got knocked up again. OMG. I really love Maroon 5 and didn't even realize he was so cute til after I'd been listening to them a few years. When he started on The Voice I was like OMG that's who I've been hearing!!! Why wasn't I watching videos!

Jane and Bobster, good luck on your scans and appts!


----------



## GI_Jane

I would like to read your symptoms by dpo please bobster

If you google 'NICE guidelines miscarriage' then download the PDF for ectopic pregnancy and miscarriage, the section about progesterone is on page 28.

Thanks mackjess, appointment is at 10am so I will post once I get back to let you girls know what he reckons!


----------



## mlm115

I just gave in. 10 dpo. Bfn. This really sucks.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I just gave in. 10 dpo. Bfn. This really sucks.

Oh Mlm, how disappointing, I'm sorry to read this. I know this doesn't help but it is still a day or two early...


----------



## GI_Jane

I had my GP appointment this morning...he think Clomid is the way forward and is referring me to the gynae place where they prescribe it and do all the monitoring. It's a step in the right direction at least:flower:


----------



## mackjess

Good news. I've read about so many using clomid that got it after a few tries, or tried a few cycles with it to get a bfp naturally after coming off of if. either way, it seems like a big help! fx. for you. hope you get your appt soon.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mackjess. - I'm only on day 16 so hoping I will get to see them before my next cycle starts- gives them about 40 days or so to fit me in so I can start it next cycle!


----------



## mackjess

Good luck. I know it can be really helpful with irregular cycles. I hope you get in soon as well!


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. MLM sorry to hear of your bfn, lets hope its just too early. And if not you'll only have a couple of weeks to wait until next ovulation which is no time at all although I know can feel like an age.

Jane glad to hear they are referring you and getting the ball rolling. I have read really good things about clomid too. It can increase your chance of twins too!

MrsPhez, I hope your cyst goes away its such a pain. Can it just go away on its own for some people? How's the raw veg and peanut butter diet going?

My scans on Tuesday. Hope to god its ok but freaking out about the chance of a missed miscarriage as i've read about lots of women having those and they seem really common. Will just have to wait and see. Roll on tuesday :wacko:
Will post symptoms I recorded in diary soon - I'm still recording symptoms even now for some reason- just didn't stop. Its become a bit of a crazy obsession. Still peeing on tests everyday too hahaha.


----------



## MrsPhez

Sorry for the BFN mlm, maybe today's the day, don't give up on this cycle just yet! Good luck!
Great news about the Clomid Jane, sounds like it's what you need and should help give you a regular cycle which will seem amazing in itself. Do they scan your ovaries for follicles while you're on it?
The cyst should disappearr on it's own (helped by my new diet) but when they are large sometimes they don't. Mine is on the border of being large at 5cm. Will have to see...
Still loving raw broc and PB but I ate a ton of chocolate yesterday. Doh!!!! Also walking at least 30 mins every day..been a bit sedentary lately.
FF has shown I ovulated 3 days ago my temps are on the up. Not convinced though! At least we dtd on the morning of O day, chances are so slim but there is a chance.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Bobster, I won't tell you not to worry because I will be the same in your situation. I will be thinking of you and hoping that your little beans heartbeat will be very strong. I think you said you had it in the evening? Please post an update as soon as you can. 

I'm feeling quite positive about the clomid but don't want to get my hopes too high incase the people at the actual prescribing unit don't agree with my GP and think I don't need it. Anyway at least the ball is rolling but we will keep trying in the mean time. 

Mrs phez, when I look up clomid online, it does suggest that there would be ultrasound monitoring and 21 day bloods etc but my GP suggested that's not always the case so will have to wait and see on that one...

Did you test again Mlm?


----------



## bobster

When do you go to the clinic then Jane? Hopefully they will monitor your bloods as it would be reassuring.

My friend came round with her 3 month old baby today. I'm sure my womb was doing somersaults. She's so adorable. Anyway my friend had a blighted ovum before she got pregnant with Erin and she said her boobs weren't as sore but she still felt sick with the blighted ovum. Now I'm terrified as my boobs don't feel that sore and i'm sure they're less sore than when I first found out. Argh so nervous about a mmc or blighted ovum. Its on Tuesday night at 7pm so I will update as soon as I can. Never been so nervous in my whole life as I am about this scan.


----------



## GI_Jane

If you can bobster, try and take it easy mate. Will you be working during the day on Monday and Tuesday? Hope that helps to distract you a little if you are.X


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane. No we're on annual leave this week. I'm going to ring them tomorrow and see if they can see us earlier in the day. Will keep you posted...


----------



## bobster

Brought scan forward to tonight and saw a tiny 7+2 old bub with a heartbeat! So happy but know i'm not yet out of the woods. They said I have about 1:50 chance of mc now. Crazy thing is I worked out it must have been from bd 3 days before ovulation! A bit more relaxed now. 

Hope you ladies are all doing OK. Whats everyone been up to? MLM when do you move?


----------



## mackjess

Oh Bobster that is wonderful news!!!! I'm so happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## mlm115

Bobster that is amazing!!!!!!! So happy for you.


----------



## MrsPhez

Bobster, YEEEEEEEEEEEEEY :happydance: Beyond happy for you and your OH!

5 DPO today, ho hum, thumb twiddling here. Day 21 bloods on Weds. Testing at weekend


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great news bobster. Hope you can relax a tiny bit. Has it hit you both now?

What happens next- wait for your 12 week nhs scan?

No news here, am day 19 I think.


----------



## mlm115

Well hellllo AF- the witch showed up at promptly 14dpo as usual. I'm annoyed. I get obvious ewcm around the same time each cycle, positive opks, we dtd at the right time, I have a perfectly normal lp, and I am still not pregnant! What the hell?!?? Ok. Done ranting. Sorry.


----------



## bobster

Thanks guys. Relaxing a tiny bit although he measured baby at only 7+1 which means it must have been from dtd 4 days (not 3 as previously said) before. I'm just hoping OH has good sperm that hung around for a while and its not just growing too slowly. He said it can be out by a few days though.

MLM what a bitch that witch is. Are you doing the deed after you think you've ovulated too? Did you do smep? It is strange because your cycles are textbook perfect and you seem to be dtd plenty. Remember though you only get a 20% chance each cycle even if you do everything right so you should do it within 5 cycles. Its just trying to be patient isn't it which is hard. Maybe try a more relaxed approach with the bd'ing and just do it as much as possible but not to a specific plan instead? Do you get plenty of ewcm? 

Jane yes will wait now for nhs scan. Need to still book in with mw but still feeling reluctant to do it as its still early days and don't wanna jinx it. When do you go to the clinic? Hope you cycle shortens a bit this month.

MrsPhez keep us posted on the testing. By the law of averages one of you should have a bfp coming up soon! Do you think you may have o'd from the other side to the cyst? What are they doing about your follow up? will they rescan you at some point?

Will add my dpo symptoms in next post..


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Well hellllo AF- the witch showed up at promptly 14dpo as usual. I'm annoyed. I get obvious ewcm around the same time each cycle, positive opks, we dtd at the right time, I have a perfectly normal lp, and I am still not pregnant! What the hell?!?? Ok. Done ranting. Sorry.

Ah that's crap Mlm. I'm sorry to read this and don't apologise for the rant- we more than understand your frustration. Will you do anything different next month do you think? Were you using the pre seed too?

How you doing mrs phez- temps still on the up?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster - Try not to worry about the exact day. You don't know how long it took for the little guy to burrow in and start growing, so I don't think you can really get it down to the day. You saw a heartbeat, that is HUGE. I know what you mean about jinxing yourself though. I finally started to relax a bit more after 12 weeks and then into the 2nd tri, so hopefully you ease into this as well.

MLM, total crap about AF. Gripe away girl.

I'm having a crap day myself. I did join a July due date thread for ladies that were pregnant after a loss. There's a handful of us that were trucking along and doing good, but now one lady got her cervix checked at her 20 week scan, found out it was incompetent, she is too far dilated for a stitch and is on bedrest at the hospital just waiting to most likely lose her LO. So I'm mad today. It's not fair that some have to try so hard, then to have losses, finally get a pregnancy going her way, then go thru this again. We've been typing in the same group since November, so even tho we are only internet buddies it still feels like a friend. Mad mad mad today. This isn't her first loss in second trimester, so she is done trying after this. 

That's my vent, didn't want to vent in my other thread since she has so much going on, but it's not fair and it sucks and I'm tired of this happening to women who'd be great moms.


----------



## bobster

The thing that was different for me this month was that after my OPK I still had loads of ewcm. Had it in total for about 7 days. Had negatives after first positive for 5 days and then on the 6th day a blazing positive (both lines very dark when ejected the digi OPK). Only bd'd the 2 consecutive days before the second positive and not at all after. 

Positive OPK day- Mild af cramps in the morning. Slight nausea after a cereal bar. Woke up twice during the night (not to pee or anything just restless). Lots of ewcm, wasn't sure if it was actually sperm after going for a number 2. 
1dpo-negative opk. Small amount of ewcm but feels like its drying up. Urine infection symptoms. Woke up again through the night (very unusual for me).
2dpo- Tired, loss of libido. Hungry.
3dpo (could be the day of actual ovulation according to scan dates)- mild af like cramps in the morning when woke up. Very bloated after a big meal on evening. Feel like making myself sick to relieve the feeling but don't. 
4dpo- slight nausea in am. backache and left boob slightly tender to touch on side.
5dpo- boobs becoming sore.
6dpo- irritable with OH. Want my own space. Dry cm. Tired. Ate loads of carbs. Bloated and boobs sore.
7dpo- boobs sore.
8dpo- shadow line but no colour to it. 
9dpo- very faint line on frer and clearblue digi 1-2.
10dpo- cramps, on and off pressure feeling in uterus. boobs still sore but not worse than a few days ago. 
11dpo- couple of sharp twinges during a long busy day at work. feeling happy and content.
12dpo- wave of nausea which quickly went away. cramps ++, twinges, bloating and boobs more tender and swollen - look bigger. 
13dpo- wet feeling in pants. paranoid about blood. moderate cramps while at work. twinges near ovaries. 
14dpo- af due, feels around the corner. moderate cramping again +++. wet down below. 
15dpo- not as crampy today. worried boobs are less sore. 

List continues but I won't bore you anymore.


----------



## mackjess

Very good detailed symptoms. I had a lot of similar ones as you with all the wetness close to AF, but didn't think to track them.


----------



## GI_Jane

mackjess said:


> Bobster - Try not to worry about the exact day. You don't know how long it took for the little guy to burrow in and start growing, so I don't think you can really get it down to the day. You saw a heartbeat, that is HUGE. I know what you mean about jinxing yourself though. I finally started to relax a bit more after 12 weeks and then into the 2nd tri, so hopefully you ease into this as well.
> 
> MLM, total crap about AF. Gripe away girl.
> 
> I'm having a crap day myself. I did join a July due date thread for ladies that were pregnant after a loss. There's a handful of us that were trucking along and doing good, but now one lady got her cervix checked at her 20 week scan, found out it was incompetent, she is too far dilated for a stitch and is on bedrest at the hospital just waiting to most likely lose her LO. So I'm mad today. It's not fair that some have to try so hard, then to have losses, finally get a pregnancy going her way, then go thru this again. We've been typing in the same group since November, so even tho we are only internet buddies it still feels like a friend. Mad mad mad today. This isn't her first loss in second trimester, so she is done trying after this.
> 
> That's my vent, didn't want to vent in my other thread since she has so much going on, but it's not fair and it sucks and I'm tired of this happening to women who'd be great moms.

That's terrible mackjess. There really is no fairness when it comes to TTC and pregnancy.


----------



## bobster

Oh god Mackjess thats awful. I hope to god the bed rest somehow manages to prevent another loss for her. I know how you feel about getting mad at the whole thing. It seems so unjust that some people have no issues and they are terrible parents and the ones who want it so much have so many problems. 

Thanks Mackjess for your support it really does help. I'm trying not to worry about the date so much and concentrate on the fact he had a good heartbeat and is not significantly smaller than he should be. How is your LO doing? 10.5 inches long! Wow! Mines only 10mm lol!


----------



## mackjess

I know, my heart is just breaking for her. I'm hoping for good news for her as well. She got in the hospital before she had any cramping or anything. I know bedrest can work wonders, and doctors certainly don't get their prognosis right all the time!! I'm sure her little girl could hang in there and defy the odds, and it's pure hell she has to just lay there and wait and find out. 

And you are exactly right about it being unjust. Not that I feel like I should determine who should and shouldn't have kids, but there are so many out there that have NO idea what a blessing they have and aren't very good parents. It's sooooo not fair. Sorry, getting angry again....

I think I might have been a few days under what i thought I'd be at my first measurement, but then at my next scan I was a few days ahead. I have another scan Thursday that I'm excited for. Nervous of course, but not as bad as I usually am. I've tested negative for downs and other chromosome disorders, and I just got the blood work back where they look for nuero stuff like spina bifida etc, and those were negatives. Those 2 tests were big hurdles for me, but of course they like to do the scans to visually verify the structure and organs all look good. I listen to his heartbeat almost every day just for a second (I fell the other day, totally fine didn't land anywhere close to my belly or side) and I can tell he's swimming around. I'm just more in love with him every day and can't wait to feel the warmth of his solid yet soft little body when he gets here. I know some ladies LOVE pregnancy, and I'm totally OK with it, but I'm more about getting to the end game. Maybe the previous loss has something to do with that. 

Really sorry again about AF mlm. I agree with Jane that Phez is due for a BFP soon. There's not many ladies in this thread, so if ya'll get one BFP a cycle everybody would be preggers really soon!


----------



## mackjess

Sorry, hope I didn't scare anyone with my IC story. It only happens about 1 out of 100 pregnancies, and usually they can do a stitch which is very successful. I'm getting my cervix checked with my scan on Thursday, but I feel pretty comfortable that it will be OK since it's so rare. I don't tend to read about other things and think they will happen to me unless I've had some symptoms or it is something I am predispositioned for, so I hope I didn't cause any nerves!


----------



## mlm115

Oh that poor woman. That sucks. 

I worry a little about that for myself- I had a leep done last year which removes a layer of your cervix. I guess when I do get pregnant they will check my cervix often starting at 16 weeks. 

I think when I'm pregnant I will be like you Mackjess- more excited about the end result. 

I wish none of us had to worry about this stuff. It makes me mad that my mc took away a lot of the joy of pregnancy and replaced it with worry.


----------



## bobster

I ditto that mlm. I wish I could enjoy it.

I didn't have any nerves from reading you post Mack, just sadness for your friend.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Just wondering if any of you have gone through a period of not feeling like dtd while TTC? 

I don't know if it's because where my cycles are so long, I just feel like 'what's the point' if it is not near my estimated fertile time or if I don't have any signs of o.

Everything else in our relationship is fine and we're not anymore tired than usual.

Have any of you had periods like this?

No referral letter with an appointment yet but then I knew it would take a while.

Otherwise, nothing to report here.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have gone through a period of not feeling like dtd while TTC?
> 
> I don't know if it's because where my cycles are so long, I just feel like 'what's the point' if it is not near my estimated fertile time or if I don't have any signs of o.
> 
> Everything else in our relationship is fine and we're not anymore tired than usual.
> 
> Have any of you had periods like this?
> 
> No referral letter with an appointment yet but then I knew it would take a while.
> 
> Otherwise, nothing to report here.

Jane, yes I can definitely empathise with you. DH and I have been together 12 years and sex is not as frequent as in the old days! Luckily we both have lowish sex drives so it doesnt bother us but on the other hand it's more difficult to get it on at the right times as it's a bit obvious! Is your OH OK with laying off for a bit? Sex definitely falls into 2 categories, fun and/or TTC. If you're very lucky it wall fall into both!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Sorry, hope I didn't scare anyone with my IC story. It only happens about 1 out of 100 pregnancies, and usually they can do a stitch which is very successful. I'm getting my cervix checked with my scan on Thursday, but I feel pretty comfortable that it will be OK since it's so rare. I don't tend to read about other things and think they will happen to me unless I've had some symptoms or it is something I am predispositioned for, so I hope I didn't cause any nerves!

Sorry to hear about your buddy Mackjess. Nature is cruel sometimes. I hope she comes through OK and the baby survives. Do keep us posted. Btw you haven't scared me in any way, like Bobster, I'm just very sorry for her and her family.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Well hellllo AF- the witch showed up at promptly 14dpo as usual. I'm annoyed. I get obvious ewcm around the same time each cycle, positive opks, we dtd at the right time, I have a perfectly normal lp, and I am still not pregnant! What the hell?!?? Ok. Done ranting. Sorry.

Oh mlm, I'm sorry. I know how much you wanted it this month. How many months have you been trying now?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thanks guys. Relaxing a tiny bit although he measured baby at only 7+1 which means it must have been from dtd 4 days (not 3 as previously said) before. I'm just hoping OH has good sperm that hung around for a while and its not just growing too slowly. He said it can be out by a few days though.
> 
> MLM what a bitch that witch is. Are you doing the deed after you think you've ovulated too? Did you do smep? It is strange because your cycles are textbook perfect and you seem to be dtd plenty. Remember though you only get a 20% chance each cycle even if you do everything right so you should do it within 5 cycles. Its just trying to be patient isn't it which is hard. Maybe try a more relaxed approach with the bd'ing and just do it as much as possible but not to a specific plan instead? Do you get plenty of ewcm?
> 
> Jane yes will wait now for nhs scan. Need to still book in with mw but still feeling reluctant to do it as its still early days and don't wanna jinx it. When do you go to the clinic? Hope you cycle shortens a bit this month.
> 
> MrsPhez keep us posted on the testing. By the law of averages one of you should have a bfp coming up soon! Do you think you may have o'd from the other side to the cyst? What are they doing about your follow up? will they rescan you at some point?
> 
> Will add my dpo symptoms in next post..

Of course I will def keep you posted! I don't know, all my signs point to ovulation including my higher than normal temps (finally in the 98s) they didn't see any follies at the scan but I didn't o till 5 days later in the end. Is that enough time to ripen a follicle, I don't know....
Waiting for gyn now, could be a month or so...


----------



## MrsPhez

Helloooo, back in the BnB room. 7 DPO, have had a sore throat sporadically and a bit of thrush (bleugh). Temps looking good, had a dip today but my sleep has been nothing short of erratic as our boy has just moved into his big bed and gt me up at 3and 5.40am one night. Got a bit of crampiung (?cyst). So when to test? I'm thinking Saturday (10dpo). 
Had my day 21s done today, and it was 7 dpo so good timing. Get results Friday...


----------



## bobster

Oh yay! Lets hope they show very high progesterone to show you've ovulated. Perfect timing :)

I think 10dpo sounds like a good time to test. Cramping is a good sign too. Maybe even wait until 11dpo if you can. I know its hard but it will save disappointment (i'm feeling very hypocritical as i'm typing this! If only we could take our own advice hehe).

Any other symptoms?


----------



## mackjess

I had the thrush and sore throat too. FX for you!!


----------



## bobster

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have gone through a period of not feeling like dtd while TTC?
> 
> I don't know if it's because where my cycles are so long, I just feel like 'what's the point' if it is not near my estimated fertile time or if I don't have any signs of o.
> 
> Everything else in our relationship is fine and we're not anymore tired than usual.
> 
> Have any of you had periods like this?
> 
> No referral letter with an appointment yet but then I knew it would take a while.
> 
> Otherwise, nothing to report here.

Completely! I went through periods like that all the time. I even found that when I did feel like it and it happened to be around ovulation I wasn't enjoying it at all because I was thinking about things like how to keep the sperm in long enough or which position would be best for ttc. Completely ruins it to the point where you really can't be arsed to even do it anymore.

I always found that around my fertile time I had to force myself to pretend to be horny to get as much bd'ing in as possible. 

You are not alone! Best thing to do I think is to try and keep things spiced up. I dressed up for OH last cycle in some lingerie. Things like that can keep it more alive but it is a chore at times ;)

We're on a sex ban now until 12 weeks just in case. Its nice to have a rest although I want it more now the pressures off lol


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> I had the thrush and sore throat too. FX for you!!

Well that's very exciting Mackjess! Feel like I'm coming down with a cold which I got with both other pregnancies before BFP. I'm getting silly here and talking myself into one! Setting myself up, rein me back in please! Thanks though, positive thinking much appreciated x


----------



## mackjess

I totally had a cold with my BFP, so it masked my other symptoms to the point I thought I was out. Maybe we'll hold on to our hats til you get your 21 day bloodwork back.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, thanks for your comments re loss of libido. Made me feel much better and good to know I'm not on my own with this. Was starting to worry maybe me and DH weren't attracted to each other anymore. I think it's just a blip and we need to make more of an effort.

Mrs phez I'm hopeful for you. How's your cold feeling?

Bobster, have you got any morning sickness? Your feeling sign says sick...


----------



## mackjess

Jane I think it's def the stress of TTC. The first time I got prego we weren't really trying. I'd quit taking the pill, but it wasn't like I was tracking dates and trying so we were relaxed and it happened. After that it was really hard to have sex. Sometimes because TTC killed my mood, and sometimes the thought of actually getting prego again scared me cause I was so scared of another loss. Once I did get my BFP though, it was on. I attacked poor DH quite a bit, I guess cause all the stress was gone.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies, thanks for your comments re loss of libido. Made me feel much better and good to know I'm not on my own with this. Was starting to worry maybe me and DH weren't attracted to each other anymore. I think it's just a blip and we need to make more of an effort.
> 
> Mrs phez I'm hopeful for you. How's your cold feeling?
> 
> Bobster, have you got any morning sickness? Your feeling sign says sick...

Can't believe I'm saying this but unfortunately feel a lot better. Boooo! Will stick it out and see what happens. I managed to rein myself back in!


----------



## bobster

Ooooh well symptoms fluctuate all the time Phez I've found- wouldn't worry too much. Some days I've felt boobs sore, sickness, cold symptoms and then the next they can go and I'll feel normal. It was worrying at first but now I think its just normal. 

The nausea has however stayed for the last week or so :( Feels like sea sickness/hangover. I am not complaining though. Bleugh! 

Your symptoms sound good so far but remember about the 20% chance per cycle thing. It just comes down to luck at the end of the day I think. Hope its your turn this time, we need another bfp!


----------



## bobster

Jane- glad you felt a bit reassured. I think like Mack says, ttc is a passion killer because ultimately you are having sex for another reason now not just because you fancy it. It seems very normal to me. As soon as you get your bfp (very soon I can feel it) you will have your libidos back again I'm sure ;)

Maybe try reading some erotic novels or something like that to get your mind out of baby mode and into passion mode. Or try something different with OH to get out of the routine a bit. I find once you have one really good (ahem) session, it gets you both feeling more sexual in general (for a while anyway lol).


----------



## mackjess

Bobster is totally right. I had trouble getting in the mood, but if I sent DH a text or something out of the ordinary, or when we took a short holiday, I still wasn't really in the mood, but once things progressed I relaxed and forgot and was glad afterward I trudged on. Felt less like trudging if we didn't just go to bed at normal time and have to do it that day before we went to sleep cause it was a fertile day.


----------



## MrsPhez

Got my bloods back, a reassuring 26.1 for progesterone. Doc commented on the fact it was an ovulatory level. So this is good news. But I have done research and there is the chance the egg may have got stuck within the cyst and never made it to the tube. Damn you google! Alwaays looking for worse case scenario. But at the end of it all, there is alwas hope (Pandora's Box! So roll on tomorrow!


----------



## bobster

Keep up the pma phez. Fingers x for tomorrow


----------



## GI_Jane

Your blood results are great news mrs phez- just goes to show that the ultrasound doesn't give the whole picture and the NHS do know how to measure progesterone lol. Hope you get your bfp tomorrow.


----------



## mackjess

Phez I hope if you O'd it didn't get stuck. But if AF does show, at least you know your body did O and you should be getting an egg from the other side the next cycle. Hope it doesn't come to that though and you get your BFP. FX.


----------



## mlm115

Good luck mrs Phez, let us know when you test!


----------



## MrsPhez

BFN and temp nose dived so either it's an implantation dip or it's imminent AF.


----------



## bobster

Hopefully implantation dip but if not here's to o'ing from the side without the cyst next time. Every bfn is a step closer to your bfp don't worry xx


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm sorry mrs Phez. I hope you see a faint line tomorrow.

Yesterday and the day before I had EWCM and some O twinges so hoping this will be a more 'normal' cycle for me (I'm currently day 23), so even if I don't get a BFP this cycle- to have a cycle less then 40 days will be great. We dtd so hoping I'm in with a chance but equally I've been tricked before but somehow this cycle seems a little different- I am a lot more relaxed since going to the GP and knowing my referral letter is in the post.

I had a letter through that I need my routine smear test done (Pap smear for you guys in the states), think I might put it off this cycle just incase we did conceive or do you think I'm being silly doing that- i'm not sure if it would hurt a bean?


----------



## MrsPhez

AF showed, grrrr. Will be off gathering my thoughts for a while, hounding my gyn for an app rather than just another scan.
Jane, when I was actually pregnant they wouldn't do a smear but I had one 2 weeks ago, hmmm! Personally I didnt think it would make any difference so early on but who knows, I didn't fall this month! Luckily it came back nomal, a reason to be cheerful.
Thanks for kind words guys, chat soon :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

:hugs: take it easy mrs phez. The disappointment and frustration can take its toll a little each cycle cant't it.

I think I will leave the smear for now. It it turns out this will be another 60 day cycle then I will book it in in a few weeks time but for now I will just wait and see what happens in 14 days.


----------



## mlm115

I'm pretty sure they did a smear during my 8 week appointment. I only know that because it was the first time I had normal results in years. So I think you should be fine if you decide to go ahead with it. 

Sorry about af Phez. That sucks. On to the next cycle I suppose. 

Jane, that would be fab if your cycle shortens up for you! Do you think it's because you are more relaxed? I'm hoping for good things for you!


----------



## mackjess

I had my smear about 4 dpo and had no idea I was preggers!


----------



## bobster

I don't think it would make any difference to the bean but I would probably avoid it anyway if I were you for the time being. I think they do it on pregnant ladies at my work but can't be 100%.

Sorry AF got you my dear.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I'm pretty sure they did a smear during my 8 week appointment. I only know that because it was the first time I had normal results in years. So I think you should be fine if you decide to go ahead with it.
> 
> Sorry about af Phez. That sucks. On to the next cycle I suppose.
> 
> Jane, that would be fab if your cycle shortens up for you! Do you think it's because you are more relaxed? I'm hoping for good things for you!

I think it could be a number of things- maybe it just took 6 months to get back to what was normal for me. I have been less anxious this cycle for sure but also have been exercising more consistently the last 3 weeks and having more of the reflexology...anyhow, I really hope this is the start of getting back to normal...feeling more positive that a BFP could be in my grasp at some point this year if indeed this cycle is a shorter and ovulating one :happydance:
More Ewcm today so will jump DH again later.
Thanks for your stories re the smear- I will prob be fine but won't chance it until I think I'm out this month or it's another long one.

How are you all doing? Are you going to SMEP Mlm? How is the house buying going?


----------



## bobster

Jane sounds really promising. I always have lots of ewcm when I get a bfp. Maybe try to lay down for a whike after bd to keep them inside a bit longer too. So exciting! Yes how is mlm? U must be in the run up to vulation. Will u 2 be in 2ww together? When do you move into your new house?


----------



## mlm115

I forgot you are doing reflexology Jane, maybe it is helping. That's very cool. Seems like you are doing a good job taking care of yourself and getting healthy, good for you. 

I am cd 6 today- I'm not sure about doing smep. I'm a little torn because DH earned a free trip to St Thomas through his work and we go next month. If I am lucky enough to get a bfp this month, I would be 5-6 weeks along on the vacation. Last time I was pregnant we went to Mexico in week 5-6, and I felt terrible and to be honest I can't help but partially blame my mmc on the traveling. So I'm not sure what I want to do. 

We are supposed to close on our new house in a few weeks which I am very excited for! I better have a baby soon though cause the house has 4 bedrooms and will feel very empty if I don't start filling the rooms with baby stuff soon! 

How are you preggo ladies feeling? What ended up happening with the woman with the incompetent cervix Mack? I hope she and baby are ok.


----------



## mackjess

unfortunately she went into labor and they couldn't stop it and it was way too early. just absolutely devastating.

reflexology sounds like heaven jane. I think I will try it if I can find a place that is good with prenatal as I get further along. I think it would really help with circulation and swelling.

hi everyone! I'm just cooking along, waiting for my bun to be done. started yoga today and its pretty fantastic. I recommend it one you get your bfp's!


----------



## GI_Jane

How much longer have you got left at work mackjess? Will you take a whole year off?

You will have to get another pup Mlm to fill your big house while you wait for your bfp. I said to DH I would like a kitten...I think the fact it would have been my due date next month has something to do with it!

I can understand your concerns about not wanting to travel Mlm but if you did I'm sure it would be fine...it would be a fairly short flight though? I'm off to Dubai soon and if I get my bfp this cycle that could be an interesting holiday.

How are you doing bobster- did you check in with the midwife? Can only be 4 weeks until your 12 week appointment? The weeks feel like they are flying by (for me).


----------



## mackjess

oh my, I wish I could take a year off! But, I make as much as DH and if I get the promotion I'm applying for later this month I'll make more so we can't afford that! His dream is for me to keep on making more and be a stay at home dad. Apparently he believes it entails a lot of golfing. :haha: 

I hope to work pretty close to the due date. Luckily I can work from home, and they may let me go part time and work from home the month or so before, and I'll be on 12 weeks of leave after. I kind of stumbled upon an at home daycare lady. She worked in daycare facility for 10+ years and worked up to administrative level, but decided to stay home since her older kids were in soccer and band, etc and she just had another little one. She is wanting to watch one more baby for a little extra income. They go to the church I used to go to before we moved, and just the way she talked she seems exactly the way I would be if I had one at home and wanted to watch one more baby. So hopefully that works out. They even have irish names and the kids have irish names!! Just like us.

Mlm - How exciting. I'm sure you will be filling that house up soon. Every time you and Jane talk it seems like your bodies are more on track and I believe with all my heart you are so close to your BFPs. <3 

We need to move to a bigger house. But I went to school later in life so we are waiting til we get some of that paid off. I told DH we had til this one was walking. The house market isn't great for selling anyway, but is getting a little better so waiting a year may not be a bad thing to put ours up for sale.


Jane, I'd love to go to Dubai. Flights are just so long and so expensive though!! I don't think I'll ever make it there. It looks so amazing though. Have a blast. And I love pets so a kitten seems like a lovely idea. They have such different personalities and are so funny! Luckily I am not allergic to dogs, but I am to cats. :(


----------



## mlm115

Mack, your post about your DH made me laugh. My hubby always says I'm a promotion or two away from him quitting and working on joining the PGA. Ha, like that would ever happen. What is it with men and golf? That is awesome about your day care lady. Sounds perfect. 

Jane, I like your idea of another puppy! I wonder if DH will go for that, hmmm. You should totally get a kitten. 

I think we will try this month. Prob not smep, but something similar. What the hell, if I'm sick from pregnancy while on vacation I would be thrilled at this point.


----------



## mackjess

I like golf too, I just think it's hilarious he believes being a stay at home parent is such a breeze. Dork. We used to work at the same telecommunications comp, and I made more than him just because I'd been there a few years longer. He always called me his sugar momma, and said he was gonna stay home to take care of the dogs. LOL. I actually took a huge paycut to get a federal job about 5 years ago since it was more secure. We seriously had letters about layoffs at least once a year, sometimes 3 times a year, at the t-comm company. It's been a struggle for us so it will be nice to get back to where we were before we got hitched.


----------



## mlm115

I would like to see him try to golf while taking care of a screaming baby, ha. I like working, but wouldn't mind trying the stay at home mom thing. That won't happen though unless money really does start growing on trees. Or we win the lottery. So it's pretty likely : )


----------



## bobster

Hi ladies. How are you all doing? 

Not much news here. Made my booking in appointment today so thats next wednesday. Counting down until 12 weeks now. 4 weeks to go..

The weathers been mad in York today, sunshine, rain, hailstones. I want summer now please! Hope you are all ok anyway :)


----------



## mlm115

Wow Bobster, can believe you're over 8 weeks! Woo hoo!

Right now I'm feeling much less intense about getting a bfp this cycle. We're definitely going with a ntnp approach and focusing more on bringing the fun back into our sex life instead of focusing on making a baby. I'm sure I will try to dtd when I get ewcm, but that's all the extra effort I plan on making. If it happens great, if not, we will try again after our vacation.


----------



## bobster

Good way of doing it mlm. If its meant to be it will be. And im sure enjoying sex and being more relaxed helps.


----------



## mackjess

Mlm, that sounds nice. And surely a nice relaxed approach to your soon to be BFP! :D

I wish I enjoyed sex again. Hopefully I will soon. I think I'm just too tired, and I feel sooooo unattractive now that the bump showed up. I don't want to mess up the intimate part of our relationship though. :(


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Great to hear you are progressing well bobster, so exciting :hugs:

Sex is really feeling like a chore at the moment. We've only done it twice while I've had the Ewcm recently and I'm not sure it's enough. To have a shorter cycle this time will still make me happy even if I don't get a bfp.

Good going Mlm, I need to take a leaf out of your book and NTNP.

Fingers crossed for us both and mrs phez too.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Great to hear you are progressing well bobster, so exciting :hugs:
> 
> Sex is really feeling like a chore at the moment. We've only done it twice while I've had the Ewcm recently and I'm not sure it's enough. To have a shorter cycle this time will still make me happy even if I don't get a bfp.
> 
> Good going Mlm, I need to take a leaf out of your book and NTNP.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both and mrs phez too.

Hello! Just saw my name so thoguth I'd quick post. Not really been thinking about TTC and feel good, even though I had a 10 day LP last month. You can see from my chart I havnt been temping and I'm tempted not to this month and just go by CM and OPKs to minimise stress. Been healthy eating and walking a lot. Still waiting on gyn letter re mahoosive cyst.
Sex, so overrated isnt it?! Gimme a bar of chocolate any day!


----------



## bobster

Lol!


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> Great to hear you are progressing well bobster, so exciting :hugs:
> 
> Sex is really feeling like a chore at the moment. We've only done it twice while I've had the Ewcm recently and I'm not sure it's enough. To have a shorter cycle this time will still make me happy even if I don't get a bfp.
> 
> Good going Mlm, I need to take a leaf out of your book and NTNP.
> 
> Fingers crossed for us both and mrs phez too.
> 
> Hello! Just saw my name so thoguth I'd quick post. Not really been thinking about TTC and feel good, even though I had a 10 day LP last month. You can see from my chart I havnt been temping and I'm tempted not to this month and just go by CM and OPKs to minimise stress. Been healthy eating and walking a lot. Still waiting on gyn letter re mahoosive cyst.
> Sex, so overrated isnt it?! Gimme a bar of chocolate any day!Click to expand...

Lol mrs phez... Pleased you are doing well.

Looks like my TTC will be on hold for a couple of months as DH will be away on business from end of march....oh well, maybe the distance will make our sex drives a bit stronger for when he does get back.

Have you told your parents bobster? Will oh go with you on Wednesday?


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane sorry to hear that. Will you still get the clomid though ready to start when he gets back? I think you're right, distance can certainly make you take each other less for granted. Me and my other half lived away from each other for a year (me in Essex and him in York) and we had such fun when got together again. Sex was exciting as we made more of an effort. I'm sure it will be the same for you even though its only a few months. 

Yes told my parents a couple of days ago. I was worried it was too early but its done now and I would tell them anyway if beans not ok. telling his parents on sunday. He can't make it on wednesday so will be going alone but I don't mind that.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster.

I just got my appointment through in the post this morning- 24th April. Dh won't be here but I will still go and get the clomid (if they agree with the GP and think I need it). The only thing is if this cycle is much shorter- which I think it may be they prob won't give it to me. Anyway, I will still go and see what they think. Think I'm in the 2ww, got gentle af like cramps so think I'm out.

I would tell my parents early on also, we are close and I would want their support should the worst happen. I wouldn't tell my in-laws as early as we did last time (they were not very helpful when we had the mc before- I got a speech about how she 'could' of lost one but that is a world away from actually having a loss in my book) but then it's not fair if my folks know and they don't. Anyway, not something I need to worry about.

Hope all goes well for Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Oh it does sound like you're in the 2ww! I hope you are. I had gentle mild af type cramps srounf ovulation and afterwards and still have them to this day. I hope this is a good sign for you! Did you bd around your ewcm much? 

If you're in the 2ww you may not be due af by the 24th so you could just not mention the ewcm you had as you don't know for definite do you. Do you know when af is due roughly?

Yes I know what you mean. I feel we have to tell them as its not fair now we've told my side. But then i'm sure another few weeks wouldn't hurt. Your mother-in-law sounds a delight! I am sure she didn't mean to upset you but I would have felt offended too if she started rattling on about her own 'near loss'. 

I'm not too worried about wednesday- it will be the scan that worries me. All ready have that churning anxiety in my stomach thinking about the scan. 

Anyway keep us updated about your 2ww :)


----------



## mlm115

Happy St Patricks Day! I got my smiley face opk today. DH and I very much enjoyed dtd this weekend and probably will the next day or two again. I'm Irish, so hoping that I got lucky today and this is our month!


----------



## bobster

Yay! Sounds like your timing is perfect! I hope its your turn this month. By the law of averages it should be coming up very soon 

Did you celebrate paddys day with some Guinness? My OH loves the stuff, its his new drink of choice. Not so keen myself. Are your parents both Irish? How comes your family moved all the way to America?


----------



## mlm115

I'm Irish from many generations ago - Not technically "real" Irish haha. I'm not a fan of Guiness myself, much too heavy. 

Thanks Bobster, I'm thinking if its not me this time it will be Phez or Jane. Speaking of, how are you ladies doing?

How are you feeling Bobster? Do you have the bloated feeling? Morning sickness? We're OHs parents excited about your news?


----------



## bobster

Yes how's the 2ww Jane, where abouts are u in it? And have u had follow up for your cyst yet phez? I'm ok a bit bloated and nauseous but nothing too bad. So exciting I just have a feeling a bfp is coming up soon!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Mlm, wishing you all the luck of the Irish.... :flower: One of us has to fall this month :happydance: 

I'm doing ok thanks, keeping pretty chilled and estimate I am 6dpo today. No symptoms except the odd twinge but not reading it to it. I am keeping quite busy and even had a a couple of glasses of wine this 2ww which is naughty but also shows how relaxed I'm being about it all this time...

Oh yes bobster, how did oh parents takes the news? Did they know about your previous early mc (sorry hate the term chemical pregnancy- makes it sound not real).

Everyone wants to be Irish on st Patrick's day! But I'll be flying the flag for us English on St George's day and on 4th July too hahaha.


----------



## mackjess

Well I am hoping for wonderful Irish luck for all of you. Glad they got you scheduled Jane, I would imagine as the rest of your cycles have been irregular you should still get clomid even if this one is shorter. Fx for you!


----------



## bobster

Yeh I agree with Mackjess and would also ask for the clomid just in case. I've read its great stuff. 

I've always had wine in the 2ww. Feel bad for it now you said that but then I was ttc for over a year so I couldn't stop the whole time. Asked the GP about it and he said it would be fine so I wouldn't worry Jane. I think it helps to keep you nice and relaxed around ovulation/2ww. Wouldn't say to have loads but a glass or 2 will be fine i'm sure :) 

We didn't tell them in the end. OH was in a foul mood on Sunday and he's recently had a disagreement with his mum so I think thats putting him off us going round. I think we'll probably tell them before the 12 week scan but I don't know when. I'm letting him decide as i'm not in a rush. 

Fingers tightly crossed for you both :)


----------



## mackjess

I think I drank right at the beginning of the TWW this time. I OV late, so I was somewhere between 1-3 DPO. I just had 2 drinks while we went out for dinner and dancing with a girlfriend. Luckily I was DD so I had only had a little. Normally I wouldn't worry about it, but I would have that time since it was just so soon after my m/c if I'd had more in the TWW I would have been worried if my lining had a chance to get back to normal. Going forward if I'm trying again, I don't think I'll be as concerned during that time period since it doesn't seem to cause issues unless you are a heavy drinker all the time. And if I was a heavy drinker all the time, I think I'd have other problems to worry about!

Yesterday the in laws said a toast for the new grandson. This is the first grandchild for them, and we were telling stories about our Ireland trip and having a blast. DH had a Guinness, and they poured Jameson for the toast, so I sipped a bit of his Guinness after we had said cheers. OH EM GEE, it was so delicious!! LOL, I love a good stout and I guess I missed it more than I realized. I've heard that drinking a dark stout like that after you deliver can help with breast milk, so I will definitely have to google to find that plan! :haha:

I hope everyone had an amazing St Paddys day. It's actually one of my favorite holidays so I really enjoyed yesterday with friends and family, even if I wasn't drinking.

Bobster, I'm sure they will be excited when you do tell them. Hope your OH gets over the fusses soon so you can share the news.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, thanks for the reassurance about the drinking- just need my BFP now!

Mackjess, I think I remember you saying you did, but bobster did you have any implantation bleeding? - dont recall it from your diary. Today I had the tiniest amount of pink tinged cm in my underwear and the odd sharp twinge that made me say ouch! I'm 7dpo. Of course it might not be BFP related but I sure hope so!

What time is your midwife appointment tomorrow bobster? Do those appointments happen at your GP or the hospital?

How you doing Mlm? Are you still :sex:


----------



## GI_Jane

Stout and Guinness are good for iron levels I've heard. I don't like the taste though even when they put black current in it. Yuk.

Where in Ireland did you go mackjess? My best friend from university is in Ireland and have visited her a few times.


----------



## mackjess

GI_Jane said:


> Stout and Guinness are good for iron levels I've heard. I don't like the taste though even when they put black current in it. Yuk.
> 
> Where in Ireland did you go mackjess? My best friend from university is in Ireland and have visited her a few times.


Oh Jane, FX for you with the pink spotting. I thought I was getting an early AF when I spotted and had some cramps, and my bbs got a bit bigger too. All which are normal for me for AF.

My DH's fam is from Ireland and has some living relatives still there so my FIL took the whole family there 2 years ago, so there were 6 of us total with DHs parents and sisters. It was the most amazing trip of my life. We visited his family in County Mayo, which was a bit north, then we went around the whole southern half of the island and stayed at different B&Bs along the coast each night. We stayed in the city in Galway and Dublin a few nights too. Amazing trip of a lifetime and just loved the people and the country side there, which influenced us wanting an Irish name for the babe. I always say I officially came home a Leary (my married name) after that trip.

My FIL keeps talking about getting the baby baptised in Ireland. I'm going to hope he is kidding because there is no way I'm taking an infant across the country!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like it was a holiday of a lifetime and so generous of your FIL. That's a lovely idea about the baptism, but totally get what a nightmare travelling so far with a baby will be. Maybe he could take his first holy communion in Ireland so would be a bit older and he might remember some of it too?

Knowing a bit more about your background, I think the name you've chosen is perfect. My neice is called Niamh (neeve but traditional Irish spelling). Not that we are Irish but that my brother liked the name but trying to watch people figure out how to pronounce it is so funny.

We lived in New York for 3 years when we first got married so we want to choose something a bit American/New York....we thought Hudson for a boy, not sure for a girl....definitely not Liberty!


----------



## mackjess

I love Hudson!! And New York, what fun! I visited my cousin there when she lived in NY and it was a blast. We were touring the Empire State bldg the night before Thanksgiving at 10pm, because it's the city that never sleeps.

For a girl name I like Maebh, pronounced Maive, so I think Niamh is very cute!


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane that sounds like something definitely going on there! I don't think I had any implantation bleeding but I did have one spot of pink followed by some peach/tan coloured cm (yuk) the day after. But that was at about 6 weeks so too late for IB I think.

Did you have any spotting with first pregnancy? I think every pregnancy seems to be different.

Appointments at my gp surgery at 2pm. Hopefully will arrange the 12 week scan (scared!).


----------



## bobster

Love the name Hudson! 

I'm struggling to think of a boys name. I quite like Tyler but not sure..


----------



## bobster

You two really like tricky names to spell don't you lol :)


----------



## mlm115

The spotting sounds very promising Jane! Will you test, or just wait til your appointment?

I also want an Irish name, but prefer the more modern spelling. For a boy I would like to use my maiden name, Doyle, as a middle name. It's fun to think about even if I'm not preggo yet. 
I also like Hudson, especially since it has meaning to you.


----------



## mackjess

I like Doyle and Tyler too. I wish my maiden name would have worked more as a name. I thought about names before I even really knew if I wanted kids. it is fun.


----------



## GI_Jane

Really like that idea of the maiden name as a first name- doyle is a great first name Mlm. I'm the same mackjess- my maiden name wouldn't work either.

A bit more cm today but was a bit more of a pinky brown lotion and some stronger twinges but not all day- thinking af might be on its way. Got a christening on Sunday and was hoping I would have my BFP for that. :shrug:

Appointment isn't until 24 April (sorry if I put march before) so I will test Friday or Saturday morning if full blown af doesn't arrive first.

How did your midwife appointment go today bobster? What did they do?


----------



## MrsPhez

HELLO GANG! Missed you! Been at the grandparents, chilling out for a bit.
CD11, creamy CM. Think o is still a few days away, will start BDing tomorrow though but have a big day/evening out on Friday in London so will be drinking. Have maintained my healthy eating lifestyle with zero alcohol and lots of walking. Feel mentally good even though I'm not pregnant.
Jane, I hope you see that BFP very soon, sounds promising!!!!
And you too Mlm, hoping and wishing for you as well!
Excited for you Bobster, happy days! 
On subject of names my maiden name is Ashton but everyone might think I named the baby after Mr Kutcher, hmmmm. Maybe a middle name option though.


----------



## mlm115

Ashton would make a great middle name for a boy or girl I think. 

I'm also wondering about your appointment Bobster, how was it?


----------



## mlm115

Hmmmmm... Just got a ton of ewcm. I'm out of opks so can't test. I got a smiley face opk 2 and 3 days ago. I think I will dtd again to cover my bases if DH is up to it.


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. Glad you are back and feeling fit and healthy Mrsphez. Hopefully O isn't too long away for you. Mlm- This is what happened to me the month I got my bfp so I advise to bd as much as possible all the way through your ewcm. I bet you would have got a smiley today and you just geared up to ovulate before... unless the ewcm is a 2ww symptom for you...(?) Have you been bd'ing regularly after you thought you o'd?

My appointment went well thank you, just did loads of bloods and asked a million questions about medical history etc. It was fine and the midwife was lovely. They are going to send me a scan date appointment. Its frustrating because they date your pregnancy from your last period even if you have long cycles so she kept saying I was 11 weeks when I know i'm only 9 and a half. Grrr... 

How are you doing Jane? Anymore spotting?? What cd are you today? Wonder if you should do a test just to be sure or would it be too early now?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

That's so annoying bobster because you know if you have your 12 week scan in 1 weeks time, they will tell you the bean is on the small side for 12 weeks and you will be like yeah I told you I wasn't 12 weeks yet. So then they will repeat it a couple of weeks later- but you'll get to see the bean again so it's not all bad.

Quite a lot more spotting and it's brown so I don't think it is IB but is not af either. I tested today and was BFN- I think I am 9dpo. I think I am out but it's ok because I know that I have my appointment in 4 weeks time and will hopefully get some answers.

Go for it Mlm....this cycle I have high hopes for you...new house and new baby :flower:

Hey mrs phez, glad you are well.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> That's so annoying bobster because you know if you have your 12 week scan in 1 weeks time, they will tell you the bean is on the small side for 12 weeks and you will be like yeah I told you I wasn't 12 weeks yet. So then they will repeat it a couple of weeks later- but you'll get to see the bean again so it's not all bad.
> 
> Quite a lot more spotting and it's brown so I don't think it is IB but is not af either. I tested today and was BFN- I think I am 9dpo. I think I am out but it's ok because I know that I have my appointment in 4 weeks time and will hopefully get some answers.
> 
> Go for it Mlm....this cycle I have high hopes for you...new house and new baby :flower:
> 
> Always reassuring when you know you've got some medical insight looming isn't it? You're still in with a chance though hun, could be IB couldn't it?
> Am actually CD13 today, lotiony CM but we're gonna get the ball rolling tonight so to speak! Think it's starting to approach fertile time even though neg OPK, best to start early thought and today is DH's Dads birthday. He died a long time ago but it would be special if we conceived.
> Bobster I always made a point of saying I was confident of when I o'ed when I had my 70 day cycles, otherwise I'd have been 6 months pregnant by the 12 week scan hehe! Sometimes they just won't budge from the way it's always been, so stuck in their ways sometimes.


----------



## mlm115

I'm still holding out hope for you that it's ib Jane. You never know!

Bobster, I think sometimes doctors like to think we don't know what were talking about. They'll figure it out when you keep measuring a few weeks behind though I'm sure. 

Get on it Phez! I've always heard its good to dtd before ov, so it can hurt to start early. 

How is Finn doing Mack? Can you feel him moving around in there?


----------



## MrsPhez

MrsPhez said:


> GI_Jane said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> That's so annoying bobster because you know if you have your 12 week scan in 1 weeks time, they will tell you the bean is on the small side for 12 weeks and you will be like yeah I told you I wasn't 12 weeks yet. So then they will repeat it a couple of weeks later- but you'll get to see the bean again so it's not all bad.
> 
> Quite a lot more spotting and it's brown so I don't think it is IB but is not af either. I tested today and was BFN- I think I am 9dpo. I think I am out but it's ok because I know that I have my appointment in 4 weeks time and will hopefully get some answers.
> 
> Go for it Mlm....this cycle I have high hopes for you...new house and new baby :flower:
> 
> Some kinda GI Jane/Phez ,mix-up there. Sorry about that!
> 
> 
> Always reassuring when you know you've got some medical insight looming isn't it? You're still in with a chance though hun, could be IB couldn't it?
> Am actually CD13 today, lotiony CM but we're gonna get the ball rolling tonight so to speak! Think it's starting to approach fertile time even though neg OPK, best to start early thought and today is DH's Dads birthday. He died a long time ago but it would be special if we conceived.
> Bobster I always made a point of saying I was confident of when I o'ed when I had my 70 day cycles, otherwise I'd have been 6 months pregnant by the 12 week scan hehe! Sometimes they just won't budge from the way it's always been, so stuck in their ways sometimes.Click to expand...


----------



## GI_Jane

Full blown af started today, a 37 day cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance:

14 days ago I had the EWCM so hopefully sounds like everything is back working as it should and I actually ovulated! Yey

Hoping things continue this way and I can get my timing right and get that BFP!


----------



## bobster

Jane woooo!!!! soooo happy for you. Its a great feeling when you have a normal cycle after such a long wait isn't it. It obviously just took your hormones a bit longer to settle down after your mc. I can't tell you how happy I am for you, hopefully this means your bfp is on its way very soon now :) :) :)

I wrote a long reply to you all earlier and then for some accidental reason it deleted and went back a page grrr...

Anyway I just said thanks for your replies and ranted a bit about the frustration of medics not believing you when you say you know when you ovulated.

Mlm- how many dpo are you now? Are you still feeling relaxed? I think the excitement of planning what you're going to do to a new house is just about the best distraction you can get! Sooo jealous..

Mrsphez- Hope you ovulate soon too sounds like its on its way. 

Can't wait to see the pics of your bfp's soon ladies. I just know they are coming up soon!!! Excited :) :)

Its friday night and I'm sat in on my tod watching masterchef in bed with a hot water bottle. Hardcore!


----------



## mlm115

I'm sorry/congrats about af Jane haha. Obviously a bfp would be ideal, but how great you had a normal cycle! That must be such a relief to you. You are one step closer to your bfp yay!


----------



## bobster

Jane when is hubby back so you can get on it?? I feel so happy that things are getting back to normal for you after such a long wait. 

Eeek I can't freaking wait for you all, I feel so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## mackjess

how great that your cycles are back on track! hope this is the start of your bfp!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, thanks for your support as always.

Loving your new profile picture bobster, makes me feel hopeful seeing a picture of your bean.

How are you feeling?

Mlm what day are you planning on testing?


----------



## mlm115

I'm not sure when I will test. Maybe on the 1st? I'm telling myself I'm not pregnant this month to keep my expectations down. As always though, I'm sure the further along I get in my 2ww, the more anxious I will get about it. I'm not sure how many dpo I am, either 3 or 5


----------



## MrsPhez

Hi gang! Brilliant news aout your shorter cycle Jane, delighted for you. Good luck again mlm, the 2ww is a killer. I'll be there with you soon.
BDed Thurs and will tonight. OPK still negative but EWCM getting more abundant. Finally got my appointment to see the GYN about my cyst and possible treatments on 1st May which isnt as long as I thought it would take. Will have one more scan before then to see what it's doing. Feeling as good as a non-pregnant TTC-er can, ovulation time is always an optimistic time isnt it? Just hoping I'm oing from the non cyst side!


----------



## bobster

Thats great about your appointment. Do you feel anything on the side you think you might ovulate from? Some women can tell from pain around ovulation. 

I'm really feeling positive for you both this cycle.

I had a tiny smudge of bright blood when wiping after a wee tonight but i'm 90% sure its from a sore scratched area of skin. I have had thrush recently and treated it with a pessary but didn't get any cream until yesterday so my skin is quite dry and a bit irritated. I hope it was from that. No blood mixed in with discharge or anything like that. Just gave me a fright seeing blood on tissue.

Feeling zapped of all energy the last few days. 

MLM- I hope you manage to stay nice and relaxed in your 2ww but I know how it is the further on you get. Maybe testing in 7 days would be a good time because then you'll either be 10dpo or 12dpo? I would say don't test too early (completely hypocritical I know!). Such a waiting game all this baby lark isn't it, bleh.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey bobster, how are you today?
Does sound like it is likely to blood from irritated skin, especially if you've not had accompanying cramps either but totally get seeing blood when pg is alarming.
Hope the thrush has calmed down a bit now you have the external cream too. :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane, i' m ok thanks. No more blood and have some cream now so it was probably just that. Couldnt see any sores or anything when I checked though. Been listening to heartbeat on doppler so thats keeping me semi-sane. Gave me a fright though.

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsPhez

Breathing a big sigh of relief for you Bobster!
Confused today, I have no idea what my cycle is doing, negative OPKs, cervix high but firm, EWCM is scant, temps same. Cant have missed the surge as been POAS a lot! Hmm. No BDing tonight, will give DH a break....till tomorrow hehe!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

I'm ok thanks bobster. Had a christening yesterday and was babies galore! How are you doing- are you getting ms? Are you showing a little, did you tell your boss? Did a date come through for your 12 week scan yet? Hope there is no more blood?

Mrs phez, seems like you're monitoring every possible sign of O you could ever monitor yourself. I totally get how much you want this and please don't be annoyed if I say this, but do you think perhaps you are over doing it? Could monitoring all these signs be counterproductive and make you more anxious? Could you perhaps just do opk's and Ewcm?

Apologies if I am speaking out of turn and I don't want to upset anyone, I know we are all on our own journeys and I have no right to criticise.


----------



## GI_Jane

And love the Doppler machine you've got bobster- so great that even early on you can hear it for yourself. If I ever get that far I will def buy one too.


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane, aww was it a good christening? Can't say i've been to many (just 2 I think), not religious myself so won't be having a christening for ours. Do you think you'll have one? Do you have any plans this cycle for ttc? Hope this one is shorter again for you.

Having ms yes, no vomiting just all day hangover feeling. Worse today than any of the others from the moment I woke. Its awful but i'm not complaining. It didn't start properly until quite late (7 weeks) so wondering if it may linger for longer.

Have the 12 week scan booked on the 8th April. So nervous already. Freaked myself out by looking at other scan pictures on the web and noticing their yolk sacs to look different to mine. Then of course googled 'large yolk sac' and found loads of scary info about it being an indicator of genetic disorders. Grrr I truly am my own worst enemy. 

MrsPhez, I think feeling the cervix isnt a greatly reliable sign as it can change day to day and even throughout the day I think and thats normal. Also you may be still in the run up to O so thats why your temps are flat. Maybe Jane is right and you should cut out some of the signs to see if that helps you not worry as much. I know its hard once you get used to checking things and you learn more about your body though. You will ovulate don't worry it may just be taking its time... hopefully for the grande finale of ov's (for 9 months anyway). Try to enjoy some relaxing time tonight without dtd. You both deserve a rest by the sounds of it.

How's mlm in the 2ww?


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks guys, but I'm certainly not stressed by it, just confused. Sounds like I'm stressing you out more than I am myself!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah bobster it does sound like you really are your own worst enemy! Are you sure you have a large sac or could it just be where they zoomed in further to see your bean so it looks larger- please forgive my ignorance if you do actually have a proper measurement on your scan picture.

Please try not to worry- easier said than done I know. Can't believe your 12 week scan is just around the corner- hopefully you can ask the sonographer your sac questions. Will oh make the scan? What are you doing about your wedding, is it on hold for now?

No, we are not religious so wouldn't have a christening. You can have a civil naming ceremony- but sounds like an excuse for a party!

No plans for this cycle, will just hope that DH is around when I think I am o'ing, he is travelling so much and I will even be home alone on my birthday next month :growlmad: I am looking forward to my appointment though, would like to have the vaginal ultrasound done just to make sure its all healthy in there and see how the PCOS is doing.

Have you tried any of the old wives tales- ginger etc?


----------



## mlm115

I'm fine so far this 2ww- just hanging out and not really worried about it yet. I have been making little notes of "symptoms" I feel so I can compare in future cycles. I think I'm starting to stress about moving and renting out our existing place, so that's where my head is now. Don't get me wrong, I still want to be pregnant more than anything, but am strangely calm about it now. 

Bobster, google can be very evil. You can always find a negative result to any symptom on there! Sorry you're feeling sick, but also kind of glad cause its a good sign of a growing baby!


----------



## mackjess

Phez, I'm glad you're not stressed. I was about the same as you during my cycle and more curious and trying to figure my body out then actually stressed. Now, when it seemed like the signs pointed that I did OV and I was a few days past ovulation, holy hell did I stress out. Please be better at that than I was. :haha:

Bobster, I never had MS bad, just lots of blah days and colds. I started feeling better about week16. Hope it happens sooner for you. Try not to worry about the yolk sac. Yes if it's large it can indicate a problem and the doc would have talked to you about it if that had been the case. I'm sure everything is fine and I hope the weeks fly by til your next scan.

MLM, moving is certainly a distraction!!

Jane, hope your DH is around the right days, and that you still have a great birthday!


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> Thanks guys, but I'm certainly not stressed by it, just confused. Sounds like I'm stressing you out more than I am myself!

Not stressing me out, nor do I want to come across as unsupportive.

All power to you if you can monitor all those signs and not get obsessed or stressed about it, don't think I could.

I do understand your cycle confusion and frustration though. The one good thing about monitoring all those signs, is at least they are not giving you mixed messages- they are all pointing in the same direction. It is still not the ovulation answer you want but would be less helpful if they were giving you mixed messages like having Ewcm but a negative opk. Hope that makes sense. Bobster is right, maybe you are still gearing up to o and is delayed for some reason.

Let us know what happens in the next few days.


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't believe what I am seeing.....I just got my BFP.

5 days ago I had what I thought was my af but there were no strong cramps and it only lasted a day. I went running last night and felt strange while i did, a bit sicky and just tired very quickly, i've also felt very full and bloated the last couple days. So I tested this morning and BFP.

I'm so worried for a chemical. I just took my first baby aspirin.


----------



## mackjess

oh jane, fx for a lovely sticky bean. when will you call the doc?

and I think the tiredness and fullnsss are good signs. I never had any symps with my chemical, and I barely got a faint poistive over 10 days after I missed af, before.that it was bfns. sending loads of.positive thoughts your way.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mack. 
I'll leave it a couple of weeks before I call the doc, as you know in the uk they won't do any betas or progesterone measurements so it's just a case of wait and see. Will do a digital with the conception indicator tomorrow morning. 

Thankfully have reflexology today so hope she can work some majic to help the bean stick. 

Fingers crossed I won't need my clomid appointment after all!


----------



## mlm115

That is so great Jane!!!!! Wow. Post a pic of your test! Congrats girl, I'm so happy for you.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mlm. I'm on my phone and can't work out how to attach it so will have to do it this evening from the laptop. 

Not getting much work done today that's for sure!

I hope you get yours too this cycle mlm.x


----------



## bobster

Oh my god!!! I'm on my phone but will reply when get home just wanted to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS! I can't tell you how excited I am!


----------



## bobster

Eeeek! Sooo happy for you Jane pls attach a pic later! How many dpo are you?x


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. I can't quite believe it.

I think I am 15 dpo. 

Will update later with a test pic.x


----------



## mlm115

I hope this doesn't sound weird, but I'm seriously so happy for you. I have become so invested in all of you getting your bfps and healthy pregnancies!


----------



## bobster

I feel the same. When I read it I felt as if it were my bfp again, I nearly leapt out of my seat in the staff room lol! I didn't want to say because I was worried about sounding weird too but I feel over the moon for you and will for all of you. We've all shared a lot with each other during the ttc rollercoaster. Its just so nice to see happy news. 

I do hope you get a bfp too soon mlm. And phez I hope ovulation comes quickly for you.


----------



## bobster

Cant wait for your pic Jane! I bet your heart nearly leaped out of your chest when you saw the bfp! Its so flipping exciting!!! (OK I'll shut up now.. )


----------



## mackjess

I'm so excited Jane. You started this thread so I had my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> I hope this doesn't sound weird, but I'm seriously so happy for you. I have become so invested in all of you getting your bfps and healthy pregnancies!

I feel the same mlm :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

The internet cheapie was with FMU and the first response from 6pm this evening.

Bit worried that the internet cheapie was quite faint. Will do the digital with conception indicator with FMU tomorrow.

Thanks for all your support ladies, you believed this would happen when I was so doubtful.


----------



## bobster

:happydance::happydance::happydance: YAY!!!!

They are great lines. Congratulations lady! Will you keep testing? What did hubby say? Were you gobsmacked when you saw the line?


----------



## mlm115

Those are great lines. I'm thinking you are past the point where it could be chemical


----------



## mlm115

Also, I really hope I get my bfp this weekend so we can be bump buddies : )


----------



## GI_Jane

I am all out of tests apart from 2 digital with the conception indicator. Think I will get some more first response tests over the weekend so I can look for a progression.

Hubby nearly spat out his cornflakes when I told him this morning. Tuesday is when he goes away so I'm pleased he was home when I took the test. The only thing that worries me was that he was away when I got the BFP and had the MC last time. I'm worried that history will repeat and he won't be here should it happen again.

Am a bit worried about the faint line of the internet cheapie but the first response from this evening was quite reassuring. I'm praying the conception indicator digital will say 2-3 weeks tomorrow morning.

I was totally gobsmacked and had tears in my eyes. It was total disbelief, I really thought it was af. so looks like it was implantation bleeding.

Are you still taking the baby aspirin Bobster?


----------



## bobster

Yay mlm I really hope you get your bfp too! Are you 6dpo today? I think you prob did ovulate when you got that 2nd lot of ewcm because thats what happened to me. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.

It would be fantastic to have 2 bfp's this cycle!


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Those are great lines. I'm thinking you are past the point where it could be chemical

I hope so mlm.

Would love to be bump buddies mlm. :flower:


----------



## bobster

Yes still on the aspirin Jane- I darent stop so will probably take it all the way through. It doesn't hurt to take it so I would if I were you. 

I think your lines look really good. The internet cheapies are rubbish they took ages for mine to get dark. Superdrug are quite good and cheaper than frer. I think the clearblue conception indictator might take another few days to go to 2-3 you are classed as only just in week 2 now Jane. I found that my clearblue digi goes to 2-3 when the frer line goes slighly darker than the test line. I think the cutoff for is a hcg of up to 200 will be 1-2, 2-3 is anything up to 2000 and 3+ is over 2000 (I think) so don't worry if your clearblue digi is 1-2 for a few days yet (mine was). 

Can you believe I did a test yesterday? total testaholic!

Yay I'm so happy for you!


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh wow Jane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is just fantastic! I' m made up for you, seriously! Another bfp and no doubting those lines! Yey!
So just mlm and me to go, mlm, I hope this is your month hun. I've given up trying to work my cycle out, CD19 and no pos opk. Anyway, now's not the time. Jane, it's all about you! So excited for you!


----------



## mackjess

omg, I hope we get two bfps! I can barely stand the excitement!

Jane, I think mlm is right about that test being too dark for a chemical, especially since that frer wasn't fmu. when I had my chemical, the line on the frer was so faint it didn't even go thru all the way, just part of the line turned faint pink.

And don't worry about the internet one, I think since they have less material it takes awhile for those to get dark. I quit using them and bought more frers to check for progression bc the cheap tests were driving me mad.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies, your stories and thoughts about chemical pregnancy are helping to reassure me. Pleased to hear that you girls gave up on the internet cheapies for the same faint line reason- lucky that was my last one so I won't bother ordering anymore. 

Bobster I will totally still be POAS like you are, just for some reassurance. oh and if i get that far, I will like details of the dopppler you have but not yet- don't want to jinx anything!

And bobster, thanks so much for the info about the conception indicator- I know I would freak tomorrow if it said 1-2 when I think I might be in the 2-3 zone. I don't blame you about the baby aspirin. First thing I did after I got the BFP this morning was to take one...lets hope it does the trick.

Mlm and MrsPhez, we just need you girls to be knocked up then we have a full house :cloud9: :thumbup: :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Yay to a full house! I can feel it in my bones that we'll be having a full house very soon! 

I'm glad that helped- I didn't want you to worry if it came back 1-2 as that completely normal at 15dpo. I don't know how you're waiting until tomorrow to test! I used my digi when I had a lighter line than yours and it worked. You're stronger than me Jane. 

I have a really good feeling for you :)

I think the aspirin is a lucky thing since Mackjess used it with her sticky bean so I'm clinging onto it for a while. Keep us posted tomorrow, would love to see a pic of your digi :) x


----------



## GI_Jane

OMG I totally want to do one now but OH gave me strict instructions that he wants to be here when I do the digital and he won't be home until late tonight so it may aswell keep to the morning.:coffee:


----------



## bobster

Oh haha sorry Jane! Be strong for hubby. It will be worth it :)


----------



## GI_Jane

Morning ladies, the digital with FMU says pregnant 1-2. Will give it a few days and hope for a 2-3.

So according to the box that puts me at 3-4 weeks but based on date of last period I am 6 weeks. Took me ages to explain to DH how this timing thing works and the why there is such a big disagreement between the two!

Did you have to explain to your oh's too bobster and mackjess?


----------



## bobster

Yay! I know I can understand why it doesn't make much sense to them. My other half isn't interested really he just goes along with what I say. Completely oblivious to anything involving the menstrual cycle lol. Don't worry Jane I am exactly the same which is why they dated me a week and a half infront. U will be 2 weeks 2 days pregnant so the cb digi is on Target xx


----------



## MrsPhez

Hope you get that 2-3 soon Jane.
I can see a kinda line on my opk today which is the big news in my world, not pos but a line. Pity DH blew me out last night and we went to sleep on bad terms. He promised we would tonight, even though he's on call. Fingers crossed...


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great about your opk Mrs phez, ovulation is better late than never.

Bobster, when you had your private early scan, were you 7 or 8 weeks and technically did you work that out from your o date or the NHS way of doing it?

I'm guessing I need to be actually be 5/6 weeks from o date to have the early scan?

Had a few mild cramps today but no spotting or anything, trying to keep positive.


----------



## mackjess

Yay Phez on gearing up to OV.

Jane - DH isn't really a details kinda guy so I didn't have to explain much to him. Except that full term is really 40 weeks/10 months cause he was confused why the due date was so far out. A lot of people think pregnancy is 9 months.

He also thought we had to wait 6 months to DTD after the baby, and I about died laughing. I was like no, I think it's usually 6-12 weeks depending on how healing goes.


----------



## mlm115

I'm glad Bobster gave that info on digi tests so you didn't worry when you saw 1-2 weeks. Sounds like things are going as they should. 

Hope you do ov soon Phez, better late than never! I hope DH is up for dtd tonight!

All this excitement about Jane has made me less patient with waiting to test. Although I've still convinced myself I'm out this month. Today should be 7 or 8 dpo I think. I feel pretty nauseous and generally run down and also have a very slight low grade fever which makes me think that I am sick, not pregnant. From my understanding it would be too early to feel sick if it was from pregnancy. I'm off work though, so tempted to run and buy some hpts- someone talk me out of it!


----------



## MrsPhez

And back to negative again. Think this cyst is playing silly beggards with my cycle this month...roll on 1st May


----------



## mlm115

Aw damn. Sorry Phez.


----------



## bobster

Mlm hold on! I would wait a few more days. Let your egg implant first and get settled in!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh mrs phez, that's crap. You said you had another scan before 1st May, when is that one? I hope it has begun to shrink, especially as you've been doing the broccoli etc...

Mlm, normally I would say go and test early, like today, right now! but given what just happend in the last couple of days for me finding out at 15dpo once I'd put it out of my mind and thought it was af, I can totally see why testing later is much better becuase the line you see is obvious. But obviously, the putting it out of your head bit is the hard bit! If you can hold off just a couple of more days I would (look how I have become a reformed character!). Seriously though, no one likes seeing a negative-and if you are preggo, the chances of seeing it at 7/8dpo are slim, meanwhile your dream is shattered (bloody hell- where is this coming from- I've tested at 4 dpo in the past haha). Sorry you are not feeling well. Are you taking time off for Easter? Don't think it's a federal holiday in the states?

How are you doing bobster? What are your main symptoms?

My nipples are a bit twingy, feels funny:blush:


----------



## mackjess

Phez - don't give up hope. The surge can fluctuate a bit leading up to the positive, mine was always darker in the afternoons than in the mornings which you wouldn't think since it wasn't FMU.

MLM - Hang in there a few more days!! I think I made to all of 9DPO :haha: And I had a fever and started getting the sore throat with my cold at only 3-4 DPO so I think it can be related. Maybe your immune system takes a nose dive at the beginning or something. FX and everything crossed for you. I think this thread should roll out 3BFPs in a row!


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. Feeling silly for my momentary loss of patience!


----------



## bobster

Don't feel silly I'm impatient too. I think we all are on here. I feel impatient for u too because I'm so rooting for your bfp. And phez don't worry as Mack says they change very quickly. I think ewcm is the best sign but even that can change quickly. It will happen might just be a late arrival as u are brewing a good egg


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks for your support, my faint line returned this evening. Had a ton of EWCM bu dont think bd will happen tonight. Things are a little tense, annoyed with myself for pushing my DH, so hard to find the balance. At least I havent had a pos opk in a way, gives us chance to be in a better place.
Hang on in there mlm, feel positive for you!!!


----------



## bobster

Phez maybe give your hubby a bit of breathing space from ttc for a few nights. I sometimes think the more we push them the less on board they are. I did the same with my partner a lot but its only because we all want it so badly and it blurs the fun from sex completely. Maybe let him come to you because if u don't mention ttc for a while it might work to your advantage ;) I almost had to trick OH some months by pretending to be really horny all the time around ovulation week but I didn't mention babies or ttc so he just thought his luck was in lol. Just a suggestion... Hope u are both ok and have a nice relaxing Easter phez


----------



## bobster

Just had a thought.. why did u pick your usernames? Mine is because me and OH call each other bob as out nicknames. Don't know how we got those names really... I think it went from babe, to boibe to bob over the years. Random! Don't have to share if u don't want to I was just interested :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Phez is my DH nickcname (shortnened version of our surname)! Will be relaxing for sure this weekend.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mine is a random choice from that film, not sure why that film in particular though, was still kind of feminine and easy to shorten.

It's been two days since I took the first response, the new one today shows a line much darker and matches control :happydance:. With my first bfp the lines never got any darker .

Take it easy mrs phez. Will you take your son on an Easter egg hunt?

Feeling better today Mlm?

Are you working over Easter bobster?


----------



## bobster

Yay! In a couple of days then u should hav your 2-3! How exciting! Im not working no we're both off so we're having some trips out. Are you doing anything nice for your Easter breaks?


----------



## GI_Jane

Seeing family sat and Sunday, but today and Monday just spending time together taking it easy before DH is away for work.

Have a lovely break ladies.x


----------



## mlm115

I wish I got an Easter break, very jealous!

I am feeling better today. Still a little queasy though. I'm starting to get anxious about this whole process. My brother and sister in law did their first round of ivf today, and I'm starting to worry I'm headed down that road. I know it's not been that long, but 5 cycles TTC after my loss seems like forever!


----------



## mackjess

No break here either MLM, but we are having a big Easter dinner Sunday at the in-laws. And I have a good feeling your BFP will get here long before you have to put serious thought into IVF. This thread seems to get luckier every month. You too Phez!!

I won't be partaking in any salty ham though! Just got back from my OB appt, my BP was elevated at 132/70. Usually it's super low, like 90 over something and I have to ask them if I'm still alive. That surprised me, but the OB said since it was the first time it was high she wasn't too concerned, but she did have me schedule an u/s right before my next appt. I'm on antibiotics for a sinus infection, so hopefully just me not feeling well made the BP high. I may have been a bit anxious too because they weighed me and I've gained 40lbs already, despite my walking and yoga. I only need to gain 30 max so it could have been me being nervous about that. I feel better though because the OB didn't mention the weight gain.

I got sent home with the glucose drink to do the 1 hour sugar test before my next appt in 4 weeks. Now that it's FINALLY feeling like spring, my goal is to REALLY get my butt walking and eat healthier. I need to cut back on the fruits and add more veggies to my routine daily. And I'm stealing my husband's pedometer and bringing walking shoes to work to do longer walks at lunch. I'm sure the BP thing will be fine, but I've been lazier than I should (I was so low on energy thought I was depressed before I realized I actually had a sinus infection) and my only goal in life is to do whatever I can to have good BP and good sugar results in 4 weeks!!

I am kinda excited about the extra u/s though. I wouldn't have had it otherwise. :)

I hope everyone has a lovely Easter. I love getting together with the family.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, I second what mackjess says about the Ivf. Try not to worry. Was it Monday you were planning on testing? I've got a very good feeling that we will be seeing another bfp shortly :hugs:

Mackjess, I love your attitude. Sounds like it was a mixture of things that could be pushing up your bp but good to hear your ob is not worried and has spurred you on to step up the healthy lifestyle.


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Jane. It's tough, not gonna lie. Today's appt was enough to freak me out to be a wake up call though. I cook most of my meals at the beginning of the week, and eat the leftovers. This week I made oven baked chicken with crushed cornflakes instead of bread crumbs, rice and steamed veggies. That has been most of my dinners and a few lunches (with the occasional PB&J for lunch) and I still gained almost 4 lbs!!! It's frustrating and made me give up a bit and slack on exercise this week, but I'm just going to have to deal with it and walk walk walk.

Really excited for you and your very special Easter present. :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

Thank you mackjess- Easter and spring is all about new life and new beginnings and although I am not religious I do feel truly blessed, especially as it looked like clomid was the next step for me.

I am conscious of every twinge and mild cramp as you and bobster were at the start. 

I got this result this morning, so was a relief to see in words that the levels are increasing.


----------



## MrsPhez

OPK finally went this morning to a big bold line at CD 21! We dtd last night and will try again tonight hopefully so I will be in the 2ww very soon and hoping for a Christmas baby! 
Good luck mlm! We're going for the full house this month!
Great to see your preg test Jane, soooo exzciting, I bet you think of nothing else!
Today me and my son will be making some Easter cookies. It's snowing again, can you believe this weather?!


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great news about the OPK mrs Phez, get on it :sex: hehe.

Everything is crossed for you and mlm :flower:

Enjoy your day baking. Snow at Easter! madness.


----------



## bobster

Hi guys, hope you are having a good easter weekend so far. 

Jane thats great that you got your 2-3 today! I wreckon you'll get your 3+ in 4-5 days. Its so reassuring to see the progression isn't it as like everyone else the mc never seemed to progress properly. Cramping is completely normal as long as its not really strong. At the beginning I clearly marked 'moderate cramping' in my journal of symptoms but it gets less and less. Sometimes get mild af type cramps when I have a full bladder though. Have you got any other symptoms like sore boobs or nausea yet? My nausea didn't kick in until 6+6 weeks but everyone seems to be different.

Mackjess sorry you're poorly again. Like Jane said its probably that thats contributing to your higher bp. I'm glad its made you feel more proactive about getting healthier though. I need some of that attitude myself. I'm piling on the pounds already just because if I don't eat I feel terribly sick so I find myself eating much more than before. Can't believe how far you are now! Do you have a nice bump going on? When did you start to show? Great that you get another scan too! 

Mrsphez- so happy you got your positive! Sounds like you've hit the nail on the head with your bd'ing too. Hope things are ok now with you and hubby. It feels such a relief once you get your positive opk as you know you can't change anything and you no longer feel pressured to bd.

MLM- when do you plan to test? I hope your nausea is a good sign for you. It seems our bfp's are coming in quicker succession now so I know it won't be long. I honestly don't think you need to worry about ivf although I know sometimes it seems its never going to happen. 5 cycles is not long though honestly. Its taken me 7 months since my mc to catch on. You know you are ovulating because you have regular periods and you got pregnant before and you know hubby has working sperm so everything is in your favour. Must be stressful for your SIL and brother, wish them loads of luck. 

AFM- still nervous about 12 week scan on 8th. We've opted for the NT scan (downs syndrome test) which is making me nervous too.

Jane do you think you'll have that test? Have you told your gp/midwife yet? Have you told anyone or are you going to keep it quiet for a while?


----------



## mlm115

Thank you ladies. I think I'm more worried that the dnc did something to mess with my fertility. I'm not sure if I will test or not, as I feel very un-pregnant. 

Very happy about your positive opk Phez! Fingers crossed for you!

Good to see a progression on your test Jane, yay!

Can't believe your 12 week scan is already coming up Bobster. I'm sure it will be fine, try not to worry too much. 

I'm impressed with your healthiness Mack, good for you. I know you will do whatever it takes to keep your baby safe, so I totally get why you're trying to kick up the excercise/healthy eating. Hope that helps your bp- good that you get an extra scan though


----------



## bobster

How many dpo are u now mlm?


----------



## MrsPhez

Got a quick bd in last night and my temp went up this morning so the pressure is off! Aaaand breathe...
Mlm, don't worry yet, time is on your side and 5 months isnt long at all. It will happen...
Bobster cant believe youre almsost 11 weeks, wow! Cant wait to hear about your 12 week scan!
Well done preggy ladies, so encouraging!


----------



## GI_Jane

Did your opk head back to negative mrs phez, how are your temps? I hope you caught the egg.

Mlm, I never felt pregnant before this BFP- only the night before I tested at 15 dpo did I think maybe I could be. So maybe you should consider testing in a couple of days.

Thanks for the reassurance bobster, moderate is definitely how I would rate these twinges. I worry when they are too strong and then when I don't feel them for a bit- cant win! Nipples/aereola area is sore and there are a few funny sensations going on behind my nipples. Not had much nausea but have felt a little bit nausea when a passenger in the car but is only for a brief minute. I have a fear of puking up so hope I don't actually vomit as time goes on. Have you actually been vomiting or just the nauseated feeling?

I'm trying to not think too far ahead re 12 week scan, but have been thinking about the 7/8 week early one, scary to think I could get that done in 2-3 weeks time. I won't contact the GP for another 10 days/2 weeks- I just don't want to jinx anything yet and will hope for 3+ in a weeks time. 

I am very close to my immediate family so they know. My sister was a bit bitchy about it though- think it was because I refused to eat her brandy dessert and very raw egg based cheesecake she made yesterday! 

Did your oh tell his mum in the end? I haven't been keeping a diary-thinking maybe I should start.

After the cramps, sore boobs and nausea, what symptoms are next?
Does you tummy seem rounder yet?


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane everyone is different I guess but my main symptoms after the ones you've already mentioned are extreme nausea almost like a hangover or motion sickness and mild cramps/twinges and loads more wetness down below. Have just felt nauteous so far up until today when I vomitted once. It seems to be getting worse :( no energy either. 

We haven't told inlaws yet no, haven't seen them. Going for a joint family meal next weekend though so it might be then. Sorry for delayed reply has been a terrible day-to-day was meant to be going out for the day but felt too ill so been on sofa instead watching films. Fedup.com. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Mlm please keep us updated.


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Did your opk head back to negative mrs phez, how are your temps? I hope you caught the egg.
> 
> Mlm, I never felt pregnant before this BFP- only the night before I tested at 15 dpo did I think maybe I could be. So maybe you should consider testing in a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks for the reassurance bobster, moderate is definitely how I would rate these twinges. I worry when they are too strong and then when I don't feel them for a bit- cant win! Nipples/aereola area is sore and there are a few funny sensations going on behind my nipples. Not had much nausea but have felt a little bit nausea when a passenger in the car but is only for a brief minute. I have a fear of puking up so hope I don't actually vomit as time goes on. Have you actually been vomiting or just the nauseated feeling?
> 
> I'm trying to not think too far ahead re 12 week scan, but have been thinking about the 7/8 week early one, scary to think I could get that done in 2-3 weeks time. I won't contact the GP for another 10 days/2 weeks- I just don't want to jinx anything yet and will hope for 3+ in a weeks time.
> 
> I am very close to my immediate family so they know. My sister was a bit bitchy about it though- think it was because I refused to eat her brandy dessert and very raw egg based cheesecake she made yesterday!
> 
> Did your oh tell his mum in the end? I haven't been keeping a diary-thinking maybe I should start.
> 
> After the cramps, sore boobs and nausea, what symptoms are next?
> Does you tummy seem rounder yet?

No, the opk was still a glaring positive but think BD is off the cards tonight. DH working all weekend and he's whacked, hopefully the last 2 sessions will be enough? My ovulation cramping is quite severe today, not sure if it's cyst or not though. Maybe its on its way out, it should be by all accounts but it's pretty big. Got my scan date through for another check before gyn app, hopefully it will have done one!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster. Sorry to hear you are fed up and feeling rubbish, hopefully a couple more weeks and you will be out of the ms stage. :hugs: I hope oh is looking after you.

From what you've said mrs phez, I'm hopeful for you that it will have been enough. I know mackjess and bobster said it was likely they concieived as a result of dtd a few days before they o'd. I don't know for sure, but for me too, I think we dtd 2 days before I estimate I actually o'd. Let us know how your scan and 2ww go.


----------



## mlm115

Well, after my statement of "I'm not going to test at all", I of course tested. BFN. If I'm going by ewcm, I would be about 10-11dpo. If I'm going by first positive opks, I'm 13-14 dpo. I just went to the bathroom and had light dark red blood when I wiped- not very much though. Soooo either the start of af or ib. I'm guessing af, but this cycle has confused me then. Bluh.


----------



## MrsPhez

I know the feeling mlm. Sorry to hear about the BFN.
Managed anoither bd last nightbut my temps not convincing, could be anovulatory cycle. Oh the the ups and downs


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> Well, after my statement of "I'm not going to test at all", I of course tested. BFN. If I'm going by ewcm, I would be about 10-11dpo. If I'm going by first positive opks, I'm 13-14 dpo. I just went to the bathroom and had light dark red blood when I wiped- not very much though. Soooo either the start of af or ib. I'm guessing af, but this cycle has confused me then. Bluh.

Will be interested to see what happens next- keep us posted! Exciting times.


----------



## GI_Jane

MrsPhez said:


> I know the feeling mlm. Sorry to hear about the BFN.
> Managed anoither bd last nightbut my temps not convincing, could be anovulatory cycle. Oh the the ups and downs

You're certainly getting the :sex: in. I hope it is ovulation for you :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

I had a horrible anxiety dream last night, dreamt my teeth fell out in to my hands as I was rinsing my mouth. I'm trying to stay relaxed and keep this all in perspective and one day at a time but it's not easy.

Bobster and mackjess, I know at your respective stages you worry also, but how are you making it through each day? Is it getting easier as you get through each milestone?


----------



## bobster

Sorry for bfn mlm. Let's hope you are having what mackjess and Jane had and your bfp will cone in a few days time. If not though you are edging closer to your bfp. I think 7 cycles seems a common time to conceive after a loss (me and a couple of my friends). Maybe try again if af doesnt arrive in 4 days or so. 

Jane, I was constantly panicky at the beginning. Took it in milestones so when af was due, when I had diet mc, 6 weeks, 7 weeks for scab etc. Still doing that now I guess but feeling less panicky as it goes long. Think after 12 week scan if everything goes ok I will relax a lot more. I think crams are ny major fear trigger just because I didn't know what was going on in there but the doppler has helped quite a bit. Didn't hear heartbeat until nearly 10 weeks tho and some days can't hear it now, its a bit of luck as to where baby is but I know that's normal so it doesn't worry me too much. I bet the first scan will help you Jane. 

Mrsphez, sounds like you did ovulate based on your signs don't worry maybe todays temp was a fluke. Don't they say u should look at the general pattern and not single temps? Positive thoughts.


----------



## bobster

Just read that back... Shockingly bad language sorry ladies I'm on my phone again. It's a nightmare to type on. Bring back old fashioned phones with buttons I say!


----------



## mlm115

100% positive it is af this morning. 

Good luck in your tww Phez, hope you manage so stay calm and get your bfp at the end of it!

Good luck with your pregnancies Jane, Bobster, and Mack. Hope everything goes perfectly smooth for all of you!


----------



## GI_Jane

I don't like using b&b on my phone for the same reason!

Thanks bobster, I think I need to chop my milestones into smaller chunks at this early stage. My first milestone was the early 7/8 week scan but I think i need to make reaching 5 weeks tomorrow my first very mini celebration, then my next one will be seeing 3+ on the digital and so on...

I think having this long 4 day weekend has given me more time dwell on it too. Once I'm back at work tomorrow hopefully I will be a little more distracted.

Are you feeling better than you were yesterday?


----------



## GI_Jane

mlm115 said:


> 100% positive it is af this morning.
> 
> Good luck in your tww Phez, hope you manage so stay calm and get your bfp at the end of it!
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancies Jane, Bobster, and Mack. Hope everything goes perfectly smooth for all of you!

Oh Mlm, I'm sorry.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Sorry for bfn mlm. Let's hope you are having what mackjess and Jane had and your bfp will cone in a few days time. If not though you are edging closer to your bfp. I think 7 cycles seems a common time to conceive after a loss (me and a couple of my friends). Maybe try again if af doesnt arrive in 4 days or so.
> 
> Jane, I was constantly panicky at the beginning. Took it in milestones so when af was due, when I had diet mc, 6 weeks, 7 weeks for scab etc. Still doing that now I guess but feeling less panicky as it goes long. Think after 12 week scan if everything goes ok I will relax a lot more. I think crams are ny major fear trigger just because I didn't know what was going on in there but the doppler has helped quite a bit. Didn't hear heartbeat until nearly 10 weeks tho and some days can't hear it now, its a bit of luck as to where baby is but I know that's normal so it doesn't worry me too much. I bet the first scan will help you Jane.
> 
> Mrsphez, sounds like you did ovulate based on your signs don't worry maybe todays temp was a fluke. Don't they say u should look at the general pattern and not single temps? Positive thoughts.

You're absolutely right. I am sure I o'ed yesterday, I felt it! And with the EWCM and opk it had to be yesterday. I took my temp at lunch time today and was very high (normal post o temp), I know the timing is wrong but I am certain it will be high tomorrow. Yey for the 2ww. Back in the pos frame of mind, thank you!


----------



## bobster

MLM- I hope you're not too disappointed. I'm sure your bfp is coming up soon, I can feel it in my waters! Its good that you have your house to focus on. When do you actually move? I bet once you are thinking about that and actually moving and putting your stamp on it, it will happen.. and then you won't be able to lift any boxes lol! I'm quite envious of you buying a house.. We're still renting. We have about 10k saved up but its not quite enough so we need to save more this year. I didn't do my nursing for 2 years so not had long to save. Hope this af hurries up and ovulation comes quickly again. 

Jane I think taking it in small milestones is the best way. I was like you- terrified of jinxing it if I thought too far ahead. I still am like that and probably will be until the end. I think you can think positively though as your tests are progressing as they should and like the others have said it doesn't tend to happen with mc's. Plus the chance of another mc is very low after you've already had one, we've all had our share of bad luck! When is it your 5 week mark? I've been kind of having a mini celebration each time I get to the next week (Saturday's for me). 

Phez yay! I knew it sounded too much like ov. Glad you're feeling more positive. Sounds like you've done everything you could have and now its just sitting and waiting. Hope you temps stay high now. Out of interest why do people carry on temping once they have ovulated? Don't know much about temping.


----------



## GI_Jane

It's Tuesday's for me. So 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> MLM- I hope you're not too disappointed. I'm sure your bfp is coming up soon, I can feel it in my waters! Its good that you have your house to focus on. When do you actually move? I bet once you are thinking about that and actually moving and putting your stamp on it, it will happen.. and then you won't be able to lift any boxes lol! I'm quite envious of you buying a house.. We're still renting. We have about 10k saved up but its not quite enough so we need to save more this year. I didn't do my nursing for 2 years so not had long to save. Hope this af hurries up and ovulation comes quickly again.
> 
> Jane I think taking it in small milestones is the best way. I was like you- terrified of jinxing it if I thought too far ahead. I still am like that and probably will be until the end. I think you can think positively though as your tests are progressing as they should and like the others have said it doesn't tend to happen with mc's. Plus the chance of another mc is very low after you've already had one, we've all had our share of bad luck! When is it your 5 week mark? I've been kind of having a mini celebration each time I get to the next week (Saturday's for me).
> 
> Phez yay! I knew it sounded too much like ov. Glad you're feeling more positive. Sounds like you've done everything you could have and now its just sitting and waiting. Hope you temps stay high now. Out of interest why do people carry on temping once they have ovulated? Don't know much about temping.

To measure length of luteal phase and to look for the supposed implantation dip, although you see that in preg and non-preg charts (it can just be a surge of oestrogen). Also to look for another jump in temps that could mean pregnancy. All a bit of speculation really but keeps us occupied in the 2ww!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> 100% positive it is af this morning.
> 
> Good luck in your tww Phez, hope you manage so stay calm and get your bfp at the end of it!
> 
> Good luck with your pregnancies Jane, Bobster, and Mack. Hope everything goes perfectly smooth for all of you!

So sorry mlm, it's pretty devastating see that one line but don't give up hope! :hugs:


----------



## mackjess

hugs MLM :hugs: I think Bobster is right and you will get your BFP during the moving and planning. Try to relax, and celebrate the new house. I'm sure "christening" every room in there wouldn't hurt your cause either. ;)

Phez, it really does sound good for an O for you, so FX that you get a BFP.

Jane - I can say all kinds of advice, but honestly I was a complete wreck. I did the small milestones as well, but I'd get soooo worked up in the days before that milestone thinking I wasn't prego, I was going to get bad news, etc. The one key thing is I would NOT stress if some days you don't feel pregnant. Other than being tired, there was a lot of times I didn't have any symptoms and it would totally freak me out. My OB explained the hormones don't rise/change steadily all the time. They might spike up, and you feel queasy and prego, then they level out for a few days and you feel fine, then they spike up again. That was probably the most worrisome thing for me, so don't worry if/when you have good days. 

Oh, doppler when you get there, worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Mack, you must have read my mind today- sore nipples and cramps seemed to have entirely disappeared today and I've wondered if something was wrong but your advice helps put it in to perspective.

From what you and bobster have said, the Doppler is certainly on my must buy item once I get further along.

How is your sinus infection?


----------



## mackjess

Disappearing symps, the worst! Most prego women probably revel in their feel good days, but not us PALs. Try not to worry, mine always came back anywhere from 1-2 days, and when they did return it was with quite the wallop to remind me that YES I was still prego. hang in there!

The sinus infection is somewhat better. I think the energy is returning, I was just exhausted from my weekend. Acting as my brother's wedding planner so ran all kinds of errands Saturday, then the holiday Sunday. Still super congested but I am sure that will be normal for me while pregnant. Good news is I did better on my fruits/carbs (I did have a smoothie Saturday at the mall but they had the heat turned up so much I thought I was gonna pass out and my bottle water wasn't cutting it) and I was running errands for 7 hours straight so I defo got my walking in. I feel for those who are nurses, my feet were soooo tired by the time I got home. I can't imagine how my friends survived having kids while working 12 hour shifts!! Sunday was grocery shopping, laundry, some easter cooking, cleaning, then relaxed all evening at the in laws.


----------



## GI_Jane

Take it easy mackjess, no wonder your BP is high with all that rushing about. When is your brothers wedding?


----------



## mackjess

April 27th. It will be a very small simple ceremony at his friends winery, and leading right into the reception. More of a party and it's very casual. I think he'll be wearing jeans. :) We are expecting about 60 people, and we have a large family so most of that are relatives!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like it will be a very fun and relaxed event. Hope you'll have great weather. Just think, your bump will be captured in all those photos to look back on in years to come


----------



## bobster

Wedding sounds fab. I prefer more informal do's. Enjoy :)

How are you Jane? Any symptoms? When do you plan to take your digi for 3+?


----------



## bobster

Loving that you've changed your status too! Yippeee!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey bobster,

Symptoms are the heavy boobs that are uncomfortable after I take my bra off, twinges have reduced but get the odd mild one but having fleeting moments of nausea.
Feeling quite bloated most days too!

I desperatly want to wee on it now but will hold off until Fri or Saturday just incase-I will only worry if I don't get the progression I want otherwise.

How are you feeling? Is it Monday you have your 12 week scan?


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh stuff it, I have two in the pack so might test with FMU tomorrow:winkwink:

It's nice to change the status but I'm not brave enough to put one of those tickers on yet- although I would really like too. Perhaps after my early scan. I have 20th April as my date in mind for that.


----------



## GI_Jane

Just got my 3+ :hugs: but have some spotting when I wiped. No cramps yet though :nope:


----------



## mackjess

hang in there hon. is it red or brown? hopefully some leftover ib. no cramping is a good sign.


----------



## mackjess

I wish I could be there the rest of the day to hold your hand, and be reassuring if there are no cramps, if it's getting lighter, etc. I had my dh go out with his friends the day I had ib cause I was totally breaking down. I needed someone who would understand, but he had seen me go through so much already he was too worried about me. I was also too afraid to tell my sister and best friend or they sold would have been frantic and maybe gotten me more worked up than called.

My ib was brown, lasted maybe 16 hours, but not constant. I needed a liner as there was mucus as well. And I was right at 5/6 week like you. I called my oncall nurse since it was a Sunday, and reassuring that the timing was normal for ib. Can you call in to your doc? she was so helpful over the phone I felt good enough to not go get checked out on Monday since it has stopped by then. 

it was a long torturous Sunday though till it quit. please keep updated and I'll pretend I can be there holding your hand thru this.


----------



## bobster

Jane what colour is it? I too had some light pink spotting followed by a strange peach coloured discharge and that was for 2 days at 6 weeks. I know how worrying it is but its great u got your 3+ it means beans growing as it should be so that's a really good sign. I think the timing points to ib and if its very light its probably nothing to worry about but it could be worth letting gp know anyway. 

I read about 50% of all pregnant women have some bleeding during pregnancy which is a huge amount. Please msg if you need to chat. Don't be alone as Mack said. Are you off work today?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Just got my 3+ :hugs: but have some spotting when I wiped. No cramps yet though :nope:

Great you got your 3+, try not to worry about the spotting and put your feet up if you can. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

The blood is a rust colour, not filled a pad but more than a liner. Its more than light spotting.

My lower back is very uncomfortable but still no period cramps

The GP has referred me to the early pregnancy unit and I am booked in there for a scan/assessment at 12.15 today. Because on paper I am 7 weeks they will be doing the scan but I know they won't see much given how long my cycles are. I just hope they see enough to know if this is a viable pregnancy or not

Right, better get changed out of my work clothes. Just feel numb.


----------



## MrsPhez

Thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope all is well


----------



## mackjess

praying for you big time. :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Hope its all ok. Please update when you can. We're all thinking of you and praying everythings ok xx


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks for having me in your thoughts ladies.

The gestational sac is measuring 5 weeks which confirms when I thought I ovulated, they could see the yolk sac but no fetal pole yet but she said it is too early to expect to see that anyway.

They could see the bleed but doesn't appear to be coming from the pregnancy and is not implantation related, it is a fresh bleed, not sure of the cause and she said I will probably bleed some more. The cause is unknown but she said it may or may not affect the pregnancy and cause a miscarriage.

They made an appointment for another scan in 2 weeks time to see if it has grown anymore in that time (and hopefully there will be a heartbeat by then).

So I feel a little bit reassured but just want to fast forward the next 2 weeks.


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you doing in your 2ww Mrs Phez?

How you feeling about your 12 week scan bobster?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, so glad that they could see the sac and that it's measuring right. That is a very good sign. Good news for another scan in 2 weeks, it will be so reassuring to see the fetal pole and HB. I will put in a request to fast forward for you. :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Goodness, you had us all worried there. A different kind of 2ww week wait for you now, will behoping it goes quick and you see the FP at next scan. Great bean is measuring what it should!
Well my 2ww is a slow one, with nothing remarkable yet. Funny dreams, creamy CM, nothing much really. I have a freind from NCT classes with our first babies, she is exactly 4 dpo too. Nice to go through it with someone else, albeit through Facebook! 
Just watched One Born, love that show!


----------



## GI_Jane

OMG last nights one born made my eyes water when the baby's shoulders were stuck- what a close up! And can't believe that guy missed the birth because he was outside having a cigarette!

Good luck mrs phez.


----------



## MrsPhez

That was horrible to watch wasnt it? Thanks for the luck, not feeling it at all but I know that means nothing really...still time...lots of time :coffee:


----------



## bobster

So glad to read your update Jane! Sounds promising to me. How is the spotting now? I hope this 2 weeks goes quickly. Are you off work resting up?

I'm ok, still so worried as Monday edges closer. Worried bean won't have grown enough or something will have gone wrong. My battery ran out on my doppler so unable to listen to hb the last week. Other halfs got me one now though from work so going to check it after work. fingers crossed I find it tonight. 

Mrsphez 5dpo today. Hate the first week of 2ww but nearly in second week. I think no symptoms is often a good sign at this stage :) 

Mackjess how are you doing? Is your bump getting really big now? I can't wait to get a bump. When is your scan?

Mlm hope you are still with us and are ok. You've gone quiet.


----------



## MrsPhez

No symptoms yesterday has turned into a very tired, crampy, hungry Mrs Phez. Hmmm. I remember I was so tired with my son. Half way to testing if my LP holds up.
Where are you mlm? Waiting for o I think...
Hope you ladies "on the other side" are OK. Hope to be jumping that wall very soon!


----------



## MrsPhez

Oh wow, tmi alert, just seen the biggest dollop of white CM, kinda strecthy but completely opaque . Did you preggy ladies see this before bfp or before you got a bfp in a normal cycle? The plot thickens


----------



## mackjess

ohhh mrs phez, this is sounding good. I did have lots of CM before my BFP.


----------



## GI_Jane

Intersting mrs phez! I didn't have any changes to cm before I got the bfp- except for what turned out to be implantation bleeding but the regular stuff before that was no different. But I read that a lot of women do :thumbup:

Bleeding has pretty much stopped- no fresh red blood on the pad, just brown old blood but the scan lady said this would be the case so I wasn't panicked today. I went in to work but took it easy. Thankfully I am off all next week on vacation anyway so will rest up. And DH comes back tonight and really want a hug- been awful telling him all this on the phone and him not being there for the scan.

Nausea has been the worst today and that's reassuring with a few gentle stretching twinges with it too. Feeling positive that this bean is hanging on.

Bobster I really hope everything is ok for you on Monday, I wont be online next week but I will be thinking of you. Pleased oh got you a new battery- sounds like you've been putting that Doppler to work with its flat battery already! I will be the same when I get that far.

Mackjess, hope you are doing ok and the sinus infection has almost cleared up- did you get someone to take your blood pressure just to see how that is going? Hope the wedding plans for your brother are coming on ok.

Mlm, I hope you are ok lady. When you get that BFP (and you will), all this disappointment and frustration will go away in an instant. :flower:

Have a great weekend and week ahead ladies, will catch up with you in a week- hopefully there will be a new scan pic from bobster and a bfp from mrs phez!


----------



## MrsPhez

My temp rocketed this morning and I am definitely feeling it, woke up with lower back pain this morning to add to my symptom list. I am getting my hopes up this month, if I'm in for a fall, sobeit!


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh wow, can see the spike on your chart. We are all hopeful for you :flower:


----------



## bobster

Yay phez! I have a good feeling for you this time too. Have you written any notes from previous cycles to compare symptoms?

Hope mlm is OK, think she might be taking a break from here from her last post. Hopefully she'll be back soon or at some point at least with news of her bfp.

Jane how are you? anymore spotting?

12 weeks today for me. Have stretching feelings in my stomach. Still so nervous about scan. Doppler completely broken now so ordered another but it won't be here until the 9th :( Feel panicky as not heard heartbeat for about a week.


----------



## bobster

Sorry only just noticed your posts Jane and Phez on the page before. 

I have had tonnes of white milky cm sine bfp phez so sounds very promising. 

Jane glad your bleeding is just brown. Hope you have a great time with hubby this week, you deserve it. 

Will update you all on monday with pics if everythings ok x


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Oh wow, can see the spike on your chart. We are all hopeful for you :flower:

Can you see the thumbnail GI J?
If not, it jumped from 97.86 which is pretty muchj the highest I ever see to 98.34, anything above 98 sets alarm bells ringing. DH says I am reeking of pregnancy hormones and I checked my cervix today, it's moved to high and soft. Seriously do I need to do a test?! All my cycles since mc have been short (for me), this one is the longest one since mc, maybe its taken this long to regulate to my normal rhythm? Will be 7dpo tomorrow, when to test???


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Sorry only just noticed your posts Jane and Phez on the page before.
> 
> I have had tonnes of white milky cm sine bfp phez so sounds very promising.
> 
> Jane glad your bleeding is just brown. Hope you have a great time with hubby this week, you deserve it.
> 
> Will update you all on monday with pics if everythings ok x

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Bobster, so exciting!!! Little tip, eat some chocolate before you get there, jumping bean!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Yay phez! I have a good feeling for you this time too. Have you written any notes from previous cycles to compare symptoms?
> 
> Hope mlm is OK, think she might be taking a break from here from her last post. Hopefully she'll be back soon or at some point at least with news of her bfp.
> 
> Jane how are you? anymore spotting?
> 
> 12 weeks today for me. Have stretching feelings in my stomach. Still so nervous about scan. Doppler completely broken now so ordered another but it won't be here until the 9th :( Feel panicky as not heard heartbeat for about a week.

The previous notes I have are my previous pregnancy, this feels so similar that I am convinced!
Don't panic, I'm sure everything will be great tomorrow when you see your bean waving at you!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Intersting mrs phez! I didn't have any changes to cm before I got the bfp- except for what turned out to be implantation bleeding but the regular stuff before that was no different. But I read that a lot of women do :thumbup:
> 
> Bleeding has pretty much stopped- no fresh red blood on the pad, just brown old blood but the scan lady said this would be the case so I wasn't panicked today. I went in to work but took it easy. Thankfully I am off all next week on vacation anyway so will rest up. And DH comes back tonight and really want a hug- been awful telling him all this on the phone and him not being there for the scan.
> 
> Nausea has been the worst today and that's reassuring with a few gentle stretching twinges with it too. Feeling positive that this bean is hanging on.
> 
> Bobster I really hope everything is ok for you on Monday, I wont be online next week but I will be thinking of you. Pleased oh got you a new battery- sounds like you've been putting that Doppler to work with its flat battery already! I will be the same when I get that far.
> 
> Mackjess, hope you are doing ok and the sinus infection has almost cleared up- did you get someone to take your blood pressure just to see how that is going? Hope the wedding plans for your brother are coming on ok.
> 
> Mlm, I hope you are ok lady. When you get that BFP (and you will), all this disappointment and frustration will go away in an instant. :flower:
> 
> Have a great weekend and week ahead ladies, will catch up with you in a week- hopefully there will be a new scan pic from bobster and a bfp from mrs phez!

Really glad your bleeding stopped Jane, that must be a huge relief to you and with the nausea, sounds as though everything is on track!


----------



## bobster

Mrs phez 7dpo is still so early so I would try to hold out a couple more days if you can. I think my very first test I posted on this thread was from 7 or 8dpo and I could see a shadow but not a proper line. If you get tempted to test early I would recommended superdrug tests as I found them as good if not better than superdrug tests for picking up something early and they're cheap too. 

I would still try and hold out until at least 9dpo though if you can. 

My scans Monday not tomorrow but thanks. I hope he's moving and healthy. Dread having a missed mc. Always thinking the worst now. It's at half 11 so will update u. Thanks for tip about the chocolate too!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mrs phez 7dpo is still so early so I would try to hold out a couple more days if you can. I think my very first test I posted on this thread was from 7 or 8dpo and I could see a shadow but not a proper line. If you get tempted to test early I would recommended superdrug tests as I found them as good if not better than superdrug tests for picking up something early and they're cheap too.
> 
> I would still try and hold out until at least 9dpo though if you can.
> 
> My scans Monday not tomorrow but thanks. I hope he's moving and healthy. Dread having a missed mc. Always thinking the worst now. It's at half 11 so will update u. Thanks for tip about the chocolate too!

Sorry Bobster, I thought yesterday was Sunday for some reason, wish you all the best x


----------



## bobster

Thanks Phez. I'm so nervous about tomorrow. My pregnancy symptoms have all disappeared over the last few days and I don't have the doppler to check the HB. Just have a feeling somethings wrong. Scared to even go to the scan to find out.

I also did a pregnancy test today just for some reassurance and the test line was much lighter than the control line, and before it was way darker :( Panicking now. I know i'm crazy to do a test at 12 weeks. Hope its not a missed mc as they seem so common from reading on here. :( Sorry to be so negative.


----------



## mackjess

Maybe your HCG is too high for the test? I've heard of ladies on here having the "hook effect" on their tests. FX for you. I would think if you had a missed mc, your hormones would be dropping and causing some sort of symptoms. Hopefully they are just levelled out right now, since the fetus takes over making it's own hormones around this time, so you are feeling good.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thanks Phez. I'm so nervous about tomorrow. My pregnancy symptoms have all disappeared over the last few days and I don't have the doppler to check the HB. Just have a feeling somethings wrong. Scared to even go to the scan to find out.
> 
> I also did a pregnancy test today just for some reassurance and the test line was much lighter than the control line, and before it was way darker :( Panicking now. I know i'm crazy to do a test at 12 weeks. Hope its not a missed mc as they seem so common from reading on here. :( Sorry to be so negative.

Bobster, Mackjess is right. I'm a scientist and I know all about hook effect, too much causes an overload and creates a lighter test. Don't panic hun. And people tend to post more about mmc on these sites, they are pretty rare in a "normal" population. Try and get some sleep, hopefully tomorrow all your fears will be allayed.


----------



## MrsPhez

Having a doubtful day today....Wednesday is first test date (10 dpo and when my AF should start). Hope DH will tell me later I still smell pregnant! Just had a shower so will take some time but this is my favourite symptom even if it's a bit primal!


----------



## bobster

Thank you both. Hope it is this hook effect. I am so scared. Will update later either way. 

Not long now phez. Men can sometimes sense a change better than us. When I told my OH he said he already knew so you never know x


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Thank you both. Hope it is this hook effect. I am so scared. Will update later either way.
> 
> Not long now phez. Men can sometimes sense a change better than us. When I told my OH he said he already knew so you never know x

How did you sleep hun? Had a terrible night sleep, son fell out of bed and general insomnia, at 2.30am was wondering if you were awake and worrying! You'll be thankful when today is over, cant believe you're 12 weeks already. 
GOOD LUCK :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Just to let you know it went well. I will update with pics later on. Thanks for the support both of you :)


----------



## mackjess

Yay Bobster!!

Phez, sorry you had a booger of a night. I hate it when I can't sleep. FX it is a symptom for you. =)


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Just to let you know it went well. I will update with pics later on. Thanks for the support both of you :)

Oh that's brilliant news! Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> Yay Bobster!!
> 
> Phez, sorry you had a booger of a night. I hate it when I can't sleep. FX it is a symptom for you. =)

I'm just so caught up in thinking I'm pregnant this month, it keeps me awake. And worrying what will happen to my bbt if I don't get enough rest. You can hopefully see the result on the graph. Can you guys see the thumbnail? Measured temp during the day, it was ridiculously high and I'm not sick. Hurry up Wednesday


----------



## bobster

Hiya everyone- sorry about short update earlier just wanted to let you know asap.
Thanks Phez for thinking about me last night. You're right I didn't sleep well and this morning got myself into a right panic, and then OH got panicky too and we were all a tiz by the time we got there.

Anyway it went well. The NT measurement was 1.4 mm which is normal. They also took bloods to get a downs risk but won't find out those results until a week or so, they post results if low risk and ring us if high risk. 

Anyway attached are some pics. Feel so happy and relieved. I guess this proves the hook effect as my test yesterday was very faint! Thanks for your support ladies as always. 

Phez, I'm rooting for you.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0962.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bobster

Oh and forgot to add, they changed my date to 3 days ahead so that means my original guess was right and I conceived on the last day of ewcm so according to the shettles method I'm having a BOY! I kinda already had the feeling it was going to be a boy and I think the ultrasound looks boy-like... if thats possible hehe! So 12+5 today yipeeee :happydance:

Mrs Phez when are you going to test?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0961.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

That round head makes me think boy! 1.4 is a great measurement. Thanks for the update and new pics!


----------



## bobster

Good luck on wednesday Phez. Have you had a slight dip today? Implantation dip?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Hiya everyone- sorry about short update earlier just wanted to let you know asap.
> Thanks Phez for thinking about me last night. You're right I didn't sleep well and this morning got myself into a right panic, and then OH got panicky too and we were all a tiz by the time we got there.
> 
> Anyway it went well. The NT measurement was 1.4 mm which is normal. They also took bloods to get a downs risk but won't find out those results until a week or so, they post results if low risk and ring us if high risk.
> 
> Anyway attached are some pics. Feel so happy and relieved. I guess this proves the hook effect as my test yesterday was very faint! Thanks for your support ladies as always.
> 
> Phez, I'm rooting for you.

Ah I'm welling up here! What a great picture, does look like a boy to me too!
Thanks for rooting for me. I'm gonna do a test tomorrow I've decided. Got 3 left, so one at 9, 10 and 11 dpo, then if I get 2 lines I'll splash out on a digi. That's a big IF!


----------



## MrsPhez

BTW I had a dip yesterday at 7dpo but not trusting this mornings temp after my bad night but measured them after relaxing at home today it was very high 98.86 or something. Did I say this already, deja-vous here...
Sorry to keep hounding ladies but can you see thumbnail chart? I'm guessing not...


----------



## bobster

Ooooch I'm so excited for you Phez! Maybe use wee from afternoon though as a day can make a big difference at 9dpo. I always found evening wee better but I'm sure everyone differs. Can't wait to hear an update!


----------



## mackjess

I can see your chart Phez, I've just never charted before so I'd have no idea what I was talking about. 

Excited for you to test!! FX for you.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Ooooch I'm so excited for you Phez! Maybe use wee from afternoon though as a day can make a big difference at 9dpo. I always found evening wee better but I'm sure everyone differs. Can't wait to hear an update!

Glad you can see it, don't worry if you don't understand it. A little background (if you're interested!)
Basically after that vertical line (which is ovulation day) temps will be a lot higher than those pre o. I'm hoping temps will go even higher which is known as triphasic. You don't really want to see a big slump in temp, can be implantation but can also mean the witch is on her way. The longest luteal phase I have had since mc is 11 days and tommorro is 9 so even without testing I'll have a good idea based on that. If the witch isnt here by Thrsday, it's looking good!


----------



## mackjess

Thank you, now also crossing my fingers for no temp drops!


----------



## bobster

Oooh thanks for the insight Phez. So we want a nice big rise tomorrow to indicate that the recent drop was implantation and not witch? Crikey I can see how this would be addictive! Lets hope you get a better nights sleep tonight and a nice rise in the morning. Fingers and toes firmly crossed :)


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks, yes it's crazily addictive! Woke up too early this morning (thanks son!so have adjusted yesterday and todays temps to account for my early starts. They havent dropped, staying nice and high which is good too. Not all preg charts have triphasic pattern. As long as they dont fall to that horizontal line it's all good. Soon time for testing. Waiting for DH to get up!


----------



## bobster

Oh you're good to wait for hubby! Let us know and good luck


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oh you're good to wait for hubby! Let us know and good luck

BFN this morning but it's fine. Temps high and 9 dpo is too early I think, just couldnt resist! (Son was 11 dpo).
Lots of lower back ache today with some funny cramping, still feeling poisitive this month.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oh you're good to wait for hubby! Let us know and good luck

How r u feeling today, like a weight has been lifted I'm sure!


----------



## bobster

Oh well it is too early like you said. Still plenty of time. 

Yes do feel much better today its such a weight off to see him.


----------



## MrsPhez

Him!!:haha:
Are you going to name him/her? Dexter was Mungo while he was inside!


----------



## bobster

We've named him 'Fetus A' for now as thats what was on the first private scan haha. 

Are you testing with first responce phez? just thinking you need a sensitive test. Superdrug are good and cheaper too.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> We've named him 'Fetus A' for now as thats what was on the first private scan haha.
> 
> Are you testing with first responce phez? just thinking you need a sensitive test. Superdrug are good and cheaper too.

I've got some cheap ones from Sainsos but they're for confirmation really. Got 2 ICs which are supposed to be high sensitivity which I will use the next couple of days which I used when preg with Dexter. May splash out on a digi as I'm catching upwith girlfeiends in London this weekend, would love to whip one of those bad boys out! No FRERs (I say that now)

Foetus A, endearing! Hehe!


----------



## MrsPhez

Mackjess have you got a nickname for you growing baby?


----------



## mackjess

We said Wee Baby Seamus, or WBS for short before we knew I have having a boy. Now that we know, we have settled on Finnian, and keep saying little Finn. :)


----------



## MrsPhez

mackjess said:


> We said Wee Baby Seamus, or WBS for short before we knew I have having a boy. Now that we know, we have settled on Finnian, and keep saying little Finn. :)

Very cute! And that's going to be his actual name? Finnian is lovely.


----------



## MrsPhez

Just started feeling really :sick:
Can tell I'm ttc, was showing Dexter the frog spawn in the pond and nearly called tadpoles, sperm. Oh dear!


----------



## bobster

Hahahaha! You know its bad when you relate everything to sperm, sex and ttc. Hope your nausea is a good sign! Is the test still negative? No evaps or shadows? If you are anything like me you will have picked it up and rechecked it a million times lol x


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Hahahaha! You know its bad when you relate everything to sperm, sex and ttc. Hope your nausea is a good sign! Is the test still negative? No evaps or shadows? If you are anything like me you will have picked it up and rechecked it a million times lol x

Really Bobster! I threw it straight in the bin after the 10 minutes were up! And then proceeded to retrieve it throughout the day :haha:
Well yes there is something there but nothing that I would say is a positive really, after many many hours! Surely they would do that in a negative situation. Just gonna have to sit tight for a bit longer. Temp still up this evening (shouldnt check that either, it's a once a day job if you're doing it by the book)


----------



## MrsPhez

Morning! 10 dpo and I can see 2 lines!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So nice to have the evidence in front of me, hoping this one sticks tight. Thanks all of you for listening to me waffle on the last couple of weeks, you've been a super sounding board :hugs:

:cloud9:


----------



## bobster

Yay! Congratulations mamma! Post a pic post a pic! Sooo excited!!!


----------



## bobster

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!

Just mlm's turn now which I know won't be long!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Yay! Congratulations mamma! Post a pic post a pic! Sooo excited!!!

Its practically a shadow and it's faded, but I saw it. Will wait to post a pic tomrrow or Fri when it's a bit more convincing. Thank you!


----------



## bobster

Mine was like that too at 9dpo. Only I could see it. I think we can see it because we've done so many negative tests so we can spot the faintest shadow. My first test on here was from 9dpo. Can't wait to see it in a few days! Over the moon for you!

Are you going to do a digi in a few days too to see the words?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Mine was like that too at 9dpo. Only I could see it. I think we can see it because we've done so many negative tests so we can spot the faintest shadow. My first test on here was from 9dpo. Can't wait to see it in a few days! Over the moon for you!
> 
> Are you going to do a digi in a few days too to see the words?

I would like to! Seeing my girlfriends this weekend so would be nice to show them! They know about mc so will be delighted I'm sure.
Yes the line is visible...to me..it's an exclusive line! It's still there actually. Willing ym luteal phase to behave. My cyst could actually have helped with the progesterone I need, how bizarre is that?! I'm being scanned Monday for the cyst, wont see much of bean at 4 weeks but I may get lots of future scan for cyst. Not sure what repercussions of the cyst are, dont think it will do any harm but could be painful...one step at a time


----------



## bobster

Oooh exciting. You might be able to see a gestational sac at 4 weeks! Probably not anything else though. I hope you do get lots of extra scans that would be amazing. Do you think you should tell your dr? I don't think they'll do anything here in the UK re progesterone supps but may be worth a try? 

I can't wait to see your test I'm so excited. I hope mlm comes back soon, its her turn for bfp next and if it carries on the way its been doing that will be very soon!


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oooh exciting. You might be able to see a gestational sac at 4 weeks! Probably not anything else though. I hope you do get lots of extra scans that would be amazing. Do you think you should tell your dr? I don't think they'll do anything here in the UK re progesterone supps but may be worth a try?
> 
> I can't wait to see your test I'm so excited. I hope mlm comes back soon, its her turn for bfp next and if it carries on the way its been doing that will be very soon!

I am going to schedule an app with gp when I pass the official missed period mark so next week, and if my hpts look good. I'll also know results of scan as well then. I think ym prog is OK, last cycle with the 9 day LP was 26.1 which is pretty good. Not sure why my LP so short with such high prog, q for the gyn in May. Not that it matters if this one sticks.


----------



## mackjess

I knew your signs were looking good. so very happy for you phez!


----------



## mlm115

Congratulations Phez, that is awesome! Yay for your sticky bean!

Thanks for thinking of me ladies. I haven't wanted to bring everyone down by posting in this thread. I'm very happy for everyone and their pregnancies and don't want to bring any negative energy here. I am convinced that I have an issue with scar tissue from my d&c that is causing a physical blockage. I have a drs appointment coming up, so hopefully they will take me seriously and do something. I am having a really hard time with this, especially as my due date would be next month. My sadness is overwhelming right now. 

So I guess I will pop in and update if anything happens for me, but in the meantime I may not be posting here. Thank you for all your support and I truly wish nothing but the best for you all! I'm sure I'll creep on here every once in a while to check on you guys!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Congratulations Phez, that is awesome! Yay for your sticky bean!
> 
> Thanks for thinking of me ladies. I haven't wanted to bring everyone down by posting in this thread. I'm very happy for everyone and their pregnancies and don't want to bring any negative energy here. I am convinced that I have an issue with scar tissue from my d&c that is causing a physical blockage. I have a drs appointment coming up, so hopefully they will take me seriously and do something. I am having a really hard time with this, especially as my due date would be next month. My sadness is overwhelming right now.
> 
> So I guess I will pop in and update if anything happens for me, but in the meantime I may not be posting here. Thank you for all your support and I truly wish nothing but the best for you all! I'm sure I'll creep on here every once in a while to check on you guys!

Thank you mlm. I wish you all the best and hope to see you here again very soon. Don't take no for an answer or let them fob you off. I know how much you want a baby from prev posts, keep trying, I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Mlm so sorry you're feeling like this. I think we've all felt this way at some point and know how tough it is. I'm lad you've scheduled an appointment to talk these worries through. Hopefully they can give you some answers or run some tests. 

I understand needing some time away from this thread but please don't ever feel that you can't talk to us if you need to. We have all been through up's and downs and will continue to I'm sure as this is life. A total bitch sometimes! 

I hope your hubby is supporting you through these feelings. he sounds great from what you've said. Look after yourself. P.s. everything is on your side. I think the pressure can get to is all sometimes and works against us but I still believe it will happen (sooner rather than later). 
X


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Oooh exciting. You might be able to see a gestational sac at 4 weeks! Probably not anything else though. I hope you do get lots of extra scans that would be amazing. Do you think you should tell your dr? I don't think they'll do anything here in the UK re progesterone supps but may be worth a try?
> 
> I can't wait to see your test I'm so excited. I hope mlm comes back soon, its her turn for bfp next and if it carries on the way its been doing that will be very soon!

Just found this on the NICE guidelines website that Jane found a while ago.
Women should not be offered an endometrial biopsy to
evaluate the luteal phase as part of the investigation of
fertility problems because there is no evidence that
medical treatment of luteal phase defect improves
pregnancy rates.
Could buy some prog cream but think I'll let nature take it's course. If it's meant to be it will be


----------



## bobster

Have you retested today Phez? Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## MrsPhez

Ladies I come bearing bad news I'm afraid. Appears I have suffered a chemical preg, styarted AF this morning. Luteal phase is the culprit I'm sure. No way of knowing what was about to start, my temps were still high this morning but they're crashing now. Pretty gutted as you can imagine anda bit like mlm, I'm bowing out from Baby and Bump. I might pop by this thread if you guys continue with it, not that you're officially ttc anymore. I'll find you somewhere and send updates of good not bad news. GOOD LUCK, and thank you for being there, it's been a great little group and I will miss the chats. All the best x


----------



## bobster

MrsPhez I'm so sorry to read your news :(

If you ever to talk and this thread gets lost you can PM anytime. I had a chemical pregnancy about 2 cycles after my mc so I know how tough it is a second time. Please make time for yourself to be upset, talk and cry, I hope your husband is ok too.

You will both come through this and get your good news and I can't wait to hear it. 

Hope you are ok, thinking of you and sending big hugs your way from York :hugs:

X


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you Bobster, that's so sweet. This morning I felt wretched, better tonight. DH the pragmatist as usual so he's cool as a cucumber and if you can fiund a positive we obv don't have fertility prob as such as we can conceive easily. Always the belief things happen for a reason. Wont forget your names so I'll be back and possibly stalking here and there! Love from Norfolk x


----------



## GI_Jane

Mrs Phez, I'm so sorry to read this news, we all know how you must be feeling. Please come back to us whenever you want to.

I'm still on holiday, fly back in to the UK saturday morning but was eager to see how everyone was doing.

Will post a proper reply when I'm back in the UK.


----------



## mackjess

Phez, hun I don't even know what to say. Just sending lots of hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, so pleased to read everything went well at your 12 week scan- loving the picture. How can you tell it is a boy? How was DH? I think I would be a wimp and cry during mine.

Got my 7 week scan on Thursday 18th- just hope we can see a fetal pole and heartbeat this time. The brown spotting finally stopped just a couple of days ago but I stopped taking the baby aspirin as soon as the bleeding started so it would clot quicker. I just hope it's all ticking along ok.

Feeling nauseated more often now and pretty tired. Boobs are still uncomfortable when I take my bra off but constantly everyday I feel so bloated.

Can't believe how fast your pregnancy is going- in to your second trimester already. Will you tell everyone now or wait a bit longer? Mine doesn't feel like the time is moving as fast as yours- maybe its different when we are counting the time down for our own pregnancy.

What check ups/ tests can you expect between now and the 20 week scan?

Oh my bean is called Clark- it's a joke I have with DH about superman.

How are you doing mackjess? How is your blood pressure recently, have you been upping your walking regime like you planned to?

Have you looked in to those NCT anti natal classes bobster- I hear mixed reviews but they are very popular so need to get a place reserved ASAP but I just don't want to jinx anything yet- maybe after the 7 week scan all being well.


----------



## mackjess

Hi Jane! My BP has been normal again, 122/70. I think perfect is 120/80, so I'll take it. That is still high for me since I had low BP before, but I think the walking more must be helping. My feet were also starting to get swollen, but that has been better. 

I must say, with this chilly weather (it's been 70 a few days in March/April then right back to 40s and wet/rainy) I'm not doing as good as I wanted. I'm trying to get to 5 miles a day, but so far only hit 2-3, except for yesterday because the weather was nice. I can't walk as much on my lunch break at work as I thought I would. I get sweaty!!! Even though I don't feel that warm or out of breath, I got drenched in sweat. I don't think my coworkers would appreciate that much. :haha: That really spoiled my plans a bit as I wanted to break up the walking into 2 parts so I wouldn't get so tired!

Glad to hear the spotting stopped. I'm excited for your scan, and hope it goes lovely. I swear that first one was the biggest gut wrencher for me! And Clark is a cute nickname!

Hi Bobster!! You are trucking right along. Hope you are enjoying it more, I know I'm still nervous but things did get a little better after my 12 week scan.


----------



## GI_Jane

Are you ok bobster?

Got my scan tomorrow and can think of nothing else.


----------



## bobster

Hi Jane so sorry for late reply. Not been around as had a poss of work to do for tomorrow so been ddistracted with that. What time is your scan? Im really feeling positive for you as your sickness is a great sign. Maybe the bleeding was down to the aspirin? Did you have a good holiday? Good luck please let us know how the scan goes. 
Mackjess glad your bp is coming down now. Sounds like you are doing great with your walking which I'm sure will help. 
I'm 14 weeks today. Can't quite believe I've made it this far. Hoping the beans nicely settled but still get worried. I think when I start getting a proper bump it may help my anxieties as when my symptoms go I still just don't feel pregnant! And they are starting to go more often now. 
Jane will you get a doppler if beans ok today? Good luck I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster.

Holiday to Dubai was lovely thanks but worrying about this pregnancy and being cautious in a foreign land took the shine off it a bit.

Trying to keep detatched from this bean incase there is a problem with it is really starting to take its toll. If all goes well tomorrow hoping I can begin to relax a little.

I don't think the aspirin caused the bleeding but I stopped taking it so the bleed could clot quicker. Not taking anything except for my pre natal vitamins now.

2nd tri bobster, that's so great. Congratulations.x did you get your new dopler?


----------



## bobster

Oooh yes I ordered it off Amazon. I would recommend it for the price its really good. Its the only thing thats stopped me from panicking whenever I start to feel less sickly.

Oooh I thought your scan was on Thursday but for some reason got confused with the days. I know what you mean about staying detatched. I still don't allow myself to get excited even though i'm out of the danger zone because I know anything can happen. 

I really do have high hopes that your bean will be a sticky one. If it wasn't then i'm sure you would have had more bleeding by now and you wouldn't still be feeling sick. I remember going to my 7 week scan, it was the most nervous I've been for such a long time. I only started getting the nausea the day before I went and I honestly expected that they were going to say there wasn't anything there. When he put the probe on my stomach we instantly saw it. Its amazing. I followed Mack's example and took a tissue, so I recommend you do too.. lol.

What time is the scan Jane? I'm not at work tomorrow so will be checking for updates tentatively :)


----------



## bobster

BTW- the consultant who did my 7 week scan said if everything looks good at 7 weeks and you can see a HB you only have about a 1/50 chance of mc. I asked him specifically as I was so jittery haha, so yes if everything goes ok tomorrow you can definitely relax a little!


----------



## GI_Jane

Good call with the tissue- will definitely put one up my sleeve! Either way I think I will cry.

Scan is at 08.30am tomorrow- will let you know as soon as I can.

Let's hope I will be asking you for the amazon link to the Doppler soon :flower:


----------



## bobster

Good luck Jane! Have you in my thoughts x


----------



## GI_Jane

It went fantastically. As well as I could have hoped for. We saw the heartbeat and everything has progressed nicely the scan lady said. Me and DH had tears in our eyes.

There is still the area of bleed that is concerning but this has reduced from 2 weeks ago and is not too close to the sac but she said they won't need to look at it again until the 12 week scan. I am measuring as I thought (7+2 weeks).

Next steps are to get booked in with the midwife.

Thanks so much for keeping me in your thoughts. 

Really don't want to go to work now! Want to go and buy a frame for my picture :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Oh wow so happy for you! Pls post a pic after work. great news Jane yay! :) x


----------



## bobster

Oh wow so happy for you! Pls post a pic after work. great news Jane yay! :) x


----------



## GI_Jane

7+2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## bobster

Can't see a pic but I'm on my phone but will check on comp when get back. Still creaking excited for you though!


----------



## GI_Jane

7+2 weeks :happydance:


----------



## mackjess

How cute Jane! My scan pic from my 7 weeks is still my fave even though it's just a little blob. LOL. I think it's because it was the start and proof of my rainbow baby. I love all the scans since where I can see his feet and face, etc, but that first one is still my fave. My heart will still skip a beat when I see it in my wallet.


----------



## bobster

Awww its a great pic! Like mackjess I think this is the most special scan :) 12 weeks is amazing too though to see the growth!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies. This little picture gives me so much hope.

How are you both doing?

Do either of you use stretch mark cream and from what point did you start using it?


----------



## bobster

Hmmm well I got my bounty pack yesterday and it has some nivea cream in it so I think I will probably just use that. Had a look at proper bump cream the other day and thought maybe I should start applying it but its quite expensive and I think its only moisturiser. Getting a small bump already. I think maybe its good to start early to try and prevent the stretch marks but not sure. When did you start getting your bump Mackjess? Do you use cream?

I'm ok thanks.. counting down until 29th may now for 20 week scan. Already nervous. Got downs syndrome screening result back today as 1:19000 risk. How the hell did they come up with the figure 19000?? Are you going to have that screening Jane? How are you?


----------



## mackjess

I don't scar easily, and even when my bbs got bigger with weight gain I didn't get marks. so far I just use regular lotion or my belly gets itchy, but I haven't used any cream. I use baby oil gel at night on days my skin feels more dry, but that was already a regular habit of mine. dh once asked if it was sleeping lotion cause I pass out right after I put it on. lol


----------



## bobster

Hmm baby oil gel sounds like a good idea Mack. Will try that. Have you done a nursery and bought things yet or are you going to wait a bit longer? I keep seeing cute things but have to resist as its too early and still feel I may jinx it. Baby had a lovely strong heartbeat this morning though and is moving up towards my belly button now. Love love love listening to it. Its magical! Beatiful day today isn't it Jane. Hope you aren't feeling too sickly. Enjoy your weekend ladies xx


----------



## mackjess

I bought my nursery bedding around 17 weeks cause a local, and normally too pricey, baby store closed that week. it was 70 percent off, woot woot. and it was still at the top of my budget. lol but it's beautiful and different from anything I saw at the chain baby stores so I love it. do you guys have the big baby retail stores over there?

I am using my sister's furniture from her kids. my in laws want to buy our stroller and car seat and I'm waiting till after the shower to really buy stuff. I've picked up about 5 thingst clothes wise and a closet organizer, but I've been pretty good at waiting. it's really hard though, baby stuff is soooo cute.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yes beautiful day here too bobster :happydance:

Love the sleeping lotion comment mackjess. I'm really lazy about moisturising my body. I find my skin quite oily usually anyway and have a very good moisturing shower gel so don't use much more other than what I put on my face- will have to get in to the habbit though when I do get some lotion/bump cream. Unfortunately I do scar easily and have those unsightly spider veins on my thighs too.

Feeling ok thanks, generally quite bloated and tired with the odd wave of nausea but I'm finding that oddly comforting. Got my initial midwife appointment on 30th April (I will be 9 weeks). I would like the test for downs and anything else they recommend I have.

Pleased mini bobster heart is going strong. Are you on limited duties at work now bobster- you said you are a nurse? I think we won't stop worrying this whole time but I am rooting for you.

I'm going to try and knit my pregnant friends' baby a cardigan, and if it goes well make one for mine too- I'm a slow knitter so need to start early!

I know mrs phez and Mlm have taken a break from here but I hope they are ok.


----------



## mlm115

Just popping in to say hi. Read your posts and thrilled to see you are all doing well!

I just returned from a week in the US Virgin Islands. Very beautiful and relaxing. I think I'm around 7 dpo, and will test on Friday I think. I'm not especially optimistic, but will let you know either way. My doctors appt is in 2 weeks, and I am looking forward to that so I can see what they think about me not getting pregnant.


----------



## bobster

Mlm its lovely to hear from you. We miss you and phez around here. Let's hope the relaxing holiday did the trick to get your bfp! But if not its good you have a Dr appointment to give you some peace of mind. I can't wait to hear your bfp announcement. Are you having any symptoms this 2ww? Still using opk's? 

Jane wish I could knit. I learnt when I was young from my grandma but can't remember anymore. Sounds like things are progressing well with your symptoms. My nausea peaked at 11 weeks and then very slowly got better. Still have it now and then. Are you going to buy a doppler now you've had a scan?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey Mlm, great to see you popping in and pleased to hear you had a good vacation. Please keep us posted on BFP news/what your doctor says :flower:

Today I am 8 weeks so will hold off on the Doppler until I'm closer to 10. Nausea is getting stronger and more frequent but still haven't actually vomited yet (I'm scared of vomiting!). Tomorrow would have been my appointment for clomid:happydance:

Bobster,my gran also taught me to knit years ago and have used you tube to refresh my memory. I find it quite relaxing but have never finished anything! Got an incentive now.

Mackjess, how is your bro's wedding plans coming on? It's this weekend isn't it?


----------



## mackjess

Hi MLM. Glad to hear you had a lovely vacation, and have an appt coming up soon. It would be nice to know what is up if you are not getting a BFP after being back to TTC.

And look at you two with your raspberries and lemons. How cute. Mine is the size of a head of cauliflower now!! And I'm getting huge, I look like I'm having twins. I seriously don't eat very bad and am not lazy, so I just quit worrying about it. Long as he is measuring on track with growth and isn't too big/small I don't mind. I have another scan Friday, so that of course means I am getting nervous and antsy about it. Stupid since I feel him kicking all the time now.

Wedding is this weekend. I have a timeline mapped out for the set up for Wednesday thru Saturday, so hopefully all goes smoothly!!


----------



## GI_Jane

Haha mackjess, your raspberries and lemon comment cracked me up....you're on to the vegetables now big mamma :thumbup:

Best wishes for your scan on Friday and for the wedding- hope you don't get random relatives touching your belly!


----------



## bobster

Oh yes good luck on friday- keep us posted. I'm sure it will all go great. Will be nice to see bubba again. When did your movement start Mack? Did you find something nice to wear for the wedding? I think you always feel bigger than you look but there's water and everything else in there too so don't worry. I have been browsing the internet for maternity clothes but not found any good stuff yet... 

Can't believe you are a raspberry Jane and Mack's a cauliflower! I can't wait to get to a cauliflower. I think I may be graduating to an apple tomorrow but not definite!

May check out youtube about the knitting but don't know if I will have the patience to finish anything tbh... do you think you will find out the sex Jane?


----------



## mackjess

I remember being so excited when I got to lemon! 

Yea, I know I'm super bloated, everywhere. I have a footstool at my desk to help with feet swelling, and even though I try not to I end up with my ankles crossed. I wore a dress the other day, and had been sitting like that for maybe 30 mins? When I got up there was like a 2 inch deep dent in my shin where my ankle was crossed over it. I was like OMG!!! I waited a few more minutes for it to go away before I got up. haha. I think it started with the progesterone the first tri, I gained a lot of weight then. It's slowed down, but that was when I got all "puffy". Since I know it's probably a lot of water weight if I'm that puffy all over I don't worry too much. I'm still fairly active and can bend and do all the normal sorts of stuff without being overly winded or tired, so I guess I'm not doing bad despite gaining 40lbs so far. EEK!

I think I started feeling movement around 21 weeks? The last few weeks he is really kicking the crap out of me, and I love it. :) I can get a bit distracted at my desk just sitting here feeling him wriggle around. I'm only nervous about the scan because I hope his growth is still average. He was spot on average last time, which is great, not too big not too small. I also have my sugar test. I don't crave or eat a lot of sweets, but I'm worried about the weight gain meaning gestational diabetes. I hope I pass the hour long test so I don't have to do the 3 hour test. No sweets for me this week!


----------



## GI_Jane

Have either of you ladies been :sex: ?

DH and me are too scared to.


----------



## mackjess

We only have been like once a week, and now it's been about 2 weeks cause I've been so tired. Poor DH.


----------



## bobster

We did once really early on and I worried so put a ban on it until 12 weeks. Since then we've had very gentle bd's but infrequently. I'm too tired all the time too. 

Mack the swelling sounds awful but i guess all these things are just part and parcel ey. I sure baby will still be a healthy size. It's crazy how he would probably survive if he were born now! So exciting! Breast feeding is supposed to help loose your baby weight. I hope to do it but worry that i'll find it too hard or baby won't latch on or something. It's crazy thinking that we're all going to be mums this year. We'll have a little person to look after. Crazy and scary x


----------



## bobster

How are you all? Hope Phez is ok. Hope MLM gets her bfp too.

I am still feeling queasy. Surely this should be going now? I don't feel as bad as before but its enough to make me not want to do anything. Fed up of feeling bleugh. Its like a mild hangover all the time. Worry that it may last the whole way through.

Have guys had any cravings? I've got a thing for ice pops at the moment and specifically cola ones. Quite refreshing but highly addictive!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey bobster, sorry you are feeling icky. I did think ms goes by 14 weeks but I guess that's just an average. A lady at work is 32 weeks and still throws up. 

Have you tried those acupressure bands from boots? Called sea bands I think for travel sickness- I still feel nauseated but I think these are helping.

Did you find any nice maternity clothes in the end? Lady at work recommended seraphine.co.uk and funmum.co.uk. Someone also mentioned bump bands for wearing with ordinary trousers/jeans.

Your craving sounds perfect for the warmer weather. No cravings and really off tea and other drinks like squash etc but trying to get my water intake up to compensate but is pretty boring.

How was your scan today mackjess? Oh I wonder if Mlm tested yet.


----------



## bobster

Yes how was the scan? Eager to know. Hope you enjoyed it and baby's well.

Yes tried to seabands from boots, didn't help me at all unfortunately. Glad you are not feeling too bad. I went off coffee and juice a bit too. Make sure you keep your water intake up though. Icy water is nice and refreshing. Have you been wanting fruit and things? I've found fruit satisfying. I hope i'm not like your friend who's sick up until 3rd tri. 

Got some maternity jeans quite cheap from mothercare but apart from that nothing. Got some clothes from friends too which is nice. Will buy some bump bands. Your pregnancy seems to be going fast (for me)- mine is dragging at the moment. Want the 20 week scan to come quickly. 

Hope MLM has got her bfp too. Have a lovely weekend ladies :)


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> How are you all? Hope Phez is ok. Hope MLM gets her bfp too.
> 
> I am still feeling queasy. Surely this should be going now? I don't feel as bad as before but its enough to make me not want to do anything. Fed up of feeling bleugh. Its like a mild hangover all the time. Worry that it may last the whole way through.
> 
> Have guys had any cravings? I've got a thing for ice pops at the moment and specifically cola ones. Quite refreshing but highly addictive!

Hello ladies! I'm back but just for a minute. Only seen last page and saw my name so thought I'd give a quick update. CD 16 I think and just got some activity on a random OPK. Don't think we're trying this month, got a cold too so heart's not in it. BUT I am feeling a lot better emotionally, that first day was hard but not being on here helped me forget, which I needed. Had my scan for the cyst, it's still loitering and still 5 cm so my app this Weds with the gyn shpould be interesting. Got questions about short LP, soy, vitex and why I'm getting a temp inc when the ultrasound showed no follicles, I coulnt have ovulated. I have stopped temping altogether now, just CM and OPKs round the right time for me now.
Looks like you're doing well preggy ones! I remember the bloating and tiredness, bloating was a dead giveaway before I'd told anyone (well my ex boss noticed but he's a doctor!) MLM I'm sorry I havent seen your story lately. I hope you're OK too :hugs: Will return sporadically to keep you posted. Glad to see the thread is still going strong :hugs: to all of you


----------



## mlm115

Af started early today. My cycles aren't as predictable any more. Meh. Not too upset, as I'm looking towards my upcoming appointment. Also, my brother and sister in law had a miscarraige after IVF a couple of days ago, so am so sad for them and less worried about myself at the moment.


----------



## mlm115

Oh, and on a happy note, we officially moved into our new house yesterday, woo!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, Sorry to hear about your brothers and sis in laws loss- and as if the long journey of ivf isn't hard enough and than that- it really stinks. 

Congrats on your move- do you have much decorating to do or was it move in ready? Lots of home furnishings to buy?

Mrs phez, pleased to hear you are feeling better emotionally. Darn that cyst- hope you get some answers from the consultant.

Mackjess, hope your brothers wedding goes well this weekend.

Bobster, hope your feeling less queasy today.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, what happened at your first midwife appointment? I have mine on Tuesday (will be 9 weeks) and just wondering what to expect- do they do an internal exam?

Also, at what point did you first pick up a heartbeat on the Doppler- thinking about putting my order in to amazon. Which one is it you recommend?

Thanks :flower:


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. Mrsphez, nice to hear from you. Glad you are feeling better. I think a break from ttc can do you a lot of good after mc. Do you think they will do anything to try get rid of the cyst or just leave it alone? Hope its not causing you discomfort or anything. Keep us posted as to how to appointment goes.

MLM sorry the witch got you early. But yay on moving into your new house! Exciting times. I'm sure putting your stamp on it will take your mind off ttc for a while and hopefully the appointment with Dr will give you some reassurance soon. Your poor brother and SIL :( Must be hard for all of you.

Mack how'd the scan go?

Jane, the booking in appointment they do tonnes of bloods to check things like infections, rhesus status etc. They ask loads of questions about yours and OH's family history and lifestyle history and then decide whether you are going to be midwife or consultant lead care. My midwife said I was very boring and therefore would be under her care lol (not complaining at all!).

They don't do an internal don't worry. I'm not too sure whether I should be seeing her again before my 20 week scan or not... I might ring her tomorrow to see. Only 4 weeks until my scan yipee!


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm really worried. Not had any symptoms for 3/4 days. Just hope this bean is still growing.

I hope the next 4 weeks goes quickly for you bobster.


----------



## bobster

Honestly Jane try not to worry. It happened to me too all the time. Symptoms do come and go all the time and its completely normal. When is your 12 week scan?


----------



## mackjess

Hi everyone. Sorry for being MIA, busy weekend with the wedding and family staying in town, some at my place. I am wiped out!!!

Jane, I swear those days are TORTURE. Try not to worry, but I know I always did. It's so nerve wracking to hope everything is OK in there but not knowing. In about 3-5 more weeks you ladies will be feeling kicks and flutters and life gets a lot easier then!

Brother's wedding was lovely. It was small/casual affair that was so sweet and special. They really are an amazing couple. Even my DH got a little watery eyed. I, of course, was a mess. He's my only brother, he's older than me by 10 years and still dotes on me, and then I have the hormones. Bah.Then I saw my dad getting watery eyed so I went thru almost my whole thing of travel tissue. :haha:

Scan went well. He is a big baby with long arms and legs, like his daddy. He's at 75% in growth, and they could see that he was already practicing his breathing which they said was really good. They know I don't want a C Section unless the baby and I are in danger, so they are going to do a lot of scans to make sure he's not getting too big for me to have him naturally. Luckily he is measuring big because of the arms and legs more so than his head and abdomen. I get a scan in 4 weeks, and then maybe every 2 weeks after that. Since his lungs are doing good they might be able to induce me at 35/36 weeks if he keeps growing so much and not have to do the steroid shots or anything. Of course if there is any doubt about his development I'll let him cook for a few more weeks and do a C Section. I'll just have to decide later on with how the scans look.

Also too my sugar test Friday. I'm really worried about the results of that since I almost passed out/got sick during my ultrasound after they drew blood. It was just the hour long test, so I'm hoping my results are good enough that I don't have to do the 3 hour test. Hopefully I get the results today.

Hi Phez and MLM. Super exciting about your house. We are in a tiny place right now, which I don't mind but hoping we can move next year some time.


----------



## GI_Jane

OMG mackjess, in 7-8 weeks time you may be holding Finn in your arms:cloud9:
So pleased that he is healthy. Good luck for your glucose results- but sounds like you are keeping a pretty healthy lifestyle so hoping for the best possible result for you.

Ah wedding sounded very emotional :cry: but very sweet. Where are they going on honeymoon? Does it make you think back to your own wedding?

Got my first midwife appointment so hope to get the 12 week scan date after that.

Still no symptoms- so strange to disappear all of a sudden and no sign for a few days :shrug:- but trying to trust in what you girls have said and know that it's normal. Maybe the midwife will use her Doppler tomorrow if I ask nicely!

Bobster your pregnancy seems to be flying by for me. Can imagine the no mans land between 12 week and 20 week scan is unnerving.


----------



## GI_Jane

I really need a rant.

Meant to have my first midwife appointment today- took time off work, got there and she said the doctor never referred me to the hospital so as far as they are concerned, although I was on their list to be seen today they can't do the official bits and bobs.- proper made me feel like it was my fault.

Also, she said based on my last period, I am actually 11 weeks (doesn't matter what the early scan said) but she said the timings are getting too tight to have the tests for downs etc cos they can't fit me in for a few weeks.

I mentioned my lack of symptoms the last 4/5 days now and she just said I can't reassure you and we can't scan you everyday- great thanks!

So left feeling really [email protected] and wondering what's the point in all this when it feels like this bean has passed away anyway.

I'm sorry, I'm off my anti depressants and feeling really low.


----------



## bobster

Oh Jane hugs to you. Sounds like you've had an awful day. That woman sounds so rude! It makes you wonder why they work there! Oh hun I know it feels like the beans gone, I still feel like that now but I'm sure its there and healthy. Remember your chance of mc if hb is seen at 7 weeks is 1 in 50. You have such a good chance that everything is fine. A couple of weeks after my private scan I felt the same as you. You should have got reassurance and time today. And an apology! It's not on that you miss out on the downs screening because of their mistake. If I were you I would kick up a fuss and complain- I bet then you would get the nt scan as you rightly should. Its so bad how they've been today, please please complain! 

Are there any antidepressants you cab take which are safe in pregnancy?


----------



## mackjess

Sorry Jane, I know I had days like I was sure I wasn't pregnant in the earlier weeks too. I would call back and demand an NT scan since the scheduling mishap was not on your end. Or maybe your doctor can call back. Hopefully they will get you in and you will feel better. I'm sure your sticky bean is just fine, you haven't had any AF type cramps that repeat, and no spotting. I am sure being off antidepressants is hard on you as well. I feel down a lot and I am not normally like this. 

Hugs to you, I am sure everything is fine and I hope that soon you get something going that makes you feel the same way.


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks bobster and I'm sorry for bringing the mood down, especially when you have your own pregnancy to worry about.

Today (a bit calmer) I sent a complaint email to the practice manager.

We also booked a private scan for Saturday afternoon for some reassurance. Tomorrow will be a whole week with no symptoms what so ever. Part of me doesn't want to jump through hoops to get the correct midwife care if infact the bean has already gone so I just need a bit of peace of mind.

How are you doing? Is your sickness feeling better? Still on the cola lollies?


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks mackjess too- didn't see you had also replied. Hard to do this on my phone.x


----------



## mlm115

That nurse sounds like a jerk, sorry Jane. Hope your private scan goes well and that you feel better about everything soon.


----------



## bobster

Jane when have you booked your private scan for? Its such a shame you have to do that because of the cowbag you dealt with. I think its worth it though for some peace of mind. I wonder if you're just going to be one of the lucky ones who don't have symptoms for very long. Just think some women don't ever have symptoms. Have you had anymore bleeding or any cramping?

I have been worrying too the last few days. Had a bad feeling and have been having mild af type cramps the last few days, then tried the doppler last night and couldn't hear anything but my heartbeat. BUT, heard it tonight thank god. I think in a week or 2 if you get a doppler it will really help Jane. You don't hear it all the time but when you do it really helps ease the anxiety.

How are you doing mlm?

Mack i'm so glad your scan went well. Crazy how you will have Finn so soon!


----------



## bobster

Mlm i'm thinking this might be your lucky month. I got my bfp on my 7th month after mc and the first bfp after 7 months ttc too so I think that's a lucky time. When do you go see your doctor or have you already been?


----------



## mackjess

Bobster is totally right Jane. I really didn't have problems with pregnancy symptoms at all my first trimester. I seemed to catch every cold/flu that ever existed to man, and problems with sinuses because my immune system crapped out on me, but as far as prego symptoms, they were few and far between. I'm glad your scan is coming up fast and I'm sure you will feel MUCH better after.


----------



## mlm115

I'm doing ok. My appointment is next week- not sure if they will do/say anything but I have to go anyway for my annual exam so I will definitely ask. I didn't realize it took you 7 months Bobster, that actually makes me feel a bit better. I hope you're right that it will be my month, I'm very jealous of all you preggos!


----------



## mackjess

GL MLM. They should be able to do the 21 day bloods and confirm you are ovulating and maybe give some more advice to help out. Keep us posted.


----------



## bobster

Yes it felt like longer than 7 months though. I think 7's a lucky number and you will have your bfp real soon mlm. I would christan every single room in your new house starting when you get ewcm onwards. Jump hubby at every opportunity and enjoy it ;) sexy new lingerie helps to make you more into it sometimes too I find. my other half said I 'honey trapped' him as I never want sex anymore and he's right mwahahaha lol!


----------



## GI_Jane

Come to think of it, it was 6/7 months since my mc that I got this BFP too! I really think yours is around the corner Mlm.

How are you feeling today bobster- still some af type cramps? Do you have a midwife appointment soon? I'm not sure what is normal in the 2nd tri. At least you have the Doppler for that peace of mind. Please could you post the amazon link to the one you have? If Saturday's scan is successful then I will get one.

So the midwife rung and she will do my formal booking-in appointment on bank holiday Monday- will see me before she goes on call at the hospital so that's great since both DH and I will be off work. Can't get the bloods done that day since phlebotomy will be shut for the bank hol but at least it's a step forward so def feeling happier about things.

No bleeding or cramping but a bit of nausea is back so that's a relief. I know I shouldn't moan about the lack of symptoms but it's the only way to know isn't it! My mum thinks I'm having a boy as apparently for most women they give you an easier time.

Bobster, do you think your having a boy or girl?

Has all your sinus infections cleared up now mackjess- you def seemed to always have a cold- Finn will have a great start on his antibodies to those colds!

Thanks for all your support as always ladies. :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Glad your sickness is back (in a good way), although I can't stress enough how much it went on and off for me in the early days too.. It is so worrying but as long as you don't have any bleeding the odds are sooo in your favour. 

What time is your scan on Saturday? Will look out for your update (and pic please lol). I got a cheapie doppler which is basic but it does say to use it a bit later. Found the heartbeat at just over 10 weeks. The link is https://www.amazon.co.uk/Angelsound...367515655&sr=8-1&keywords=angelsounds+doppler however depending on your price range I would have gone for the sonoline B one from https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sonoline-P...TF8&qid=1367515938&sr=1-1&keywords=sonoline+b 

I only got mine because I inititally borrowed it from a friend but then broke hers so had to order a replacement! 

I'm ok, still feeling sickly but think i'm coming down with something. Mild cramps on/off, sore throat and runny nose. Feeling crap to be honest. I think i'm having a boy too. I think it looks like a boy on the scan picture. It would be funny if we all had boys.


----------



## mackjess

Will you find out at your 20 week scan bobster? How exciting.

Jane, glad you are feeling better about feeling worse today. Funny how that works. I think I'm finally over the colds and flus and sinus stuff. My allergies have kicked in so I'm more congested, but it doesn't seem to be running me down and turning into anything like it was before. I'm just TIRRREEDD now that I'm in the 3rd trimester, and I feel huge. My countdown to meet Finn is ON!

Here's a bump pic, something for you ladies to look forward to getting to. Lots of bigger shirts and bras :)
 



Attached Files:







20130502_114459.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

And I want some bump photos from you ladies as well!! I think they are so cute.


----------



## pijy

hi there sorry for your loss...i had miscarraige on february 14, then found out i was pregnant again march 18, i had another miscarraig and had to have d&c at nearly 10 weeks, i was left with infection and tissue and had another d&c 4 days after the first one, has this ever happened anyone else and haev you gotten pregnant again. sorry to everyone who has had miscarraige it's so hard, but reading posts it will happen for sure:) xxxxx


----------



## mlm115

Cute pic Mack, love the belly!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks MLM. I feel massive myself, but I always think it's adorable when I see other preggers bumps. Not long ago I was in the OBs office waiting room after my miscarriage for a follow up to see if everything was OK, and just wanting to crawl behind a chair and bawl because of all the beautiful bumps in the waiting room with me. Something about it made me feel like I'd never get there, but I am happy to be wrong about it. Everyone on this thread is going to get there. I know it probably feels like forever that you've been TTC, but I think like Bobster and Jane, your turn is coming up. :hug:

Pijy - Sorry for all you've been thru hun. I haven't had a D&C myself so I don't think I'll be much help. Did they do a scan after to see how things looked?


----------



## bobster

Fantastic bump! I have bump envy. It's lovely to see. Gives hope as you're right I almost don't believe I will get that far. I will share a tiny bump pic soon.


----------



## bobster

pijy said:


> hi there sorry for your loss...i had miscarraige on february 14, then found out i was pregnant again march 18, i had another miscarraig and had to have d&c at nearly 10 weeks, i was left with infection and tissue and had another d&c 4 days after the first one, has this ever happened anyone else and haev you gotten pregnant again. sorry to everyone who has had miscarraige it's so hard, but reading posts it will happen for sure:) xxxxx

Sorry to hear about your mc's. I'm sure this is a very common thing to happen although its not happened to me. Its very possible for you to get pregnant again. I think you should ask your doctor about whether you need to wait for a while before trying again as sometimes after a d&c they suggest letting your womb lining build up again before trying again. Good luck and we are here for support if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## bobster

First one is from 11 weeks, apologies for the undies I didn't expect to share but wanted to give you a bit of comparison and didn't take any other pics :blush:

Second is from today 16+2 weeks. 

Do you think it looks like a baby bump or just a bit porky I can't decide? I've always had a belly as that's where I tend to put my weight on so not sure if it just looks like fat.

Jane, what time is your scan tomorrow? I'll be thinking of you, keep us posted as to how it goes. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies :)
 



Attached Files:







2 (11 weeks a).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









16+2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mackjess

OMG I wish I had a cute bump like that! In the second photo it def seems more baby! I went straight from looking chubby to huge baby bump. I skipped the little bump phase. :)


----------



## bobster

I think I would prefer that Mack as at the moment I just look bloated! I love your bump, hope mine looks like yours in a few months! I can't believe you are a pumpkin already its so exciting. I am quite excited to be an advocado but will be jumping off the walls if (positive thoughts) _when_ I get to a pumpkin!


----------



## bobster

P.s. Think I may have felt movement today. I was in a clinic room at work and felt a strange sensation in my abdo, kind of similar to a popping I guess. I'm not sure if that's movement but hoping so. I have felt it a couple of times since too very mildly!


----------



## GI_Jane

Loving the bump photos ladies. Thanks for posting- gives me something to look forward too and in a way it's nice to see you (if you know what I mean), like you're real people, we've chatted for a good few months and you've been so supportive so it's nice to see partly what you look like (and bobsters undies) hehe :kiss:

Bobster, scan is at 1.50 pm tomorrow, will post as soon as I get home. Really like seeing your bump comparison pics- and the second one is def baby not porky. I feel a little more rounded but it's only me that would notice it and I think it's mostly bloat/water retention and chocolate.

Thanks for the amazon links, will order one after tomorrow all being well. Think DH might see it as a waste of money but I don't want to hide it from him- hmmm after the scan tomorrow I will plant the seed in his head....

Hope you're not feeling too poorly today bobster and your cold holds off- rubbish to be sick on a weekend, especially a bank hol!


----------



## GI_Jane

bobster said:


> P.s. Think I may have felt movement today. I was in a clinic room at work and felt a strange sensation in my abdo, kind of similar to a popping I guess. I'm not sure if that's movement but hoping so. I have felt it a couple of times since too very mildly!

Ah bobster, your avocado is moving :flower: really lovely.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

The scan went great, everything is as it should be and measuring spot on. Fast heartbeat, little wiggly movements and he's really taken a baby shape- 2 weeks ago he just looked like a sausage! The bleed that showed on the two earlier scans has also resolved itself.

So feeling very reassured about the lack of symptoms now and will try and relax.

Will post the pic later this evening when I get a chance to scan it in.

Hope you're all having a wonderful weekend.

:flower:


----------



## bobster

Yippeee Jane I'm so relieved for you! Its amazing how much they change isn't it! I think you're having a girlie you know... They say girls have faster heart rates than boys. Can't wait to see your pic.

Meant to post you good luck earlier but Dan's mum got sent to A&E last night as she fell off a horse and fractured her pelvis! Luckily she's OK and now at home but it will take 6 weeks to heal. She was lucky to come away with that as the horse actually fell on top of her. Eek. So we went to visit today. 

Happy for you and your growing bump Jane :) Have a good weekend ladies.


----------



## GI_Jane

oh my god bobster, your MIL was really lucky. Is she an experienced rider or was having a go for fun?- I find horses scary how powerful they look. Has that put her off for good now? Hope she is keeping her spirits up.

Here is the pic. The floaty bits down by his feet are the intestines which by 10-12 weeks should zip up inside the body. I'm totally convinced its a boy so if it turns out to be a girl it's gonna take some getting used too!

Sonographer also comment on how much gas I had in my stomach- yep feel so bloated!

Hope the sickness has eased for you bobster.


----------



## bobster

Yes she was lucky. She's an experienced rider but the horse hasn't yet been broken in. She's trying to do some work with her before she goes off to get broken in so its cheaper but I think they're going to leave it to the experts now. They have 2 horses and the other one is fine.

Oh gosh how cute is that scan pic! It looks so much more developed than your last scan. Can hardly believe the change in 2 weeks. I wonder why you feel yours is a boy. I have the same feeling about mine. I'm so convinced I think i'm going to buy some blue outfits soon. Will you find out do you think? We've agreed not to find out.


----------



## mackjess

the first scan I had the hb was 174 so I thought girl, but after I got farther along it got to the 150s and has stayed there. I really thought it was a girl though until the doc confirmed it was a boy.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm tempted to buy one little baby grow after my 12 week scan (for positive thinking) but will stick to the neutral colours just incase I am wrong. My mum was convinced my sister was going to be a boy (she'd already had me and my brother by then so had symptoms to compare to) and they had only picked out a boys name, then out she popped!

I would like to find out but DH says he is indifferent with no strong views either way.

I know this sounds a bit crazy- but it didn't really hit home I was having a baby until that scan yesterday, I've never called it a baby out loud and I've been trying to remain detached from it in case I lose it. The previous scan pics were just blobs and balls of cells but this really had a baby appearance. In 2-3 weeks he will (hopefully) change again and look like your profile pic bobster, a baby clear as day.

Right, time to get in the garden. Loving this bank holiday weekend weather. 

We Felt very responsible yesterday, a pregnant couple buying flowers and a hedge trimmer in the garden centre- give me a bump and it could have been a cheesy commercial. Not sure how DH and I got to be so grown up! :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

Has your new house got a big garden Mlm? Is your doggy loving the new house as well? I really still like your pic of him from thanksgiving on your profile.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, are you still getting married this summer?


----------



## bobster

Oh I know what you mean about feeling grown up. I also had a moment yesterday when we were buying a new duvet and pillows to fresheb the bedding up. Very grown up while we were browsing in bhs. Love it though. 

I think I've only just started letting myself believe it too after the 12 week scan. Maybe a defence mechanism. Still have moments of not believing it now though but it helps that I can feel him moving. 

Mack maybe our instincts aren't always right then. I think my scan pics look like a boy though. My other half has a very round head too lol. Do you have a pic of Finn from 12 weeks that I could see for comparison? I'm so curious but other half really doesn't want to know!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, glad your MIL is on the mend. A pelvic break sounds incredibly painful!!

Here is my scan from around 11 weeks. Unfortunately their printer was REALLY crappy so it's very grainy.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=547005&d=1357865563

Jane, glad it is getting more real for you. I know it took awhile for me. I didn't have a lot of symptoms and just felt bloated, so it's hard to believe! Now that I feel him kicking nonstop it's definitely sunk in!


----------



## bobster

Lovely pic Mack, I see what people mean about boys having rounder heads. Never noticed that before. Been finding myself staring at newborns looking at their skull shapes lol. The forehead on a girl is meant to be rounder too rather than sloped. I'm convinced mines a boy and would be gobsmacked if it ended up a girl.


----------



## bobster

Jane didnt see your question- think we will now postpone marriage until next year as I'd like to be thin... I think we agreed this year as we were both beginning to think it wouldn't happen for us. Hope you enjoyed your gardening and didn't get burnt in the sun! It's meant to be another corker today. Let's hope it stays!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like a good plan bobster.

I'm officially booked in with the midwife now and had all my bloods done. 10 weeks today 

Waiting for my 12 week scan date in the post now. Did you have your 16 week appointment bobster?


----------



## bobster

Eeek exciting! 2ww for 12 week scan now! Are u getting the nt scan now? Are u gunna buy a doppler? 

I'm having my 16 week appointment at 18 weeks because there was a cock-up at my surgery with the appointment. So that is next Monday. I'm 17 weeks tomorrow! Can hardly believe it. 

That's great you've had your booking in appointment. Once you have your green notes you know its official!


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow, does that make you an orange? It's so small I can't see- will have to check it out when it hits 17 tomorrow. I'm a prune today- that's such an ugly fruit for my beautiful fetus!! :haha:

Yes, we are going for the NT scan. They said prob won't get results until the 16 week appointment so I will hold off announcing it until I get the results of it back. 

How soon did you get your downs result back?- I know you got them some time ago.

The last 3 weeks have gone quite quick! Have you ordered a maternity uniform for work? 

I'm holding off on the Doppler because I know DH isn't so keen :(


----------



## bobster

Oooh well that's fair enough. My other half was suprsingly accepting although I didn't really discuss it with him I just brought it home one day lol. I always get him to listen in on hb though so think that helps. Can see why some prefer not to use them as it can become addictive/obsessive and not always easy to find in the early weeks so can cause worry too. 

Yes a prune doesn't seem right for your little bub. I think the next few weeks are a bit kinder though. I think its a lemon, lime or plum... I've been an Orange so not sure what i'll be next.. maybe an onion? although an onion seems smaller than an Orange...Hehe can't wait to find out (saddo)! 

I think the nt results took a while to come back. Found out the nt measurembt the same day as they put it in the green notes but yes the overall result took about 2 weeks. I think if its a higher risk you tend to find oyt sooner over telephone. 

How'a mlm and mrsphez doing? Hope you are having a nice break this cycle mrsphez and hope you are enjoying your new house with hubby mlm. Please stay in touch ladies x


----------



## bobster

An onion is surely smaller than an orange no? Smelly onions pah.


----------



## mlm115

Haha- onions and prunes, not the cutest image if your little ones, but oh well. I was being optimistic and looked at dopplers on amazon yesterday out of curiosity. I don't think $70 was too bad, but I think my DH might be like Jane's when the time comes and not want one. 

Off the the doctor for a follow up exam now- hope to get some answers, or at least some concern or something. I'll let you know!


----------



## bobster

Good luck mlm. Keep us posted! Where are you in your cycle at the moment?


----------



## mackjess

Good Luck MLM. Sending lots of good vibes your way!


----------



## GI_Jane

Good luck Mlm. 

An orange is totally bigger than an onion!


----------



## GI_Jane

How did you get on Mlm?

Mrs Phez, you had doctors too- what's the deal with the cyst?


----------



## mlm115

Well, my doctor didn't have too much to say. He said that since my hcg levels weren't back to 0 until the end of December, I wouldn't have ovulated before then, so I've really only been TTC for 4 months. Soooo I guess I will just keep on with my smep for now and hope for the best! I'm on cd 13 today, so should be ovulating any day now!


----------



## bobster

Oh well at least he's not concerned and it actually probably means its not been as long as you thought. I honestly think mc can knock your hormones for six. Mine and Jane's cycles were completely bonkers for ages after our mc so I think this is normal. I think carrying on with smep sounds like a really good idea as it covers all bases then. Do you feel reassured by the dr? Cd 13.. have you got any ewcm yet? Are you using the smiley ones?


----------



## mlm115

For whatever reason, I'm not concerned right now. My doctor says he doesn't like opks, that they are unreliable. I'm still using them, but will just continue dtd a little longer than normal just in case, to cover my bases. I'm pretty calm about it all really. I'm actually kinda proud of myself haha


----------



## bobster

dtd after your opk sounds like a good idea. I think going off ewcm is better than opk's personally but a combination can't hurt. I like the smily ones. I felt addicted to the buzz of seeing that smiley face lol. Even did one after got my bfp but didn't quite have the same effect... 

Glad you are feeling relaxed. I am sure your poppy seed is coming up soon. Get to it lady! ;)


----------



## GI_Jane

Keeping calm throughout this process is half the battle I think Mlm and sounds like you've got that down :thumbup:

Got my 12 week/NT scan date through for wed 22nd May. 12 days to go. But if I want a picture will cost me £5. I don't mind contributing cos its the NHS but that sounds like they're making a profit at that price!

How are you doing mackjess? Nursery ready for Finn?


----------



## bobster

Mine cost the same. Thought it was ok because you do get a few pictures. I think I got 5. How exciting not long to go then! I have mine on the 29th. Fingers crossed for both of us. 

Mack you must be getting so excited now. Not long! Can't wait to see a pic of little finn!


----------



## mackjess

My baby shower is next weekend. I can't wait to get the nursery all together. My sister is going to come in town the end of June to wash the bedding and clothes and everything for me since I'll be bigger then and it might take me a lot of effort! Hoping I go to full term, which means I could have 8 weeks left, or 12 if he goes all the way to 42 weeks. If I make it to 40 weeks I think I'll push to get induced. The thought of going over my due date by too far makes me really nervous. 

I am really excited cause after the shower I can finally shop. :haha: It has been TORTURE waiting, but I didn't want to buy stuff that I might get as gifts.

MLM, I guess 4 cycles isn't too bad in the grand scheme of things. It is a good sign that your cycles aren't long and you seem very regular. Glad you are so relaxed, I think that's when it will happen for you.

Hi Phez! Hope you are doing well.


----------



## GI_Jane

This is so exciting mackjess. How are you feeling within yourself? Are you uncomfortable or feeling radiant? How is DH about your impending arrival?

I can't wait to start the shopping and I've still got ages to go!

Bobster, £5 isn't too bad if I get more than one pic like you did. DH can't make the scan date (he's away for work-can't get out of it) so will have to ring on Monday and see if they can move it a couple days later. So exciting that your 20 week scan is around the corner. Is your bump rapidly getting bigger? Mine is still a bloat bump.

The last 10 days the tiredness has really hit- falling asleep in front of the tv now and could just crawl under my desk at work and snooze.


----------



## bobster

Mack that's so exciting. Can't believe you've managed to wait so long to buy stuff! You must have seriously good willpower! What are you doing the nursery like? Do you have a theme? 

Jane hope you can move your scan. I would hate for Dan not to be there for mine as I think it brings them into it a bit more in these early days and scans are so special. If worst came to worst could you get a friend/family member to film it on their phone for hub to watch later? Tiredness is a good sign that baby is growing well. Have you still got low mood since stopping meds? Any nausea? It seems all our symptoms have been quite different but the general consensus seems to be that energy and nausea improve after 12 weeks so hopefully not long now. 

Mlm have you managed to stick to smep? Any signs of o yet? 

Mrsphez are you still around?


----------



## mlm115

I can't believe you're having your shower Mack, so exciting! You'll have to post a pic of Finn's nursery when it's done. When are you going to start putting your nursery together Bobster? Any theme ideas yet? What about you Jane? 

Afm, I got my ewcm last night and a pos opk this morning, so should find out in about 2 weeks if smep works for me or not!


----------



## mackjess

fx mlm! get to bd'ing woman! all over that new house!!


----------



## bobster

MLM- ditto what mack says- get christening that house! I would bd all the way through your ewcm even if you think you've already o'd just in case it takes a bit longer to pop and to cover all bases. Just bd like crazzzzy lady!!!! We'll all keep our fingers tightly crossed for you in this 2ww!


----------



## bobster

I am not thinking about the nursery just yet- we've not bought anything or talked about stuff like that as we both still feel its too early yet to get too excited. Will think about it after the 20 week scan I think. Still having mild cramps which worry me. I'm sure its just stretching but feels like mild af sometimes and worries me. Seeing the midwife monday though so going to ask her if its normal. 

Still always worry that I may jinx things if I get too relaxed. Just want to relax a bit and enjoy it but its so hard sometimes when I think about all the bad things that can go wrong.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm totally the same thinking about the jinxing bobster- sometimes I let my guard down and think, maybe this will actually be ok but then I think I can't think like that just yet. I am less anxious though as I get closer to 12 weeks.

Hope midwife appointment goes ok tomorrow- let us know what she says about the mild cramping. Are you still having some sickness on and off?

go mlm, go :sex:


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane will let you know. Still having occassional nauseous moments but nothing like before. Seem to get more xrampy when my bladders full. Wonder if its because I have a tilted uterous? Surely it should make a difference while all my organs are shifting ...


----------



## GI_Jane

How did it go bobster?

I'm feeling a little crampy today and slight stitch like pain but its not constant and very mild. Got my scan date moved back to accomodate dh travel schedule and it's now on Tuesday 28th may and i'll be 13 weeks. So one day before your one  fingers crossed for us both.


----------



## bobster

Ah that's great. Glad you got it changed. 

Appointment was fine today. She said mild pain/cramps/pressure is normal but strong pain isn't normal. She listened into the heartbeat which was about 155 and said everything was good. 

I'm so nervous about the 20 week scan as they look for physical abnormalities. Hope he's ok in there and growing well. 

Your 12 week scan will be great. The changes are just crazy in a few weeks. We're both in the 2ww now!


----------



## bobster

Wow Jane 11 weeks tomorrow! Yours is flying to me. I wonder what fruit you'll be tomorrow?


----------



## GI_Jane

I think the 20 week appointment will feel like forever while she is having a look around and not saying anything. Very nerve wracking. I will be thinking about you and hoping all is ok. Rubbish 2ww!

Can you change your oh mind about finding the sex out?

I hope my 13 week scan pic is as clear as yours looks.

Think tomorrow might be a lime!


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, I had similar feelings of the pressure, cramping, too. It seemed to go away around 22 weeks? Or maybe because I started feeling the baby kick a lot more then I didn't notice the other feelings so much.

Just wait til you get to kicking ladies. It's the best thing ever, and it's finally when I relaxed more. Of course I'm nervous about labor and delivery and hope everything goes smoothly and that he comes out just fine, but I'm completely relaxed about now and getting there cause I feel him so much. I still listen to his heart rate about once a week, but it's harder to find now since he moves around so much.

And a lime. How adorable!

AFM - still doing OK. Another sinus infection, but it's not as bad as the last one. They put me on a lower dose antibiotic for longer, and it will take me to about week 33 so I'm hoping I can hang til the end after that without taking anything else. I have really bad allergies, so this isn't that uncommon for me. I think the problem is I had to switch my meds to safer ones, I can't take sudafed or advil for swelling, so I'm just going to be gunked up. But this one, like I said, is not near as bad with pain and pressure. I can take mucinex, and that seems to be helping a lot.

And, the size and weight of the baby is kicking in. But I'll be 30 weeks tomorrow, so I feel blessed that I haven't been that uncomfortable until now. I'm signing back up for yoga (let that lapse while wedding planning for my brother) tomorrow, and I got a swimsuit so if I'm feeling energetic I want to go sign up at a gym with a pool tonight. I have to take the straps up on the swimsuit since I'm short, so it depends how soon I get that done. I'm not really the best at sewing. If not that will probably have to wait until next week, as family is coming into town again Thursday for the baby shower, yoga Tues and Thurs, so Wednesday night is going to have to be my cleaning night.

Next on my agenda after the shower is packing the hospital bags!! I can't believe it! One for myself, one for hubs which I will also put snacks and gatorade in, and one for baby! I can't wait to see you all progress and get here. It's so exciting!


----------



## GI_Jane

Next month is fathers day in the uk, do you think it would be odd to give my DH a card from the bean? not sure if it's a bit strange or not.

Mackjess, did you get a mothers day gift from DH yesterday?


----------



## GI_Jane

Wow mackjess, busy busy with you.

Have you got a cute blue outfit to bring Finn home from the hospital in? I really can't wait to see a picture of this little chap :flower:


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I got a wonderful gift from DH yesterday but he said he doesn't expect a father's day gift because it's different for him. I guess since I have already made a lot of changes he thought I deserved a present. Next weekend this momma is having a spa day. :)

I still plan on getting him a card and maybe a little gift. I haven't decided on what yet though.


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane and Mackjess. A lime is great! Sooo much better than a prune lol! Don't think I can persuade other half to find out the sex. He's adamant he doesn't want to know.. I guess it will be a nice surprise after all the hard work of labour. You've probably told me but are you going to find out Jane? I think it sounds like a sweet idea to send other half a card. I might do it too. Depends how you think he may take it but I don't think its weird at all.

Mack poor you being poorly again. Its awful how many illnesses you've had since you've been pregnant! Must be lovely to feel him move so frequently but gosh I can't imagine what it must feel like to have a pumpkin kicking you! Eeek I hope you have a wonderful shower. It will be amazing to finally see lots of baby stuff at home i'm sure. Its sweet that you are going to pack one bag each for the three of you. Its funny how we even think of things like snacks for hubby's lol :) I bet they wouldn't be that organised! 

AFM- baby is still moving but still very subtle feelings. Feels like spasms or small pokes from the inside out. It is reassuring but can't wait until bump gets bigger so it feels more distinct. 

I'm so excited for all of us limes, onions and pumpkins!!!


----------



## mackjess

Thanks Bobster, like I said this time I don't feel near as bad as I did with the last sinus infection I had. I just hated the idea of having my body trying to fight something off while I'm pregnant and thought it might be better to be on something to help. I would hate for it to spread or something. Normally it wouldn't have been bad enough to send me to the doc, I just wanted to be careful since apparently my immune system has taken a big hit! All worth it of course. :)


----------



## bobster

Oh good I'm glad its not too bad. I feel my immune systems taking a wack too. Broken out in spots and feel tired all the time. Of course it will all be worth it. 

Happy 30 weeks!


----------



## GI_Jane

Spa day! That's lovely mackjess. Did you get those swim suit straps sewn up yet? How's your sinus infection today?

Yes we will find out the sex but feels like ages until the 13 week scan on the 28th let alone until the 20 week one :nope:. Got my 16 week appointment through the post today- they want me to see the consultant rather than the midwife, not sure why so I might ring the midwife just to ask so I know what to expect and see where my notes are at (she never gave them to me and I'm meant to take them!).

Otherwise am feeling ok- bit of nausea and tiredness. Can't wait till I start feeling my bean moving too :flower:

Mlm- did you get plenty of :sex: in? Negative opk's now?


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I swear the time picks up and flies by. Pretty soon you will be like OMG I have to get everything done I may only have 7 weeks left! LOL.

Worked about 2 hours late last night so I was wiped when I got home. I was supposed to work from home today because a plumber was coming to replace our shower fixture in the spare bathroom, but my laptop has been in the shop at work since Thursday and it wasn't ready! I couldn't cancel the plumber since 4 people are arriving to stay here Thurs, and 1 shower for 6 people is a lot! So, the plumber has just gone. I think I'm going to take a bit of a nap, finish cleaning, then do my straps. I'm being a slacker on that cause I don't really know how to do what I want to, and don't want to mess it up! My niece and nephew want to swim this weekend while they are visiting, so I don't have time to take it somewhere.

So today, I used some leave I hadn't planned on, but the good news is my house will be cleaned up and ready by the time I'd normally be getting home from work so I won't have to worry about it.


----------



## bobster

Jane that's odd that you're under consultant care without that being explained to you during the booking in appointment. If it were anything to worry about though I'm sure they would have rung you so I wouldn't worry about it. Sounds like your trust has a funny system. Wonder why she kept your notes too.. how annoying. 

2 weeks will fly by (she says). We are on the countdown together for our scans. I had awful cramps last night. Had to take 2 paracetamol which I've not had to do before. Worried me a bit but they seem to be better today so that's good. Wondering if I'm in a growth spurt as my belly has been itching today. 

Mlm hope are now in the 2ww. 

Mack have a lovely shower. Hope you got everything done ok. Keep us posted as to how it goes.


----------



## GI_Jane

I think it's because I have a history of depression and the midwife said if you have that your chances of post natal depression are higher, that's the only reason I can think of to see a consultant, duty of care and all that.

How are your cramps today bobster? They must have been pretty bad to take the paracetamol- I hope that no bleeding and using the Doppler are keeping you reassured. A growth spurt seems plausible. Keep up your water intake too.

Hope you and your house is ready for all your visitors mackjess. Are men allowed at the baby shower or it a girl thing?

It's our wedding anniversary this Saturday, feels more special this time knowing we are expecting :flower: no :sex: until after the scan in 2 weeks time though!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congrats on 18 weeks bobster, you sweet potato!

Oh do you watch eastenders? I'm laughing at the fake pregnancy and max booking her a private scan.


----------



## mlm115

Glad you are still doing well. 

I am in my 2ww (4 dpo I think?) I am thinking about starting a healthier diet and have been researching fertility diets, so that should occupy my mind a bit. Tomorrow is my "would have been due" date. I'm coincidentally off of work, so I may take the day to myself and go to a park or something and reflect. I'm sure I will be sad. Sorry to be the downer, but I don't know who else to tell this stuff to.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey Mlm, don't apologise, that's what we're here for.
Hugs for you for tomorrow. 
None of us will forget the ones we've lost and the journey to recover and try again. It will happen for you, so when you are reflecting tomorrow please don't forget this. :flower:


----------



## mackjess

I'm so sorry MLM. It's going to be a tough day for sure. Even though I'm lucky enough to be PAL, my original due date would be this Sunday. It makes me teary eyed because I'd be getting to meet my baby, but feel blessed that I have a rainbow due in a few months. It's a hard journey. I'm glad you will have a day to yourself.

Jane, It's a co-ed baby shower at my friends. Very casual. We will have beer and wine, and then we will be grilling out dinner at our house if the out of towners want to visit longer they can head that way. I'm excited, but bummed since my original due date was this weekend as well. I hope it doesn't make me too emotional at the shower Saturday. I feel very blessed, but it's bittersweet. Bugger, I'm teary eyed now at work just thinking about it.

Bobster, how are you feeling today? Do you think you are having braxton hicks? They say that they happen early but aren't felt until 3rd trimester, but I've heard of lots of women feeling them as early as 16 weeks.


----------



## bobster

Hello everybody. 

The cramps were pretty nagging and constant but thankfully they've gone now. I had some round ligament pain today but no central cramps. It is worrying. Hope they weren't braxton hicks. If they were could that indicate an incompetent cervix? Will they check my cervix at the 20 week scan?

Mack sorry about your due date. Hope the shower helps to get you through it. I know its hard, mine was in February for my first mc. Hopefully little Finn will help you through it. He wouldn't be here if you didn't lose your other little one. I know it doesn't seem fair to think about it like that though.

Mlm- please don't ever feel bad for talking about your mc, we all need support about it and as Jane says that's why we're all here and this thread was started. I hope you are OK. If you need to chat please don't hesitate to talk to us. Thinking of you today. What's this diet about? Does it have good evidence for success and are you meant to do it all the time or just during the 2ww? Did you manage to do smep properly? 4dpo is a rubbish time as it always seems to drag around that time. Are you having any symptoms?

Jane a sweet potato is quite good isn't it. Better than an onion! I bet it will be because of the depression that you need to see the consultant. Did you ring the midwife anyway? They should make that clear to mum's rather than just sending letters. I am watching the Eastenders story, seems ridiculous really but I still watch it lol! How are you feeling? 12 days until your scan, 13 for mine! Have you ever been to Ingleborough caves? Me and other half went today- it was great fun and beautiful countryside. So peaceful. Would recommend it as a place to visit. 

Is MrsPhez still here? Hope you are ok.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Hello everybody.
> 
> The cramps were pretty nagging and constant but thankfully they've gone now. I had some round ligament pain today but no central cramps. It is worrying. Hope they weren't braxton hicks. If they were could that indicate an incompetent cervix? Will they check my cervix at the 20 week scan?
> 
> Mack sorry about your due date. Hope the shower helps to get you through it. I know its hard, mine was in February for my first mc. Hopefully little Finn will help you through it. He wouldn't be here if you didn't lose your other little one. I know it doesn't seem fair to think about it like that though.
> 
> Mlm- please don't ever feel bad for talking about your mc, we all need support about it and as Jane says that's why we're all here and this thread was started. I hope you are OK. If you need to chat please don't hesitate to talk to us. Thinking of you today. What's this diet about? Does it have good evidence for success and are you meant to do it all the time or just during the 2ww? Did you manage to do smep properly? 4dpo is a rubbish time as it always seems to drag around that time. Are you having any symptoms?
> 
> Jane a sweet potato is quite good isn't it. Better than an onion! I bet it will be because of the depression that you need to see the consultant. Did you ring the midwife anyway? They should make that clear to mum's rather than just sending letters. I am watching the Eastenders story, seems ridiculous really but I still watch it lol! How are you feeling? 12 days until your scan, 13 for mine! Have you ever been to Ingleborough caves? Me and other half went today- it was great fun and beautiful countryside. So peaceful. Would recommend it as a place to visit.
> 
> Is MrsPhez still here? Hope you are ok.

I am! Just checked in for first time again, it's been a few weeks! I'm OK. Had a month off after the chemical to chill out about it all. 7 dpo today with no chance of a bfp this month as we were sleeping in my brothers bed at time of ovulation (we swapped houses). Imagine!!! No way.
My cyst is being removed by laporoscopy in a few months but we'll keep trying next month. 
Good luck this month mlm, hope you get your long awaited BFP hun.
Sounds like you are all progressing nicely lucky preggy ladies.
Seems llike a hard weekend ahead for mlm and mackjess, so sending big hugs to you both :hugs:


----------



## bobster

Lovely to hear from you Phez! I am glad you've finally got a date to get that cyst sorted. Will that help with ttc did they say?Might give you more chance each month if you can ovulate from both sides. Least you know you're out this month so you don't have that awful am I/aren't I dilema. You can relax and enjoy a ttc free month. 

MLM- how did today go hun? Did you go to a park?


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> Lovely to hear from you Phez! I am glad you've finally got a date to get that cyst sorted. Will that help with ttc did they say?Might give you more chance each month if you can ovulate from both sides. Least you know you're out this month so you don't have that awful am I/aren't I dilema. You can relax and enjoy a ttc free month.
> 
> MLM- how did today go hun? Did you go to a park?

Well, the gyn said if I am having signs of ovulation, then I am, the cyst probably moves things though so whether the egg reaches the tube after o I don't know. My name is down for lap although I havent really decided whether to go for it tbh, just wanted to get my name on the list. There is the risk I'll lose the ovary so I need to think hard but he said it's unlikely to resolve itself after all this time.
37 in July, this makes me nervous but there's still time. And I have it on good authority that if we don't get lucky, we will get a dog for Dexter so he has a buddy. This has made me feel so much better!!!
I'll be back to update and peek at how you're all doing!


----------



## mlm115

Phez, I am so glad to hear from you! Glad you are getting the medical attention you need to take care of yourself. Also, very glad for you that you have Dexter to give big hugs to during this whole ordeal. I can't wait to see you get through this and get your bfp!

You know, yesterday wasn't as terrible as I thought it would be. I've grieved so much already I think. To make it a good day, DH and I went to the pet store to play with puppies and bought a new fish haha


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, 

Thanks for the update mrs phez. I think you've done the right thing putting your name on the list and when it is your turn you can give him strict instructions that once he's got you on the table and if it looks like removal will be complicated and possibly damage the ovary not to attempt/touch it. 

Mlm, glad it wasn't as bad. Mine was 30th April and I did spare a thought to the one I had lost but like you I have grieved deeply for that one for months so I felt at peace with the loss and got on with the day. Sounds like you had a lovely one playing with the puppies. My cat always makes me smile (except at 4.30am when she keeps bugging you cos she wants food).

Bobster, pleased to hear your cramps have eased. Not been to those caves- are they up north somewhere? Haven't rung the midwife to track down my notes and ask about this consultant- work is an open plane office and so difficult to get some privacy during the day to ring them- must do it next week though, wish I could email them, would be so much easier! Do you need to take your notes with you to the scan? If not then I have a bit more time to trak them down before 16 week appointment.

Mackjess, enjoy your shower and all your visitors, sounds quite chilled out. A lady at work left for maternity leave today and all her desk was decorated and a big presentation of presses etc but it filled me with dread, I wouldn't want to be the centre of attention like that!

We are off to the theatre for our wedding anniversary tomorrow, haven't been for ages (way too expensive) but looking forward to this treat.

Have a good weekend everyone :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

I can't do the top of my trousers up and everything else feels a little tight! Damn this bloat!


----------



## bobster

You are nearing your 12 week mark now so your womb will be moving up out from behind your pubic bone! I felt massively bloated at 12 weeks too but now feel I have the start of my baby bump. 

I was told to take my green notes to every appointment with me. On the 12 week one they put the report from the ultrasound in there. 
The caves are in the yorkshire dales. Well worth a visit.

Mlm- when are you testing?


----------



## GI_Jane

How are you doing bobster? How is your oh mum after her horse accident?

Not long until our scans :flower:


----------



## bobster

I'm ok thanks for asking. How are you doing? How's your little bump?

I know i'm on scan countdown already!


----------



## mlm115

If you were me, when would you ladies test? I'm 9dpo today. Wasn't feeling too optimistic, but just within the last hour I got a few short, sharp pains low that made me think "implantation???" Although every month I feel convinced I feel symptoms and have yet to get my bfp so who knows!


----------



## GI_Jane

It's a tough one, I was the worst early tester. If it was implantation I think it takes roughly 48 hours before you get enough hcg in your system to be detected. so I would say wait till 11- 12 dpo if you can hold out.


----------



## bobster

Hmm could be implantation bit if it is like Jane says you need to wait 2days. Hmm I'm terrible for wary testing too. I tested at 9dpo and you could barely see a shadow. 10dpo was a very very faint line on frer. Maybe test tomorrow evening or afternoon with a frer? Or 11dpo for a more trustworthy result. Good luck. Have everything crossed for you mlm x


----------



## GI_Jane

In my haste yesterday, forgot to say good luck Mlm :flower:


----------



## bobster

Have you decided when to test mlm? Anymore twinges/pains?


----------



## GI_Jane

Think I've got a urinary tract infection :-(


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. I'm going to take your advice and test tomorrow. No expectations, but I'm hopeful as usual. 

Ugh, Jane, poor you. Utis are terrible. Hope you get some meds ASAP!


----------



## bobster

I have one too Jane. That's so odd. Got some antibiotics yesterday and they think that's whats causing my cramping.

Have you been the the dr? They will probably give you the same as mine did, Nitrofurantoin. With mine I didn't really feel like I had a UTI I just had really bad af type cramps yesterday so went to the doctor. 

Have you managed to get hold of your green notes yet? I week to go for you! 

MLM your willpower is so good. What tests are you using? I think 11dpo is a good time to test. 10dpo is still very early. I'm really hopeful for you too. Anymore possible implantation feelings?


----------



## GI_Jane

Snap bobster! I rung the GP this morning and picked the tablets up this evening, they gave me nitrofurantoin as well, got to take 4 times a day for 7 days (50mg capsules). They also sent a wee sample off for microbiology. The burning feeling isn't too bad but to be on the safe side wanted to get it sorted.

Rung to find these god damn notes and waiting on a call back, doubt anyone will ring now this evening. Yey, 1 week to go for us both. Don't think we will tell people under after we've had the NT result though at 16 week appointment, but I still want to see my bean. Can't believe you won't be asking for the sex. Could you ask oh to leave the room so you could find out?

Keep us posted Mlm :flower:


----------



## GI_Jane

What's your fruit tomorrow? Looks like an avocado, but surely a sweet potato is bigger than an avocado?

I'm a plum and when I ate one earlier I had to laugh.


----------



## mlm115

Holy crap holy crap holy crap I'm pregnant bfp bfp bfp!!! 

I'm shaking.


----------



## mlm115

Ahhh!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bobster

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!! SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Beatiful line for 10dpo congratulations xxx


----------



## bobster

I know it sounds weird but you ladies have become my friends on here and I'm just over the bloody moon for you! I think that looks like a fantastic line too for how early you are. Massive, huge congrats mlm :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mlm115

Thank you!! Of course I am now petrified. Trying to breathe and relax, but stupid me took the test at work and I'm stuck here for 3 more hours ahhhh!

I feel the same way about you guys. No one understands the way you all do, and your support is unbelievably important to me.


----------



## mackjess

OOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGG!!! 

MLM I bet you are about to freak out. LOL, I took my first test before the mc at work as well, and I just had to leave. Have you told DH yet? This is so awesome!!!

And that line looks FANTASTIC for 10DPO. I am going to take it as a sign you have a good snuggly bean in there.


----------



## GI_Jane

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:
Congratulations Mlm. So very happy for you, my heart lept in to my mouth when I saw your message. 

Loving your pink line :thumbup:


----------



## GI_Jane

Hope you got plenty more of those tests to pee on....Fab line.

you won't get anymore work done today :winkwink: 

So very happy for you.


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm so excited for you. Right, I will shut up now- time for bed :hugs:


----------



## mlm115

Thank you Jane! I do have 2 more frers i will use for sure. I fully believe in the power of smep and preseed now haha


----------



## bobster

Jane Congrats on hitting 12 weeks! That's a massive milestone. Not long now till your scan. How are you feeling about it? 


I'm a mango today woop! 

Mlm are you going to get s digi to see the words? I did frer's every 2 days so you see good progression which I found more satisfying but did cheapie tests daily do that might be an idea? Although frer are so sensitive you might see progression daily. So happy! 

Just phez now, I know it won't be long!


----------



## mackjess

With Phez having her appt coming I am feeling very good about her BFP popping up very soon!

Congrats again MLM. It's so funny how excited we all are for each other. I almost blurted out to DH that MLM got her BFP, but then I'd have to explain who that was and I'm sure it wouldn't seem as exciting. :haha: BUT I am thrilled for you. What lovely timing and how much fun it will be settling in your new place while getting ready for LO.

Jane, Congrats on 12 weeks!

Bobster, how are you feeling?

AFM -I'm good. Exhausting but fun weekend. Had my shower, and then had enough credits, cash, gift cards, etc, that I finished buying everything I needed without spending any of our money. Feeling very blessed that my little man is so loved already. I just want to buy some cubes for his room, and about 4 more newborn and 0-3 month outfits and we are good to go. 

I have a scan Friday morning, and then after this appt I go from every 4 weeks to seeing the OB every 2 weeks. And it's silly, I feel the baby move all the time and listen to his HB about once a week, but I'm nervous about the scan. This would be an in and out 15 minute appt, but I am getting the scan since he's a big boy and they want to keep an eye on his growth. The way I'm carrying with my placenta up high, she can't really get good measurements from outside. If it was just a normal appt, I wouldn't be nervous at all but scans always get me on edge. I'm excited to see him, I just hope I can sleep OK the next few nights.


----------



## GI_Jane

I think it's natural to be worried about the scan, even later on- it's our only real way of knowing what's going on in there. Will they decide to deliver him early from this scan if he's too big? I remember you saying it could be a possibility before- that is worrying in itself. Sounds like you should buy 3-6 month size grows for Finn if he's big- the 0-3 might not last him too long? Mind you I guess no baby clothes last that long at the rate they grow. Have you been to any birth preparation classes?

I am excited about being 12 weeks, so much emphasis is placed on this time point in the NHS because getting this far indicates a good outcome but I still don't want to get carried away and I just want my scan now and to get the downs test out the way.

Did you test with FMU Mlm? I spent so much money on tests in the early stages. I did like the digital clearblue ones with the indicator, although I know for some women they can be worrisome. DH was more convinced when he saw it written out then my squinter of a line.

How are your cramps bobster? see on eastenders that fake pregnancy girl Kirsty has a scan next week!!

I tracked down my notes! I get them at my 12 scan- they like to keep them initially to make the referrals etc.

Otherwise, am doing ok- little bit nausea and slight stretch ligament pain (oh my god it hurt when I sneezed!).


----------



## mackjess

Yeah, he may only be in the 0-3 for a week! lol, I'm only buying a couple of each as they are not expensive.

I'm sure I'll go to term, which is 37 weeks unless I have some kind of complication. After I hit 37 they may decide if they want me to go before the 40 week due date. 

We did birthing classes the last 2 Saturdays. DH was traumatized. :haha:


----------



## bobster

Hahaha mack I bet he was. I think my OH will be the same. I made him watch one born every minute (a UK based series filming in maternity wards) and he nearly passed out at just that! I think I will be comforting him during the birth rather than the other way round. Glad your shower went well. Try not to worry too much about the scan, its a great opportunity to see Finn again and it sounds like he's just fine in there if he's on the bigger side. Mummy's doing a good job keeping him big and strong.

Jane I know its a relief when you hit 12 weeks. Do you have surreal moments sometimes when you forget your pregnant? It hits me every now and then but it still hasn't properly sunk in yet I don't think. My cramps have gone today so fingers crossed the antibiotics are working and thats all it was. How's your symptoms? Did you get the GP? Stretchy pains are so normal (I hope anyway), I get them every day now. Have you got a bump now? Send a pic if you do!

Mlm have you tested again? Its perfect timing for you- new house, new baby! 

How's MrsPhez? Hope you are still around, its your turn next lady!


----------



## mlm115

Today's test was darker, so that was good to see. I made my first doctors appointment- the earliest they would see me is June 18. That seems so far away! I really hope this one sticks. 

Mack, that is great about your shower. Sounds like you have some very generous family and friends. Hope you scan goes well and that there is nothing to be nervous about!

Congrats on 12 weeks Jane! That is amazing. Yay! Almost time for your next scan!

Glad your meds seem to be working Bobster. Is your belly growing with that mango in there? 

How is Phez doing? Feeling ok?


----------



## mackjess

Wonderful news MLM. I'm sorry they won't see you sooner, but that sounds like you'll be around 6-8 weeks by then? I guess that is when I had my first appointment too.


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Today's test was darker, so that was good to see. I made my first doctors appointment- the earliest they would see me is June 18. That seems so far away! I really hope this one sticks.
> 
> Mack, that is great about your shower. Sounds like you have some very generous family and friends. Hope you scan goes well and that there is nothing to be nervous about!
> 
> Congrats on 12 weeks Jane! That is amazing. Yay! Almost time for your next scan!
> 
> Glad your meds seem to be working Bobster. Is your belly growing with that mango in there?
> 
> How is Phez doing? Feeling ok?

Wow, just seen congratulations are in order. Brilliant news! Just little old me left, you are all inspiring. CD1 and ready to try. Stopped thinking about ttc and all the vitex,b6 etc and my lp was 12 days! Was checking temps sporadically..so just folic acid and pre natals for me now...


----------



## mlm115

That's a great lp Phez! Looks like being more relaxed is helping, good for you.


----------



## bobster

Yay phez. Maybe by not having loads of pressure with temping etc that will help. Have you mentioned your lp to your Dr? What was it before the cyst? 12 is great though so fingers crossed this will be your month. I know it won't be long for you!


----------



## bobster

Mlm there's no reason for your Lo not to stick. Just remember having 2 mc's in a row is very unlikely and the shade of your test is really promising. My tests were much darker this time too as I didn't even have a hint of anything until 11dpo with mc and then it was a squinter. Try to stay calm and set little milestones. Can you pay for an early ultrasound to give you some earlier reassurance?


----------



## GI_Jane

Ugh, I hate waiting for appointments, June 18th seems like ages away Mlm. I think seeing a progression on the tests will give you some reassurance. Like bobster, my bfp I lost, I never got any progression. 

Hey mrs phez, great news on your LP. Will you SMEP or keep it relaxed? I've got a drawer full of vitex, herbs, aspirin, pre seed- all things I had tried over the last couple years but this time all I was taking was folic acid/pre natals- must have a clear out!

Good luck for your scan today mackjess :flower:


----------



## bobster

Yes good luck Mackjess, keep us posted as to how it goes and try not to be too nervous. Enjoy seeing Finn.

Talking of nerves though, I'm starting to get really anxious about my scan next wednesday. I just have this massive fear of them telling me somethings wrong with the baby. I was feeling exited before but now its just nerves..

How are you feeling about yours on Tuesday Jane? Have you told people about baby yet at work and things?


----------



## MrsPhez

Thanks all! My LP was 9-10 days before, it may go back next month, but it's reassuring. Pedrhaps being older meant my cycles took longer to normailise after the mc in October? Gosh listen to me, I'm starting again....
I can't believe you're so far along Bobster and Jane, unreal. Bet it's gone slowly for you though!!
My cyst is still there, waiting for the letter to say when the lap will be....NHS takes soooooo long.
I'm gonna duck out again for a bit. Sorry I'm not being v supportive on here but it really is helping me. Stay strong mlm, keeping everything crossed for you. I'll be back!!!
Take care my lovelies x


----------



## bobster

Take care Phez x


----------



## mackjess

thanks ladies. I actually slept pretty well last night and popped right up this morning excited to go see little man. I'm also excited my appointments will be every two weeks after this. can't believe I'm so close!


----------



## bobster

I can't believe it either! Its amazing and very exciting! I bet the scan is so detailed now.

Glad you slept well and are excited, let us know how you get on.


----------



## mlm115

I'm glad you popped in again Phez! Take care... We will all be thinking of you. 

Yay Mack! Glad you were excited. How is Finn today?


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> Mlm there's no reason for your Lo not to stick. Just remember having 2 mc's in a row is very unlikely and the shade of your test is really promising. My tests were much darker this time too as I didn't even have a hint of anything until 11dpo with mc and then it was a squinter. Try to stay calm and set little milestones. Can you pay for an early ultrasound to give you some earlier reassurance?

Thank you for this Bobster. I woke up this morning still not really feeling pregnant and it's made me a little nervous. My lines are nice and dark- I just don't feel the pulling/cramping in my uterus the way I did last time. I'm trying to remind myself that it is sooo early (4 weeks tomorrow only!) and also that maybe the pain I felt last time should have been indication that something was wrong and it's a good thing this time feels different. 

The good news is I found a new doctor closer to my new house, and they see patients around 6 weeks, so I have a new appointment on June 12. Woo!


----------



## mackjess

Hi ladies. Scan went well, Finn is measuring 2-3 weeks ahead still but the good news is that it leveled off. At 23 weeks he was spot on average, then at 27 weeks he was 3 weeks ahead! She wanted to make sure it wasn't continuing at that rate so it's a good thing I stayed at 3 weeks. My appts are every 2 weeks now, and growth scans every other appt. I told her as long as he stayed steady and didn't have another growth spurt I didn't want to go early. So she went ahead and scheduled an induction, or possible csection depending on size, for July 31st. Of course I'm hoping he decides to show up before then, my due date is July 23rd. It's nice to have an end date though, and that he'll only go to 41 weeks if he is stubborn.

So far he's still breech, and he was facing inside with his head tucked down and legs tucked in. No pictures today! They could barely get a leg measured, and pretty sure they couldn't get his arms at all to measure. They even jiggled my belly, but dude was SLEEPIN! He was kicking like crazy the hour before my appointment so he must have tired himself out. HR and all the organs were good, so the good news is they could see all that stuff really well since his back was facing the outside of my belly.


----------



## mlm115

WOW I can't believe Finn is making his appearance so soon already. Crazy. Glad that everything looks good and you have a date now! 

Right now I feel exhausted and like throwing up. Yay!! Haha.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey mlm, pleased you can get in to your new doctor a week earlier- will they do a scan do you think? yey for the nausea and tiredness :thumbup:

Great news about Finn mackjess, I hope he turns as the time gets closer. If he stays breech does that automatically mean you'll have a C-section?

Bobster, i'm not too nervous about the scan on tuesday- of course it's in the back of my mind about not finidng a heartbeat, large NT measurement etc but I do think I'm getting a little bump and there has been some stretching going on so feeling hopeful that everything is ok. I can understand your nerves for the 20 week scan though given the very nature of the scan and the level of detail. I will be thinking of you.

Yesterday I went shopping and got a few looser tops- not maternity ones as such (bump not that big yet) but just ones that are a little looser around the belly. It still hasn't sunk in yet but there are a few moments when I think bloody hell!

Best wishes Mrs phez, we will still be here for when you feel like popping back in.


----------



## bobster

Yes it is worrying but the stretching and bump are a good signs. 

What will be will be so I guess we just have to try not to get too stressed out about it. 

Glad scan went well Mack. 

Glad you feel sick mlm, all great signs. Enjoy the weekend ladies


----------



## GI_Jane

Just worried myself silly after reading a post in the first trimester board from a lady who got a NT measurement over 5 mm, bloods came back also abnormal and was told baby has a 1 in 2 chance of having downs (she is only 27).

So I was OK about my NT scan on Tuesday but now I'm not!


----------



## mlm115

I hate reading stories like that. I'm sure the chances of that happening are small... Hope you're not worrying too much. I'm excited for you and Bobster both to have good scans in a couple of days! I'll think positive thoughts for you!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks Mlm, yes you are right, chances are small. Got to keep it in perspective.

How is your nausea? Are your boobs more tender?

Loving the new doggy pic.


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. Oh Jane I worried myself sick too. I was looking at the yolk sac thinking it looked far too big and reading that that was linked to abnormalities. As mlm says the chances are so slim. Even if there was a problem the stressing isn't going to stop it so try not to worry. 

SHE SAYS!... I am silently crapping myself about wednesday. I think its because I've allowed myself to relax a bit after 12 week scan and get a bit excited. I feel I may have jinxed something. I hope not. What time is your scan tomorrow? 

Mlm great news about your earlier appointment. Are you still testing or have you ran out now? I love that you've changed your status and picture! Fresh start for you now at a perfect time in your new house. Is hubby excited or is he being cautious? Don't worry about not having stretching, i think that usually comes later on. How is your nausea? Mine only started at 7 weeks so poor you. Hopefully yours will go a bit earlier to compensate!


----------



## GI_Jane

I've let my guard down a bit as time has gone on and worried too that I've jinxed it but it's really up to mother nature and us looking at baby clothes or thinking about names won't change the outcome. I'm wishing us both well.

Mine is at 10.40am tomorrow, you?


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, you are almost half way through your pregnancy. It's gone so quick from my view!


----------



## mlm115

I'm a crazy lady and have taken 5 tests - yesterday's was darker than the control line, yay. The nausea comes in little spurts - last time I didn't get any til 6 weeks so I don't know if that's good or not. My breasts are a bit sore, not much- however my nipples are killing me! Ouch. My uterus just doesn't feel different which of course is bothering me. 

Just wishing I could fast forward a few months. DH is excited, but I won't let him get too chatty about it yet. He's the type that doesn't think something bad will happen. 

You are totally right Jane that there's nothing we can do/think to "jinx" this, so I too will try to relax.


----------



## bobster

Don't worry mlm my uterous didn't feel different until much later I'm sure. I think everyone's experiences with symptoms have been very different on here and apparently every pregnancy for the same woman can be very different. 

I would really advise an early scan if you cab atound 7 weeks as it can give you so much reassurance. Ours cost about 100 pounds so not cheap but can save your brain from going into over drive whilst waiting for thr 12 week scan. 

Jane good luck today. Enjoy it and post pictures!


----------



## bobster

Omg I can't believe I'm 20 weeks tomorrow! Not religious but praying for a good scan tomorrow and a healthy second half. I think we'll all be scared to get too comfortable after our experiences but look at mackjess, let's hope all of our pregnancies follow hers in the same way. 

So happy when it hits me still that I'm pregnant! Bonkers!


----------



## bobster

Jane et us know how it goes! A peach now woop!


----------



## mlm115

Good luck Jane and Bobster! Keep us updated with those scan results!


----------



## mackjess

Ohhhh I'm so anxiously awaiting scan results. I think I get as excited about your BFPs and scans as I do my own!!


----------



## bobster

Hahaha me too Mackjess!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies, 
Scan went well- took a few attempts of scanning him (and four hours later) to get him in to the correct position to get the NT measurement but everything is looking great.
From his crown- rump length, they have brought my estimated due date forward by 5 days! so puts me at 13 weeks and 5 days today so now due 28th November. His NT measurement is 1.5 mm which is in the normal range but got to wait for the blood results and letter with my screening result in 2 weeks. 2 more days and I'm in the 2nd trimester! I'm still in disbelief that I am pregnant!

Not the clearest pic but the best they could get:


----------



## GI_Jane

Good luck for tomorrow bobster, will be thinking of you, I am sure everything is going to be great and healthy. Happy 20 weeks for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## bobster

Thanks Jane! Wow so you've jumped ahead a bit! That's fantastic news. Your picture is amazing! I'm guessing that you're having a girl though based on skull shape. 

So exciting!!! I will keep you posted tomorrow. Its at 11:45.


----------



## bobster

Hows your symptoms today mlm? Anymore nausea?


----------



## bobster

Baby wasn't co-coperating so didn't get great pictures but all went well :) :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1036.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mackjess

aweee, ladies your pics are so cute! It's nice when they start looking like babies, although I still totally love my little blip picture.


----------



## mlm115

Yessss!!! So glad to see you both had great scans. Cute pics!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, congrats, a healthy mini bobster. Are you more convinced what sex it is without knowing for sure?


----------



## bobster

Yes still think boy. She asked at the end but we said we didn't want to know. I think it has a boyish shaped head :)


----------



## mlm115

I think he looks boyish too Bobster :thumbup:


----------



## mlm115

Ughhh I just read about molar pregnancies and worried myself. I wish I was as far along as any of you!


----------



## bobster

Mlm I did the same thing. Try not to read stuff if you can. There's no reason at all that yours is a molar pregnancy. The chances would be minute. Just think you can't change what's going to happen so there's no point getting yourself stressed out. The chances are stacked in your favour that this little bean is going to be just fine. 

I remember worrying about all the worst possibilities too, i still do, but if its going to happen it will happen if we worry or not so try to enjoy it. When is your Dr appointment again?


----------



## mlm115

Thanks. Sometimes I just need to hear that from you guys. My appointment is in 13 days!


----------



## bobster

Its natural for us all to worry a bit more than the average woman. I bet this 13 days will feel like longer than a 2ww! Are u going to arrange your scan from there or have one on the day? Do u have 12 week and then 20 week scans in USA like over here?


----------



## bobster

What the hell is a cantaloupe? Am I being blonde?


----------



## mlm115

You know, I'm not sure if they do a scan at that initial appointment. I just assumed they would, but maybe not. It's with a new doctor, so I have no idea what their protocol is. I do know I'm supposed to get more frequent scans starting around 16 weeks because I had a leep procedure last year which can compromise the cervix so they need to check everything is ok there.

Edit: darn it! I just called, and they don't do an ultrasound then! They don't order it til 8 weeks.


----------



## mlm115

bobster said:


> What the hell is a cantaloupe? Am I being blonde?

You don't have cantaloupe there?? It's an orangey colored melon. Delish!


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Totally agree with what you've said bobster. But its so hard not to worry- blighted ovums, molar pregnancy, missed mc's, chemicals etc, it's so good damn worrying. And as has been said before we know this website has a higher proportion of these stories than you would know ordinarily. Interestingly, a friend of mine that is 20 weeks pregnant who never had a loss was just as worried as we were about things going wrong early on. I assumed we had it worse because of the previous loss so I felt a bit better knowing 'normal' people worry too.

Think we have cantaloupe sold over here bobster- it's a bit smaller than a honey dew melon I think- looks like dried veins covering the brown/greenish skin- check it out next time you going food shopping.

I'm 14 weeks today-2nd trimester here I come! Still not told anyone outside of close family, will wait till 16 week appointment and should have down result by then. 

Phew, almost Friday again :thumbup:


----------



## GI_Jane

Rubbish no scan until 8 weeks Mlm, but just think when you do, you will see quite a developed little bean at that point so is worth the wait even if the waiting itself is nerve wracking.

Just think bobster, no more scans for you on the NHS all being well- next time you see your bub, he will be in your arms. Have you felt more movement?


----------



## mlm115

Congrats Jane! I forgot your date was moved up- you must change your ticker since your LO is bigger than a peach now : )


----------



## bobster

Yes Jane change your ticker! How exciting that you're further ahead!

MLM- That is rubbish but as Jane says it will be even more amazing to see bean when its 8 weeks. You are very nearly 5 weeks already. If you're really badly nervous though could you go somewhere earlier for a private early scan? I think 6-7 weeks is usually the earliest they scan in this country. Oh I do know how awful it is waiting for that first scan, I hope it goes quickly for you.

I am slightly sad that I won't get another nhs scan. I do work in a department that has an ultrasound scanning machine and have been wondering if I could sneak another scan before my due date at work if I ask a dr. I don't know if that might put them in an awkward position though if they're not happy to..

Been on a long day today, finished at 8 and a cleaner (they come in at 8 and work late) said "congratulations" today! OMG so that means my bump now looks like a baby bump as we don't work with them and so no one could have told her I was pregnant. I worry that my bump is too big and I'm actually just eating too much sometimes. A woman at work who has just had her son in April didn't start showing until about 25+ weeks but she is super fit (an ex dancer) so perhaps thats helped. Can't help feeling uneasy about my weight gain though.

I'm also worrying about incompetent cervix for some reason. Never had any treatment on my cervix or anything but you hear so many stories involving incompetent cervix's. I asked the sonographer if they measured it and she said no :( 

How are you Mack? Are you enjoying shopping and having your baby things around? Are you getting uncomfortable yet?


----------



## bobster

P.s. When I next do my food shopping I will have to buy a cantaloupe and try it, I've obviously never lived lol!


----------



## mackjess

Oh my Bobster, YES I am uncomfortable. :haha: Just talked to my boss and I'm going to start working from home 3 days a week starting next week. So that will be nice. I still have to work, but at least I can be in my PJs and recliner with my laptop so my feet don't swell and it takes the pressure off my hips. I swear it's the only place in the house I'm comfy. Which irritates DH because it's *his* recliner. :) I don't know what happened, but last Tuesday I woke up feeling like I'd been run over by a train, and it's not gotten better. It's not unbearable mind you, but I'm taking care to slow down and listen to my body. Still getting my walking in as much as I can, I feel better after I warm up a little bit, which takes less than it used to. Waiting for the stormy weather to clear up so I can go swimming again. Went to an indoor place here and forgot how bad the chlorine smell is. I was outta there in 15 minutes because to me, it smelled WAY too strong.

Jane, I agree. Move that ticker up!!

MLM, hope you've relaxed some after your googling. And sorry you have to wait on your scan. There was some confusion when I scheduled my first appt around 6 weeks with them saying I was getting a scan, then come to find out my OB doesn't do them til 8 weeks. I was crushed, but now that I'm glad that happened. If the scan had been earlier, I may have just saw a sac and no baby that soon and worried even more. Since I had the scan later, I was able to see the fetal pole and the start of the baby so it was so much more reassuring. I don't think an early scan would have calmed me down a bit.


----------



## bobster

Wow Mackjess, it does sound uncomfotable. Sounds like you have a good boss though and at least working from home you can stick in the recliner with your feet up and no one will know hehe. Only 54 days left! Wow seems to have flown by. 

Mlm- Mackjess has a really good point by saying that a scan at 6 weeks might not show much which could worry you even more. I think it will be worth waiting the extra 2 weeks. It does seem unfair though as we've had so many awful 2ww's to deal with in the past. I think my bean was 10mm at 7 weeks so at 6 would have been barely visible. I'm sure your dr will give you good advice though when you go for your appointment.


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey bobster, your first compliment from a stranger. Still no proper bump here. I'm worrying about weight gain too (especially as I was trying to lose weight before I got my bfp), oh well it will be worth it. I ordered the Davina McCall prenatal and postnatal exercise DVD so will give that a go at home in the evenings. When do you think your bump really became noticeable?

That's great you can work from home for a few days a week mackjess- haha giving up his chair is the least DH can do after carrying his child for the last 7/8 months! It's so exciting you get to meet Finn soon.

Yes, must update my ticker with the new date when I get the laptop out. I know it's silly but I feel like a fraud with the extra 5 days they have moved me forward- when I had a scan at 9+4 he was measuring spot on, I think when I get to the 20 week scan they will move me back by 5 days. I guess 5 days in the grand scheme of things is not a big deal- I just hope he doesn't have an enlarged heart or anything like that- oh the worry!


----------



## bobster

I would say a bloated looking bump at around 15 weeks and a more rounded baby bump started at 19 weeks. 

They put me 1 day behind at the 20 week scan. She said if its within a week either side its normal. It may change at 20 week scan but don't they keep the same due date from 12 week one otherwise it would keep changing? I think you're having a girlie Jane. U had a dream a few months back that u had a girl didn't u? And it looks girlie to me. Do u have a strong boy feeling?


----------



## GI_Jane

OMG yes I forgot about that dream, it was a couple of months before I got this BFP I think. I was convinced this is a boy but since you said the other day you thought it was a girl I've started to be a bit more open minded, so the strong boy feelings have reduced slightly. 6 weeks until I can find out- eeeek! 

I think you are right about keeping the date from the 12 week scan through-out, better change this ticker then!

Did you finish your antibiotics course? (did you get brown wee? I did!)
The cramps gone now? 

Have you bought any baby stuff now you've had your 20 week scan?


----------



## GI_Jane

I'm now a lemon! Did you find a cantaloupe bobster?

Have a good weekend ladies :flower:


----------



## bobster

Lol! Love your excitement Jane about finding out! 

Had another 'congraruations' from a homeless man yesterday as I gave him a pound so must be taking shape now!

Have bought a couple of things from a chariry shop, some cute nearly new little sleep suits and a 3-6 nonth snow suit for January. All of which in blue so I will be having a trendy boy or a tom girl lol! 

Yes my wee did go dark but they said it was normal for that to happen thank god otherwise I would have panicked. Is it feeling better for you now? Mine is but it was weird as it came back as normal the urine we sent off to culture. No bacterial growth at all so I don't know what those awful af cramps were about. Must have been stretching. 

Haven't tried a cantaloupe yet. Will buy one this weekend though just for fun. Yay on your lemon! 

Whens mlm hit a raspberry? Your pregnancy is going so quickly to me Jane, doesn't seem long since you were a raspberry and an olive lol!


----------



## mlm115

5 weeks for me today! It's not much, but I'm marking the little milestones right now : )


----------



## bobster

MLM that's a great milestone. It won't feel like it for you but I bet it will fly by for all of us! 

How are you feeling? I forgot about the apple seed- how cute!


----------



## mlm115

I'm ok thanks- just nervous. Not having crazy symptoms which I don't like. I just want to fast forward to at least 8 weeks (or even better, to 2nd tri!)


----------



## GI_Jane

I've only had very mild symptoms so far Mlm so try not to worry (easier said than done I know). 

Bobster, your bump is official now you've had your second comment from a stranger!


----------



## bobster

MLM I didn't have many symptoms either in the early days. Try not to worry. 
Hopefully they will put your mind at ease when you see the dr.


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies. Feeling "more pregnant" today. Just tired and drained of energy, then I started crying and I still have no idea why haha. DH was very confused by that one!


----------



## bobster

Haha yes i've done that a few times too. Weird isn't it. Feels like when you're on af and you bawl for no apparent reason. Poor men having to put up with our hormones!


----------



## GI_Jane

A friend just announced his girlfriend is 12 weeks pregnant. I am happy for them (bit shocked too as their circumstances are not great) but anyway, I feel a bit annoyed that he has trumped my good news as I still haven't announced to that set of friends about my pregnancy. Hmmm if I announce now it looks like I'm copying them. 

DH said we should wait to announce until 20 week scan but I'm really feeling like I just want to tell people now. Our motives for waiting we're to get the downs result and hear the heartbeat again at 16 week appointment but since that's next week I don't know what's the sense in keeping it secret even later than that.

There is a huge part of me that is worried the minute I tell the world my good news it will all start going wrong. But equally I want to enjoy being pregnant and talk openly about this pregnancy.

Not sure what to do :shrug: thoughts ladies?


----------



## bobster

I think you should go with your gut and share your news now. There's a good reason for waiting until 12 week scan but you're well past that now so I think its time like you say to start enjoying it. 

Believe me I know what you mean about feeling you may jinx things though. Its a horrible feeling. I think for me I would have had that feeling whether I told at 12 or 20 weeks though as I was so worried about it going wrong. It's just because we love our babies so much already.


----------



## bobster

I think you should go with your gut and share your news now. There's a good reason for waiting until 12 week scan but you're well past that now so I think its time like you say to start enjoying it. 

Believe me I know what you mean about feeling you may jinx things though. Its a horrible feeling. I think for me I would have had that feeling whether I told at 12 or 20 weeks though as I was so worried about it going wrong. It's just because we love our babies so much already.


----------



## mackjess

I shared my news very early on. I don't think I put it on FB until 14 weeks or so, after the NT scan. But my close coworkers, friends and family knew at about 8 weeks. Crazy I know. But, I had shared a lot with the first pregnancy, so I think that made it easier to share because they knew about my m/c and understood that I was cautiously celebrating.

Mind you, I've never posted a bump photo or us on FB, even though a few friends have asked, because I'm superstitious! I'll send them a photo if they want to see it, but I never plan on posting the bump or us photos!


----------



## GI_Jane

Thanks ladies. Our close families knew straight away, like you mackjess, they knew about the previous mc and we would want their support if it happened again.

I think I need to start enjoying it so will start dropping it in conversation after my 16 week appointment next week. I'm not on Facebook so that makes that decision easy! 

How are you doing mackjess, have you got another scan coming up again soon? Enjoying DH's chair?


----------



## mlm115

Jane, I wouldn't worry about "copying" your friends. I'm sure they'll be just as excited for you... Plus you're further along and will probably have your baby first, so ha!

I wish I could tell at least my parents now, but my mom is such a gossip I can't trust it to stay a secret until a "safer" time.


----------



## bobster

Had some different sensations today. Not painful but very low pressure. Have to keep reminding myself if no bleeding or severe pain probably normal. Will I ever relax?!
How are you all. Weather is glorious in UK, hope its nice for Mack and mlm too.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's a shame you can't share the news with your mum yet Mlm. How are you doing, still feeling more pregnant?

It's so hard not to worry bobster isn't it! I think we need to remember that pregnancy is a new journey for all of us so there will be new and different sensations as time progresses and baby gets bigger- you are right though, no bleeding or severe pain is good news :thumbup:

I'm doing ok thanks, booked our antenatal and early baby days course-20 hours of tuition starting in September- crazy booking so early but the organisation that run them are very popular where I live (loads of yummy mummy's). 

Otherwise I am feeling impatient to get to my 20 week scan now! Have that appointment with the consultant on Thursday to check my mental well being! (which is doing really well-apart from the odd day but we all get that!).


----------



## mlm115

Just wondering if you experienced cramping in your early pregnancy. I've been getting some aches that feel kinda like period cramps. They're more achy, not sharp pains, and they are periodic not consistent. Is this normal in your experience?


----------



## GI_Jane

I had periodic cramps that I described as moderate in my diary but they felt slightly different to AF cramps in that they felt more like a stretching and pulling sensation and definitely achy so what you describe sounds normal to me:flower:


----------



## mackjess

I had some pretty bad cramps and even a little spotting from old blood at 5/6 weeks. I think your uterus stars expanding right away.

hi Jane. I have an appt this Friday, and another scan Jun 21st. I'm still good and being a chair hog. I need to do laundry, but it's downstairs, and I really want donuts. trying to convince myself to go do the laundry so I can go get a chocolate donut for my reward. lol


----------



## bobster

Mine felt very much like mild period pain. Had them on and off since ovulation and occassionally even now. I wouldn't worry unless it gets severe. This is what I've tried to tell myself all the way so far but I still do worry! 

Are you ladies hoping for a boy or a girl or not bothered? I've got such a strong feeling I'm having a boy that it worries me that if a girl pops out i'll feel at a loose end. Almost wishing we'd found out the sex now just to confirm things. Of course as long as its healthy i'll be happy and I don't really mind. What are your thoughts?


----------



## mlm115

I can't believe you haven't found out Bobster, I would be dying to know! It will be an awesome surprise though. I'm sure you will be thrilled with either gender when the day comes. I will definitely find out when (not if!) I get to that point.


----------



## GI_Jane

Like the positive thinking Mlm :thumbup:

Mackjess, leave the laundry and have the donut anyway :winkwink:

Initially I didn't mind boy or girl but I had strong boy feelings too so really wanted a boy but the more scan pics I see and compare mine the more I think it's actually a girl so feeling a little disappointed as sometimes it seems there are so many girls born- don't get me wrong this baby is wanted and loved whatever it is.

Would you consider getting a private gender scan done bobster?


----------



## mackjess

Well I talked DH into going and getting me an icee and a donut. :haha: I don't have sweets cravings often, but boy watch out when I do!! And I just did 2 loads of laundry since I was running out of clothes.

MLM - I was like you and wanted to know asap what the baby was. I would have been very happy to have either, but I knew DH wanted a boy. I figured the more time he had to get used to the idea if it was a girl the better.

Bobster - I know, the worry NEVER goes away. I started getting the pelvic strain a little this last week and started wearing a support belt. I think the bugger hasn't turned yet and is kicking me in the pelvis!

Glad to hear some are having nice weather. I've only been swimming ONCE because of the rain, thunderstorms, cool temps. We have a baby basics class tonight, and hospital tour tomorrow. I may go back to the indoor place on my lunch hour Friday to get some swimming in since I'll be at home. Maybe if it's less busy the chlorine won't be so strong. I don't think it will be warm enough until maybe Monday to go to another outdoor pool.

AFM - another (well probably the same lingering one) sinus infection. Feeling a bit better since I started taking antibiotics on Monday. I think I'll have sinus problems til the baby gets here, since I'm really bad in the spring time. I don't think it's going to go away until I can take Advil, sudafed and prednisone again. My mission is to get EVERYthing done as far as nursery, packing, thank you cards the next 2 weeks while I feel energy, then after this round of antibiotics is over I can just be a lazy sad sack til the baby gets here! I can survive 4 weeks of feeling crappy if it means not being on another round of drugs. I had to do it this time since I barely had the energy to get off the couch. DH has been GREAT about housework and groceries, but there are a few things left that I need to do. ya know?


----------



## bobster

Aww Mack its been such a pain for you with all these sinus infections. I'm glad hubby is helping you with chores though although they never do things quite like we would do they? If I ask my man to do something like clean the bathroom he'll litterally blitz it and tidy things away and he thinks that's cleaning lol. 

Not long now and you'll have little Fin in your arms. Its exciting that you're having a tour of the labour ward. Have you got your birth plan in place? I can't wait to feel that uncomfortable kicking although it does sound painful I bet its satisfying too. I saw my belly move yesterday- it was like a twitching on the left side so he must be getting stronger. It was so exciting although I was on my own so had no one to share it with and when I tried to film he stopped! 

MLM how are your crampy pains? Hope they're not too bad. I remember having them and worrying in the early days too. Only 2 days until your 6 week milestone and your beans heartbeat may be visible on ultrasound! 

Jane I think yours looks girly too. Oh how exciting! I don't think OH will go for a private gender scan, plus its expense that we can't really afford. We have a scanning machine at my work and i'm soooo tempted to get a dr to scan me (I work at the family planning/sexual health clinic and they scan for ladies who want terminations) but not sure if its fair on him to do it on my own really... Grrr so tempting though but don't think I could.

My bump feels weird. I can hardly feel my ribs anymore as my bump starts from under my bust. Also my belly button used to be so deep and now its flattening out so wondering if it might even pop out eventually (eugh). Also my boobs have grown 2 whole cup sizes and my nipples are getting bigger and darker (sorry tmi). Feeling pretty hideous at the moment and he keeps wanting to bd but I feel so self conscious, anyone else feeling this way? It will all be worth it though I know :wacko:


----------



## mackjess

Oh bobster, I haven't been in the mood to BD at all. Well I am, until I remember I'm not skinny anymore! I'm so self conscious now that I'll change for bed in the bathroom. I know DH doesn't mind, but man it bothers me. So far my boobs and belly have gotten huge, and I seem to have a little extra stuff going on my upper back too, like I have wings. I think I had to gain weight there so I wouldn't fall forward!

So far my birth plan is to make it as far as I can and get an epidural if it gets to be too much. I don't want the epi too soon as I've heard that can slow labor down, and I don't want it to go too slow and them talk about doing a c-section instead. I am terrible about handling pain meds, so no IV drugs for me. I get angry and try to leave, which apparently is hilarious when i hear about it since I usually have no recollections. My DH about died bc last time I had surgery and had a meltdown before, the nurse told him usually it was just elderly patients that react that way. He was pretty tickled about that. :haha:

I think I will have more of an idea after the tour. I know that they have birthing balls, heating pad, tubs for warm baths, and encourage walking around. I want to do that as much as possible in early labor so gravity helps get him going. I'm a total wuss with pain and would LOVE to go drug free. Hoping I can make it to halfway dilated
before I cave, and who knows, I might surprise myself.

And yea, my sinuses suck. They always have and I've had multiple sinus surgeries and allergy treatments. My allergist told me to move to a dryer climate. Heh. I'm really allergic to the molds and wet weather, so I'm sure the constant downpours are not helping me out any.

Do you have a birth plan or going to any classes? I'm kinda excited about the Baby Basics tonight.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess, how was the baby basic class last night? 
Sorry to hear you've got another sinus infection- Finn will be quite immune to them by the time he is born :winkwink:

The birthing centre I hope to use doesn't use epidural so like you I'm hoping to go as natural as possible but I don't know how long I could hold out but maybe other methods of pain relief will be sufficient.

Can't believe how close the birth is now, I hope once Finn is born you will pop in and tell us how you guys are doing and attach a couple pics :flower:

Bobster, sounds like you are well on your way with the bump development. Looking forward to looking pregnant (rather than bloated) but not the uncomfortable part! My mum was a nurse in GU medicine (as they called those clinics back then) and she told me how she would send her sample off for preg testing with the patients batches, back in the day when they didn't have the home tests. Not sure I could work knowing a scan machine was so close and not use it! Could one of your nurse colleagues help or a doctor thing only. But if you did it alone and saw something you weren't sure about it could worry you.

Belly button popping out- yuck :haha:

Got my consultant appointment at 3pm today :shrug: not sure what to expect really.


----------



## GI_Jane

Banana's and Oranges now! Little fruit bowl going on :hugs:


----------



## GI_Jane

We got a low risk result for downs :thumbup:


----------



## mackjess

Yay Jane!!! Now you can share your news. So brave of you to go where they don't do epidurals. Since I react so badly (or hilariously according to DH) to other meds it's really my only option if it gets to be too much. Considering hiring a doula to help me out with breathing, massaging, etc. If I start screaming like I'm dying it might freak the hubbs out. 

Bobster, whats your plan?

Also, baby classes are super fun and cute. I'm starting to get as nervous as I was first trimester though because of all this build up. It's so scary to have all these plans, dreams, visions. I just want him to BE here and then I'll figure out the rest. Starting to get more anxious and that is affecting my sleep. Hope the next 6 or so weeks go by fast.


----------



## bobster

Aww Mack you sound hilarious on pain meds but poor you! Best not to try and leave like an elderly confused person when you're in labour really lol! I've not really heard of a doula before. Sounds like an idea although I think I would probably get annoyed with someone I don't know being there while i'm in pain, would prefer to rant and rave at my other half so I don't feel guilty for it (they got us into it afterall).

I have definitely noticed those back wings already. So glad i'm not the only one. I seem to be getting bigger everywhere at the moment. I am the same about getting changed too... I try to go where he can't see. Maybe its more common to feel this way than I thought. 

I can imagine the nerves as you're nearing the end. He will be here before you know it but I'm the same- won't relax until babies here in my arms!

Jane congrats about your low risk for downs that's great news! How was the rest of the appointment? Did they use the doppler? I know we are such a fruit bowl now with apple seeds, oranges, bananas and melons! I work in GU medicine and CASH (family planning)- they are all linked now. That's so weird that pregnancy tests took so long to process- I would die waiting for those results to come back!! I took another pregnancy test the other day just to see the lines again- I just love seeing them (fruit loop or what!).

My plan so far, like you ladies is to try and avoid too much pain relief if I can. I want to avoid epidural too at all costs as I would prefer to feel everything. I think I'll try to stick with gas and air but if that fails I'll opt for pethidine (or whatever they give now). 

Shattered today- been on a long day (12 hours) and my feet are aching so much. Working full time is definitely harder than it used to be already.


----------



## bobster

How are you and your little apple seed mlm?


----------



## mackjess

She needs to be a raspberry soon so we can toss her in the fruit salad!

We don't use gas over here or I'd try that. I'd rather do pain meds if I had to than an epidural, but you are right. I don't want to risk trying to leave, or worse being sick. Some of them make me barf. Or sleep. If I take one Tylenol 30 (has a little codeine) I'm asleep for 13 hours. I can't imagine that would be help during labor. Since gravity helps, and there's walking and positions you CANT do if you have an epidural, I'm hoping I have it in me not to get one, or not at least til I'm dilated to around 5-8 cms. We'll see how that goes. 6 more weeks! I can't wait. As terrifying as labor seems, I don't care if it's the most painful 18 hours of my life, I get a baby at the end of it. I just can't wait.

I grew up in a small town and the whole family went to one doctor. I'd been seeing him since I was a little girl when we discovered even some cough syrups made me sleep for 2 days. When I was 15 my dad decided I was old enough to go into the room on my own with the doctor, and I guess since I was by myself he grabbed me by the shoulders and shook me SEVERAL times and told me never to do drugs or I WOULD DIE. He was a friendly, funny, santa looking doctor and it was almost funny cause he was so serious. But he wouldn't let me go til I said I understood and promised not to. A few more times that visit he was still like, seriously, you'll just die, you can't handle it. Not like I planned on doing them anyway.


----------



## bobster

Jane have you done that work out dvd yet? I am thinking of getting a joga one to try. Feel I should try to strengthen my muscles for when my bumps bigger as I have a dodgy back already. 

Did you say you got a davina video? I'm not sure what to get really.. may have a look this weekend.


----------



## mlm115

I love that all three of you have given so much thought to your birth plans. You seem to really know your stuff! I clueless about all of that right now. 

I was nervous for a little while this morning. It felt like my symptoms had left, but they seem to be returning now. I'm just so nervous of losing this bean. Bluh. I want my 8 week ultrasound to be here already!! That's when I found out about my mmc, so if I have good results for that, I'm sure I'll start feeling more relaxed.


----------



## GI_Jane

Consultant appointment went well thanks, she did a quick scan which i wasnt expecting, was an old machine so was grainy and no measurements done but was great to see his heart beating and him somersaulting around. Got to see her next at 28 weeks. Got my official 16 week appointment next week so will hear the heartbeat then hopefully. Will start telling people after that appointment.

Haven't done the Davina DVD yet- had a stinking cold and just didn't feel up to it- will try this weekend and let you know. Amazon did have some yoga options, would you sign up for classes?


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there MLM! You'll be joining the fruit party soon. I know how badly time drags on for those scans, but you have barely over 2 weeks. I hope it goes by somewhat fast. Any new goings on for the house to maybe distract yourself with? Also, I had no birth plan or even ideas about it until I took a birthing class a few weeks ago. That's what helped me decide. I know it's all stuff you can read, but seeing videos and having an instructor that had down labor and delivery for several years talking about experiences really helped me.

Jane, LOVELY to hear you got a quick scan and got to see your LO moving about. Very pleased for you, and hope you are feeling over your cold!


----------



## bobster

MLM its so natural to feel anxious until the point you pass your last loss. Just take it one day at a time. Symptoms do come and go frequently. I didn't feel pregnant at all until the nausea kicked in at 7 weeks. Like mack says its only another 2 weeks but I know they drag when we're waiting for milestones. I have a good feeling for you though. Are you still testing or have you stopped that now? If you are then be prepared for tests to get lighter after 6 weeks (mine did). Prob worth not testing after as I got all panicky when mine got lighter. 

Yay for an extra scan Jane I'm so jealous! Feel better soon and let me know how davina dvd goes.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, please try not to worry, the symptoms will come and go. I was convinced my bean had died at 8 weeks when symptoms disappeared for a week. 

So when at the appointment today, I was doing 'bump watch' in the waiting room- I have a little bump forming but it looks so low down- mackjess and bobster, did your bumps start lower and get higher?


----------



## mackjess

Speaking of birth plans, DH just asked if he had to cut the cord cause he's afraid he'll pass out. Poor guy. I told him we can have the doc do that!

Jane, my bump started high, but they always say my placenta is up nice and high and out of the way when they are doing my scans. I think it just depends on placement.

Hopefully my guy isn't so used to using it as a pillow that he doesn't flip around! Getting kicked in the pelvis is starting to get painful. I love that he's so busy but I get almost a worn out feeling in that area like your calf feels after a long run. Urgh!


----------



## bobster

I think so yes. It started getting higher around 16-18 weeks maybe? I remember saying to my brother about a month ago that my ribs felt different at that point. My bump looked like a food bloat before that, which started rounding a bit after 14 weeks. 

I feel like I've popped a bit in the last week or so. Are you taking pictures weekly? I find this helpful to compare as time goes on as otherwise you don't see a change. When I look at 12 weeks compared to 20 weeks its crazy- i'll attach the comparison pics.. (unfortunately at work in the toilet so apologies in advance!!).
 



Attached Files:







3 (12 weeks a).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









20 weeks 1.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bobster

And this is at 15 weeks Jane, again in the scanky work toilet! This is where I hideout and take my secret breaks at work haha!!
 



Attached Files:







15 weeks (2).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## GI_Jane

Oh wow bobster. Thanks so much for posting these. Comparing me at 15 weeks to your 15 week one I'm on the smaller side belly wise, I do feel like Ive gotten bigger in my thighs and hips but I think I'm a generally bigger build than you so guess will take longer for me to show :(

Maybe I will get to a certain stage and just pop too!

Loving the button undone on your trousers and your secret toilet hiding place.
I'm going to start taking weekly pics to document my bump too.


----------



## mlm115

Just have such a sinking feeling. Had spotting just now. Dark brown, but I'm terrified.


----------



## GI_Jane

I know how worrying it is. It won't help you feel better but brown is better than bright red and you didnt mention strong cramps?

Hopefully it's leftover implantation bleeding and / or that bean burrowing in deeper. 

Will you go to the doctor or wait it out?

Thinking of you.


----------



## mackjess

MLM, thinking of you sweetie. I did get cramps and brown blood around 5/6 weeks. Did you put in a call to the OB? I did and the nurse called back and was very reassuring and helpful. Since it was gone by the next day I didn't have to go in for a check or anything til my next appointment. Hang in there hun, and praying it's just some leftover IB.


----------



## mackjess

I'm still Breech as of my appt today! I have a growth scan on the 21st and will be 35 weeks then. The OB said they usually turn around 36 weeks, but even some turn after that. I really hope little bubs does. I'm going to start doing some stuff at home to hope that gravity helps out! 

Meeting with a possible home daycare provider today as I only have 3 months of leave. Anxious! My mother in law is going with me to provide her opinion as well.


----------



## mlm115

Thank you for your support. I did go to the doctor. Baby measured 6+2, hcg at 33365, and fetal heart activity detected : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey great news Mlm.:flower:


----------



## mackjess

Yay!! AND you're the size of a sweetpea now. Super cute.


----------



## bobster

Yay! So sorry mlm only just read this now. I'm glad everything turned out ok. 

I had pink spotting too early on. Seems its quite common really. So pleased for you! Must have been amazingto see that little flicker on the screen. Once u have a heartbeat I read that risks fall dramatically!


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess it sucks you can only have 3 months off. In the uk it's usually up to 12 months off (on reduced pay normally) but the last 3 months are unpaid. Did you like the person?

Hope Finn turns for you in the coming weeks.

DH told me as soon as I pop this one out he wants us to try for the second one straight away! Not so sure about it being that close.

How are you doing bobster?


----------



## mlm115

Wow, our maternity leave in the States is pretty terrible compared to everywhere else. I would love a year off, even if it is unpaid at the end!


----------



## mackjess

The meeting with the daycare lady went wonderful! She has 3 kids, 6, 4 and 2. The older kids are in school so she wants to watch one more baby for extra income since she doesn't want to go back to work until all 3 are in school. It will just be Finn and her daughter at home with her, not a bunch of kids. So excited!! My mother in law went with me to meet her, and we both agreed she was just wonderful. Her mom actually owns a daycare, and she used to work in the nursery thru summers in high school and college, and is CPR certified and all that. Her personality is so similar to mine, we ended up chatting for almost 2 hours and only left cause she and her husband had to get ready for date night at the movies. LOL, we may have been there all night.

MLM I agree. I feel lucky to have 3 months off! But I guess since we're used to that here it seemed totally normal to me until I see BnB ladies taking a year. That would be WONDERFUL. 

Jane, I want to start trying for #2 after about 6 months. I want my body to recover some and I know breastfeeding sucks the nutrients out of you as well. I'm hoping that by the time kid #2 gets here, I'll be able to be a stay at home mom. I'm getting a promotion that gives me an increase in a year, so I could probably quit working at the end of the year I have #2. We are really buckling down and paying some stuff off, and if we have 2 children childcare would cost so much it wouldn't make much of a difference for me to stay home.


----------



## bobster

Hi everyone. 

There's still loads of time for bub to turn mack. Fingers crossed he won't be breach. So glad you clicked with your daycare lady. Sounds like she's got plenty of experience after 3 kids and its good she'll only have 2 to look after. 

Jane I can't believe your hubby us already thinking of the second! Some people like to have them close togetger. We briefly chatted and thought 2 years was about right for us although i'll probably get broody before then. It's sad that next time we ttc we probably won't be sharing the journey on this thread :( 

Hows the spotting mlm? Hope its gone now.


----------



## mlm115

Spotting is gone. It was so minimal, I totally overreacted on that one! Oh well. 

How many LOs do you guys want to have? I'm hoping to have 2 pretty close together and that's it.


----------



## bobster

I would like 3 but other half wants 2. If we have one of each we'll probably stop but if we have two of the same we'll likely try for a 3rd. 

Glad its gone mlm. It's hard not to panic sometimes. Will you have a 12 week scan next?


----------



## mlm115

I will have an 8 week scan next. Woo. 

Thought of you today Bobster- bought a canteloupe at the grocery store : )


----------



## mackjess

I'm having a terrible day and skipping my sister in laws birthday dinner. My old dog Jake is 12, and he's a big dog so that's old for his size. his vet has mentioned hip displacia a few times cause of the way his stance is and they keep angling farther forward. He's slowed down over the last few years for sure, but it's been very gradual.

last night he went out back, which requires going downstairs but couldn't make it up them. my husband had to carry him up. I've been letting him out front with a leash and boosting him up the front porch steps without an issue. this afternoon he yelped just walking thru the yard. I'm so scared for him, and will be taking him to the vet tomorrow if it's not any better. he seems fine a majority of the day, so hopefully he just tweaked something. He's so big that if he can't walk we'll have to put him down. I hope it's not his hip. we've been snuggling and I've had bouts of crying today. 

I want to work on the nursery, but he keeps trying to follow me up and down the stairs. =( usually he has no problem snoozing at the landing of the stairs when I'm busy doing stuff, so I know the fact he's trying to follow me so much means he isn't feeling good.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mackjess, how is your dog today?


----------



## mackjess

Actually getting ready to go pick him up from the vet. We didn't have a very good morning as I had DH walk him and he couldn't get his rear lifted in a way that he didn't yelp up the stairs, so he left him leashed to the railing to come get me, and we heard him yelping a bunch since he came up the stairs himself before we made it back to the front door. DH was very upset and felt bad about it.

He has hip dysplasia on his right side, and that joint is becoming an issue and arthritis in both back knees. They are starting him on some joint meds and an ant-inflammatory that our vet says does a really good job. For the next couple weeks we are supposed to loop a towel under him to help him up the stairs until the meds kick in and help out. Luckily it's only going up stairs that it bothers him, the rest of the time he seems fine, and we only have a few steps out front.

I think I am just really rattled because it happened so suddenly. He seemed fine Friday and in pain Saturday. I know he's getting older and we may not have him much longer so it's been a rough couple of days.


----------



## mackjess

How is everyone's Monday? Any new symptoms or goings on?


----------



## mlm115

Aw Mack, sorry about your dog. So sad to see them in pain and there is little we can do to help. Hope those meds work well for him.


----------



## GI_Jane

Hope the tablets are starting to kick in for your dog. They're such big parts of the family aren't they and have their own personalities, horrible when they are unwell or not around. I honestly think my husband cares more for the cat than me sometimes!

I'm doing Ok, got my 16 week appointment with the midwife this afternoon. A few cramps and twinges going on that I want to ask her about. 

I want my bump to grow- still no sign :-(

How's everyone else?


----------



## bobster

Oh no Mack that sounds just awful. I hate animals in pain, its so heartbreaking. Our cat used to follow us around the house too when he was unwell. I'm sure these meds will work soon and he'll be feeling better. The towel thing is a good idea to help him in the mean time though. 

MLM - did you enjoy your cantaloupe? I still haven't tried one yet! Thats so good that you get another scan at 8 weeks! I'm so sad about not having any more scans now :( Will have to ask a dr at work so I can have my fix.

Jane don't worry your bump will start developing soon i'm sure. I think for your first it just takes a bit longer. I didn't have any muscles on my tummy and already had quite a porky tum so I think mine was a lot of the fat just poking out more at first lol! I think 20+ weeks is when most start to see a proper baby bump.

I've had mild pains and aches too. I was worried about having another urine infection but dipped my wee at work and it was fine. I think these aches/pains/grumbles must be normal but it still worries me too. What have yours felt like?


----------



## bobster

Oh gosh I've just got myself in a tizz. I wads worrying about what these uncomfortable feelings could be and of course went to Dr Google for advice. Anyway I found a horrendously sad story from a woman who had an incompetent cervix and lost her baby at 22 weeks. Now I've completely freaked myself out. My next milestone is officially 24 weeks (when the baby can become viable). Apparently incompetent cervix only effects 1% of pregnancies so I know its highly unlikely but they didn't check my cervix length at the 20 week scan (I asked) so now i'm stressing :wacko:


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah bobster, I don't blame you for worrying. From what I understand there is no way of knowing if you have that unless its been found during a previous pregnancy that went wrong.

I've written it on my list to ask the midwife about- my appointment is at 2.30 pm so will fill you in this evening.

I have a mixture of pains going on really:
-Stretching ones-not too worried about
-Mild af cramps- not very sharp and not all the time
-Stitch like feeling but more dull- this also comes and goes and is mild
-I had the odd sharp 'punch' from the inside at the weekend (too early to be baby surely?)

So I don't know which of these are normal- all could be I guess but will check today. Hope I hear the heartbeat on her Doppler.

Maybe you could pay for a reassurance scan at around 28 weeks bobster? Someone on here posted that mothercare we're offering it at some stores for £39 but I never looked it up myself.

I'm just thinking that people have their gender scans at 16 weeks so I could get one done too but I'm skint and only 4 weeks until 20 weeks when it will be more accurate then anyway.


----------



## GI_Jane

Back from the midwife, everything went well- heartbeat was great and uterus is where it should be at this stage.

She said that all the cramps/twinges- even slight period ones are all normal. Even the sharp pulling pain in my tummy when I sneeze is normal.

Bobster, with the incompotent cervix she said there's no way of knowing if you have it. She said if you have it, as the weight of the babies increases it will cause your cervix to open and you will get bleeding and if that happens get yourself to accident and emergency or the delievery suite at the hospital ASAP.
Try not to worry about it if you can- like with most of this, it's in mother natures hands.


----------



## mlm115

Glad everything was good Jane! I can't believe how far along you are, so exciting!

I have my first appointment with my new doctor tomorrow. No scan or anything, but I think they will take bloods. I have been extremely nauseous and have vomited a few times in the last few days. Feeling a bit better today though (which of course makes me a little paranoid). Trying not to over think things though. I'm so exhausted I slept a solid 10 hours last night and still had a hard time getting out of bed!


----------



## mlm115

Bobster- Dr Google is evil, stay away!! Easier said than done for me though.


----------



## bobster

Oh thanks Jane. Good to know your midwife said all these pains feel normal. Especially the ones that feel like mild af as they worry me the most. I'm glad everything went well for you today. It's so exciting hearing the heartbeat! Not long until your 20 week scan now. I can't wait to find out if its really a girlie. 

I might look into the mothercare scan. If its on offer in York that would be very tempting but not sure if other half would feel the same. He's anti obsessing and doesn't worry at all. I had to twist his arm for the 7 week scan. Oooh hope its that cheap in York.

Oh and someone at work said she felt movement from 14 Weeks so you never know! I felt the first spasm like movement in my 16th week. Oh its so exciting. This morning it looked like my tummy was rolling. The kicks are definatelly getting stronger. Just hope he hangs on for a few more weeks so he could make it in the real world if he were premature. Its a scary thought but I'm sure we'll all be ok. We've ad our share of bad luck haven't we.


----------



## bobster

You are so right mlm!


----------



## mackjess

Jane, This morning I had AF type pressure in my lower abdomen still. I think my muscles are sore because little man felt like he was doing somersaults on a train that was on a roller coaster the other day. I still get the occasional sharp pains from ligaments and stuff stretching. I get less of those now though. I think you just get aches, stretches, sharps, dulls, throughout the pregnancy. It does get better when you can feel movement though, I don't worry cause I can tell he's still being active.

My OB is doing a manual check on my cervix at my next appt, I'll be almost 35 weeks. I think that's to see if it's softening and to check the plug to see how close I'm really getting. They peek at the cervix during the u/s when they do it on my tummy. It's not as accurate as the wonderful wand u/s (no thanks) but they can see the top of it and said there was no funneling or anything which is good. Maybe if you got another scan Bobster they could at least see the top of it?

From what I've heard about IC though, you will feel lots of pain/cramps and have fluid leakage, plug loss and/or bleeding. And there have been times I've had sharp pains down there because Finn is trying to kick his way out, but my cervix has been fine at every check so even if you did have pain it may not mean anything. It's just so stressful when you don't know what's going on in there isn't it???

MLM, yay for your appt. It's nice to get in even if it's just bloods. And with that exhaustion I don't think you have a thing to worry about!


----------



## bobster

Mlm sounds like baby's zapping all your energy growing big abd strong. Its amazing the differences you see on scans as weeks go on in the early stages so its no wonder it drains us. Have you had any cravings or anything? 

All our symptoms came and went too don't worry. Mine felt like travel sickness or a hangover. Bleugh. Hang in there though it won't last forever.


----------



## bobster

Thanks Mack. I asked at the last scan and they said they don't ever check the cervix unless there's any poblems. It seems a shame if they wait until symptoms of IC before checking as from what I've read its often too late then. Must Just try not to worry I guess and stay off Google. What will be will be. 

How's Jake today? Is he taking his meds?


----------



## mackjess

That's odd. They always tell me "its nothing official" when they look at it thru my tummy but like I said they usually take a peek at it. Maybe that's why they say that over there, since it's not as accurate as the dildo cam.

Jake's doing good. Got him a new bed and he looked like he was in bliss last night! He knew it was his and I could barely get it unfolded and on the floor cause he was trying to climb on it while I was still holding it up. Super cute. I swear he was smiling in his sleep.

He's been taking meds for his heart and allergies for quite some time so he's used to that. Trying to help him up the stairs with the towel totally confused him so we are still buttlifting. Hopefully in a week or so he can make it up our front porch steps since there is only 3 of them. We put a gate across the stairs on the deck in the backyard since that is a whole story, we don't want him to try on his own, and he still gets to run around and frolic in his yard.


----------



## mackjess

And you know you have a spoiled furbaby when the vet sees you're pregnant, and is like Ooooooh, Jake is gonna be JEALLloooousss, and proceeds with advice on that. :haha:


----------



## GI_Jane

yey for the vomiting mlm- hope all goes well for your appointment tomorrow- keep us posted, shame the scan is still a week and a bit away. Have you told anyone yet? 

My OH sounds like yours bobster- hence I have no doppler and I doubt he would want a separate gender scan besides the standard anatomy scan at 20 weeks- just hope the bean is not shy and will co-operate. 
Bobster, did you book any antinatal classes? I was advised to reserve my NHS ones today or at the very least book a hospital tour and do private antinatal ones.

Was looking online for father-to-be cards for fathers day on sunday but they all looked a bit cheesy so might make my own-keep it simple.


----------



## GI_Jane

I do wonder how our cat will deal with the baby- she is like a baby herself always getting cuddles and the center of attention!

What advice did the vet give? Can you leave the baby and dog alone in the same room?


----------



## GI_Jane

What is your fruit tomorrow bobster?


----------



## mlm115

Mack, I'm sooooo worried about how my dog will be with a baby. What were the tips your vet gave?


----------



## mackjess

She said to have someone bring a shirt, hat or blanket with the baby's scent to the house for the dog to smell as soon as they could. Also, if you are going to keep them out of the nursery or off certain furniture, to start doing that now. We have a low gate we can step over at the nursery door now. Our little dog can jump it, but we at least notice then (hardwood floors) and can shoo her out. She likes stuffed animals and blankest too much! They also said not to leave them unattended at first, maybe even have the dog come out to the front porch for some good sniffs before we get in the house, and then after we are home a bit I should be able to get a feel for how much/if they can be alone together.

Both of my dogs have been around babies and kids so I'm not terribly worried. I just hope I have enough energy to give them the attention they are used to so they don't get sad. Jake is an old snoozer who doesn't get on furniture, I'm more worried about our rat terrier accidentally running across him or something like that. I got a pack n play for the living room (playpen basically) that has a bassinet in the top to deter her from that.


----------



## mlm115

My appointment went really well today! I actually heard the heartbeat for the first time - they said they're keeping my date based on lmp, so I am still only 6+4. Heart rate was 116, which she said was normal at this point. I have a follow up ultrasound in 2 weeks. So happy!!


----------



## mlm115

Doesn't look like much, but here's my scan pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mackjess

Oh how I love those little blip pictures. How wonderful!!


----------



## bobster

Oh wow mlm I love them too! Its so exiting that you heard the heartbeat so early too!! Welcome to the fruit.bowl! Eee i love scan pictures so much!


----------



## bobster

Jane im a papaya. For some reason I was more satisfied with a banana. What fruit are you next?


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, congrats Mlm. You will see a huge difference between this scan and the one at 8 weeks, amazing how quick they develop from a worm looking thing into a baby :flower:

Bobster, not sure I've ever seen a papaya in real life! Not sure what my fruit is tomorrow, guessing an avocado.

I think I'm carrying this baby in my thighs- they've gotten huge!


----------



## mackjess

I love scan pics too, and my heart is just happy to see MLM's join the crowd! I obv was excited after my BFP and happy with the bloodwork rising after that, but that first scan pic is when I fell in love. Such promise from such a tiny little thing. So miraculous and wonderful! Very happy that we all almost have our rainbows. I know that Phez is coming in with hers very soon.


----------



## mlm115

I was thinking about Phez too- hope she is doing well.


----------



## bobster

Me too, I was thinking about her. I hope she's ok. I can't wait when she pops back in with news of her bfp. It won't be long i'm sure.


----------



## bobster

Mack glad Jake is enjoying his new bed. Don't strain yourself butt lifting him... 

Sorry.. I'm already getting sick of people saying what I can and can't do 'in my condition'. I know they mean well but I know my limits and wouldn't be stupid enough to push them.. rant over.

Jane, sorry for late reply but not not booked my antenatal classes yet. Hope i'm not too late. Will phone them tomorrow. You are so organised. I need to get organised with everything soon.

P.s. I think they sell papaya in tesco but i've never bought one. I can't remember them being as long as bananas though. Enjoy your fruit tomorrow :)


----------



## bobster

How's everyone today? Is anyone else feeling mega hormonal?

I feel anxious about the prospect of becoming a mum. I think I focused for so long and so hard on getting pregnant that when reality hits that its happened I worry about how I'll cope looking after a little one. Of course I'm excited too but I can't help but worry that I won't pick it up naturally like mum's should. Don't have a great deal of experience with babies and neither does other half.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## mackjess

I was having those moments too Bobster, but the classes really helped me. Also, I'm 35. Most of my friends have kids already, some are getting to be 10-12 years old now. I've seen them go through bad divorces, lay offs, illnesses, pregnant when they were still very young, all kinds of stuff. Not in a judgey way of course, but they have all survived and come out the other side quite wonderfully. It makes me feel like DH and I will figure things out as well. And we talk about it now. What our styles will be like, how we feel about them getting gadgets too young, sleeping routines, etc. nothing may go anything like we've discussed I'm sure, but at least we know each other's thoughts and opinions about things.


----------



## GI_Jane

I totally feel worried about being a mum and having responsibility for bringing this person up. And sometimes I look at the news and think why did i want to get pregnant and bring a baby into such a horrible world and other times I worry how I will keep them on the straight and narrow so they will be a law abiding citizen. You can tell I've been thinking about this a lot!

Got my 20 week anatomy scan date through for Friday 12th July- can't wait!


----------



## mackjess

Oh Jane I'm the same way! Yesterday on the news there was something about teen driving wrecks and then another story about children's cancer, and I looked at DH all scared and said we can't have kids!! He was like, well, its kind of too late. I was like NOOOOOOOOO. It's so scary out there.


----------



## GI_Jane

They say that once you have kids of your own, you reallly begin to understand and respect the decisions your own parents made. Me, my bro and sis I think turned out ok so hoping to bring mine up in a similar way.


----------



## mackjess

well I had pretty terrible parents, or at least mom anyway. my dad was just busy working since there were 5 of us. I think I have the don't do handbook figured out when it comes to kids, and dh comes from a wonderful family.


----------



## mlm115

You all totally read my mind today. I got a news alert on my phone today about a shooting in St. Louis and my first thought was about bringing a kid into this crazy world. It is definitely scary to think about sometimes.


----------



## mackjess

mlm I can barely watch the news now. very scary out there.


----------



## mlm115

This morning sickness is terrible ahh! Not complaining though : )


----------



## mlm115

Question. Have you been completely avoiding deli meat? One of the few things that sounds appealing to me is a turkey sandwich (specifically from Potbelly!) but I'm worried this isn't good for me. What do you think?


----------



## mackjess

I did at first MLM, until I read more about it. There's like one in a million chances it could have a bacteria on it, and then another one in a million chance that IF it did, that your body would have low enough immunity that it'd make you sick, and IF it did make you sick maybe you'd just have an upset stomach, but another one in a million chance it'd make you really sick IF you got sick at all. That is not scientific at all, but just my take on it. :)

I only buy the fresh shaved meat from the deli, or I go to sandwich shops that shave it right there when they make your sandwich. If I buy the deli meat to take home, I only get enough for a few sandwiches. I'll eat it cold the same day, but microwave it for a minute or so if I eat it the next day. So far I've had no problems. Not having lunchmeat at all just made it really hard to have healthy, lean lunches to pack at work that still had protein. I was tired of other stuff and just wanted a sandwich now and then.


----------



## GI_Jane

Sorry Mlm, I can't help- have really gone off meat but sounds like mackjess has got this covered.

Woke up this morning to a bump! :happydance: Don't think it's from boat, I usually get that as the day goes on- will hit the shops today to find some maternity trousers that will grow with me, just don't want to spend too much money.


----------



## bobster

Oh you ladies are so on my wave length about all this stuff with worrying about bringing a child into the world sometimes! I hope I do a good job to steer it clear of trouble. I had a good upbringing, better than my other halves but I notice that he's the one who's more determined to avoid certain traits of his parents which in turn makes him 100% percent better person. For myself, my mum was always career focused and so I spent lots more time with my dad which is what i'm definitely going to avoid as she was the strict one and I didn't spend enough time playing/bonding with her as my dad was my main carer. OH sent me a poem while I was at work yesterday which I found quite sweet- I think he's getting soft since all this pregnancy melarky lol but I found it quite fitting as to how I want to be as a parent.

Dianaloomans.com/child.htm 

Yay Jane! The shops are pretty limited with maternity stuff, a lot of it has moved online. I got some cheap jeans/jeggings from Newlook though and there is some stuff in Topshop too. How exciting that your bump has popped! 

Yay MLM for your sickness! It is awful but you know your babies sucking the life from you and thriving when you feel so rotten lol. I hated it but found it so reassuring at the same time. A lot of women find it gets better after 12 weeks though so hang in there. I haven't avoided any cooked meat or deli stuff. I haven't really been too funny about any food to be honest and found myself tucking into some pasta meatballs with parmesam the other day only to realise the next day that the parmesan was unpasturised (eek). Better start being more careful. I agree with Mack though, the chances of anything being wrong with the meat is so slim, and the chance it will cause harm to you also very slim. What about buying a turkey joint and cooking/slicing it yourself if you are worried?

Mackjess is Finn changing position yet? When do you go back for a check?


----------



## GI_Jane

Generally I think I had an ok upbringing but my dad used to drink quite heavily and he would be aggressive to my mum when he got home and that caused a lot of rows, he also had a couple of affairs (one when my mum was pregnant with me). I grew up quite scared of him. We get on better now I am older and he has stopped the drink. My mum tried her best but money was tight and she always wanted to leave but had no where to go with 3 young kids. They were not always so encouraging either, I couldn't do music lessons or run a fun charity race if they didn't think I could do it or if I wasn't planning on being a musician or runner as a job then they didn't see the point or they couldn't afford it.

So I want my kids to try new things, costs will still be prohibitive of course but I want them to learn an instrument and run a charity race even if they lose or just do it as a hobby. My DH doesn't get drunk and is not aggressive to me and we've never had heated violent rows so I'm hopeful I can protect my child from those things I went through.

I read the poem bobster, that how I want to be too- I know we can't be perfect but I want to try and get thr balance right. So sweet that your OH sent it to you. My DH has also got a bit soft and protective of me. He ordered me a 'bump on board' badge you get for the Tube, had no idea he'd done it and when this little parcel arrived at the door I was touched- even though it was free for him it was just the fact he went and did it.

I must write his father-to-be card while he is not here for fathers day tomorrow.

Oh blimey, I've written a lot. Sorry ladies.

Thanks for the tip bobster- the new look, top shop and next don't stock the maternity ranges in store in my area so think I will end up ordering online.


----------



## bobster

Jane how'd the father to be card go down? I didn't make one in the end as I was rushing about so much and didn't get round to it. Wish I did now though.

I had a scare at work today. At work in the clinical rooms we have chairs on wheels and very slipping flooring = not a good combination for someone clumsy. Anyway I basically fell off my chair (in front of a patient- cringe) and jerked my stomach muscles a bit. The baby started kicking madly so I knew he was ok but it shocked me. Luckily the patient was lovely and didn't laugh haha. 

It feels ok now but afterwards I had a sharp discomfort and dull ache inside which almost felt like it was in my bottom/vagina. Weird and never had anything like it before but all seems ok now and doppler confirmed a nice strong heartbeat.

Gosh it really makes you think how precious our babies are and how you have to be so careful to keep them safe. 

Its a good job for my extra tummy fat to keep him padded lol.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## mlm115

Yikes Bobster, sounds painful! Glad you and baby are ok. 

I'm counting down the days til my next scan (9). Feeling quite tired and sick. I had to take a day off work last week and heard that some of my employees in my new branch were talking trash about me being out, and one teller complained that I asked her to pick up a heavy coin bag instead if doing it myself. Jerks. I feel guilty enough not performing my best without the office cattiness.


----------



## bobster

Ouch! That does sound bitchy. I take it they don't know at work then? When do you plan to tell people? Hopefully when they find out they will feel bad for talking negatively about you. 

God some women are horrible! Poor you for feeling sick- I found eating ice pops quite refreshing when I had mine. Are you vomiting or just feeling nauseous? Do you find eating anything in particular helps?


----------



## GI_Jane

Bloody hell bobster, you take it easy. Hope you filled in an incident form! 
Must be so reassuring to feel the movement and have the Doppler to confirm. 

DH did like his card thanks, it was a small blank simple one I bought in the end and copied a small poem from the Internet inside, he liked it and I got all emotional while he read it :blush:

Otherwise, no news here- been slightly crampy and bump has certainly popped over the the weekend. People at work know now which is nice.

When do you next have an appointment, 24 weeks? I'm on the countdown to my 20 week scan- hurry up!


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like you work with some bitches Mlm! Once they find out I hope they are super nice to you.


----------



## mackjess

I tell you what ladies, this is why it's awesome work mostly with guys! None of this cattiness, and they have been super sweet and checking on me lots since I announced. The even feign afraidness of me and do daily "mood checks" while backing away slowly. LOL, it's been pretty fun.

MLM, I do hope they feel kinda like jerks for it later. and that you feel better soon.

Jane, How are you feeling with the bump out? It is weird when you start feeling less graceful, and I was hardly graceful to begin with.

Bobster, take it easy and get lots of fluid in case that jerking/twitching you did strained any muscles.


----------



## bobster

Yes next appointment at 24 weeks with midwife. Other half got a bit tipsy yesterday with his dad so I suggested the private scan while he was all soft and vulnerable (mwahahaha) and he agreed!!! Its 120 though at the place I want it but I think it will be worth it.

What dates your 20 week one again Jane? Early July isn't it? I can't wait to see your pics, I'm so excited for you! Glad work know now... did they guess or did you tell them?

Mack you must be huge now! I bet its hard work carrying around a nearly fully baked bun :) I hope you're taking it easy and not working too hard at home. Are you nervous about everything? 

MLM can't believe you are already 7+2- can't wait to see the progression in your scan pics.


----------



## bobster

Jane and mlm do you plan to reduce your hours before you go off on maternity leave? I'm finding 37.5 hours quite tough at the moment so thinking of dropping my hours down to 30 until I go off at 36 weeks but not sure.


----------



## mlm115

Well, I manage a retail bank branch, so there is no option to reduce hours in this position. Its always over 40 hours for me right now, ugh. I think I want to step down to a less stressful position at some point though. DH was so sweet the other day and said he wants to do really well at work so that I can be a stay at home mom. I'm not sure i want to do that, but the thought was nice.


----------



## bobster

Aww bless your hubby- he sounds great. I'm with you though I wouldn't want to fully rely on someone else financially. Also it would be hard just having baby talk all day long... I think stepping down sounds like a good plan. Do you think it would be easy to move up again when you were ready though?

Seen the most gorgeous bedding set today that I have to have. Its a bit on the pricey side but its adorable! Hope the link works..

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-timbuktales-bumper/7155d5300/type-i/


----------



## mackjess

I can't really cut back on hours either MLM, but working from home a few days a week has been a blessing. If I take time off before the baby, it eats into my time after he gets here so I'm going to make it as long as I can!

I'm starting to get really anxious for my scan on Friday, and I'm really bummed DH is out of town this week (his last biz trip til Sept or later) cause I will have to possibly deal with the news that baby is still breech and will have to be sched for a section on my own. Not so worried about the actual procedure. I've just had a hard time recovering from surgery in the past that was much more minor, and I can barely take any pain meds which you need after a csection. Sigh.

I heard that after they turn you have to pee a lot more bc their head is lower and on the bladder. That hasn't happened and it doesn't feel firmer in my lower bump like his head is there. I got excited for a few days because the movement feels higher up, but now I'm thinking it's just his hands hitting my ribs and his legs are too confined, or are up by his head, so I'm not feeling movement down low anymore.

Sorry for the big whine. I have just remained hopeful but that has completely left me today

Bobster, what's the name of the bedding set?


----------



## GI_Jane

Hey ladies,

Haha bobster, that's so scheming of you asking when he was tipsy but I love it! When have you got it booked for, will you ask for the sex? My scan is 12th July.

I told a couple of people at work and it's spread like wildfire around the office. There is a really popular girl there who is 33 weeks pregnant, she is so slim and shows of her perfect cute bump in tight stretchy dresses- unfortunately I've always been body conscious so never wear anything too stretchy or tight so my newly popped bump is still hidden under loose tops.

Don't think I will reduce hours unless health means I really have too- I'm a desk based scientist so sitting on my arse all day. Is 4 weeks the standard time to take off before your due date bobster? I am assuming it was but didn't know for sure. 

Mlm, that's lovely DH would like you to give you the opportunity to be a stay at home mum. DH told me not to worry about money, so in that case I will take my full year off.

What fruit are you tomorrow bobster? I think I'm an onion next.


----------



## mackjess

Jane, I'm so glad the news is out. It's more fun when people know and you don't feel like you're hiding something. And I'm the same way with clothes, especially since I know not all the weight I've put on is baby weight. Feeling better that I look more prego than tent-like in my tunic tops lately though!


----------



## GI_Jane

Ah the bedding is cute bobster, love the tiger in the boat- looks like my cat.

Mackjess, sucks that DH is out of town, I'm really hopeful that Finn has turned for you but sounds like deep down you already know he hasn't. Will the decision for a c section definitely be made on Friday or can you wait a little longer?


----------



## mackjess

They will schedule it on Friday just so they know they'll have time for me in the 41 week range. Of course if he turns by then (fingers crossed), the procedure will be cancelled.

And to let you all know how silly I am, this whining started because of a pregnancy app I have on my phone. You get little pop ups with new info each week, and I usually love it. Today though the update was that he won't have much room to maneuver now, and the days of him doing somersaults are probably over cause he is so snug in there. I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

And now I've let an app stress my day out. I'm a dork.


----------



## mackjess

I'm glad my husband is not traveling the rest of my pregnancy! It's not been a good week. I'm 99.9% sure I'm worried about nothing. I had a chiro appt, went to the grocery store, then did the birthing ball after work last night and somewhere during all that (I think it started after the chiro appt) I tweaked something in my side. The baby moved a lot when I was on the ball at home, but he didn't move at all over night and today he only moves for a second if I poke/prod him. He's usually very active all day. I have a call into the OB just to see if they need to check anything. Hopefully he just wore himself out last night with all my bouncing. It is just the low movement on top of me having a sore back/side/belly that has me anxious.


----------



## mlm115

Hopefully you're worried about nothing Mack, although I'm sure I would feel the same way. Have you heard back from your ob yet?

Today I am trying to remind myself that it's normal for symptoms to come and go. One week til my next scan. Grow baby grow!


----------



## bobster

Mack I'm sure its nothing to worry about. As your app said its probably hard for Finn to move much now as he's so snug. Also like the aching be down to the chiro? I've never been so not sure what its plike. Maybe its just strain from being heavily pregnant. Try not to worry. 

Keep us posted as to how the ob visit goes. Hope you don't need a section.. let's hope he turns in time. 

Jane glad your news is out now. Papaya's and onions- not the most exciting fruits/veggies- looking forward to being a melon or a pumpkin. Although I've already gained a stone :( 

Does anyone else have dry nipples? I've been putting baby oil on but no improvement grr.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mack, keep us posted on what the OB says. Perhaps you did just over do it but you've done the right thing getting checked over. I hope Finn does turn for you in time and the c section gets cancelled.

No dry nipples yet bobster and I'm too scared to stand on the scales! DH and I are going to start swimming at the weekends so I can keep my weight gain in check and keep some muscle tone.

Mlm, it's so worrying with the symptoms isn't it. I hope the scan will give you some reassurance for more than just 1 day. I swear I have one scan and like 3 days later I'm worrying again and want another one!

I'm desperate to feel my little one move.


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, I'm sure you've already been a papaya?


----------



## mackjess

I came home and the heartbeat sounded good on the Doppler. ob wanted me to do kick counts for an hour. i had trouble staying awake. lol. just left her a message that I had 8 in an hour, of which 2 of them were after I poked and prodded him a bit. thanks ladies for thinking of me. whatever way it happens, I'll be glad when he has arrived and I can see what is going on. dh has been super sweet texting me a bunch, I feel bad that I've worried him.

you probably will worry less when you start to feel more movements, I promise. today has been stressful but honestly it's the first time in weeks I've been concerned about how he's doing. I've only worried about how he's getting here. =)


----------



## mackjess

oh I've read that lanolin is good with dry nips.


----------



## bobster

Jane you'll feel her/him soon enough I'm sure. I think it can depend on where your placenta is too. Mine is at the back (I was told by the sonographer at my 20/40 scan) so felt them earlier- but another lady I know has hers on the front and has only felt one kick so far (at the same stage as me). It might be worth asking when you have your scan so you get more of an idea. Also the first movements are easy to miss as they're so subtle, like a gentle spasm/twitch. 

I'm very excited for your scan lol. I'm not sure if we'll find out the gender or not at the 28 week scan. Now i've found my unisex bedding I'm more inclined to keep it a surprise but not sure. It would be easier to know. Maybe we'll say if we see it we see it and let the little one decide the fate.

Mack I just read somewhere that some babies don't engage until actual labour itself. Maybe Finn will turn right at the last moment. Hope so for you.

I have my antenatal class on 2nd July. Not allowed to bring OH though so that's disappointing. I think its too full for partners. 

I thought I'd already been a papaya too lol! Maybe they ran out of idea's so had to reuse some. And I'm sure a navel orange is bigger than an onion, pah!

How are you mlm? Hope the nasties at work are giving you a break.


----------



## GI_Jane

Before I went to bed I had a little blood on the tissue paper when I wiped. A little bit more this morning just when I wiped. I did an hours brisk walk yesterday and think I over did it. A little twingey but not more severe than usual.

Rang the midwife and they won't see me unless I'm 20 weeks so have been advised to ring the GP or go to Accident & emergency. So I'm waiting to see if I get anymore, so far nothing so hopeful I just pushed it too much. Wish I had a Doppler now so I'm gonna order one today in case this happens again.


----------



## bobster

Oh no Jane. Hope its settled now. Are you sure its vaginal bleeding? The only reason I ask is because I had some from an internal pile. Are you sure u don't want to get checked out anyway just for sone peace of mind? It's worrying when you see blood but I'm sure everything will be fine with baby. Maybe doppler when you get it will help give you reassurance but patient as it can take some getting used to how they work. 

Keep us posted xx


----------



## mackjess

Don't you have a love/hate relationship with pregnancy sometimes Jane? I hope it stopped for you. keep us posted if you ring the OB.

AFM - OB was happy with 8 kick counts an hour. MUCH less active for him, but he is probably outgrowing his space. The doppler clocked him in the 140s so I'm happy with that. Scan is tomorrow so that will be even more reassuring. SO READY for the weekend.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's great mackjess, hope the scan is all good tomorrow. Let us know- maybe he did turn and doesn't like his new position so not kicking as much or the kicks feel less because he's now upside down?

Thanks ladies, I got checked over by the GP in the end and we heard the heartbeat with Doppler but they are sending me off for a scan at the early pregnancy unit just to check its ok but have to wait for a call in the morning for them to say when to go in, so could be tomorrow or next week, feeling more reassured since the Doppler and the fact not had any more spotting since this morning. Tomorrow I've got loads on at work too- its always the way when an emergency happens!

Pretty sure it was from the front end bobster as I've had problems with tearing in the back end before so always been a bit cautious about where blood is coming from. Did the pile come during pregnancy?


----------



## mackjess

Wonderful to hear Jane, and it does seem things are fine if you've had no more spotting since and the good heartbeat. Exciting that you'll be getting a scan, so hopefully that makes up for some of the stress.

I really think he's up high still, I feel something pretty firm and think his head is on my left side halfway between my ribs and belly button. He might be sideways, which would also be great because that is halfway turned! Worried a little less about a section after being so worried yesterday. Long as he shows up, I don't care how and I'll just deal with whatever it is. :)


----------



## bobster

Good attitude Mack. 

Glad spottings stopped Jane. It's great you get the see baby again too. I wonder if they'll tell you the sex if yoy ask. I'm glad you went to gp in end. 

Keep us up to date. 

Yes the blood has only been since pregnant only occassionally after wiping (from a number 2). At first I panicked as I though it was vaginal blood.


----------



## mackjess

Same thing has happened to me a few times too Bobster. Again love/hate with pregnancy!


----------



## mlm115

I think it's good you're getting it checked Jane. If anything, getting confirmation that baby is ok will make you feel better. 

I haven't been having much cramping lately, but I have been getting these quick little pinch like pains in my uterus. I'm a little worried, cause I was getting a good amount of pain before I found out about my mmc last time. Hoping these little pinches are normal.


----------



## GI_Jane

Quick update, the hospital rang to say my GP was being over cautious and they don't need me to go in and they won't do a scan only use the Doppler which is what the GP already did and as not had any more spotting not to worry about it. I did mention to DH about doing a private scan but he thought it wasn't needed and would be a waste of money, I guess he is right. So i feel reassured but I guess not totally relaxed until my next scan in 3 weeks time!

Good luck for your scan today mackjess.

Mlm, what day is your 8 week scan?

Bobster, your antenatal class is so soon, is that at the hospital and will include a tour of the delivery suite?


----------



## mackjess

thanks Jane. what a bummer about your scan. can you call the mw and see if they can request it again?

I was pretty pleased with myself for realizing baby was transverse yesterday. 1- it explained me feeling less movement as that would be more crowded. 2-being sideways is halfway to being turned. 3- it explained why my side hurt cause it was where I could feel his head. so last night after I got home i feel more movement than I had in a few days. I immediately hopped on the ball and did bounces and rotations in case he was trying to go head down. got up after an hour, and he was back to his wiggly self, kicking me in the pelvis and I feel his head back under my ribs.*my appt isn't till late this afternoon. i figure I will sit on the ball more today since I'm working from home and see what happens. if he's breech today, I will get my surgery scheduled. I'm a little more hopeful that he could turn in the next few days though. he's never been sideways before so I think he was trying, and if he had room to do that he might have room to make it. Ijust wish dh was here for my appt later.


----------



## bobster

Mlm I have all twingey pains, aches and weird feelings all the way through. I guess ay your stage the baby is doing the most growing so your womb has to stretch quite quickly. When's your scan again? 

Jane they would scan if they were worried so thats good isn't it. Hope this 3 weeks goes quickly for you too. 

I'm not too sure but I think I only have one antenatal class and not really sure what that will involve.. its on the 2nd July. Hmmm. Have my 24 week mw appointment next wednesday too.


----------



## GI_Jane

That's good news mackjess that he got sideways at least, get bouncing on that ball! Are there any old wives theories for making baby turn that you've tried?

I need to book my proper hospital antenatal class but my 20 hours worth of private classes are booked and cover all sorts of things and a bit of early days/breastfeeding baby care too- hopefully will be worth the £300 DH paid for it! The times are quite convenient and it's held at a church hall near our house. I don't know many people in the area so hoping over the 10 weeks I will make a couple of friends too.

Yikes, all these appointments and scans for us ladies! Stressful waiting game.


----------



## mackjess

I LOVED the classes I went to Jane. And I think they really helped reassure DH. The only thing is they showed a lot of video deliveries, and I would get teary eyed because I can't wait for mine. The moment when they lay they baby out on the mom's chest. ARGH. I looked around tho and I wasn't the only the watery eyed lady in the bunch. :haha:


----------



## mlm115

Mack, that made me teary eyed just thinking about that moment! Crazy hormones making me so emotional...


----------



## mackjess

just found out bubs turned today. it must have happened overnight because his little head was in my ribs last night. I didn't poke around too much today since they are usually very sore when I do that. they said he was pretty smooshed up so hope he stays that way. I feel so silly for stressing all week.

And Lord help me. already 7.5 lbs with a 9cm head. drugs and epidural sound really good now!


----------



## mlm115

Yes! That is great news! Good job Finn!


----------



## mackjess

Since he's a little ahead on growth, I'm scheduled to be induced at 39 weeks, on July 18th! I'm so excited!


----------



## GI_Jane

Yey, he turned just in the nick of time! Better late than never!

Oh wow less than 1 month to go. Hope you will post your birth story for us and a pic when the time comes. 

Any last minute things you need to organise or want to do?


----------



## mackjess

I need to actually make his bed. Waiting for DH to do that since the mattress is heavy and still wrapped. I may wait til next weekend to do that tho so the bedding is not dusty. I have a little bassinet he'll be sleeping in the first few weeks anyway. Car seats are in, daddy and baby bags completely packed. I keep thinking of a thing or two to add to mine so I can finish that this weekend. And I have to pick up his diaper changing table tomorrow and have DH put that up. I have a few things stacked around in boxes that I need to put away, but it's nothing I need right when he gets home. 26 days!! Or sooner if he wants. :)


----------



## mlm115

I am a raspberry today : )


----------



## GI_Jane

Sounds like you're on top of it all mackjess :thumbup:

Yey Mlm, congrats. Those first few weeks felt like they went so slow when it was my turn but yours seems to be going quick to me. What day is your scan?

How are you doing bobster?


----------



## bobster

Yay mack glad to read your little man has finally turned! Wow I can't believe you have a date. How exciting. And what a great birth date. I always wanted a summer baby but its an autumn one for me. 

Congrats on your raspberry mlm. I had raspberrys in a smoothie today - yum. I agree your pregnancy does seem to be going quickly... well for us but i'm sure not for you.

I'm fine thanks Jane. How's things with you? I'm sure your antenatal classes will be worth the money hubby paid. Its a really good chance to meet other mum's too.

I have had a tiring day. The baby was kicking the hell out of me this morning. It feels sore in my womb, kind of achy again but i'm getting used to it. Stretching I guess. 

Jane have you done your exercise dvd yet? I need to get one soon. Did you find some maternity clothes?


----------



## GI_Jane

Ouch bobster, sounds like an active little guy. I had flutters while having breakfast this morning so wondering if it was my first feelings of bubba :shrug:

Did you decide about reducing your hours at work down?

I'm such a lazy arse, haven't done the DVD- just dont feel like it when i get in from work and since I had the spotting which I think was linked to me exerting myself I'm more reluctant to do any exercise. The reviews online said it was very gentle though. Sorry I can't give you a recommendation or not.

I got some smart black maternity trousers for work and a pair of jeans both from a store online. They are under the bump items and are a little big but the size below was too small. Otherwise I can just about fit into some regular bits i have. Bump is still not very big that anyone that didn't know me would notice.

How is your bump? Are you fully into maternity clothese now?

Mlm have you got that early bloated tummy? Mine was so bloated up until about 9 weeks.


----------



## mlm115

My stomach is very bloated! Does it go away? I've been wearing my "fat pants" to work lately. Sometimes I'll wear a regular pair and keep the top button undone and wear a shirt that covers it haha. 

I love your new pic Jane. I still think it's so cute DH got that for you!


----------



## bobster

Oh I'm a lazy arse too. Not done anything today- such a slob. Don't know if I can afford to cut down on the hours although I would love to as the long days on my feet are tough. I think you're sensible to give the exercise a miss after having some bleeding. 

MLM I had bloating too in the early days and it continued for me but I think everyone if different. 

Yes in full blown maternity clothes now. I've had quite a few people comment on my bump. It does make me a little paranoid that its too big for my stage to be honest. Tried to get ready to go out for someones birthday meal last night and couldn't get into a couple of non-maternity tops. Feeling very fat and unsightly. OH is lovely though and reassures me all the time but its putting me off any sexual relationship with him and I don't even want him to look at me anymore. 

Plus another gripe is spots- I look like a teenager again. Anyone else suffered with bad skin? Where the flip is my glowing skin and luscious hair?!?!

Sorry for the moan ladies.


----------



## MrsPhez

Hey ladies! Thought I'd check in you all and see how you all are. Grwoing nicely it seems! Great date Mackjess. I'm a July baby and love it! Oh and I need to let you know I'm a little bit pregnant myself! happydance: Only 14 dpo but it's a glaring pos. Thought my LP was a bit longer than usual! Due Mar 1st. So it's a full house girls, well done us!


----------



## mackjess

OH PHEZ that is wonderful. :yipee: 

I couldn't click on the link fast enough when I saw you had made the latest post. I was sooooo sure it was BFP news!! Congrats hun! Happy and healthy 9 months, and we'll be here for all your good and scared moments! :hug:


----------



## mackjess

Bobster, I'm so huge that my brother just said yesterday everything was fat when I complained about my fingers being swollen. It's hard to only be 5ft and have a big baby on top of 'high normal' amniotic fluid. I'm so glad I'm down to less than a month. I can barely do stuff now, so if I gain 3-5 more lbs I don't know how I'm going to do it! I'm sure I'll survive. The heat has not helped though.

And Jane, since you keep thinking I'm organized, I'm getting ready to post some pics to prove otherwise. hehe 

Ignore the paintings in the background. They were in the spare room before it was a nursery and I haven't taken them down yet. My niece and nephew made the welcome baby Finn banner and I thought it was adorable and hung it in the nursery.

In the crib are baby/daddy bags, and the boppy pillow for easy finding/grabbing so the crib is ready to go. The pile in the recliner is my stuff I need to pack. oops. And the next thing on my list is to clear off/set up the diaper table next to the crib. That's my goal this week, and if that's the last thing I get done before I go to the hospital then we will have all we need for when we get home.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-23 17.48.53.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2









2013-06-23 17.48.36.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 2









2013-06-23 17.48.13.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3









2013-06-23 17.48.03.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1









2013-06-23 17.47.27.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mackjess

And one more that didn't fit.
 



Attached Files:







2013-06-23 17.47.15.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mlm115

Ahhhhhh!!!! Congratulations Phez!!! I'm so happy to read that. Could not be happier for you.


----------



## bobster

Mrs phez! Sooooo happy for you. I knew it was coming up soon. I'm so glad you ate back with a blaring bfp! Did you do anything different this cycle? Welcome to the discussion of piles, fat fingers and other delights! 

Mack your nursery is so lovely! You've done tonnes. And what a lovely big room Finn has. 

Jane and mlm have you thought of any nursery idea's yet? 

Yay full house of pregnant ladies!


----------



## MrsPhez

Thank you for your kind thoughts!
Well Bobster I took up cycling which did the trick! Forgot the pills and herbal stuff...
I conceived around the date my mc baby would have been due, and before I turn 37 so v happy about that as well.
Piles!!!!! Never suffered with those with my 1st, hope I don't with this one! 
Lovely nursery btw Mackjess. If I find time I'll read through the posts over last few months!


----------



## GI_Jane

Congratulations Mrs phez, your news made my day.
How are you feeling? 

Bobster- I def got the spots and don't want dh to see me naked, I've gained weight all over and I just want to wear slob clothes when not dressed for work so I bet he no longer fancies me! I said to him and he said not to worry about it.


----------



## mlm115

Phez, my EDD is 2/1- we are only a month apart! Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> Phez, my EDD is 2/1- we are only a month apart! Do you have any symptoms yet?

It's funny, when I had the chemical I had every symptom under the sun (even smelled pregnant according to DH), this time I was convinced I wasn't pregnant although I had some cramping which I thought was AF pain. I am very sleepy though which is what I had with Dexter. Pregnancy is a funny thing, symptom spotting is pretty much pointless from my viewpoint!


----------



## MrsPhez

Forgot to mention when we were on holiday in Bulgaria last week, we were thinking about getting a taxi and one of the guys came up, pointed at my belly and said "girl"! It was all the English he knew pretty much. I hadn't even tested by then! But I had been eating A LOT so put it down to that or the fact we had a boy already. Freaky stuff!


----------



## MrsPhez

Also forgot to add that although I haven't been swallowing pills, I had just started using some progesterone cream as a last resort to lengthen my LP. Is it just a coincidence I'm now pregnant? I don't know but I will be uing it religiously till 12 weeks!


----------



## bobster

Oh interesting! Not sure phez but i think I would continue with the cream too as long as it can't do any harm. All good symptoms and signs. I remember feeling like af was coming all the time. Do you think you'll get an early scan too?


----------



## MrsPhez

Well Bobster if I fib a little about some unusual bleeding then I guess they'll send me to EPU, but I think I'll just sit it out. I had reconciled the single child scenario with myself so I'm just sitting back and seeing what comes. Did any of you get early scan (Mlm I know you're from US so you probably will soon, will you?!)? Or any UKers go private?


----------



## mlm115

My next scan is in 2 days. I'm definitely starting to get nervous. I don't know what I will do if I don't see a heartbeat again...


----------



## MrsPhez

2 days, wow! Do you feel differently to the last pregnancy? Not that it means much from my past history. Hang in there, can't wait to hear the happy news of a little heart beating away!


----------



## mackjess

Hang in there MLM. I think waiting for the HB scan was the hardest. I was SO sure we weren't gonna see one. I was so early I didn't feel prego yet. Hope these 2 days fly by for you.


----------



## GI_Jane

Mlm, I hate waiting for the scans, really hope the next 2 days fly and you see that strong HB. You saw it once already? So good chances it will still be there.

Mrs Phez, I had an early scan at the EPU but I needed it because I had a lot of bright red blood. You sound relaxed about it so do what you feel is best for you. 

Bobster, nursery ideas are a bit crap because the nursey will also be the home office and it's our box room really so on the smaller side. I was think of painting the walls a dusty lilac colour and going for a while cot and dresser with the changing unit ontop. But we'll see what space we have once we rearrange furniture. I was thinking of a small swinging crib thing for our bedroom for the first couple months rather than a Moses basket as they don't look very sturdy. What are your ideas?

Mackjess, you still look pretty organised to me! When is your last day at work? How is your doggy now?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Mlm, I hate waiting for the scans, really hope the next 2 days fly and you see that strong HB. You saw it once already? So good chances it will still be there.
> 
> Mrs Phez, I had an early scan at the EPU but I needed it because I had a lot of bright red blood. You sound relaxed about it so do what you feel is best for you.
> 
> Bobster, nursery ideas are a bit crap because the nursey will also be the home office and it's our box room really so on the smaller side. I was think of painting the walls a dusty lilac colour and going for a while cot and dresser with the changing unit ontop. But we'll see what space we have once we rearrange furniture. I was thinking of a small swinging crib thing for our bedroom for the first couple months rather than a Moses basket as they don't look very sturdy. What are your ideas?
> 
> Mackjess, you still look pretty organised to me! When is your last day at work? How is your doggy now?

Don't worry Jane, Dexter didn't have much of a nursery when he was little and he still doesn't (few rockets and planets on the wall). Peelable wall stickers are easy and look fab.
Sorry this was directed at Bobster but we got a buggy that came with a bassinet/carrycot which we used as his first bed which was great because it was portable as well as cheaper and space saving. Then put him in the swinging crib, then cot bed, he's now in the bed. Already!?!
I'm just gonna say this from my experience, it's so easy to get caught up in willing your baby to roll, crawl, walk etc but they'll get there in their own time and just try and enjoy those early days, clichéd but so so true. So glad to have that chance again, getting excited talking about it! No more I've-been-there-before Mummy, it's annoying right!!!!!!????!!!!! Sorry :blush:


----------



## GI_Jane

Not at all Mrs Phez, good to hear the voice of experience. We had a quick look in John Lewis nursery section and it was ridiculous the amount of stuff you could buy so figuring out what we actually need and what are just money spinners for stores is going to be difficult with my lack of knowledge and experience. 

Great idea about using the carrycot from the buggy initially. The buggy we were looking at getting has one of those (btw, how expensive are buggies/ travel systems! Ridiculous prices!)

I was planning on bathing the baby in the kitchen sink but seems the stores are pushing me to buy something more sophisticated! 

Did you keep everything from dexter so can re use? What about maternity clothes, can you re use or are they worn out?


----------



## GI_Jane

Bobster, what day is your 24 week appointment?


----------



## MrsPhez

GI_Jane said:


> Not at all Mrs Phez, good to hear the voice of experience. We had a quick look in John Lewis nursery section and it was ridiculous the amount of stuff you could buy so figuring out what we actually need and what are just money spinners for stores is going to be difficult with my lack of knowledge and experience.
> 
> Great idea about using the carrycot from the buggy initially. The buggy we were looking at getting has one of those (btw, how expensive are buggies/ travel systems! Ridiculous prices!)
> 
> I was planning on bathing the baby in the kitchen sink but seems the stores are pushing me to buy something more sophisticated!
> 
> Did you keep everything from dexter so can re use? What about maternity clothes, can you re use or are they worn out?

Oh good, I will rein it in unless you have specific questions! My advice is bypass John Lewis, at least for purchasing. Source the things you like in shops, then buy online. We got an Uppababy Vista which is pricey but the storage is amazing and it is a fab buggy. Downside is it's heavy and pretty big.
All Dexter's clothes are in the loft. If we have a girl she might be in blue! Better than pink in my opinion though. As for mat stuff, I bought one pair of jeans from H&M which were awesome and then just normal tops in bigger sizes. Mat stuff again overpriced and could be unnecessary. Bras, well that's a different story!! Expect gargantuan boobs when your milk comes a few days after delivery! Sizing is impossible I went for sports bra type with straps for BF (from Mothercare, another overpriced store!).


----------



## GI_Jane

Until what age is a cot suitable until? We are not sure whether to go for a cot or the cot bed that converts?


----------



## bobster

My 24 week appointment if on wednesday. Not sure what to expect from this appointment as she's already done bloods, doppler etc. I will let you all know.

I know the price of travel systems is ridiculous isn't it! OH's parents have very kindly offered to buy ours so we're going to try and find a bargain one as its too much to take and they refuse for us to pay half.

Apparently boots do some at a better price so might be worth looking there. I just want something that folds quite small for the car and is easy to put up and down. 

I was thinking along the same lines as you Jane about getting a crib instead of a moses basket. I saw a gorgeous one in mothercare but it was £100 and for the time they're in them it doesn't seem worth it so we're going to get a second hand one from ebay I think. I think they look more sturdy too.

I'm not sure about the cotbed/cot thing. I was going to go for a cot bed but I think they can stay in a cot until about 2.. is that right Phez or have I completely made that up?

MLM- I know its awful waiting for scans and its scary as we all think about the worst possible scenario but I just kept trying to remember what the doctor told me about having less then 1 in 50 chance of mc after seeing the heartbeat so your odds are so good that beans going to be just fine. The wait it awful isn't it. 

Mackjess yes how's Jake? Still can't believe you're going to be holding your baby in less than a month. Are you getting nervous about the birth?

Mrsphez- its so nice to have you back again. Yes I paid for a private early scan. It was great as the dr spent so much time with us, we got pictures and a dvd all for £80. It was the best money I've ever spent as I couldn't have bared to wait until the 12 week scan and I couldn't face going back to EPU after the mc. I would highly recommend it for some early reassurance.


----------



## bobster

Also are you ladies all going for breast feeding?

I'm going to try my hardest to breastfeed but I would prefer to teach the baby to take a bottle too (and express) so OH can feed baby sometimes. They say this can confuse the baby though don't they. I just know i'll want a break at times... might ask the mw on wednesday about this...


----------



## mackjess

We used to have a spare room, and that's now the nursery. So now guests have to stay in the basement! We did spruce it up some and put new fixtures in the bathroom down there so it doesn't seem so old. It's the only part of the house we didn't put down new flooring, paint or trim. I'm hoping we can replace the carpet next year. Only half of it is finished, so it shouldn't be too pricey. I was lucky that my sister had really nice nursery furniture so I got that! We have a big store here called babies r us, and between gifts and gift cards I have barely bought anything. What I have purchased I wait til I have a coupon for 20% off one item, and stop there after work to get one item at a time! It can certainly add up.


----------



## mackjess

I'm going to try BF too Jane. Went to a class last week, and they say to hold off on pacifiers and bottles until they are 4 weeks, and when you do give them a bottle make sure its labeled newborn/low flow nipple. I guess if you get regular nipples, they get the milk so fast that it can either choke them, or they find that it is so much easier/faster to get the milk that way they won't go back to the boob! They did say the first time you tried a bottle, to give the baby and bottle to the dad and let them work it out amongst themselves, becasue mom smells like the food and that might confuse them. I get a little tickle about passing the baby and bottle off to DH and leaving the room. LOL. He will be like OMG what do I do. :haha:

Oh yea, and when you want to pump to get milk to store up or use in bottles, to use the pump right after the first feeding in the morning. I guess that's when you have the most milk, and the baby has the rest of the day to catch up on feeding if you pump then.

Do they offer the BF classes there? I was super surprised how much info I learned from it and it was my favorite class. Or will they cover that in your child care classes?

Don't do what I did. I bought a big pack that was a bottle starter kit. It was $50. Then I heard in the first child care class about the nipple size. So I looked at the ones I bought, and they were 'newborn' but they WERENT 'low-flow'. Ugh. So I had to return that, and I bought close to nature bottles that were supposed to mimic breastfeeding. THEN I had the BF class, and they mention that only certain brands of bottles fit well with the pumps, and may not work in the bottle warmers. I think the pump I want to get won't fit the bottles, so I'd have to pour the milk out into the bottle each time. SO I think I have to return the bottles AGAIN. Oy!! I think I live at Babies R Us now. I'm just going to return all bottle stuff and wait til I know I can breastfeed, might rent a pump for a few weeks before I buy one. Then after I buy one I'll figure out which bottles to use.


----------



## bobster

Oh jeez it sounds so confusing mackjess! I hope they do cover it in the antenatal class. Otherwise I might invest and pay for extra classes like you ladies. Sounds so confusing knowing what to buy too. 

We have a babies'r'us here too but haven't been yet. Might look at prams there too. What type of pram have you got mack? You're so lucky that you got so much off your family and friends. It must be an ease off knowing you did't have to buy everything from scratch.


----------



## mackjess

Oops, I thought Jane asked about BF! Hehe. They had a book there too that they recommended, but since I took the class and they gave a booklet with all the highlights I didn't get the book. I think the reason I found it so valuable was that I've babysat and know a fair amount about children with friends and family having babies. So while the classes on swaddling, diapers, etc were great to go thru as a refresher and pick up a few tips, I think it was stuff I would have known or figured out. IT was great for reassurance though for sure! The breastfeeding class was all new info so I was like woah!! If they don't cover it much in class I'd see about getting a book or even a DVD on amazon or something. It was the one class my OB strongly recommended. At first I couldn't believe it was 3 hours, but now I see why.

And Jake is doing good, thanks for asking. I still walk him around the front so it's only a few steps for him to make it up, and he does a little two legged hop up the steps, but is getting by just fine. Thank goodness, I couldn't handle something happening to my first baby right now!

DH and I are feeling VERY grateful for the wonderful shower we had and all the generous gifts. It has been such a blessing. Otherwise I'd have some hand me down furniture, the bedding, carseat and probably hardly another thing!


----------



## MrsPhez

My input on BF!
Midwives will push push push for BF. Don't feel pressured by it, not all women can as I found out when Dexter had a tongue tie and couldn't latch on. He went into hospital 5 days after birth to be fed my expressed milk as he had lost so much weight. I expressed in hospital till he had recovered the lost baby weight and then some. I thought he was feeding OK. Babies can withstand quite a lot in those early days but still chokes me up, felt so guilty. If you don't want to, don't. Give it a shot but it's not as easy as people say and it bloody hurts!!!! I went on to express for 5 months! Guilt got the better of me and I just carried on till he was weaning. Will try BF next time but wont be upset if I can't.


----------



## MrsPhez

bobster said:


> My 24 week appointment if on wednesday. Not sure what to expect from this appointment as she's already done bloods, doppler etc. I will let you all know.
> 
> I know the price of travel systems is ridiculous isn't it! OH's parents have very kindly offered to buy ours so we're going to try and find a bargain one as its too much to take and they refuse for us to pay half.
> 
> Apparently boots do some at a better price so might be worth looking there. I just want something that folds quite small for the car and is easy to put up and down.
> 
> I was thinking along the same lines as you Jane about getting a crib instead of a moses basket. I saw a gorgeous one in mothercare but it was £100 andfor the time they're in them it doesn't seem worth it so we're going to get a second hand one from ebay I think. I think they look more sturdy too.
> 
> I'm not sure about the cotbed/cot thing. I was going to go for a cot bed but I think they can stay in a cot until about 2.. is that right Phez or have I completely made that up?
> 
> MLM- I know its awful waiting for scans and its scary as we all think about the worst possible scenario but I just kept trying to remember what the doctor told me about having less then 1 in 50 chance of mc after seeing the heartbeat so your odds are so good that beans going to be just fine. The wait it awful isn't it.
> 
> Mackjess yes how's Jake? Still can't believe you're going to be holding your baby in less than a month. Are you getting nervous about the birth?
> 
> Mrsphez- its so nice to have you back again. Yes I paid for a private early scan. It was great as the dr spent so much time with us, we got pictures and a dvd all for £80. It was the best money I've ever spent as I couldn't have bared to wait until the 12 week scan and I couldn't face going back to EPU after the mc. I would highly recommend it for some early reassurance.

Ah thank you, so sweet! Re cot, Dext was just gone 2 but he's a tall lad so could be longer if you have a smaller baby. Don't think DH is up for early scan but that's OK, I will have to trust my gut! If something doesn't feel right, I'll go to gp and ask for a scan.


----------



## mlm115

Ahhh, I can't even start thinking about all that stuff yet! I wish I was there though. Soon enough I suppose.


----------



## bobster

Mlm- just take it one step at a time. Everythings going perfect for you so far. Hopefully the scan will help you relax a little. Please update us when you can (with pics!)

I still feel nervous all the time even though I can feel the baby kicking. I think I'll worry until its here and beyond. I almost feel I might be jinxing it still by thinking that far ahead but need to try to enjoy it as much as possible I guess and i'm worried if I don't try to relax i'll end up panic buying in the last month lol.

Jane have you felt anymore movement yet? 

Sounds like a good plan Phez :)


----------



## mlm115

After all the baby stuff talk yesterday, I allowed myself to look up bedding online- so many choices! I will definitely have to find out if its a boy or girl as soon as possible!


----------



## MrsPhez

mlm115 said:


> After all the baby stuff talk yesterday, I allowed myself to look up bedding online- so many choices! I will definitely have to find out if its a boy or girl as soon as possible!

One more day, you're nearly there! We found out too, for naming really but it was fun knowing when others tried to guess!


----------



## Vickie

TTCAL is a sensitive area and other members have expressed some discomfort at having this thread bumped to the top throughout the day as it contains primarily pregnant women. While I'm certain that no one meant for others to feel uncomfortable I am closing it and asking you to please start a new group thread in the relative area:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/


----------

